# FRANCE - UEFA EURO 2016



## daniel322

in my opinion: spain..

why not Denmark? they had never hosted before.. or Norway...


----------



## MoreOrLess

Martuh said:


> But I'll tell you who've hosted the EURO's.
> 
> 2008: Austria and Switzerland
> 2004: Portugal
> 2000: Netherlands and Belgium
> 1996: England
> 1992: Sweden
> 1988: West-Germany
> 1984: France
> 1980: Italy
> 1976: Yugoslavia
> 1972: Belgium
> 1968: Italy
> 1964: Spain
> 1960: France
> 
> That is all major European countries including former Yugoslavia. France, Italy and Belgium (co)-hosted twice. That's almost all West-European countries, except for Denmark, Norway, Luxemburg, Scotland, Wales, Ireland, Northern Ireland, Eastern Germany, Iceland and Finland. In Middle and Eastern Europe there are enough countries who have not hosted yet but the main problem is; they're still too crappy in football because they're still switching between a plan economy to a market economy. Nothing wrong with that but I just don't think they're ready yet.


I would not be at all supprized if we start seeing UEFA use the european champions in a similar way to FIFA with the world cup though. Pre 96 they were not espeically big events and by en large football there wasnt that much room for devolpment of the game. The modern 16 team european championship thats just a step below the WC(I'd argue a step above in terms of match quality in the last decade) has great potential to devolp the game on the other hand and many nations to devolp in eastern europe.


----------



## toulousain

virg said:


> *EURO 2016: SOUTH OF FRANCE*
> 
> *MARSEILLE:-----80'500* (expansion of OM stadium)
> *LYON:----------70'000* (new OL stadium)
> *LYON:----------42'000* (stade de Gerland)
> *TOULOUSE:-----37'000* (Stadium)
> *SAINT-ETIENNE:-36'000* (stade Geoffroy-Guichard)
> *BORDEAUX:------35'000* (stade Chaban-Delmas)
> *NICE:------------35'000* (new stade du Ray)
> *MONTPELLIER:---32'000* (stade de la Mosson)


Maybe un new stadium in suburb of Toulouse with 60 000places. Some studies start now for a new in 7 or 9 years.


----------



## Tomek_No

Euro 2016: Poland
Warsaw National Stadium 80 000
Silesia Stadium Chorzow 60 000
Amica Arena Poznan 48 000
Baltic Arena Gdansk 45 000
Olympic Stadium Wroclaw 45 000
Wisla Krakow Stadium 35 000
Legia Warsaw Stadium 35 000


www.e2012.org --- Poland and Ukraine candidate for Euro 2012


----------



## Demetrius

Euro 2016: Greece

Athens Olympic Stadium: 74.000
New Panathinaikos Arena (approved 2006):45.000
Karaiskaki (Olympiacos) Ground:33.000

New Toumba (PAOK Salonica) Ground (planned):30-40.000
Caftazoglion (Hercules Salonica) Stadium: 28.000 (expandable)

New AEL (Larissa) Ground (approved 2006): 22.000 (eaisly expandable with filling the corners)

Pancretion (OFI & Ergotelis Heraclion Crete) Stadium:28.000 (easily expandable)

Panthessalian (Volos) Stadium: 22.000 (easily expandable)

Panpelloponese (Patras) Stadium: 22.000 (easily expandable)

New PAS Ioannina (Ioannina) Ground (proposed): 30.000 (that could be reduced after the Euro to 20.000 as in some Portugal Stadiums).

Main Disadvantage: 50% are stadiums with tracks around the pitch


----------



## Giorgio

Martuh said:


> But I'll tell you who've hosted the EURO's.
> 
> 2008: Austria and Switzerland
> 2004: Portugal
> 2000: Netherlands and Belgium
> 1996: England
> 1992: Sweden
> 1988: West-Germany
> 1984: France
> 1980: Italy
> 1976: Yugoslavia
> 1972: Belgium
> 1968: Italy
> 1964: Spain
> 1960: France
> 
> That is all major European countries including former Yugoslavia. France, Italy and Belgium (co)-hosted twice. That's almost all West-European countries, except for Denmark, Norway, Luxemburg, Scotland, Wales, Ireland, Northern Ireland, Eastern Germany, Iceland and Finland. In Middle and Eastern Europe there are enough countries who have not hosted yet but the main problem is; they're still too crappy in football because they're still switching between a plan economy to a market economy. Nothing wrong with that but I just don't think they're ready yet.


Greece hasnt hosted and Greece is a western European Nation.


----------



## Durbsboi

Isnt Greece been banned by FIFA? for some politics thing? that even bans them from taking part in UEFA games.


----------



## Giorgio

Durbsboi said:


> Isnt Greece been banned by FIFA? for some politics thing? that even bans them from taking part in UEFA games.


Greece have until July 15 to rectify the issue and it has more or less been resolved. 

Which government in the world would allow itself to be banned from International football :crazy: 

It just took 2 years for Greece to change its laws. FIFA are control freaks.


----------



## cphdude

daniel322 said:


> in my opinion: spain..
> 
> why not Denmark? they had never hosted before..


Because at the moment the biggest stadium is parken with 42.000 seats...With some investment we would, I guess, be able to create a 50.000 stadium and 1 or 2 40.000 seat places and the rest 30.000T - though most would have to be expanded and it would be expensive - but that is still a pretty low number and UEFA might not go for that....


----------



## Martuh

daniel322 said:


> in my opinion: spain..
> 
> why not Denmark? they had never hosted before.. or Norway...


Denmark only has 2 stadiums at the moment which have the minimum size: Parken (42.000 or something) and Brondby (29.000).


----------



## Mo Rush

[Gioяgos] said:


> Greece have until July 15 to rectify the issue and it has more or less been resolved.
> 
> Which government in the world would allow itself to be banned from International football :crazy:
> 
> It just took 2 years for Greece to change its laws. FIFA are control freaks.


wont this ban damper FIFA's relation with the hellenic football federation and affect a possible euro bid by greece?


----------



## cphdude

Martuh said:


> Denmark only has 2 stadiums at the moment which have the minimum size: Parken (42.000 or something) and Brondby (29.000).


wasnt that pretty much what I just said...?? :scouserd:


----------



## Aka

An Euro needs a 60.000 for the final and two 50.000 for the semi-finals (one of them could be the same of the final).


----------



## Aka

Martuh said:


> Denmark only has 2 stadiums at the moment which have the minimum size: Parken (42.000 or something) and Brondby (29.000).


How many had Portugal? (Well, we had, but they were dated)


----------



## Giorgio

Mo Rush said:


> wont this ban damper FIFA's relation with the hellenic football federation and affect a possible euro bid by greece?


Not at all.
This is the fault of the Government not the EPO (Hellenic Football Fed.).

This will have no effect what so ever.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Aka said:


> An Euro needs a 60.000 for the final and two 50.000 for the semi-finals (one of them could be the same of the final).


no
i think 50,000 for Final


----------



## Martuh

Aka said:


> How many had Portugal? (Well, we had, but they were dated)


As far as I know, Portugal had:
Da Luz - 78.000
José Alvalade - 53.000
Das Antas - 50.000
Nacional - 39.000
Do Restelo - 33.000



cphdude said:


> wasnt that pretty much what I just said...?? :scouserd:


Kinda, you forgot Brondby :scouserd:


----------



## Quintana

Aka said:


> How many had Portugal? (Well, we had, but they were dated)


Denmark doesn't seem like a country willing to spend millions on stadiums that are way to big (or they have no use for at all) once the tournament is over...


----------



## Martuh

*EURO 2016: Britain*

Wembley - 90.000
Twickenham - 82.000
Old Trafford - 76.000
Millennium - 75.000
Murrayfield - 68.000
Celtic - 61.000
Emirates - 60.000
Stanley - 60.000


----------



## cphdude

Martuh said:


> Kinda, you forgot Brondby :scouserd:


Ah, that was totaly implied....I swear....



Quintana said:


> Denmark doesn't seem like a country willing to spend millions on stadiums that are way to big (or they have no use for at all) once the tournament is over...


That is true. At least for the moment. However the temparary selutions get better and better all the time, so maybe...But you wont see Denmark build 8 brand new 50.000 seat stadiums...

Parken could be 50.000 though more likely a new one would be build. Brøndby could be 40.000 and 2 30.000 stadiums could be build....The rest would be renovation and expantion to around the 31.000 minimun...But I guess a 50.000 and 2 40.000 and the rest 30.000 could work. It would meat the demands, but as I said, other could easily do bigger....


----------



## matherto

You'd have to say that the majority of stadiums here wouldn't be used


----------



## MasEl

What I can say for sure after 18.IV.2007  is that current stadiums infrastructure doesn't count when it comes to choose a winning bid. What's more important: potential to improve infrastructure condition, enthusiasm for football, even population and economic strength (more people with money -> more fans able to buy a ticket) and last but not least - Russian mafia if Russia will join the competition :lol:


----------



## cinosanap

Dr.Mesofius said:


> Can Scotland host it by itself?


Yes, we could, but it would be pointless.
We would have a few stadiums that are oo large for the clubs that play in them as UEFA would probably not want 3 stadiums in Glasgow (stupid).


----------



## MasEl

What I can say for sure after 18.IV.2007  is that current stadiums infrastructure doesn't count when it comes to choose a winning bid. What's more important: potential to improve infrastructure condition, enthusiasm for football, even population and economic strength (more people with money -> more fans able to buy a ticket) and last but not least - Russian mafia if Russia will join the competition :lol:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Euro 2000 : Belgium + Netherlands
Euro 2004 : Portugal
Euro 2008 : Austria + Switzerland
Euro 2012 : Poland + Ukraine
Euro 2016 : Italy or Russia or Turkey or Hungary + Czech Rep or Greece or Spain or Romaina + Bulgaria?? I think choose Spain or Greece!! hehe


----------



## Kobo

www.sercan.de said:


> some for turkey are wrong
> 
> -Istanbul, Atatürk Olimpiyat 75.486 (possible expansionto 94.000-118.000)
> 
> -Istanbul, New Galatasaray Stadium +52.500 (2010)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Istanbul, Sükrü Saracoglu, 52.530
> 
> -Istanbul, Besiktas, 36.000 (proposed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Kayseri, Kadir Hasir, 32.864, Dec. 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Bursa, 33.000-40.000, still not clear
> http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/710/akinalanstad21qt5nr0.jpg
> or
> http://medya.zaman.com.tr/2007/06/13/bursa.jpg
> 
> -Trabzon, 28.000-33.000
> http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/3662/tsstadsc5.jpg
> 
> -Denizli, 30.000 (proposed)
> 
> -Konya, 35.000 (proposed)
> 
> -Ankara, 33.000 (proposed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Antalya, 30.000 (proposed)
> 
> -Izmir, 50.000 (was proposed in the EURO 2012 bid)


Thanks www.sercan.de I had no idea about these new Turkish stadiums. If these were to happen and a bid put forward Turkey would be a strong candidate. However is Istanbul still putting itself forward as a future Olympic games host? Or have they given up and want to focus on other sport tournaments?


----------



## krzysiu_

France !


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul won't bid for 2016
Maybe 2020. But as i said, looks like Turkish Football Federation do not believe to get 2016 (after 2012 went to eastern europe country POL&UKR and Frances bid for 2016).

So, IMO they want to have 2020. But on the other hand i do not believe that UEFA would give 2020 to Turkey, if the 2020 Olympics would held up in istanbul.
Yeah, i know, its IOC and UEFA, but i don't believe, that they would give 2 big organisations to Turkey in the same year.

As MasEl said, stadiums aren't the problem. The rest is more important.
Looks like the Kayseri and Bursa stadium can be expandend in 10-15 years for example. The same you can say about the Istanbulian stadiums.

EURO should't be such a big problem for Turkey.
Highspeedrailway lines, highways, Hotels etc..everything is u/c or finished


----------



## Boards

My money would be on France or Italy.


----------



## z00ey

MasEl said:


> What I can say for sure after 18.IV.2007  is that current stadiums infrastructure doesn't count when it comes to choose a winning bid. What's more important: potential to improve infrastructure condition, enthusiasm for football, even population and economic strength (more people with money -> more fans able to buy a ticket) and last but not least - Russian mafia if Russia will join the competition :lol:


nope, this was the LAST winning bid ever that had no stadium infrastructure... from now on UEFA will first ask for the majority of the stadium infrastructure, otherwise the nations will not even qualify into the final bid.

this will of course give enormous advantage to west and north europe, but although i'm croatian i think it is prudent and wise...

about the majority of stadia in eastern europe (especially romania bulgaria and russia) - the facilities are STADIUMS (olympic/athletic), not ARENAS. The same goes for a lot of turkish and greek stadia.

This is definitely a great disadvantage, as there usually is no easy way to adapt: you'd have to dig the pitch down and use existing tribines as upper tier, but that usually destroys the visure lines. Also the distance from the north and south semicircle tribines to the football pitch is vaste.

ie the zagreb stadium will mostly be redesigned, with major tribines torn down and new tribines erected.

i can frankly state that most of the mentioned stadia are actually just waste for any serious euro bid - not only that it's more expensive (cause of demolition works prior to building), but is usually seen as great public expense. the public will more easily allow money for a brand new arena than a tearing down of an old stadia...


----------



## eomer

Vilak said:


> France won't have serious competition unless germany, england, spain or italia enter the bid.


1- No way for France.
France already hosted WC 1998. I think that there are 5 European countries that can host a WC alone: France, Italy, Spain, England, Germany. They should let Euro to smaller countries like Belgium-Netherlands, Portugal, Switzerland-Austria, Poland-Ukraine...

2- No way for Sweden that allready hosted Euro 1992: Norway should bid with Denmark instead of Sweden.

3- Scotland-Wales looks good. But I think that Scotland, Wales and Ireland will host Rugby World Cup in 2015 (I assume that England will host WC 2018 and will not bid for RWC 2015). A UK bid for WC 2018 could be more interesting for both Scotland and Wales.

4- Why not a Greece-Turkey bid ?


----------



## www.sercan.de

z00ey said:


> nope, this was the LAST winning bid ever that had no stadium infrastructure... from now on UEFA will first ask for the majority of the stadium infrastructure, otherwise the nations will not even qualify into the final bid.


Do you have an article for that?

IMO Turkey can host a Euro alone.
After 2008 disaster i do not believe to a GRE/TUR bid.

IMO 2016 will go to France.
-1st EURO in a "big" country after EURO 96 in England.
-2008 Western Eruope, 2012 eastern Europe POL/UKR, so IMO 2016 again Western Europe
-After 2004 again a tournament in 1 country

2018 WC will go to England


----------



## benek_gda

But lots of these stadiums that you are showing us here, are useless for Euro because of their capiacty;] It should be for 35.000 at least, or something like that.


----------



## Kobo

benek_gda said:


> But lots of these stadiums that you are showing us here, are useless for Euro because of their capiacty;] It should be for 35.000 at least, or something like that.


Yeah I know quite a lot of them are too small. Some countires are building new stadiums like France, Russia and Sweden. But you would assume that any bidding country would put forward the 30,000 minimum size stadium.

I personally feel that the Euro 2016 will be in the West of Europe. Would have thought France to be favouites. However I am impressed with both the Greek and Turkish Stadiums built and planned. I am not sure if Italy will bid again after their defeat for 2012. Anybody know anything about this? 

With the Scottish / Welsh bid it does look very strong. But its going to be a tricky one, as there are a lot of sporting tournaments either happening in UK, or the UK is considering to bid for in the next decade or so:

England Twenty20 cricket world championships 2009. Confirmed host.
London 2012 Olympics. Confirmed host. 
Glasgow 2014 Commonwealth games. Competing against Abuja to host.
Scotland 2015 Rugby World Cup. Considering bid.
Scotland & Wales Euro 2016. Considering bid.
England 2018 World Cup. Considering bid.
England 2019 Cricket World Cup. Confirmed host.


----------



## michał_

I would most hope for it to go to Turkey (definatelly!), but after what Sercan said I sadly hand it over to the Balkans 

If not: Russia's bid will look very strong with the stadium boom starting (although after Pol&Ukr) they won't be to hopeful I guess. 

So that leaves us with western Europe. I just hope France won't get it!!! That's why I'd say my beloved Scotland will have it  Someone mentionned their candidacy bfore, but forgot completely about Murrayfield- now don' tell me it cannot host an event like that!


----------



## Qatar Son 333

i dont think any european city could host the olympics at 2016 since london will host it on 2012 so sorry if you dont get it


----------



## www.sercan.de

its about EURO


----------



## MasEl

eomer said:


> 1- No way for France.
> France already hosted WC 1998. I think that there are 5 European countries that can host a WC alone: France, Italy, *Spain*, England, Germany. They should let Euro to *smaller countries* like Belgium-Netherlands, Portugal, Switzerland-Austria, *Poland-Ukraine*...


Spain - Area: 506,030 km Population: 45,061,274

Ukraine - Area: 603,700 km Population: 46,299,874

Poland - Area: 312,683 km Population: 38,518,241 

Small - no. Poor - yes


----------



## VelesHomais

Ukraine is the largest European country, not that small


----------



## eomer

Dr.Mesofius said:


> Ukraine is the largest European country, not that small


You are right: the shame on me.


----------



## MasonicStage™

Komandant MarkD said:


> CRO/BIH/SRB maybe?
> 
> Stadiums in Zagreb, Split, Rijeka, Osijek, Sarajevo, Banja Luka, Belgrade, Novi Sad, Nis and Kragujevac?


Perfect! :applause:
I think that would be good even from the politic side coz it would be nice to start a new future of our countries rather than to live in a some kind of hate and bad relation like now.


----------



## cinosanap

3 automatic qualification spots. No chance.


----------



## MasonicStage™

cinosanap said:


> 3 automatic qualification spots. No chance.


hm...yes, you're right! ...:nuts:


----------



## Mekky II

Paris 
80.000 
60.000

Marseille
80.000 

Lyon :
70.000

Lille
60.000

Lens
50.000

Bordeaux
50.000

Toulouse
50.000

Rennes 
40.000

Nantes
40.000

Saint-Etienne
35.000

Nice
35.000


----------



## Alle

When it comes to Sweden/norway i want to elucidate that the olympia stadium in Helsingborg will be rebuilt/a new stadium will be built with a capacity of ~22 000. 

Also the new stadium in Göteborg is a poteital candidate with ~20 000, as well as Hammarby's new söderstadion at 20 000 - 30 000.

About new ullevi it totally maximus extremius recordius unbelivius suxorcius! For football that it, what does a 45000 capacity matter if only 30 000 have a decent view. 

Anyhow i think it depend on what happens with scandinavian football footballwise the next decade. The swedish league is expanded next season and lots of new stadiums coming up. I can imagine a bit better chances to compete in Europe, but we'l se. Also the taxes here are very high which is not beneficial. Read more about swedish stadiumdevelopement here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=393626


----------



## Komandant MarkD

DS8 Masonic said:


> hm...yes, you're right! ...:nuts:


Who's right? Don't listen to him


Austria & Switzerland....hosts of EURO 2008.

Lets take a look at their footballing "history":lol:



> *Austria*
> European Championship record
> 1960 to 2004 - Did not qualify
> 2008 - Qualified automatically as co-host





> *Switzerland*
> European Championship record
> 1960 to 1992 - Did not qualify
> 1996 - Round 1
> 2000 - Did not qualify
> 2004 - Round 1
> 2008 - Qualified automatically as co-host


If these two states can get two spots at the EURO, surely then countries like Bosnia, Croatia & Serbia could as well


----------



## krudmonk

This thread makes me glad I live in a country that doesn't place such an emphasis on track and field...


----------



## EllasOle

With proper organization Greece would probably be considered as one of the favorites. Unfortunately our football association is run by morons. :bash: :bash: hno: hno:


----------



## z00ey

cinosanap said:


> 3 automatic qualification spots. No chance.


naah, we croatians, and methinks serbs too, don't need the automatic qualification spot 

we both kick butt in quali anyway :banana: 

CRO/BiH/SRB it must be, 2020 most likely, with BiH qualifiying automatically, CRO kicking Germany and Italy out in quali, and SRB kicking Spain and Netherlands in quali...

finals: CRO vs SRB, 3:2 in Belgrade !!! whoaaa CRO in your face








now, this is just a proposition, I'd allow people to have other opinions of course  _/no flame intended, just having innocent fun/_


----------



## skaP187

Holland could do it on it´s own by then maybe. If roumers become reality...
This list is all roumer based. 
Feyenoord 75 000
Ajax 65 000
PSV 35 000 *
SC Heerenveen 35/ 40 000
FC Twente 36 000
AZ Alkmaar 36 000
FC Groningen 34 000
Vitesse Arnhem 30 000 * 

* Allready excisting are realy easely confertable.


----------



## MoreOrLess

davidkunz/VIE said:


> I doubt that any of the "bigger" nations (except FRA or GER) would be interested in the EURO, since they all could host a WC. A EURO would definitely reduce their chances for a WC bid, so I wouldn't put my money on ENG or ESP and perhaps even ITA.


Croatia/Serbia would be a very strong bid image wise if it could be worked out properly.


----------



## Demetrius

EllasOle said:


> With proper organization Greece would probably be considered as one of the favorites. Unfortunately our football association is run by morons. :bash: :bash: hno: hno:


There, you said it all quite fairly in just 2 lines...So damn right...If only we could have someone really capable at our F.A. we could even surpass Portugal (which IMO was a great tournament in some of the finest stadia ever....).


----------



## ChrisDVD

France should host it.... they already have big stadiums! but they should built a new one in Paris, like a 100k one.


----------



## masterpaul

The Totally Expected Bid:

Greece

(Athens Alone will have 4 modern stadiums... Olympic. Votanikos, Karaskakis, Aek Arena)


The Totally Unexpected Bid:

Greece and Turkey


----------



## www.sercan.de

But only max 2 stadiums/city are allowed


----------



## bumdingo

Mekky II said:


> Paris
> 80.000
> 60.000
> 
> Marseille
> 80.000
> 
> Lyon :
> 70.000
> 
> Lille
> 60.000
> 
> Lens
> 50.000
> 
> Bordeaux
> 50.000
> 
> Toulouse
> 50.000
> 
> Rennes
> 40.000
> 
> Nantes
> 40.000
> 
> Saint-Etienne
> 35.000
> 
> Nice
> 35.000


Shows how far France lags behind the big 5 nations, Germany, England, Italy and Spain when you see that all these capacities are pie in the sky. It seems to me (and I stress me) that stadium development in particular England, Germay and Spain that capacities are with a view to the club tenant whereas in France and other nations its with a view to a World Cup or Euro Championships. Liverpool require a 70 - 80k stadium due to fan demand, Lille for instance would be solely for the tournament.


----------



## skaP187

bumdingo said:


> Shows how far France lags behind the big 5 nations, Germany, England, *Italy* and Spain when you see that all these capacities are pie in the sky.


Italy? Italy is a joke/mess concerning stadiums, they only have about 4 which are wurth mentioning at this moment.

Milan
Sampdoria
Palermo/ Messina
and ? (new Juventus stadium?)

Atleast France has all footballstadiums...

* keep in mind that I don´t like stadiums with runningtracks for football. Change my mind if you can. I am open for surprises.


----------



## bumdingo

I was feeling generous when I included Italy. Italian fans get what they deserve as far as facilities go. Italian stadiums have running tracks so Italian fans can practice running away, something they tend to do when the odds start evening up.


----------



## bobo_greek

masterpaul said:


> The Totally Expected Bid:
> 
> Greece
> 
> (Athens Alone will have 4 modern stadiums... Olympic. Votanikos, Karaskakis, Aek Arena)
> 
> 
> The Totally Unexpected Bid:
> 
> Greece and Turkey


only votanikos and aek arena will be used!!! if aek have a great season and win the title expect talks for a stadium 50,000+ seats. they already are close to having 30,000 members!!!


----------



## bumdingo

No Greek club needs a 50k stadium. The only time the big 3 get respectable gates is derby games and European ties


----------



## eomer

runi said:


> France staged the Euro in 1984 and also hosted the World Cup in 1998. I think another country (such as Spain) would deserve it more


You are right: Spain 2016 (Euro) and England 2018 (WC)


----------



## www.sercan.de

masterpaul said:


> UEFA said that if Poland will have the extra venues ready, Euro 2012 will be expanded to 24 teams from 16, thus more stadiums will be used.
> 
> 
> So any county hosting after 2012/2016 will need 10-12 high standard stadiums I think.


I would say 10 stadiums

16 teams = 8stadiums
24 teams = 10 stadiums
32 teams = 12 stadiums


----------



## masterpaul

Reserve venues also


----------



## Gherkin

Why would France waste it's time bidding for the European Championships? The tournament is for smaller nations to join together and host them. France could quite easily hold a World Cup tomorrow with it's current stadia, and 1998 wasn't _that _long ago.


----------



## www.sercan.de

And France already hosted EURO 1960 and EURO 1984


----------



## Kuvvaci

Gherkin007 said:


> Why would France waste it's time bidding for the European Championships? The tournament is for smaller nations to join together and host them. France could quite easily hold a World Cup tomorrow with it's current stadia, and 1998 wasn't _that _long ago.


current stadia? EURO is for smaller nations???

you must be funny or ignorant about this issue.


----------



## Kuvvaci

www.sercan.de said:


> I would say 10 stadiums
> 
> 16 teams = 8stadiums
> 24 teams = 10 stadiums
> 32 teams = 12 stadiums


correct


----------



## Joop20

masterpaul said:


> Reserve venues also


There's no rule that reserve venues have to be included in a bid I think? And why would reserve venues be needed, the chance of a stadium blowing up or disappearing is quite slim?


----------



## Gherkin

Kuvvaci said:


> current stadia? EURO is for smaller nations???
> 
> you must be funny or ignorant about this issue.


I'm sorry if I come across as ignorant, but generally the bigger European footballing nations host World Cups and the smaller ones host European Championships. 

France, England, Spain, Italy, Germany (etc) are huge footballing countries that FIFA would love to give World Cups to. Smaller countries like Austria and Switzerland had no hope of being awarded a World Cup so bidded instead for the Euros. It's unlikely that Croatia, Poland, Turkey (etc) would win the rights to host a World Cup so The European Championships give them a better chance of hosting a tournament


----------



## Gherkin

Joop20 said:


> There's no rule that reserve venues have to be included in a bid I think? And why would reserve venues be needed, the chance of a stadium blowing up or disappearing is quite slim?


Fire or vandalism might be more of a problem. Severe weather conditions or poor pitch quality may also lead to the need for a reserve venue to be used instead. 

The problem is that reserve venues are usually smaller than the main venues so inevitably some people will lose their seats.


----------



## runi

eomer said:


> You are right: Spain 2016 (Euro) and England 2018 (WC)


That wouldn't be a bad idea at all! :cheers:

A World Cup in England would be really nice with all those great stadia and wonderful ambiance. Also an Euro in Spain sounds very interesting! When did they last host it? :uh:


----------



## SkyLerm

^^1964 i think.


----------



## eomer

SkyLerm said:


> ^^1964 i think.


1964 doesn't really count as "hosting an Euro". The first "real" Euro took place in 1980 (Italy). 

Until 1976, it was a cup played during two years with KO matchs (2 games). The 4 teams qualified for semi-finals chosed themselves with UEFA whish one of them will host the 4 last games (semi-finals, bronze final, final). The 4 games were played in the same stadium.

You can say that France hosted Euro 1984 and WC 1998 when Spain hosted WC 1982 only. According to French Neewspaper "L'Equipe", Spain lost Euro 2004 because it's bid was "too perfect" (LOL) and because Spain hosted several main events very recently. UEFA wanted to give a chance to Portugal.

So, I think that Spain should bid for Euro 2016: as it is written in this thread, this one will probabilly be hosted by "only one big western European Country" (it has never happened since England 1996) and will welcome more teams (20 or even 24).
If Spain decide to bid, France and Italy won't get it: that's very easy to understand.


----------



## Quintana

eomer said:


> 1964 doesn't really count as "hosting an Euro". The first "real" Euro took place in 1980 (Italy).
> 
> Until 1976, it was a cup played during two years with KO matchs (2 games). The 4 teams qualified for semi-finals chosed themselves with UEFA whish one of them will host the 4 last games (semi-finals, bronze final, final). The 4 games were played in the same stadium.
> 
> You can say that France hosted Euro 1984 and WC 1998 when Spain hosted WC 1982 only. According to French Neewspaper "L'Equipe", Spain lost Euro 2004 because it's bid was "too perfect" (LOL) and because Spain hosted several main events very recently. UEFA wanted to give a chance to Portugal.
> 
> So, I think that Spain should bid for Euro 2016: as it is written in this thread, this one will probabilly be hosted by "only one big western European Country" (it has never happened since England 1996) and will welcome more teams (20 or even 24).
> If Spain decide to bid, France and Italy won't get it: that's very easy to understand.


I believe the real reason why Spain lost against Portugal for the hosting rights of Euro 2004 was because the Spanish FA had supported Blatter and not Johansson (like all the other major UEFA members did) in the election of the FIFA presidency.


----------



## SkyLerm

eomer said:


> 1964 doesn't really count as "hosting an Euro". The first "real" Euro took place in 1980 (Italy).
> 
> Until 1976, it was a cup played during two years with KO matchs (2 games). The 4 teams qualified for semi-finals chosed themselves with UEFA whish one of them will host the 4 last games (semi-finals, bronze final, final). The 4 games were played in the same stadium.
> 
> You can say that France hosted Euro 1984 and WC 1998 when Spain hosted WC 1982 only. According to French Neewspaper "L'Equipe", Spain lost Euro 2004 because it's bid was "too perfect" (LOL) and because Spain hosted several main events very recently. UEFA wanted to give a chance to Portugal.


Thanks for the explanation eomer, things are now much clear :colgate:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Today the turkish sports minister said that they want to bid for the EURO. Therefore they need 12 new stadiums (12 modern stadiums)

So maybe EURO2016 will be with 24 or 32 nations?


----------



## Tarzan

Delmat said:


> it wouldn't be strong bid, 'cause we were in war against each other just 12 years ago
> croats and serbs (lightly said) hate each other
> 
> 
> Croatia will try to host Euro only with Hungary :cheers:


I think Croatia will get the EURO tournament only if they try to host it with Serbia or Bosnia. 

If we get the tournament it will have a good impulse on the politics!


----------



## Delmat

It might have good impact on the politics, but nations hate each other.

Croatia goes only with Hungary.


----------



## lpioe

Stadiawise I think France and Turkey have the best chances.
Turkey has the advantage that it never hosted it but the disadvantage that many people would like to see it in Western Europe.
I think Spain would have the best chances if they decid to bid. They haven't hosted an Euro since the sixties and as eomer said it was a much smaller tournament back then.

I don't see Greece or Scotland hosting it alone with the 'only 1 city with 2 stadiums' limit.

I was pretty surprised to read the capacities of current irish stadia at Wikipedia. They might have a chance too with the help of another country (Northern Ireland and/or Wales). The problem is of course that most of the stadiums are not primarily built for football. Is there a big difference between the dimesions of a GAA and a football field?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Actually would be really cool without such a limit
Istanbul would have 4 venues 
1. Olympic stadium 75.000 (maybe expansion to 94.000 or new stadium )
2. New GS stadium 52.500
3. Fenerbahce stadium 50.509
4. New Besiktas stadium 45.000-50.000 (yes, last news says now 45.000-50.000 and not 36.000)


----------



## Kuvvaci

Beşiktaş has no project


----------



## lorevi

UEFA intendeds idea, it is to have stadiums of 40.000 places minimum for first round, then at least 50.000 for the semi-finals and 60.000 minimum for finale.

The possible stadiums in France are:

Paris stadium of France ( 80000 )
Paris Parc of Princes (54000) 
Marseille Stade velodrome (80000)
Lyon new stadium (LG stadium?) (60/65000)
Lille new stadium (50/55000)
Strasbourg new stadium (40000)
Nantes or Rennes (40000)
Bordeaux or Toulouse (40000)
There is also a project for extension to 56000 seats in lens with a roof.

If we can host Euro 2016 I hope that this time the frenchstadiums will be really updated not as in 1998.


----------



## masterpaul

Turkey and greece have a chance if they co-host with eachother.

It would also help with political relations between the 2 countries.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Now thats big shit for Turkey if thats gonna happen with the +40.000 rule.
Any sources about it?


----------



## Tarzan

Delmat said:


> It might have good impact on the politics, but nations hate each other.
> 
> Croatia goes only with Hungary.


That's not true, I don't hate anybody, maby you do, but I don't! I just love mine nation, don't hate other nations.

How hard it is, we should give it a try to get this tournament and host it with another Slavic country on the Balkans.


----------



## Ton-Tille

It would be great if Euro 2016 would be in Sweden & Norway


----------



## SkyLerm

Euro '92 was already in sweden...


----------



## lpioe

www.sercan.de said:


> Now thats big shit for Turkey if thats gonna happen with the +40.000 rule.
> Any sources about it?


I don't believe it, it would rule out all of the current contenders except France maybe.


----------



## VelesHomais

What about Estonia-Finland?


----------



## www.sercan.de

lpioe said:


> I don't believe it, it would rule out all of the current contenders except France maybe.


Actually maybe only Turkey is building already "EURO 2016" stadia


----------



## lpioe

^^ How many possible Euro 2016 are u/c in Turkey right now?

I just think many of the possible candidates would drop their bid if the minimum is 40k, because the majority of the stadiums in these countries would not even be half full after the Euro.
Only France could use 8-10 40k stadiums after the event.




Burislav said:


> What about Estonia-Finland?


I think these countries are are too small together, not even 7 million inhabitants. And they would have to build nearly all stadiums new, most of them would be of little use after the Euro.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Kayseri: 33.000. Will be finshed this year.
Antalya: 30.000. construction will start this year. Maybe it can reach +40.000by ading 2nd tier at the stands behind the goals.
http://www.antalyasporum.com/images/haber/2007-2008/yeni_stad_salon/stadyum.jpg (yeah i know ugly render )

Konya: 33.000. Proposed, but construction will start this year. There are already some proposals. I hope it can be expaned. So a curved 2nd tier wouldn't be great

Bursa: 35.000. Proposed.


----------



## lpioe

Do you think these stadia would also be built if Turkey didn't bid for the Euro?

The one in Antalya looks pretty nice. Do you have some exterior renders?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Actually all will be built. EURO 2016 isn't the main reason 
Exterior pic. A 10.000 Arena will be alo built (FIBA 2010 WC venue)
http://www.antalyasporum.com/images/haber/2007-2008/yeni_stad_salon/stadyum-salon.jpg


----------



## Kuvvaci

www.sercan.de said:


> Kayseri: 33.000. Will be finshed this year.
> Antalya: 30.000. construction will start this year. Maybe it can reach +40.000by ading 2nd tier at the stands behind the goals.
> http://www.antalyasporum.com/images/haber/2007-2008/yeni_stad_salon/stadyum.jpg (yeah i know ugly render )
> 
> Konya: 33.000. Proposed, but construction will start this year. There are already some proposals. I hope it can be expaned. So a curved 2nd tier wouldn't be great
> 
> Bursa: 35.000. Proposed.



You forgot the Galatasaray's new stadium. 52.500 and underconstruction now. Bursa and Konya is just a story foır now. Just people wants that's all. But Galatasaray's new, Kayseri and Antalya are for real.

And Main reason is not EURO 2016 bid. Reason is football is a sector and current stadiums were so old and it was to time to build new stadiums. Evenm Rize is building a new modern small stadium now.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yeah, but GS stadium wouldn't be a problem, becuase it is +40.000


----------



## Sagaris

Id like to see a bid from Czechy and Slovakia. I would also back Croatia-Hungary this time around. And Turkey, it would be a new and big step for UEFA. The West and North has already hosted it many times already, plus Spain and Italy should be looking to host the WC instead.


----------



## VelesHomais

As a Ukrainian I'll be cheering for Croatia-Hungary in 2016. 

Another interesting bid would be four countries: Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia and Finland.


----------



## www.sercan.de

www.sercan.de said:


> Actually would be really cool without such a limit
> Istanbul would have 4 venues
> 1. Olympic stadium 75.000 (maybe expansion to 94.000 or new stadium )
> 2. New GS stadium 52.500
> 3. Fenerbahce stadium 50.509
> 4. New Besiktas stadium 45.000-50.000 (yes, last news says now 45.000-50.000 and not 36.000)






Kuvvaci said:


> Beşiktaş has no project



According to the latest news they got the permission.
Only the old stand at the Bosphorus side will stay. The whole new stadium will be built a lil bit more in the North. And the capacity will be 50.000.

I still can't understand how they gonna built a 50.000 stadium with a small endzone stand in that plot.
Even the ASp project had a capacity of only 36.000.


----------



## dudu24

Kuvvaci said:


> Does Croatia want try again for sure?


Yes, but 2020, we will skip next bid and take a long break to prepare for this.


----------



## masterpaul

Greece Bid

Due to the upgrade to more stadiums needed, a 1 city should be allowed more then 2 host venues.

Oaka,
Aek Arena
Panathinaikos Arena

(karaiskaki)

New Poak stadium/ Or fully fully rebuilt aris stadium

Larrisa Athletic Stadium or Larrisa Football Arena

Iraklio Stadium

3 more extra venues needed (because of the number of qualifing teams will increase. Unless they abolish the number of stadiums per city rule)


----------



## www.sercan.de

Axelferis said:


> Turkey has solid candidature!! i saw turkish stadiums and very very good!!


But lets be honest,
France will have bigger ones + West Europe + "big football" nation


----------



## Demetrius

No way Greece would bid for Euro2016 under present political, economic & demographic circumstances!

In addition to all the delays due to bureaucracy, which is currenty plaguing even small, privately funded projects (Larissa-20K, Tripoli 13K), there is the 40K limit from UEFA and the 2 venues/city limit.
Even if the minimum required stadia would be 8 venues of 40k cap. each, that would mean at least 4 stadia of 40K cap. outside Athens & Thessaloniki! Simply put, that would not be feasible for any project in Greece private or public! 
And I mean, apart from the metrpolitan areas of Athens (5 mil.) and Salonica (1,5 mil.) the third biggest metropolitan area is that of Patra with a population of 300k-350k max., closely followed by Heracleion Crete, which cannot be more than 250k inhabitants max.! (the metropolitan area of the City of Heracleion).
There is no way these cities would need or could support stadia more than 30-35k max., especially taking into account the poor achivements of their football clubs and the attendancies these clubs have, even when they were reaching their peak performances! No way!


----------



## Quintana

^^ UEFA uses a 30k minimum as far as I know.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yes, its 30,000. I do not think that UEFA will rise it to 40,000 after EURO 2012


----------



## masterpaul

Actually, larrisas football stadium will be expandalble to 40 000 + and the athletic one is expandable to 30 000 something

And football clubs arnt anderachieving in greece for overacheiving. They just havnt reached the level of the big three in greece, but i bet larisa and tripolis will soon reach it.


----------



## CANIBALY

2016 Sweden/Norway
2020 Lithuania/Latvia/Estonia


----------



## EllasOle

2016 France
2020 Turkey or Greece
2024 Sweden & Norway or Sweden & Denmark
2028 Russia or Hungary/Croatia

I can't see UEFA giving a joint bid with 3 host countries. It's already hard enough to qualify with 15 or 14 available spots. Imagine just 13. Even if they make it a 24 team tournament 3 hosts is too much.


----------



## cphdude

^^Yeah, i agree on the 3 country thing...


----------



## www.sercan.de

IMO
2016 France
2020 Turkey D)
2024 Italy
2028 joint bid


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

masterpaul said:


> Actually, larrisas football stadium will be expandalble to 40 000 + and the athletic one is expandable to 30 000 something
> 
> And football clubs arnt anderachieving in greece for overacheiving. They just havnt reached the level of the big three in greece, but i bet larisa and tripolis will soon reach it.


Don't forget Aris, in my opinion they soon will also compete for top spots, also PAOK are doing well lately...


----------



## SkyLerm

I would like to see Spain hosting such an international event


----------



## entiendes?

I like the UEFA's idea of letting organize the EuroChamps to countries, where big sporting events have never been organized. 
That's why I would like to see Euro 2016 f. ex. in Turkey. You have great stadiums already.
I don't want to see it in France, while they organized World Cup in 98. 
Maybe to some Scandinavian countries ?


----------



## Pietras1988

the most important is Poland & Ukraine 2012


----------



## IronMan89

Getting the Euro 2016 might be even more important for France than for other countries. Because the development of Stadias around France is linked to the UEFA decision.. even if Lille(50K stadium) an Lyon (60K) will have new Stadiums by 2011. Cities like Marseille, which already has a 60K stadium, certainly would be awarded by a 80K stadium! If France doesn't get this Euro... there are small chance to see this Upgrade become reality.

It's a completly different situation here in France, comparing to Turkey for example where stadiums are or will be built anyway


----------



## lpioe

^^ Do you think any other stadiums besides Marseille and maybe Parc de Princes would be expanded if they get the Euro?

I would give it to France just to get Velodrome finally extended


----------



## IronMan89

Yeah, I think appart from Marseille, Toulouse has chance to upgrade its 32K stadium to 40 42K... One interesting point will be to see if Bordeaux will be able to get a brand new stadium of 40 45K... 
Not getting the 2012 Olympic Games was a major Blast for the devellopment of french sports venues...and another failure would be horrible


----------



## ygiannis82

*EURO 2016*

GREECE


----------



## ygiannis82

*EURO 2016*

Greece can host the turna ment alone:


O.A.K.A(Athens) alredy built-capacity *70.000 *can expand on* 80-85.000*

Karaiskaki(Piraeus) alredy built-capaciti *33.000 *possibly can expand on *40-45.000*

New Panatinaikos F.C Arena (Athens) ready at the end of 2009-capacity *40.000 *can expand on *50.000*

Kaytangogkeio Stadium (Thessaloniki) already built-capacity *28.000 *can expand on *45.000*

Pankritio Stadium (Crete) already built-capacity *27.000 *can expand on *35.000*

Pantessaliko Stadium (Volos) already built-capacity *22.000 *can expand on *30-35.000*

Panpeloponnisiako Stadium (Peloponnese,Patra) already built-capacity* 22.000 *can expand on *30-35.000*

New Larissa F.C Arena (Larissa) ready on 2010-capacity *22.000 *can expand on *35.000*

Asteras F.C Arena (Tripoli) under construction-capacity *15.000 *can expand on *30.000*

Also there are some other teams plan to build their stadiums in the next five years such as AEK F.C(over *30.000*), PAOK F.C(over* 30.000*) ARIS F.C(over *30.000*), Iraklis F.C(*25.000*)


----------



## EllasOle

The capacities might be there, but OAKA, Kaftanzoglio, Pankritio and Panpelloponisiako are all athletics stadiums and that is too many. Athens can only have 2 stadiums which would be used so Karaiskaki is most likely out. We don't even know if Tripoli can support a 15,000 seat stadium so 30,000 seems too much for such a small city. For Greece to field a proper bid, they need 6-8 brand new stadiums. Right now, it seems impossible for Greece to host a Euro because of lack of organization. 

A serious bid would consist of these stadiums and projects:

Athens
Oaka 72,000 Track
Already built. 

New Panathinaikos stadium 40,000 expandable to 50,000
Project status most likely built by 2010. No track

Thessaloniki
New PAOK stadium 35-45000
Been mentioned before but no serious plans. No track

Larisa
New Stadium 20,000 No track
project status expandible to 30,000+ maybe temporary seating??

Iraklio
Pankritio 26,000 Track
Dig the track and extend roof over all stands but can it be done???
If it can it will seat 30-35,000 with no track

Patra
Panpeloponisiako 23,500 Track
I would personally not use this stadium and buld a new stadium by 2016.
This has a 0% chance of happening unless Greece host the Euro.

Giannena
New Stadium 20,000 
There have been talks but no real plans for a stadium
Another stadium that should be built with the option of temporary seating.
It is easier to do when building a new stadium from scratch.

Volos
Panthessaliko 22,000 track
Extend the main stand all the way around. This is the only viable option for this city as I can not see a new stadium built here. unfortunately the track will remain.

Naming 8 venues was hard for me and by 2016 or 2020 Greece will probably need 10 venues to host a Euro.


----------



## masterpaul

ygiannis82 said:


> Greece can host the turna ment alone:
> 
> 
> O.A.K.A(Athens) alredy built-capacity *70.000 *can expand on* 80-85.000*
> 
> Karaiskaki(Piraeus) alredy built-capaciti *33.000 *possibly can expand on *40-45.000*
> 
> New Panatinaikos F.C Arena (Athens) ready at the end of 2009-capacity *40.000 *can expand on *50.000*
> 
> Kaytangogkeio Stadium (Thessaloniki) already built-capacity *28.000 *can expand on *45.000*
> 
> Pankritio Stadium (Crete) already built-capacity *27.000 *can expand on *35.000*
> 
> Pantessaliko Stadium (Volos) already built-capacity *22.000 *can expand on *30-35.000*
> 
> Panpeloponnisiako Stadium (Peloponnese,Patra) already built-capacity* 22.000 *can expand on *30-35.000*
> 
> New Larissa F.C Arena (Larissa) ready on 2010-capacity *22.000 *can expand on *35.000*
> 
> Asteras F.C Arena (Tripoli) under construction-capacity *15.000 *can expand on *30.000*
> 
> Also there are some other teams plan to build their stadiums in the next five years such as AEK F.C(over *30.000*), PAOK F.C(over* 30.000*) ARIS F.C(over *30.000*), Iraklis F.C(*25.000*)


A.E.K is gonna have a modern stadium with *50, 000 seats*. It was announced a fiew months back.


----------



## Bandera

This gose to all you guys! This conversation that you are having here is completely pointles. Because its so long until 2012 and you guys are already talking about who is giong to host 2016. All lot of things will change until 2016 and those nations like Moldova, Belarus, Montenegro, and probably Kosovo will have the same chance as France, Britain, Greece, and Turkey so i dont see whats the commotion all about.

P.S. Im drunk!


----------



## www.sercan.de

Actually we are writing in this thread, because of new projects had been published.


----------



## ygiannis82

*EURO 2016*



masterpaul said:


> A.E.K is gonna have a modern stadium with *50, 000 seats*. It was announced a fiew months back.


Yes I know that Demis Nikolaidis has announced this capacity but i think it's very difficult for AEK to have a stadium of 50.000 seats. 
Panathinaikos and Olympiakos who they play more years in Champions League than AEK also they have a little more fans and presidents with much more money than Demis.And inspite of those will have smaller stadiums than AEK?I don't think so.
I think Demis is very superficial to announce so big project.It is not realistic at this time for a team having so big stadium and at the same time playing in a Championship like Greek.


----------



## ygiannis82

EllasOle said:


> The capacities might be there, but OAKA, Kaftanzoglio, Pankritio and Panpelloponisiako are all athletics stadiums and that is too many. Athens can only have 2 stadiums which would be used so Karaiskaki is most likely out. We don't even know if Tripoli can support a 15,000 seat stadium so 30,000 seems too much for such a small city. For Greece to field a proper bid, they need 6-8 brand new stadiums. Right now, it seems impossible for Greece to host a Euro because of lack of organization.
> 
> A serious bid would consist of these stadiums and projects:
> 
> Athens
> Oaka 72,000 Track
> Already built.
> 
> New Panathinaikos stadium 40,000 expandable to 50,000
> Project status most likely built by 2010. No track
> 
> Thessaloniki
> New PAOK stadium 35-45000
> Been mentioned before but no serious plans. No track
> 
> Larisa
> New Stadium 20,000 No track
> project status expandible to 30,000+ maybe temporary seating??
> 
> Iraklio
> Pankritio 26,000 Track
> Dig the track and extend roof over all stands but can it be done???
> If it can it will seat 30-35,000 with no track
> 
> Patra
> Panpeloponisiako 23,500 Track
> I would personally not use this stadium and buld a new stadium by 2016.
> This has a 0% chance of happening unless Greece host the Euro.
> 
> Giannena
> New Stadium 20,000
> There have been talks but no real plans for a stadium
> Another stadium that should be built with the option of temporary seating.
> It is easier to do when building a new stadium from scratch.
> 
> Volos
> Panthessaliko 22,000 track
> Extend the main stand all the way around. This is the only viable option for this city as I can not see a new stadium built here. unfortunately the track will remain.
> 
> Naming 8 venues was hard for me and by 2016 or 2020 Greece will probably need 10 venues to host a Euro.


You're right.So much athletic stadiums are too many for a football tournament but i quoted five big clubs as AEK, PAOK, ARIS, IRAKLIS,Larissa who they are planning to construct stadiums with necessary capacity.And also the tournament will happen in 8 years from now.This is a very big time for those teams to build their new Arenas.
And also exist one more important reason to give the tournament to Greece.This is that Greece has never organise such a football tournament as EURO.


----------



## eomer

IronMan89 said:


> Getting the Euro 2016 might be even more important for France than for other countries.


France won't bid for 2016: I think that Spain will get it.


----------



## lpioe

^^ France has officially declared the intention to bid.
Spain probably won't bid...


----------



## Axelferis

eomer said:


> France won't bid for 2016: I think that Spain will get it.



France will bid! Laporte said it!
a reflexion on renovation and buiding of new stadiums has started!
Commision Seguin will give the fnal verdict on this matter after september 2008


----------



## IronMan89

For the frenchies...

In your opinion, which cities should build a new stadium or renovate theirs in order to be a host city if France get it??

I think( and it might be enormous) that Strasbourg should build a new stadium... Toulouse should Upgrade, Bordeaux build a new one and Nantes renovate, new I don't know


----------



## Axelferis

Lille and Lyon have project

Toulouse, i don't know what are the plans of president of their club (he wants a new one)

Nantes has already upgrade for ruby world cup 2007

Bordeaux should build a new one but money???

there's thread about france stadiums
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=571027


----------



## IronMan89

oué enfin Nantes, s'ils font rien pour l'Euro 2016 ils sont parti pour avoir un stade pas tres moderne pour les 30 prochaines années... et faut pas laisser passer l'occaz


----------



## Axelferis

in english please!

We 're obliged here!

(si tu veux parler français il faut le faire sur le forum francophone)

But i don't see nantes building another stadium.

They are obliged to upgrade again their stadium??? :rant:
rubbish!


----------



## eomer

Axelferis said:


> France will bid! Laporte said it!


Laporte got a very good sense of humour.
Last year, Laporte told us that he get the squad to become world champion.


----------



## www.sercan.de

TF president have some informations about Turkey's bid
- We had no experience before and therefore we lost the 2008 one
- We need new stadiums and we want to built many of them before the EURO 2016 decision.
- Antalya (proposed 30-33k)
- Bursa (proposed 30-50k)
- Istanbul: Fenerbahçe Şükrü Saraçoğlu Stadyumu (50,509, built)
- Istanbul: Aslantepe (52,647 u/c)
- Kayseri: Kadir Has Stadyumu (33 u/c)
- Sivas (propsed 30k)
- Trabzon (40-50k proposed)

He said this cities. 
But we have also Konya (40k stadium) and oither cities
Lets wait


----------



## www.sercan.de

BTW, i think we can add also Izmir and Ankara


----------



## Iain1974

There are a lot of impressive bids.

I think we all must acknowledge the strength of any bid from France/Spain/Italy.

If UEFA wish to take the competition to new places my personal favorite is Turkey. I also think that Russia may very well be in a position to mount a strong bid in a few years. Perhaps Roman Abrahamovich can pay for a few new stadiums himself?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Iain1974 said:


> If UEFA wish to take the competition to new places my personal favorite is Turkey. I


And thats IMO the point.

After so many years with "new" ones it could be time for an "old" one again

Still thanks a lot iain :cheers:


----------



## Masters At Work

Axelferis said:


> in english please!
> 
> We 're obliged here!
> 
> (si tu veux parler français il faut le faire sur le forum francophone)
> 
> But i don't see nantes building another stadium.
> 
> They are obliged to upgrade again their stadium??? :rant:
> rubbish!


From a fan for Nantes


----------



## Vilak

IronMan89 said:


> For the frenchies...
> 
> In your opinion, which cities should build a new stadium or renovate theirs in order to be a host city if France get it??
> 
> I think( and it might be enormous) that Strasbourg should build a new stadium... Toulouse should Upgrade, Bordeaux build a new one and Nantes renovate, new I don't know



As a French, i will answer :

Project to expand :
Marseille : 60.000 to more AND roofing (good change)
Lens : 42.000 to 50.000 AND retractable roof (good chance)
Paris : 48.000 to 54.000 (barely any chance)


Project to build :
Lyon : 38.000 old stadium to 60.000 new one
Lille : 18.000 " to 51.000. more : + 25.000 arena configuration

All of this without Euro 2016 in sight.

If Euro is given to France (The obvious and natural choice), we should see others project of building/expansion rise.

Personnaly, I don't think Toulouse or Bordeaux need a new stadium (Please Neda Say, don't try to find if I said something different in another thread...)


The cities that need to expand their facilities are :
Nantes (there was a project to add 15K seats "a la sidney olympic stadium")
St-etienne (with the fans they have, they should at least improve in comfort)
Strasbourg (there's a lot to do with Meineau).


----------



## Iain1974

How many countries are capable of hosting a Euro2016 (and onwards) with 20-24 teams if there is to be expansion? 

I think it's safe to say that the only ones we can be very confidant about are the usual suspects Germany/England/Spain/France/Italy - I just hope we don't find ourselves with the ever cozy 'big 5' cornering the market.

I'd like to see joint bids if possible. Split the games evenly and one country host opening match and both semi-finals and the other gets the final.


----------



## www.sercan.de

20/24 teams would be even better for Turkey 
Otherwise there will be a war between the cities 

BTW does somebody know how a EURo with 24 would work?
How many groups?


----------



## RobH

24 is an strange number isn't it? Four groups of six seems to be the only tidy way of doing it, but then the group stage will go on forever. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Neda Say

For the frenchies Strasbourg just wants to have a piece of it! So right now we have no less than 7 cities willing to host the thing officially!

St Denis, Lyon, Marseille, Lille, Lens, Nice, Strasbourg, Paris.

3 more are planning to tool up St Etienne, Le Havre, Toulouse.

Some could make the cut as they are Nantes and Bordeaux already fit the bill!

If it is France against Turkey this thing could be very interesting. Turkey has more to win but France can be a hell of a competitor as long as the powers decide to play the game by the rules and don't try to take the upper road!


----------



## www.sercan.de

Turkey isn't good at "lobby" work
Hell, half europe do not like us


----------



## masterpaul

Remember from 2016 and on more stadiums are needed to orgenize euro.


----------



## www.sercan.de

i hope so :d
Turkey would have problems to choose "only" 8 stadiums

10-12 is better
IMO

1. Istanbul
2. Istanbul
3. Izmir
4. Ankara
5. Trabzon
6. Antalya
7. Bursa
8. Kayseri
9. Konya
10. Sivas
-------------
11. Kocaeli
12. Mersin
13. Diyarbakir
(14. Rize)

^^^
Till today proposed, built, u/c stadiums


----------



## michał_

www.sercan.de said:


> Turkey isn't good at "lobby" work
> Hell, half europe do not like us


I like you kay: I even got a Besiktas jersey 

But honestly, I think that with recent performance in stadium construction Turkey has a chance not only for hosting Euro, but also for enlarging stadium number from 8 to 10 at least...
We see 2 brand new high class stadiums being built already, lots of plans (as usual, but this time 2 already in progress) and if only you proove until 2010/11 that these plans may actually be finalized, it might all work in Turkey's favor.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Therefore our federation started to built new stadiums. To have a "joker", better chances.
"Look UEFA, i do not have to built new stadiums. Have got alread 10 new ones" etc. 

Aslantepe 2009
Kayseri 2009
Sükrü Saracoglu 2009 (expansion)
Trabzon 2011
Antalya 2010

We know the date of these ones
Konya wants to start Feb. 2009 

Bursa, Sivas, and Diyarbakir just plans to a new one built.

Mersin wants to built a new one, because they wanna bid for the 2014 Mediterranean games

Kocaeli wants to built this year a 18-20k stadium with the possiibilty to expand to +30k


Ankara and Izmir are sleeping hno:

But France's one will be bigger as i remember.




BJK jersey? Are you BJK fan?

BJK stadium is still unclear
According to BJK they are still waiting for the last permission


----------



## michał_

www.sercan.de said:


> Therefore our federation started to built new stadiums. To have a "joker", better chances.
> "Look UEFA, i do not have to built new stadiums. Have got alread 10 new ones" etc.
> 
> Aslantepe 2009
> Kayseri 2009
> Sükrü Saracoglu 2009 (expansion)
> Trabzon 2011
> Antalya 2010
> (...)
> But France's one will be bigger as i remember.
> (...)
> BJK jersey? Are you BJK fan?


But Trabzon has presented at least a few designs and not even one shovel was dug in the ground, was it? I think I've seen at least 2 discontinued designs from Antalya as well, Bursa likewise. So there's still something to proove.
But I'm honestly always pro Turkey 

Besiktas jersey is a dillema from Antalya: the only supporter shop there my friends found had one classic Besiktas jersey of my size and one away jersey of Galatasaray over my size. So I went for Besiktas as I realy like Turkish football in general (with some favorites, but still...) and never heard a bad opinion of Besiktas in terms of fan culture.

And I don;t think the fact that France will have a btter bid is so singificant. It's all politics/lobbying/economy (big factors so to speak), differences between stadiums in each bid are secondary.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Trabzon had "3 stadiums" projects.

1. 
capacity: 28,000 (possible to expand to 33,000)
football stadium
location: old stadium
http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/3662/tsstadsc5.jpg

2. 
capacity: 35,000
football stadium
location: old stadium
http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/4720/2019trbwanir2.jpg

3. Sports complex for the 2011 games
stadium has got a track and proposes capacity was 50,000
location: offshore (artificial island)
http://aycu37.webshots.com/image/41396/2005254120777649936_rs.jpg


But Trabzon SK was not happy with the last (3.) project, because it had a track.
Therefore they are changing it now. (Athletic events of the 2011 games will be in another new Stadium in Sebat)
According to Trabzon SK board members the stadium will be a football stadium with a capacity of 40,000-50,000 and it could have a retracable roof.


Bursa had problems with the location and City, club, fans etc fought each other.
But 3 weeks ago it was announced that the new stadium will made at the old stadium location. It will be built in 4 parts and will have a retraceable roof.
Capacity: ? (35,000-50,000?)

Antalya's project is u/c, but i think they will first start with the new Arena.
But Antalya's project have been also changed. 
The old one
http://www.antalyasporum.com/images/haber/2007-2008/yeni_stad_salon/stadyum-salon.jpg



So, we are currently in the planning phase in many cities.


----------



## Quintana

www.sercan.de said:


> 20/24 teams would be even better for Turkey
> Otherwise there will be a war between the cities
> 
> BTW does somebody know how a EURo with 24 would work?
> How many groups?


I would work the same as it did during the 1994 World Cup I imagine. Six groups of four with the six group winners and number two's advancing to the last sixteen accompanied by the four best number three's.


----------



## Iain1974

I think 24 teams is too many, and too large an increase from 16.

20 might be pushing it a little bit in terms of quality.

I'd like to see 4 groups of 5 with the top 2 qualifying for the second round. For this we would need 8-12 stadia, 2/3 per group with one per group being preferably 40k+. The stadiums for semi-final and final must be 60K+.

40 games in the first round, 47 in total.

Say, 35,000 per game in R1, 50,000 in R2, 60,000 SF and final gives ~1.8M tickets. Average of 38K per game. Sorted.

I'll let UEFA have the format in exchange for 4 tickets to Champions League finals for life


----------



## www.sercan.de

yeah
20 teams would be better

5 teams in 4 groups
4 matches in the group 

1st and 2nd -> 1/4 final


----------



## smokiboy

What about a Serbia - Croatia bid for 2016 or 2020?
It would help in the healing process between the two countries.

Host cities would be:

Serbia:
Beograd (potentially two groups) 55,000 & 40,000 but both stadia need serious reconstruction, or completely new stadia would be built
Novi Sad – 22,000 needs expansion
Niš – 20,000 needs serious reconstruction
Kragujevac – 15,000 recently reconstructed but would need expansion

Croatia:
Zagreb – 60,000 after current reconstruction
Split – 35,000
Rijeka – 20,000 needs expansion
Osijek – 20,000 needs expansion

All of the cities are services by motorways and nearby airports. Serious investments in infrastructure, hotel and other services are needed, especially in Serbia. But a joint bid would probably have at least sentiment support from UEFA and others. If the two football associations ever agree to bid together, the BIG question would be who would get the final, Beograd or Zagreb???


----------



## UrbanLife

Some facts regarding the Norwegian bit of the application. 

Major cities:
Oslo 839,423
Bergen 220,418
Stavanger 181,280
Trondheim 152,845

Major present and major stadiums:
Ullevaal stadion: 25.572, starting the rebuild for 31.500 in 2009. 
Brann stadion: 17.000, still under construction for a 22.000 capacity. 
Lerkendal stadion: 21.800, will expand in the next years. Propably to 25.000 or 30.000, but will expand up to 40.000 if Trondheim is choosed as one of the the Euro 2016 cities. Link: http://www.rbkweb.no/vis/5923
Viking stadion: 16.800. New in 2004, but is allready to small. It's possible to expand to 30.00 adding a second tier. http://www.fotballbaner.no/index.php?subaction=showfull&id=1193504206&archive=&start_from=&ucat=&
New national arena: The Norwegian Football Association wants to build a new 50.000 capacity stadion somewere in Oslo. 
Vålerenga: The club will start building their new stadium in a few years. The capacity will propably be 22.000, but the plans had capacity up to 32.000

My guess is this: Oslo 50.000, Trondheim 40.000, Bergen 30.000 and Stavanger 30.000, although it would be much easier using 2 Oslo stadiums.

Some Swedish facts:

Major cities:
Stockholm 1,252,020
Göteborg 510,491
Malmö 258,020
Uppsala	128,409

Major stadiums:
New national arena: 50.000
Nya Ullevi: 43.000
Råsunda: 37.000
Malmø: 24.000. Must be expanded to 30.000

I don't know weither there will be a fouth city, or if Stockholm will host two venues, but the Swedes will propably tell.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Reptilikus said:


> I just found out that the only western europe contries that hasn't hosted, or will host a EURO cup or World cup is:
> 
> Denmark
> Norway
> Finland
> Island
> Wales
> Scotland
> Ireland
> Luxenburg
> Greece (But they hosted the olympics!)


A telling list. It will be interesting to see how UEFA acts in the build-up to '12. That tourney will mark the third in a row where the event could be seen as clearly an investment in the game in economically poorer leagues. Depending on the perceived success of this policy it could bolster the enthusiasm for using Euro events to help soccer outside the established powers. Everyone knows the tournament could succeed in Germany, England, etc, but bringing the world's attention to places like Poland, Austria and Scandinavia might yield untold side-effects the UEFA desires as much as direct money. Certainly the improved facilities and awareness for smaller clubs like Servette and Tirol Innsbruck are something those clubs and nations are really enjoying, and may serve to help them lure more fans and recruits (both local and foreign). If that's the case all the more reason to encourage a Scandinavian bid. 

I also think '08 is laying the groundwork for how to succeed with minimalist stadiums and temporary seating. This model might make more places capable of hosting. But how often will UEFA permit co-hosting knowing it takes away one earned qualification spot? How long until UEFA is compelled to go to a bigger country and try to earn all the big money?


----------



## masterpaul

I highly doubt greece would go after the minamilistic stadiums and temporary seatings.


----------



## theespecialone

GunnerJacket said:


> A telling list. *It will be interesting to see how UEFA acts in the build-up to '12. That tourney will mark the third in a row where the event could be seen as clearly an investment in the game in economically poorer leagues. * Depending on the perceived success of this policy it could bolster the enthusiasm for using Euro events to help soccer outside the established powers. Everyone knows the tournament could succeed in Germany, England, etc, but bringing the world's attention to places like Poland, Austria and Scandinavia might yield untold side-effects the UEFA desires as much as direct money. Certainly the improved facilities and awareness for smaller clubs like Servette and Tirol Innsbruck are something those clubs and nations are really enjoying, and may serve to help them lure more fans and recruits (both local and foreign). If that's the case all the more reason to encourage a Scandinavian bid.
> 
> I also think '08 is laying the groundwork for how to succeed with minimalist stadiums and temporary seating. This model might make more places capable of hosting. But how often will UEFA permit co-hosting knowing it takes away one earned qualification spot? How long until UEFA is compelled to go to a bigger country and try to earn all the big money?


switzerland, austria, netherlands and belgium arent economically poor. they're smaller in population, but they are among the richest in the world per capita


----------



## mavn

theespecialone said:


> switzerland, austria, netherlands and belgium arent economically poor. they're smaller in population, but they are among the richest in the world per capita


He states Euro '12 as the third. So that doesn't include Holland/Belgium. 

He is talking about economically poor leagues however and when you look at the budgets from the clubteams in the Swiss and Austrian leagues, he's got a point.


----------



## mavn

masterpaul said:


> I highly doubt greece would go after the minamilistic stadiums and temporary seatings.


Is building 8 stadiums with at least 30000 seats in Greece realistic? Especially with the 1 stadium per city rule?

When I look at this, you can hardly say there is even the slightest need for them...

And the big economical blow that the Greek government got from hosting the Olympics wouldn't make for a nice financial base to host another big sporting event in the near future.


----------



## masterpaul

The attedences are poor because, all the stadiums except for 2. Are in terrible condions or they have already exceeded there capacity, and tus the clubs need a new stadium.

2 stadiums max per city rule not stadium per city rule!

We all know that greece bends the rules easily. For example Eu rules and other stuff to their advantage.

I think fifa will take in condisiduration that there biggest city is nearly half the country's population (and also is home half of the 1st league clubs) and the other city a radicly smaller then Athens.


Also about the ecomics blow from olympics, that didn't stop greece from bidding for the Euro 2012!




*Thesaloniki:*


*Arris new stadium: *

32 000

*Paok:*

40 - 50 000

*Reserve Venue:*

:: Running Track

Thesalonki National Stadium (expandable)



*Patra:*

Current Capacity: 23 000 (expandable to 50 000, stadium with running track)



*Larrisa:*

*Larrisa new football stadium:*

20 000 (expandable to 30 000)



*Panthessaliko Stadium (somewhere in central greece)*

:: Running Track

By 2013, the stadim will have 30 000 and will recieve a roof which covers all the stadium.



*Athens:*



*New Aek Stadium:*

50 000

*New Stadium Panathinaikos*

46 000 (they apparantly managed to fit in a few extra seats in the lower tier) (expandable to 54 000)

*Oaka Olympic Stadium:*

:: Running Track

74 000


*Pireaus: *



*Olympiakos:*

32 000 expandable to 42 000


----------



## lpioe

mavn said:


> Is building 8 stadiums with at least 30000 seats in Greece realistic? Especially with the 1 stadium per city rule?
> 
> When I look at this, you can hardly say there is even the slightest need for them...
> 
> And the big economical blow that the Greek government got from hosting the Olympics wouldn't make for a nice financial base to host another big sporting event in the near future.


Is there an official UEFA rule about stadiums per city?
I know that FIFA only allows 1 city with 2 stadiums but Portugal f.e. had 2 cities with 2 stadiums (Porto and Lisbon) for the Euro 2004.
So maybe this rule only exists for World Cups?


----------



## mavn

lpioe said:


> Is there an official UEFA rule about stadiums per city?
> I know that FIFA only allows 1 city with 2 stadiums but Portugal f.e. had 2 cities with 2 stadiums (Porto and Lisbon) for the Euro 2004.
> So maybe this rule only exists for World Cups?


Portugal had 9 stadiums. With 8 stadiums you can have only 1 city with 2.


----------



## mavn

masterpaul said:


> The attedences are poor because, all the stadiums except for 2. Are in terrible condions or they have already exceeded there capacity, and tus the clubs need a new stadium.


Portugal said the same and they have all kinds of (wonderful) white elephants across the nation.. Perhaps the attendances will go up, but building 30000 stadiums in a league that attracts 6600 spectators for the average game is stretching it somewhat...



masterpaul said:


> 2 stadiums max per city rule not stadium per city rule!


1 city can have 2 stadiums if you're using 8. If you wan't to have more cities with 2 (or more) stadiums you have to build more than 8.



masterpaul said:


> We all know that greece bends the rules easily. For example Eu rules and other stuff to their advantage.


Nice to know... My country pays waaaay more in subsidies than it receives from the EU. Greece on the other hand recieves waaaay more than it pays. Nice to know that my tax money will be used to build white elephants...



masterpaul said:


> I think fifa will take in condisiduration that there biggest city is nearly half the country's population (and also is home half of the 1st league clubs) and the other city a radicly smaller then Athens.


I assume you mean Uefa? Uefa couldn't care less probably. Why would they bend the rules for Greece? What's their gain in that? Uefa will never organize a "Euro 2016 in Athens (and two stadiums somewhere else)"





masterpaul said:


> Also about the ecomics blow from olympics, that didn't stop greece from bidding for the Euro 2012!


You're point being? That shows the incompetence from you're government above anything else...


I think Greece could host a nice EC, for geographical reasons I just don't see it hapening. The bid would consist of several minimum facilities and minimum capacity stadiums with a running tack that were solely build for the OG football tournament. I can't see Uefa awarding a tournament a bid with those venues.

You're just unlucky that all the stadiums are in the Athens area. Maybe they would allow 3 stadiums in the whole of the Athens metropolitan area, than the other 5 stadiums would still be a bridge to far in my opinion...

But hey, I you can pull it off I sincerely wish you the best of luck.


----------



## GunnerJacket

mavn said:


> He states Euro '12 as the third. So that doesn't include Holland/Belgium.
> 
> He is talking about economically poor leagues however and when you look at the budgets from the club teams in the Swiss and Austrian leagues, he's got a point.


You are correct, and thank you for clarifying my point. Especially as the continued conversation suggests, this shouldn't be about unecessary government expenditures for sport, but about a chance for a smaller league to reap additional publicity and economic benefits from their investments in their own sporting infrastructure. To wit...


mavn said:


> Portugal said the same and they have all kinds of (wonderful) white elephants across the nation.. Perhaps the attendances will go up, but building 30000 stadiums in a league that attracts 6600 spectators for the average game is stretching it somewhat...


Sadly Portugal has not been able to capitalize on their endearing efforts. For all the pomp and circumstance surrounding the league, it's realistically closer to the Scottish SPL then the Dutch Eredivisie as a comprehensive product. If not for the European performances of its top clubs (which we're finding _may be_ unduly supported), this Portuguese Superliga would be much more lightly regarded. Granted, it is a country of, what, 11M people? And they can play some talented ball, clearly. But the business enterprise of the clubs isn't drawing the fan support and thus is relying heavily on TV money and sponsorship. Sad.

Contrary to what I've said elsewhere on the board this level of overbuilding may not be too bad. Portugal did receive a lot of publicity that has raised the value of their international media contracts. The venues have hosted many events outside the league games and having some room for growth at this scale is wholly appropriate. If the Porto monopoly can be broken maybe other teams will see more attendance.

Back to the topic, this is exactly the discussion UEFA must be having. What have been the true costs and benefits of these games to the clubs, the development of new players and the appeal to local fans. If Austria and Switzerland see sustained increases of support for their local teams then this approach should be carried through to other countries and leagues willing to follow suit. For surely the economic injection that comes with hosting the games can offset many of the development costs, and that could be the difference between a Swedish/Danish league having 1-2 nice facilities and ones having 3-5 very nice facilities.


----------



## Reptilikus

I think UEFA will pick a bigger country next time. 
By the time there will have been 3 joint turnaments out of 4. 
And the last one in a smaler country also. 
I think both Spain and England are on the run to get the 2020 - if the don't get the worldcup. Also is France an outsider. 
Anyhow does all 3 countries have bigger and updated stadiums at that time, that no one of the smaller countries can match. 
And I think it time that the EURO tries it selfs in bigger stadiums. And I would love to see the EURO final in Wembley or the new Nou Camp. That would be great. 

SO sorry Norway, Sweden, Wales and Scotland. 
The times have come to the big one to step in


----------



## masterpaul

By 2020, i think some smaller countries can match up with englands stadium ifastructure.

The last time i recalled, Palond and Ukraine, are a bigger country, and the stadium capacity will be pretty large.

So in 2016, the euro may go to a smaller country/countries once again.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Here is the EURO 2016 Thread 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=21483899


----------



## Vermeer

Reptilikus said:


> I think UEFA will pick a bigger country next time.
> By the time there will have been 3 joint turnaments out of 4.
> And the last one in a smaler country also.
> I think both Spain and England are on the run to get the 2020 - if the don't get the worldcup. Also is France an outsider.
> Anyhow does all 3 countries have bigger and updated stadiums at that time, that no one of the smaller countries can match.
> And I think it time that the EURO tries it selfs in bigger stadiums. And I would love to see the EURO final in Wembley or the new Nou Camp. That would be great.
> 
> SO sorry Norway, Sweden, Wales and Scotland.
> The times have come to the big one to step in


Reptilikus
Maybe you should read the beginning of the Nordic Euro 2016 thread, were you advocate a Danish/Swedish bid and seems to be very disappointed when Sweden and Norway decide to bid. To me this makes sense since the football interest in Norway and Sweden is much bigger than in Denmark. Norway and Sweden is also much more used to host big sporting events than Denmark (Olympics, Ski World Cup and football EC). 
It’s my opinion that the acceptance of joint hosts is good for the European football. No reason to stimulate the “Big Five”. Their strong economy is about to destroy European football and UEFA don’t have to make it worse by giving them some sort of monopoly on EC. 
I think EC is the biggest football event smaller countries can hope to host. I know my country (the Netherlands) is hoping to host WC 2018 together with Belgium, but I am afraid we are too small to even be considered. I think the “Big Five” are the only European countries that can host the WC, so let smaller countries have the same possibilities to host EC.
I can’t understand what’s more fantastic with a European Cup final at Wembley, than in a new 50+ stadium in Vienna, Stockholm, Oslo, Zagreb, Budapest or Istanbul. The most important for me is the match and that the Netherlands are playing in the final.


----------



## smokiboy

I will repost in the EURO 2016 Thread, Thanks.
Good luck to the Scandinavians


----------



## smokiboy

I think the future of European Football Leagues lies in regionalization. The big countries; Germany, France, Italy, England – (Scotland, Wales, Ireland), Ukraine, Turkey, Poland, Russia would of course maintain their leagues. But the smaller countries should form regional leagues such as; Scandinavian; Nor, Swe, Den. Benelux; Ned, Bel, Lux, Baltic; Fin, Lat, Lit, Est. Central E. Cze, Svk, Hun. Alpine, Swi, Aus, Slo, Balkan; Cro, Bos, Srb. SEE; Bul Mac, Alb. Greece could maybe go it alone or join one of the groups. Same for Portugal & Romania.

So, future Euros would be rotated between these regions. With the increase in countries participating in future competitions going up to 20 or 24 teams it should not be a problem to have 3-4 automatic qualifiers. Regional leagues are the only way smaller countries can keep their leagues competitive and attract fans, sponsors etc.


----------



## Vermeer

smokiboy said:


> I think the future of European Football Leagues lies in regionalization. The big countries; Germany, France, Italy, England – (Scotland, Wales, Ireland), Ukraine, Turkey, Poland, Russia would of course maintain their leagues. But the smaller countries should form regional leagues such as; Scandinavian; Nor, Swe, Den. Benelux; Ned, Bel, Lux, Baltic; Fin, Lat, Lit, Est. Central E. Cze, Svk, Hun. Alpine, Swi, Aus, Slo, Balkan; Cro, Bos, Srb. SEE; Bul Mac, Alb. Greece could maybe go it alone or join one of the groups. Same for Portugal & Romania.
> 
> So, future Euros would be rotated between these regions. With the increase in countries participating in future competitions going up to 20 or 24 teams it should not be a problem to have 3-4 automatic qualifiers. Regional leagues are the only way smaller countries can keep their leagues competitive and attract fans, sponsors etc.


Why do you think some of the smaller European leagues like Scotland, Ireland and Wales should maintain their league, while The Netherlands who has the same game attendance as Italy should regionalize? The average attendance for 2007 in Scotland was 16194, Wales 1715 and Ireland 269. I suppose there would be at least 30 leagues in Europe with bigger attendance than Wales and Ireland. I know attendance alone doesn’t make a league, but I am convinced we also can find at least 30 leagues in Europe with bigger financial mussels than Wales and Ireland. 

The biggest leagues in Europe when it comes to attendance was in 2007 (2008 season haven’t finished in all countries yet)

Germany 39975
England 34363
Spain 28838
France 21947
Italy 18437
The Netherlands 18078
Scotland 16194
Turkey 1405
Russia 13543
Portugal 10636
Belgium 10533
Norway 10485
Sweden 10258

I think all these leagues and many more (incl. Wales and Ireland) will survive perfectly alone. Football is about feeling. Football is about beating the team in the neighbouring town. Let it stay that way. PSV Eindhoven will not become a better team by playing against a Belgian team or a team from Luxembourg.


----------



## www.sercan.de

wow
Turkey's average is 14k although we have ugly and old stadiums-
With the new ones we can reach the maybe +20k mark


----------



## MoreOrLess

Vermeer said:


> I think all these leagues and many more (incl. Wales and Ireland) will survive perfectly alone. Football is about feeling. Football is about beating the team in the neighbouring town. Let it stay that way. PSV Eindhoven will not become a better team by playing against a Belgian team or a team from Luxembourg.


The problem is I'd say population and TV money. In decades past clubs like PSV and Ajax could generally compete agenst the bigger sides thoughout europe financially since ticket sales were the main source of income. What mattered was your local support and a Dutch club could in theory sell just as many tickets as an english, italian, spainish one.

When you introduce TV though the hardcore support of a team becomes less important, its the millions of casual or neutral fans who want to watch them that bring in most of the money. The Neatherlands with a population of 15 million simpley won't bring in as much money as England with a population of 50 million.


----------



## GunnerJacket

smokiboy said:


> I think the future of European Football Leagues lies in regionalization... the smaller countries should form regional leagues such as; Scandinavian; Nor, Swe, Den.
> 
> Regional leagues are the only way smaller countries can keep their leagues competitive and attract fans, sponsors etc.


This idea has been batted around and while there are some merits, there are some difficult hurdles as well. Allocations for European tournaments, for instance, and maintaining internal equity if one country/league begins to outgrow the other members. The telling factor will be the impact of new media to facilitate the broader exposure and brand value for leagues and clubs not regularly appealing to, say, Setanta and Fox Soccer Channel. Plus, many countries are ill-equipped to provide the support and investment needed for such measures, and/or may be more concerned with maintaining their own identity.



> With the increase in countries participating in future competitions going up to 20 or 24 teams it should not be a problem to have 3-4 automatic qualifiers.


Unlikely. While UEFA will undoubtedly continue to use the event to bolster stadium investments in countries with smaller leagues, they know the value of the product won't match increased costs with 4 "weaker" sides. To say nothing of the cries from other countries, after all the proposed expansion is essentially designed to ensure all the more talented (read: globally appealing) teams qualify instead of having instances where the likes of England or the Netherlands miss out due to difficult qualifying groups.



Vermeer said:


> The average attendance for 2007 in Scotland was 16194, Wales 1715 and Ireland 269.


This one is misleading due to the disparity among the clubs. While the average for the SPL was 16k, the median was just over 7k. Gretna's issues highlight the struggles facing 90% of Scottish clubs. Conversely, the Netherlands, which has almost 4x the population, had a median of roughly 15k for the same time period. Stadium and performance improvements there could see the Netherlands surpass Italy in average attendance figures next year! Bottom line, SPL's permissive attitude with the Old Firm duopoly is hurting other clubs while leagues like the Eredivisie are building volumes of sustainable clubs. 



> I think all these leagues and many more (incl. Wales and Ireland) will survive perfectly alone. Football is about feeling. Football is about beating the team in the neighbouring town. Let it stay that way. PSV Eindhoven will not become a better team by playing against a Belgian team or a team from Luxembourg.


However, leagues with larger population bases will make for more attractive television products. Such leagues would feature more big names, and thus more big games, for fans and TV. So while such moves may not help every team equally, it stands to reason that, say, a combined Scandinavian League might garner more international attention and sponsorships compared to what the individual leagues of Sweden, etc., could earn on their own. 

Like I said before, it's not the best option for everyone, but it warrants consideration for those folks trying to escape the shadows cast by the biggest leagues.


----------



## smokiboy

I meant that all of Britain and Ireland could combine to form one league. Regional football leagues would help promote local support and create competitive leagues that could compete with the big boys. And to get back on topic, the incentive of host a euro would encourage the various countries to co-operate much more. And if a league has more than three countries participating, then some sort of mini tournament could decide which hosting teams receive automatic qualification.


----------



## MoreOrLess

smokiboy said:


> I meant that all of Britain and Ireland could combine to form one league. Regional football leagues would help promote local support and create competitive leagues that could compete with the big boys. And to get back on topic, the incentive of host a euro would encourage the various countries to co-operate much more. And if a league has more than three countries participating, then some sort of mini tournament could decide which hosting teams receive automatic qualification.


The problem there is I'd say that the English clubs really don't need Scottish, Welsh or Irish teams, at best I think you'd see Rangers and Celtic cross over. For that kind of merger to happen you need a siuation in which both sides have something to gain.


----------



## lpioe

> UEFA will decide later this year whether to expand the 2016 European Championship by as many as eight countries.
> 
> The tournament went from eight to 16 teams at Euro 1996 in England, and UEFA general secretary David Taylor said Thursday a decision will be made by the end of 2008 about increasing that number to 20 or 24 teams for the 2016 edition.
> 
> "These tournaments take a long time in the planing, and we would expect before the end of this calendar year to be issuing invitations and bid documents for the 2016 tournament, so we have to in a position when we're issuing bid documents to say what the tournament is going to consist of — is it going to be 16, 20, 24 teams," said Taylor, who is at Euro 2008 in Austria and Switzerland.
> 
> Taylor said UEFA will meet with the national football federations of all 53 European countries eligible to compete before making its decision.
> 
> "We'll be making a decision on that in the second half of this year, and we'll be consulting with everybody in the next couple of months," he said.


http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2008/06/19/sports/EU-SPT-SOC-Euro-2008-Notebook.php


----------



## vernon

Is Finland being considered as a co-host or are they being left out like usual?


----------



## UrbanLife

Why should they be included? They are not a part of Scandinavia, and neither do they share the same passion for football as N/S/D, noor do they speak the same language or border any of the Scandinavian countires(except faaar north in Sweden). To me, they have more in common with Russia and the Baltic countries. 

BUT, they were indeed included in the stupid 4 countries aplication for Euro 2012(?).


----------



## UrbanLife

> Fotballforbundets plan er å bygge fire nye stadionanlegg, i Trondheim (30.000), Bergen (40.000), Oslo (50.000, nytt nasjonalanlegg) og Stavanger (30.000 tilskuere).
> 
> The Football Association is planning to build four new stadiums in Trondheim(30.000, in Bergen 40.000, Oslo 50.000(new national stadium) and Stavanger 30.000


http://www.nordlys.no/nyheter/article3615798.ece

I doubt they will build a brand new stadium in Trondheim, and instead expand Lerkendal to 30 or 40.000.


----------



## Carrerra

UrbanLife said:


> http://www.nordlys.no/nyheter/article3615798.ece
> 
> I doubt they will build a brand new stadium in Trondheim, and instead expand Lerkendal to 30 or 40.000.


Any renders or timeline for 4 new stadiums?


----------



## Vermeer

UrbanLife said:


> Why should they be included? They are not a part of Scandinavia, and neither do they share the same passion for football as N/S/D, noor do they speak the same language or border any of the Scandinavian countires(except faaar north in Sweden). To me, they have more in common with Russia and the Baltic countries.
> 
> BUT, they were indeed included in the stupid 4 countries aplication for Euro 2012(?).


What kind of education do you have in Norway? Norway has a 736 kilometre long border to Finland and you being from Norway, should have a basic knowledge about geography before you spread your silly opinions among other people. I think I was five when I learned which counties had a border to the Netherlands.


----------



## smokiboy

My vote for 2020 (since a western European country/region will probably get 2016) is Serbia - Croatia, and possibly Bosnia if the tournament is enlarged
It would help in the healing process of this region.

Host cities would be:

Serbia:
Beograd (potentially two groups) 55,000 & 40,000 but both stadia need serious reconstruction, or completely new stadia would be built
Novi Sad – 22,000 needs expansion
Niš – 20,000 needs serious reconstruction
Kragujevac – 15,000 recently reconstructed but would need expansion

Croatia:
Zagreb – 60,000 after current reconstruction
Split – 35,000
Rijeka – 20,000 needs expansion
Osijek – 20,000 needs expansion

Bosnia:
Sarajevo – 35,000 needs expansion
Banja Luka – 15,000 needs expansion

All of the cities are serviced by motorways (planned or under construction) and nearby airports. Serious investments in infrastructure, hotel and other services are needed, especially in Serbia. But a joint bid would probably have at least sentimental support from UEFA and others. If the two football associations ever agree to bid together, the BIG question would be who would get the final, Beograd or Zagreb??? (some of the figures for stadia may be incorrect)


----------



## vernon

UrbanLife said:


> Why should they be included? They are not a part of Scandinavia, and neither do they share the same passion for football as N/S/D, noor do they speak the same language or border any of the Scandinavian countires(except faaar north in Sweden). To me, they have more in common with Russia and the Baltic countries.
> 
> BUT, they were indeed included in the stupid 4 countries aplication for Euro 2012(?).


This is a Nordic bid, not a Scandinavian bid. 

If you payed attention to the qualifiers then you would have noticed that Finland came one win away from qualifiying for Euro 2008. In the end Finland finished with more points than Norway and Denmark although they were all in different groups.


----------



## Hansadyret

The support for a bid is growing i Norway and football is the biggest and most popular sport in the country.
I'm sure we will put together a good bid with Sweden. 
Much is still in discussion but if we do this we should do it well.

Cities and stadiums in Noway will probably be:

Oslo New national stadium cap. 50-52.000
Bergen expanded or new stadium 32 -40.000
Trondheim expanded 32-40.000
Stavanger expanded 30-32.000

The stadiums in Trondheim, Bergen, Stavanger are all built recently and the clubs(Rosenborg, Brann, Viking) are allready averaging some of the highest in the nordic countries. They will have to expand anyway.

In Sweden it will probably be:

Stockholm New stadium 50.000
Gøteborg expanded 50-60.000
Malmø expanded 30-35.000
One more city to be decided or extra stadium in Stockholm.

Many details is of course yet to be decided but this is close to how it will be.
This will give a pretty good avarage capacity. Not to big nor to small and no empty seats.


----------



## lpioe

smokiboy said:


> My vote for 2020 (since a western European country/region will probably get 2016) is Serbia - Croatia, and possibly Bosnia if the tournament is enlarged
> It would help in the healing process of this region.
> 
> Host cities would be:
> 
> Serbia:
> Beograd (potentially two groups) 55,000 & 40,000 but both stadia need serious reconstruction, or completely new stadia would be built
> Novi Sad – 22,000 needs expansion
> Niš – 20,000 needs serious reconstruction
> Kragujevac – 15,000 recently reconstructed but would need expansion
> 
> Croatia:
> Zagreb – 60,000 after current reconstruction
> Split – 35,000
> Rijeka – 20,000 needs expansion
> Osijek – 20,000 needs expansion
> 
> Bosnia:
> Sarajevo – 35,000 needs expansion
> Banja Luka – 15,000 needs expansion
> 
> All of the cities are serviced by motorways (planned or under construction) and nearby airports. Serious investments in infrastructure, hotel and other services are needed, especially in Serbia. But a joint bid would probably have at least sentimental support from UEFA and others. If the two football associations ever agree to bid together, the BIG question would be who would get the final, Beograd or Zagreb??? (some of the figures for stadia may be incorrect)


Sounds interesting. Do you think the clubs could use these big stadiums after the EC? 
Attendances of balkan leagues are currently very low. Do you think it is more because the leagues are not attractive enough or because of old stadiums?


----------



## renco

lpioe said:


> Sounds interesting. Do you think the clubs could use these big stadiums after the EC?
> Attendances of balkan leagues are currently very low. Do you think it is more because the leagues are not attractive enough or because of old stadiums?


It's both but primarely bad stadiums.hno:


----------



## smokiboy

I think that low attendance levels in the Balkan leagues are due to several factors. The first being poor caliber of football being played, too many small teams/cities in the first division, meaning they are unable to properly finance the team (public or private owners) plus the stadiums which are mostly in very bad shape. Another important factor is the predominance of organized fan groups. Many of these groups yield too much power and border on the criminal. They have scared off many ‘casual’ fans, due to constant rioting, not to mention the loss of the ‘family fans’ (Papa and the kids, sometimes even Mama). 

The Balkan countries (except maybe Greece, Turkey, & Romania) are too small to sustain leagues that can compete with the other European leagues. The ironic part is that there are very talented players that come from the Balkans. So a combined Euro 2020 bid from Srb-Cro-Bos could also lead to a combined league.


----------



## theespecialone

MoreOrLess said:


> The problem there is I'd say that the English clubs really don't need Scottish, Welsh or Irish teams, at best I think you'd see Rangers and Celtic cross over. For that kind of merger to happen you need a siuation in which both sides have something to gain.


some of the lower premiership clubs may feel threatened by both


----------



## theespecialone

smokiboy said:


> My vote for 2020 (since a western European country/region will probably get 2016) is Serbia - Croatia, and possibly Bosnia if the tournament is enlarged
> It would help in the healing process of this region.
> 
> Host cities would be:
> 
> Serbia:
> Beograd (potentially two groups) 55,000 & 40,000 but both stadia need serious reconstruction, or completely new stadia would be built
> Novi Sad – 22,000 needs expansion
> Niš – 20,000 needs serious reconstruction
> Kragujevac – 15,000 recently reconstructed but would need expansion
> 
> Croatia:
> Zagreb – 60,000 after current reconstruction
> Split – 35,000
> Rijeka – 20,000 needs expansion
> Osijek – 20,000 needs expansion
> 
> Bosnia:
> Sarajevo – 35,000 needs expansion
> Banja Luka – 15,000 needs expansion
> 
> All of the cities are serviced by motorways (planned or under construction) and nearby airports. Serious investments in infrastructure, hotel and other services are needed, especially in Serbia. But a joint bid would probably have at least sentimental support from UEFA and others. If the two football associations ever agree to bid together, the BIG question would be who would get the final, Beograd or Zagreb??? (some of the figures for stadia may be incorrect)



perhaps but there's too much politics and hatred for such a bid

uefa would never allow 3 hosts, 2 is enough


----------



## smokiboy

Maybe by 2020 three hosts will be allowed. Especially in the spirit of peace & harmony in the region. Plus a rejuvenated market in the Balkans ...


----------



## cphdude

UrbanLife said:


> Some facts regarding the Norwegian bit of the application.
> 
> Major cities:
> Oslo 839,423
> Bergen 220,418
> Stavanger 181,280
> Trondheim 152,845
> 
> Major present and major stadiums:
> Ullevaal stadion: 25.572, starting the rebuild for 31.500 in 2009.
> Brann stadion: 17.000, still under construction for a 22.000 capacity.
> Lerkendal stadion: 21.800, will expand in the next years. Propably to 25.000 or 30.000, but will expand up to 40.000 if Trondheim is choosed as one of the the Euro 2016 cities. Link: http://www.rbkweb.no/vis/5923
> Viking stadion: 16.800. New in 2004, but is allready to small. It's possible to expand to 30.00 adding a second tier. http://www.fotballbaner.no/index.php?subaction=showfull&id=1193504206&archive=&start_from=&ucat=&
> New national arena: The Norwegian Football Association wants to build a new 50.000 capacity stadion somewere in Oslo.
> Vålerenga: The club will start building their new stadium in a few years. The capacity will propably be 22.000, but the plans had capacity up to 32.000
> 
> My guess is this: Oslo 50.000, Trondheim 40.000, Bergen 30.000 and Stavanger 30.000, although it would be much easier using 2 Oslo stadiums.
> 
> Some Swedish facts:
> 
> Major cities:
> Stockholm 1,252,020
> Göteborg 510,491
> Malmö 258,020
> Uppsala	128,409
> 
> Major stadiums:
> New national arena: 50.000
> Nya Ullevi: 43.000
> Råsunda: 37.000
> Malmø: 24.000. Must be expanded to 30.000
> 
> I don't know weither there will be a fouth city, or if Stockholm will host two venues, but the Swedes will propably tell.


Could work I guess. But I still dont really think it will happen...


----------



## oleevif

*Yeah yeah*



Reptilikus said:


> Does anyone know if the has been any talk about making a Nordic application for the euro?
> Im quite sure that UEFA has a minimum of 30.000 cap on the stadium, so some expansions are needed.
> 
> Denmark could joint with:
> Parken, Copenhagen, cap. 42500 (semifinal)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brøndby Stadium; cap. 29.000 (only 23.400 seats), expansion needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NRGi Park (former Århus Stadium), cap. 21000 expansion needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden could joint with:
> New Stockholm stadium, cap 50.000. (Final)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nya Ullevi, 43.200 (semifinal)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Malmø stadium, 24.000, expansion needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norway could joint with:
> Ullevaal Stadion, cap. 25 572, espansion needed (bronze match)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lerkendal Stadion, cap. 21 166, expansion needed






But in Norway it will be a stadium with 50.000 seats in Oslo. That will be the new national-arena for Norway and Ullevaal stadium will get 31.000 seats, Lerkendal stadion in Trondheim: 30-40.000 seats, in Bergen: 35.000 and Stavanger: 30.000 seats, and thats better then Denmark.


----------



## oleevif

I live in Norway and they have begin to work with this:

Oslo, Gruroddalen: 50.000 seats
Oslo, Valle-Hovin: 35.000 seats
Trondheim: 40.000 seats
Bergen: 35.000 seats
Stavanger: 30.000 seats*

*- Just if the turnament will be bigger.

I don`t know what happen in Sweden


----------



## oleevif

*no*



Reptilikus said:


> Does anyone know if the has been any talk about making a Nordic application for the euro?
> Im quite sure that UEFA has a minimum of 30.000 cap on the stadium, so some expansions are needed.
> 
> Denmark could joint with:
> Parken, Copenhagen, cap. 42500 (semifinal)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brøndby Stadium; cap. 29.000 (only 23.400 seats), expansion needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NRGi Park (former Århus Stadium), cap. 21000 expansion needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden could joint with:
> New Stockholm stadium, cap 50.000. (Final)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nya Ullevi, 43.200 (semifinal)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Malmø stadium, 24.000, expansion needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norway could joint with:
> Ullevaal Stadion, cap. 25 572, espansion needed (bronze match)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lerkendal Stadion, cap. 21 166, expansion needed





Rausa said:


> Sweden and Norway are "planning" a joint bid. But i'd rather see Sweden and Denmark hosting because the distance would be smaller and overall capacity would be higher..


Stadiums in Norway: 
Oslo: 50.000
Oslo: 35.000
Bergen: 35.000
Trondheim: 40.000

and thats bigger then in Denmark, bigger than austria and switzerland also


----------



## oleevif

Carrerra said:


> Any renders or timeline for 4 new stadiums?



Vålerenga PARK in Oslo: year 2011
Ullevaal stadion in Oslo: year 2010-2011
Brann stadion in Bergen: year 2012
New Lerkendal stadion: year 2015


----------



## oleevif

*..*



cphdude said:


> ^^The problem is that FIFA or UEFA or whoever it is, does. When the nordic bid was announced we became the laugh of the town and it would have been horrible. I agree that maybe a joint bid with Denmark and Sweden would be great, but at the moments it is just not in the cards...And there are big problems with it. Why should people in one country pay for something that takes place in another country. Should the country that hosts the final pay more. Who gets to be the leader? Not to mention whos rules do we use...All a major headege...
> 
> So far every studdy ever made had focused on a joint hosting with sweden or a nordic bid. I would personaly like to see a serious studdy into the cost and benifits of a single country bid. What exactly would it cost, what would we get out of it, and how does it tie in with the other things already planed, if Denmark decided to try and present a bid. And what could the facileties be used for after the euro.
> 
> Some clubsstadiums would only need a small bust and must of the extra seeting could be temperary. Though I imagen both Odense, Århus and Aalborg would probably be happy staying with an extended stadium of 31.000, Both for football and for other things. And I know brøndby would have no problem keeping their stadium at 40.000. For the really big games against FCK or eurocup games they could fill that...
> 
> The real dipper would be the cost of infrastructure, but as always there are many project that are just waiting to be build and we could use this as a chance to do some of that. At the moment Copenhagen is about to build more Metro, the bussiest highways is being expanded and the tracks and signals of the entire train system is about to be renovated over the next 5-10 years. So there is already a lot of projects being planed...


Did you know that Parken stadion will have a kapacity on 38.000 in 2009?? they are going to build it down..

just watch

http://www.fussballtempel.net/uefa/DAN.html


----------



## lpioe

oleevif said:


> I live in Norway and they have begin to work with this:
> 
> Oslo, Gruroddalen: 50.000 seats
> Oslo, Valle-Hovin: 35.000 seats
> Trondheim: 40.000 seats
> Bergen: 35.000 seats
> Stavanger: 30.000 seats*
> 
> *- Just if the turnament will be bigger.
> 
> I don`t know what happen in Sweden


Would any of these stadiums have temporary stands (Stavanger included because the tournament will most likely have 24 teams)?


----------



## cphdude

oleevif said:


> Did you know that Parken stadion will have a kapacity on 38.000 in 2009?? they are going to build it down..
> 
> just watch
> 
> http://www.fussballtempel.net/uefa/DAN.html


As an avid fan and member of their fanclub, I do know that. I dont really know what your point is though?


----------



## Kuvvaci

www.sercan.de said:


> IMO EURO 2016 will go to Spain.
> But EURO 2020 Turkey sound good


ıt is obvious that Turkey won't get 2016. But if Spain gets 2016, France can't get 2020 as well (if they consider to bid). I think Turkey's chance for 2020 is much more than another country.


----------



## Carrerra

For Euro 2016, it's about time to give host to such nations which have good football performance and football league, are eager for stadium development, but haven't had Euro or WC so far. To be more specific, Turkey or Russia


----------



## smokiboy

I would definitely like to see Euro in Russia and Turkey in the future. But I would prefer to see it in the Western Balkans first.


----------



## Kuvvaci

after 2012, I think 2016 will go to an Western European country. this is just my guess of course. Actually UEFA has not such a criteria on geography. 

1996- England
2000- Nederlands&Belgium
2004-Portugal
2008-Austria&Switzerland

All of them geogrphically near countries.


----------



## ChryZ

If you seperate Europe into 6 regions (west, south, central, north, east, south-east), according to the following map http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/6a/Grossgliederung_Europas.png/578px-Grossgliederung_Europas.png, you will get the following distribution:

1960 - west
1964 - south
1968 - south
1972 - west
1976 - south-east
1980 - south
1984 - west
1988 - central
1992 - north
1996 - west
2000 - west
2004 - south
2008 - central

=> 4x west, 4x south, 2x central, 1x north, 1x south-east


----------



## MoreOrLess

With another european WC very possible in 2018 I'd guess backroom dealing will play an even larger part than normal.


----------



## Kuvvaci

@ChryZ, I think realy EURO torunements started in 1980. former tournements were primitive (four teams were meeting at a stadium). And I think Germany must be considered as West. Same goes for Portugal.


----------



## Delmat

smokiboy said:


> Dudu, why do you think the Croatian FA and fans would not support the idea of a joint Serbian/Croatian (maybe Bosnian) bid for 2016 or 2020? I realize there are still war wounds on all sides but this may help in the healing process - isn't that what we all want? Anyway, the only possible time that the Croatian and Serbian fans would be in contact would be if both countries made it to the final game, and what are the chances of that happening? Otherwise if Croatia ever hopes to have a chance to host a Euro, their only choice seems to be with Serbia. Slovenia and Bosnia are too small, and you already tried with Hungary and did not make it.


Hey Smokiboy, forget it. We'll never host Euro with Serbia. There are several factors as you may know but you constantly ignore them.

*1st) We were in war not that long ago*

*2nd) This happenings predicted what's going to hapen (bloody war)*

Hajduk's fans chased away Partisan players and burned Yugoslavian flag(3:50 min). It was obvious Yugoslavia will fall apart. We didn't want to be in same country with them (because of their agreaaive politics). 
You think that changed since then and that we want to host Euro with them?







Zvonimir Boban (Dinamo), later Milan's player kicked Militian 'cause he was beating inocent fans but not troublemakers of Red Star fans. He had been forced to leave the country 'cause he would be inprisoned if he didn't.





*

And these are just few videos of many...

So you see the war possibly started on the pitch. Why to bring back the bad old memories?

Another thing, the chairman of our Football Federation is conservative same as our government and that's another reason why it won't happen.

It's better for us to stay distanced. 


And once again, forget Croatian-Serbian bid :sleepy:*


----------



## g$X.n1

turkey is preparing for this competition.. I don't know which one but I am sure that one of them 2016/2020 will be in turkey


----------



## dudu24

Delmat said:


> Hey Smokiboy, forget it. We'll never host Euro with Serbia. There are several factors as you may know but you constantly ignore them.
> 
> *1st) We were in war not that long ago*
> 
> *2nd) This happenings predicted what's going to hapen (bloody war)*
> 
> Hajduk's fans chased away Partisan players and burned Yugoslavian flag(3:50 min). It was obvious Yugoslavia will fall apart. We didn't want to be in same country with them (because of their agreaaive politics).
> You think that changed since then and that we want to host Euro with them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zvonimir Boban (Dinamo), later Milan's player kicked Militian 'cause he was beating inocent fans but not troublemakers of Red Star fans. He had been forced to leave the country 'cause he would be inprisoned if he didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> And these are just few videos of many...
> 
> So you see the war possibly started on the pitch. Why to bring back the bad old memories?
> 
> Another thing, the chairman of our Football Federation is conservative same as our government and that's another reason why it won't happen.
> 
> It's better for us to stay distanced.
> 
> 
> And once again, forget Croatian-Serbian bid :sleepy:*


*
We just don't want to host anything or have anything with them. Simple as that.*


----------



## smokiboy

I thought money might be a motivating factor but I guess war wounds still run deep ... Maybe in time ... But I think there should be cultural/sports exchanges between Serbia and Croatia, now and in the future. This region must be healed of its extreme nationalism sooner or later ...


----------



## dudu24

smokiboy said:


> This region must be healed of its extreme nationalism sooner or later ...


 And best way to do so is by distancing from each others. Best relations Serbia and Croatia had were when we weren't together or connected it any way. Dakle znas.. cim dalje to bolje. Povijest nas uci tome..


----------



## smokiboy

^^ but they are neighbors, maybe through sport better relations can be had.


----------



## dudu24

smokiboy said:


> ^^ but they are neighbors, maybe through sport better relations can be had.


 You don't seem to be realizing that we don't want to have *absolutely nothing* with them except for normal neighbouring county relations. And the feeling is mutual.


----------



## smokiboy

Dudu we are getting off topic here but I will make one last point for whatever it is worth. From what I can tell you would prefer that Croatia never host a Euro rather than co-hosting with Serbia, is this correct? If so, then your hatred runs really deep.
I wonder what other forumers from Croatia & Serbia think about that.


----------



## Iain1974

New worlders often fail to grasp these types of feelings.


----------



## Delmat

I would rather not to host Euro than hosting it with them. 
Respect to their honest citizens, but no thanks.

And nobody here in Croatia even thought about hosting it with Serbia, so where did you find that idea??

I repeat, we go only with Hungary


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ okay guys... let's come back to our topic please...


----------



## Vermeer

Delmat said:


> I would rather not to host Euro than hosting it with them.
> Respect to their honest citizens, but no thanks.
> 
> And nobody here in Croatia even thought about hosting it with Serbia, so where did you find that idea??
> 
> I repeat, we go only with Hungary


Croatia is one of the smallest and poorest countries in Europe and it would be madness to give them a Euro. They have many other and more important areas to spend the money they might have. They don't need one stadium (except ov National Stadium) that take more than 10.000. As far as I know, none of their clubs have an average attandance close to 10.000.


----------



## Delmat

Vermeer said:


> Croatia is one of the smallest and poorest countries in Europe and it would be madness to give them a Euro. They have many other and more important areas to spend the money they might have. They don't need one stadium (except ov National Stadium) that take more than 10.000. As far as I know, none of their clubs have an average attandance close to 10.000.


it's a bullshit and you know it.
Croatia has better economy than some EU countries. I see you put labels without knowing situation. PLease inform yourself.
Tourists that come to Croatia (and there's around 30 000 tourists *every day* that pass or stay just in my town) say they thought the situation wasn't good as it is. And the number of foreign people moving to Croatia is rapidly groving.
If Croatia is poor as you say, you think Hungary would bid together with us?

For your information, Croatia already has 5 stadiums with capacity of or higher than 20 000. Specially Poljud stadium (40 000) and Maksimir stadium that will be reconstructed soon (up to 60 000).

Look at forecoming sport events in Croatia in next couple of years.
Yeah, we were strucked by war, but we rebuilted *all* of our destroyed infrastructure. 
From a country without highways in just 5-6 years we now have more kilometers of highways per capita than *95%* of EU countries and we are still building them. Please inform yourself!
Our GDP growth was ~7.5 % last year (even with oil crisis).

So, are we poor as you say? uke: What about other countries that are much weaker than us? What are they if we are poor?


----------



## cornelinho

likasz said:


> Why are you wondering which countries will host Euro 2016?
> I resemble that on 21th December 2012 will be end of the world.


...i rely hate people that bring this up... 

the same case as in 2000 or 06.06.2006.... we will live on until nobady knows wen...

btw this is oftopic so do someting elese...


----------



## likasz

In reality I think Euro2016 will be in Croatia and Hungary because it will be their third attempt.


----------



## KHS

^^I hope so


----------



## cornelinho

dudu24 said:


> And why do you people assume that we will even run for the bid? We have other priorities in sports which are more real for country of our size (World Cup in Handball next yeat, bid for Basketball world cup/euro...).


this guy sed someting...read the post before u make a new post...


----------



## Triceratops

cornelinho said:


> Romania-Lithuania


No way!!! It's Latvia and Lithuania who should host this Euro!


----------



## krzysiu_

^ lol.. get real man...


----------



## cornelinho

why not malta & ciprus ??? ^^^^


----------



## sale_kg

i have to write something about those comments about Serbia-Croatia 2016 bid...
Yes,there were talks between 2 football associations about this bid... They were private,and not public... I even saw the list of 12 stadiums who should have host the championship(i remember that on Croatian side there were Maksimir,Poljud,Kantrida,Varazdin,and i can't remeber other two. On Serbian side there were FC Red Star stadium,FC Partizan stadium,Karadjordje Novi Sad,Cair Nis,Smederevo stadium,and Kragujevac stadium)... But the main problem was financial... Expanding and rebuilding some stadiums was impossible to do... Serbians had to expand 4 stadiums(for Croatians i don't know),and it just couldn't be done...
Other than Croatians there was talk with Bulgaria,but that ended even faster...
This story was long ago...
I don't think that Serbia will host any competition in the near future...


----------



## cornelinho

wel... i feel that 2016 would be a single bider host, turkey to be favorite... but from what i heard, 2016 and 2020 will be decided togheder... so 2016 wil be for a contrie that has time to evolve what is needed...and 2020 for the contries that needs more time... but i heard that sweden/norway , turkey,france,scotland/wales,czeh/slovakia,romania/bulgaria and maybe greece ,serbia/croatia, and armenia/azerbaijan/georgia, al ar biding... a heck of a competition...


----------



## Demetrius

It is going to be a single large, WE country for 2016 most probably.
I 'd put my choice between the likes of France (last WC 1998, last Euro 1984)
or Italy if they want to re-bid. 
Greece would prefer an own (not shared) hosting of the tournament ala Portugal, however this wont happen within the next decade or so.


----------



## berkshire royal

Scotland are interested in hosting 2016 but would in all honesty only be able to host as long as the tournament is kept at 16 teams rather than 24. 
I really hope that they keep it as a 16 team tournament as it would lower the competition and make it less competitive as well as adding to fixture congestion. 

It would also prevent smaller nations from hosting the championships which would be a shame as for me this is a tournament which has helped improve the sporting infrastructure in Portugal, Switzerland, Austria and will do the same for Poland and Ukraine. And in all honesty if those tournaments had 24 teams then none of those nations would have been able to host the tournament and the upgrades done would probably not have happened. By increasing the amount of teams and also apparently the minimum capacity to 40,000 UEFA is going to keep this tournament away from smaller nations which need a catalyst like a major championships like this to do the necessary stadium and infrastructure work. At the end of the day does France or Italy need a major championship to improve their stadium I think it will help but at the end of the day their clubs and government have enough money to fund new stadiums without Euro 2016 being held in their countries.


----------



## Kuvvaci

Demetrius said:


> It is going to be a single large, WE country for 2016 most probably.
> I 'd put my choice between the likes of France (last WC 1998, last Euro 1984)
> or Italy if they want to re-bid.
> Greece would prefer an own (not shared) hosting of the tournament ala Portugal, however this wont happen within the next decade or so.


Italy won't bind, Spain is the subject. Euro 2016 can be in France (UEFA president Platini's country)

EURO 2020 can be in Turkey (UEFA vice president Erzik's country)


----------



## igors

IMO might be good if diversify EUROs by regions like:

2016 - Former Yugoslavia countries - S
2020 - France - W
2024 - Russia - E
2028 - Turkey - S
2032 - Dublin, Belfast, Cardiff & Scotland - W
2036 - Romania & Bulgaria - E
2040 - Scandinavians - N
2044 - Italy - S
2048 - Spain - W
...


----------



## www.sercan.de

Kuvvaci said:


> Italy won't bind, Spain is the subject. Euro 2016 can be in France (UEFA president Platini's country)
> 
> EURO 2020 can be in Turkey (UEFA vice president Erzik's country)


According to stadionwelt spain will bid for the WC 2018

So euro 2016 will got to France IMO
As you said 2020 maybe Turkey


----------



## cornelinho

igors said:


> IMO might be good if diversify EUROs by regions like:
> 
> 2016 - Former Yugoslavia countries - S
> 2020 - France - W
> 2024 - Russia - E
> 2028 - Turkey - S
> 2032 - Dublin, Belfast, Cardiff & Scotland - W
> 2036 - Romania & Bulgaria - E
> 2040 - Scandinavians - N
> 2044 - Italy - S
> 2048 - Spain - W
> ...


normaly i would agree but ... i don't se italy or spain hosting an euro any more...or germany or france or england ... russia if i remeber has no bid... and normaly uefa dosent care abaut regions... but it is clearly that W will not get an euro until the turnament will gruw to 32 teams... wich is not hapening in the near future...like i said... italy,spain,germany,france,england won't get it...as for portugal,austria,switz,belgium,nethelands they alredy hosted ... so from my point ...W will not get a euro... and except spain....not even a wc...


----------



## www.sercan.de

Jus hear it in my radio.
EURO 2016 will be played with 24 teams.
So 10 stadiums?!


----------



## likasz

24 is too much! 



Look at this:

The nations that always will be on Euro since 2016:
1.Belgium
2.Bulgaria
3.Croatia
4.Czech Republic
5.Denmark
6.England
7.France
8.Germany
9.Serbia
10.Holland
11.Italy
12.Poland
13.Portugal
14.Sweden
15.Switzerland
16.Spain
17.Russia
 18.Ukraine
19.Turkey
20.Romania
21.Grecce

The nations that have some chances to play on Euro:
1.Austria
2.Israel
3.Ireland
4.N.Ireland
5.Lithuania
6.Slovakia 
7.Slovenia 
8.Finland 
9.Wales
10.Georgia
11.Iceland


----------



## dudu24

24 is too much. Euro is special because concentration of quality is so high. God damn UEFA.


----------



## likasz

business is business and money doesn't smell


----------



## Kuvvaci

www.sercan.de said:


> Jus hear it in my radio.
> EURO 2016 will be played with 24 teams.
> So 10 stadiums?!


what is that? World cup? UEFA website must confirm this info, otherwise accept it as rumor.


----------



## ruben.briosa

EURO2016 in Russia


----------



## masterpaul

Kuvvaci said:


> what is that? World cup? UEFA website must confirm this info, otherwise accept it as rumor.



Its true, and it doesnt seem that the 1 stadium per city rule will change.

So there goes the dream for orgenizing euro for some countries.


------------------------------------

Nobody can predict were the next euro will be. fifa/uefa is unpredictable. many good examples.


----------



## Kuvvaci

actually there is not 1 stadium per city rule. One city can have two stadiums (for example Lizboa of Portugal had two in 2004). I guess instead of 8 (or 7) cities 10 (or 9) cities will be necessary and then 10 stadiums.


----------



## 67868

24 is too many teams


----------



## Delmat

They will increase number of teams to 24 so England can qualify 

but seriously, if team like England doesn't play in competition, UEFA looses big money...


----------



## www.sercan.de

EURO 96 was played with 16 teams the first time.
Everbody said "8 was better." Quality etc

ANd they were right. Turkey qualified for the first time. 0 points - 0 goals

But as you can see by time the smaller teams will be better


----------



## RobH

Delmat said:


> They will increase number of teams to 24 so England can qualify


That joke might have been funnier a month ago 

4-1 :cheers:


----------



## krzysiu_

Nope, it's still funny tho! :x


----------



## Demetrius

Delmat said:


> They will increase number of teams to 24 so England can qualify
> 
> but seriously, if team like England doesn't play in competition, UEFA looses big money...


Yup, it's all about Engl....ehhhh, I mean money!
Uefa wants to make sure all big teams (income -generators with big markets) will always take part in the tournament.
I don't know, I'm kinda disappointed, I thought Platini would be more of a players' kinda chairman, but now he seems to be moving towards the €€€€€ direction.....


----------



## ingstad

24 TEAMS?
I wanna see San Marino at EURO 2016 :cheers:

So ... the only way to improve the competition is this: 8 groups of 3 teams each. 
Only the group's winner qualifies for quarter-final round.


----------



## Herzeleid

what about Israel 2016??


----------



## likasz

We will have 7 groups in qualification stage.The first three teams and *'the best' 1-2teams from fourth places will be on Euro2008*


----------



## berkshire royal

This is how the new system will work with 24 teams.



> The UEFA Executive Committee today approved the expansion of the final tournament of the UEFA European Championship from 16 to 24 teams, as from the 2016 edition.
> 
> Expanded format
> The format of the final tournament will consist of six groups of four teams, followed by a round of 16, quarter-finals, semi-finals and the final. The top two from each group would qualify in addition to the four best third-ranked sides. This format would generate a total of 51 games, compared with the 31 now, played over a period of 29 to 31 days depending on the match schedule. This historic decision gives middle-ranked countries a much greater chance to qualify for the final tournament. The traditional qualifying format, with groups of six and five teams, will remain in place


I think this is a shocking decision for UEFA the competition was better at 16 teams now the competition will be much to long and the qualification process will be pointless. Also now only a few select nations can host the championships, these championships have been used to great use recently to improve infrastructure in nations that didn’t have great stadium and training infrastructure before and that are too small to host a World Cup. 

And to add to this shocking decision UEFA are changing the name of the UEFA Cup to the Europa League hno: I am very disappointed with UEFA they are making some annoying and money orientated decisions. Why can't they do something constructive and useful that will actually help football in Europe and build upon the great tradition the sport has in this continent.


----------



## Delmat

I think Platini wants to make his mark in history :lol:

I think Croatia-Hungary bid is definitively destroyed with this system of 24 teams


----------



## ingstad

I'm agree with the 24 teams system, but I think that with 8 groups of 3 teams, also a small nation could have hosted the championship: one city (one stadium) for each group would be sufficient and tournment would have been more interesting.
Now it's seems like a pseudo - world cup.

Football belongs to money system, by now.hno:


----------



## cornelinho

its not juest abaut money... uefa whantend a big tournament which should intrest people from arownd the globe... a powerful tournament better then wc...and a 24 theam tournament is the max that they coud come up with... because the next stage is 32...and thats imposible... but it has the chance of going beack to 16 if the strategy fails...

all in all uefa whants 12 stadia...as in the 2012 bid, that nobady knew if it will expand... and we will se bids of 3-countris from now on... and maybe 3 stadia in a city... or more then one city with 2 stadia...


----------



## krzysiu_

In my opinion, 24 teams is teribble decision... Euro suppose to be the best, standing on the highest level tournament as it will be till 2012.  But hey, money doesn't smell


----------



## Kuvvaci

12 stadiums will be neccessary instead of current 8 stadiums. That means 4 more stadiums. There was a rule, only one city could have two stadiums. Is this rule still valid? And 2 stadiums could have athletic track. Will the stadiums with track increase?


----------



## www.sercan.de

12?
YOu need 12 stadiums for a 32 teams.
Why not just 10 stadiums?


----------



## dwbakke

www.sercan.de said:


> 12?
> YOu need 12 stadiums for a 32 teams.
> Why not just 10 stadiums?


Or even 9. USA 94 was a 24 team tournament held in 9 stadiums and that worked fine.


----------



## RobH

It's not just about stadiums but about hotels, infrastructure, security etc.


----------



## Shagohad

No way for EURO 2016 in Scotland... I'm for 100% sure the UEFA 2016 will organize Sweden and Norway. 2004 - West Europe (Portugal), 2008 - central Europe (Switerzland and Austria), 2012 - East Europe Poland cheers and Ukraine. I see Euro 2016 only in north Europe. But first: I Invite everyone to POLAND in 2012 !. I'am sure that will be the greatest Euro EVER :banana:

Greetings from POLAND for everyone registered in Skyscrapercity


----------



## Bobby3

RobH said:


> It's not just about stadiums but about hotels, infrastructure, security etc.


Yea, one city with three stadiums hosting matches would be hell on that city's infrastructure.


----------



## cornelinho

Shagohad said:


> No way for EURO 2016 in Scotland... I'm for 100% sure the UEFA 2016 will organize Sweden and Norway. 2004 - West Europe (Portugal), 2008 - central Europe (Switerzland and Austria), 2012 - East Europe Poland cheers and Ukraine. I see Euro 2016 only in north Europe. But first: I Invite everyone to POLAND in 2012 !. I'am sure that will be the greatest Euro EVER :banana:
> 
> Greetings from POLAND for everyone registered in Skyscrapercity



..... balcans never had euro... sweden had it in 92 ... so i think tukey or greece.


----------



## Quintana

cornelinho said:


> ..... balcans never had euro... sweden had it in 92 ... so i think tukey or greece.


Yugoslavia 1976 anyone?


----------



## Delmat

Quintana said:


> Yugoslavia 1976 anyone?


Where is that country? I can't find it on the map


----------



## masterpaul

athens i think will have enough hotels. Infastructure is constantly being developed, and the 4 stadium are pretty spread out. 

athens orgenized the olympics.


----------



## masterpaul

Shagohad said:


> No way for EURO 2016 in Scotland... I'm for 100% sure the UEFA 2016 will organize Sweden and Norway. 2004 - West Europe (Portugal), 2008 - central Europe (Switerzland and Austria), 2012 - East Europe Poland cheers and Ukraine. I see Euro 2016 only in north Europe. But first: I Invite everyone to POLAND in 2012 !. I'am sure that will be the greatest Euro EVER :banana:
> 
> Greetings from POLAND for everyone registered in Skyscrapercity


Poland is in the very center of europe.

Poland

"Current analysis, using a combination of latitude and longitude measurements from the "geographic extremes" of Europe, places the center in Western Poland. This is supported by calculations based on the Center of mass method, which uses a combination of population and area analysis, placing the Geographic Centre of Europe near the city of Toruń, about 250 km east of the border with Germany and 200 km west of the Polish capital Warsaw. "

http://www.indopedia.org/Geographic_centre_of_Europe.html


----------



## krzysiu_

I actually dont like turks (hehe) but I would like to see Euro 2016 in Turkey but Im not sure if Turkey is safe enough to host this event...Also Cro-Hun bid would be interesting tho...


----------



## RobH

Shagohad said:


> No way for EURO 2016 in Scotland... I'm for *100% sure* the UEFA 2016 will organize Sweden and Norway. 2004 - West Europe (Portugal), 2008 - central Europe (Switerzland and Austria), 2012 - East Europe Poland cheers and Ukraine. I see Euro 2016 only in north Europe.


I do think if France bids they'll be the bid to beat imho. It's foolish to say you're 100% certain it'll be in Sweden and Norway.


----------



## Messi

krzysiu_ said:


> I actually dont like turks (hehe) but I would like to see Euro 2016 in Turkey but Im not sure if Turkey is safe enough to host this event...Also Cro-Hun bid would be interesting tho...


Unlike Poland and Ukraine Turkey is among 10 tourist destinations worldwide with 25.000.000 million tourists per year. Beside this its football culture and level of national team and league is far better than Poland and Ukraine combined. Also its infrastruture such as completed and u/c stadia, airports, urban transportation are more developed.Turkey has even highspeed train lines which would facilitate transportation. 
Beside this Turkey already hosts/hosted events like Formula 1, Champions League Final, UEFA cup final, European Basketball championship, NATO summit etc.. and the most important it will host the Basketball WC in 2010. It has far more experiences in hosting international events than Poland and Ukraine combined. 


And Istanbul is the safest major city in Europe according to EU.


> Istanbul world’s safest city, says EU report
> Turkey’s largest cities also has one of the highest ratios of police to citizens, the report showed.
> 
> ISTANBUL - Istanbul is the safest major city in the world, according to an European Union study.
> 
> The EU Crime and Safety survey for 2006 showed that the crime rate in Istanbul was just 18 percent last year. This compared with 32 percent in London, 27 percent in Amsterdam, 26 percent in Belfast and Dublin, 24 percent in Copenhagen, 23 percent in New York and Stockholm, 20 percent in Brussels, and 19 percent in Rome.
> However, discussing the figures at a press conference on Tuesday, Istanbul provincial governor Muammer Guler acknowledged that crimes committed against individuals and property rose 11 percent in Istanbul last year to 2005.


----------



## Shagohad

^^ ok, i changed my mind. IN MY OPINION Euro 2016 will be in Norway and Sweden


----------



## krzysiu_

Argentinian Messi said:


> Unlike Poland and Ukraine Turkey is among 10 tourist destinations worldwide with 25.000.000 million tourists per year. Beside this its football culture and level of national team and league is far better than Poland and Ukraine combined. Also its infrastruture such as completed and u/c stadia, airports, urban transportation are more developed.Turkey has even highspeed train lines which would facilitate transportation.
> Beside this Turkey already hosts/hosted events like Formula 1, Champions League Final, UEFA cup final, European Basketball championship, NATO summit etc.. and the most important it will host the Basketball WC in 2010. It has far more experiences in hosting international events than Poland and Ukraine combined.


LOLed...So what are you trying to tell me is that Poland (or Ukraine) do not have stadiums, airports etc complited or u/c or do not host big events, right? Well, maybe you should check polish forum instead of writing such b...t. And..."NATO summit"....I rofled again...


----------



## masterpaul

Argentinna Messi, that was the funniest thing i ever read.

Especially the "Nato summit" part. level of national team better then Ukraine and Poland together... i dont think so.


----------



## krzysiu_

Also I'm not sure about stadiums, as far as I know Poland have 5 stadiums u/c or construction will start in the next couple of weeks + like 10 or more 20.000 and less stadiums u/c. New airports/terminals are u/c, and more to come in 2009, also alot of kms of autobahns/motorways u/c and moooooooore will be complited till 2012 (121 bilions złotych ~32 bilions euros in national road program). But ofc you have way 'more experiences in hosting international events', that's for sure.


----------



## Messi

krzysiu_ said:


> LOLed...So what are you trying to tell me is that Poland (or Ukraine) do not have stadiums, airports etc complited or u/c or do not host big events, right? Well, maybe you should check polish forum instead of writing such b...t. And..."NATO summit"....I rofled again...


I couldn't laugh when I read your post because it was such nonsense!


----------



## Messi

masterpaul said:


> Argentinna Messi, that was the funniest thing i ever read.
> 
> Especially the "Nato summit" part. level of national team better then Ukraine and Poland together... i dont think so.


I am sure it was the funniest thing ever! And let's see where NATO summits took place since 1990. You think the statement of this Polish guy is quite normal but my post is funny.

Londom
Rome
Brussels
Paris
Madrid 
Washington
Brussels
Rome
Prague
Istanbul
Belgium


----------



## krzysiu_

Argentinian Messi said:


> I couldn't laugh when I read your post because it was such nonsense!


I'll try better next time but thanks to your previous post and now your last post people have a chance to laugh a little bit (again)...Please tell us more...about E2016 and...Nato summits...


----------



## www.sercan.de

I still think that France will get it.
20 years after England. So after 20 years again a "big (football) nation".

And after 2012 its west Europe.


----------



## krzysiu_

What about WC '98? And after 2012 it's west Europe agaaaaain. And I would like to see Euro 2016 in Turkey or Cro/Rom...but i doubt that one of these counties can win(host) E2016...


----------



## RobH

I responded to your point about it being all about lobbying by saying France has a lot of experience of that; which is true - Rugby World Cups, World Cups, International Athletics, Olympics (Summer and Winter) etc. etc. Tell me what's incorrect about that statement?

I didn't say their experience at lobbying was a reason France _should_ get it. You continually misunderstand my posts - I'm completely neutral as far as 2016 is concerned. I don't want France to win and I don't want any other country to win either.

By any measure, Poland/Ukraine has been a bumpy-ride for UEFA. There have been rumblings regarding the tournament being moved elsewhere more than once and concerns about the readiness of stadiums and infrastructure, particularly in Ukraine have surfaced. The Polish Government, whose intentions regarding the suspension of their counry's FA were good, created further difficulties for UEFA and FIFA leading to the tournament being threatened. I hope there won't be any more problems, I really do, but from UEFA's point of view a very safe host for 2016 may be preferable.


----------



## krzysiu_

Yes but like I said earlier, is it fair to other countries which didn't have a chance to host *any* big event? It shouldn't be like "*WE WANT IT*" and "*F..K EVERYBODY ELSE*". Ofc lobby, expiriance etc are very important, but I think now it's more like UEFA wants to give those countries a "kick" and give them a chance for a giant infrastructure improve...


----------



## Shagohad

When UEFA gave Poland&Ukraine EURO 2012, let us modern our stadiums, our infratructure, everything... For that same chance are still waiting a lot of countries. They got a new hope, because if Poland and Ukraine could get that chance, why They can't ??


----------



## RobH

krzysiu_ said:


> Yes but like I said earlier, is it fair to other countries which didn't have a chance to host *any* big event? It shouldn't be like "*WE WANT IT*" and "*F..K EVERYBODY ELSE*". Ofc lobby, expiriance etc are very important, but I think now it's more like UEFA wants to give those countries a "kick" and give them a chance for a giant infrastructure improve...


If that's what UEFA want to do that's fair enough and that would be a brave move which I'd applaud in some ways (although it's questionable whether letting small countries build large stadiums that would never be filled again is indeed "fair").

But, as I said, I personally doubt that will be the way UEFA will be thinking this time around becuase of the recession and the bumpy-ride given to them by the next hosts.

I'd make an educated guess that, whether it's fair or not, UEFA will want to play it safe for 2016. And that would put countries like France in a strong position.


----------



## krzysiu_

Well, I'm just wondering why Euro 2004 or 08 wasn't in France then? And Euro 2012 won't be in France aswell. Ofc small countries in which football isn't that popular sport like in France, UK, Polnad etc won't build large stadiums cause it's nonsens. But somehow Switzerland manage to do it. You think Portugal was a safe pick, or Greece was a safe pick? Hell NO! But look at these countries now, after those events (Euro 2004, Greece 2004 (Olympic Games).


----------



## michał_

RobH said:


> By any measure, Poland/Ukraine has been a bumpy-ride for UEFA. There have been rumblings regarding the tournament being moved elsewhere more than once and concerns about the readiness of stadiums and infrastructure, particularly in Ukraine have surfaced. The Polish Government, whose intentions regarding the suspension of their counry's FA were good, created further difficulties for UEFA and FIFA leading to the tournament being threatened. I hope there won't be any more problems, I really do, but from UEFA's point of view a very safe host for 2016 may be preferable.


That's pure exaggeration. I'm not claiming Poland and Ukraine are going through smoothly - we're definately not, but for your information both Portugal and Switzerland were also threatened to be taken the tournament away from. So if that didn't discourage UEFA, I think they knew what to expect - we're no Switzerland and were no Portugal. I don't see anything that was difficult to expect here. Moreover, it was a lot harder for me to expect that so much will change in our countries in such a short period of time and we're still years before the tournament itself. It's a real milestone, not like in Switzerland, definately.
But on the rest I agree with you.



Shagohad said:


> When UEFA gave Poland&Ukraine EURO 2012, let us modern our stadiums, our infratructure, everything... For that same chance are still waiting a lot of countries. They got a new hope, because if Poland and Ukraine could get that chance, why They can't ??


If you asked me - they cannot, exactly because of us. The fact that Pol&Ukr has been given such a big tournament means that this time it will go to one of the big players most probably. I agree with Sercan and some others - France is a huge favorite for 2016 and Turkey may be the next to go, for 2020. 

Honestly of course I would never give it to France, Turkey on top of my list, would really enjoy a Bulgaria&Romania or Nordic bid.
As for others: 

*Scotland with anyone else* - I don't see it happening. They're in a pretty unfair position, cause England wouldn't need them at all and the remaining possibilities (Irelands and Wales, or actually Northern Ireland) are way too poor to be good support for Scotland. Poor in the venue meaning of course. And Scotland itself has only Glasgow, Edinburgh and... that's it, the next biggest plan was for Abberdeen but it was just over 20 000, with small chances of having anything bigger. After all, they've been fighting for this cheaper version quite long from what I read. Plus they have to leave one Glasgow stadium empty unless UEFA makes an exception.

*Greece* - no chance for sufficient sport infrastructure in my eyes. Their disadvantage is... the Olympics. They've built new stadiums that are way too poor for Euro and by this they blocked higher quality investments in several cities. Plus, their match attendances are appalling. Only 5 teams are able to get 5000+ regularly. I mean hello - even Poland is way better.

Armenia, Azebraijan and Georgia sounds abstract. 
Russia is unpredictable...

But when is the time for official bids to be sent anyway? Anyone knows?


----------



## www.sercan.de

krzysiu_ said:


> Well, I'm just wondering why Euro 2004 or 08 wasn't in France then? And Euro 2012 won't be in France aswell. Ofc small countries in which football isn't that popular sport like in France, UK, Polnad etc won't build large stadiums cause it's nonsens. But somehow Switzerland manage to do it. You think Portugal was a safe pick, or Greece was a safe pick? Hell NO! But look at these countries now, after those events (Euro 2004, Greece 2004 (Olympic Games).


Did France bid for 2004, 2008 or 2012?


----------



## Kobo

If Scotland & Wales win the bid for Euro 2016, do people think it will go against England's World Cup bid for 2018? Also do you think Scotland will host Euro 2016 even if it wins the right to host the rugby world cup in 2015?


----------



## RobH

krzysiu_ said:


> Well, I'm just wondering why Euro 2004 or 08 wasn't in France then? And Euro 2012 won't be in France aswell. Ofc small countries in which football isn't that popular sport like in France, UK, Polnad etc won't build large stadiums cause it's nonsens. But somehow Switzerland manage to do it. You think Portugal was a safe pick, or Greece was a safe pick? Hell NO! But look at these countries now, after those events (Euro 2004, Greece 2004 (Olympic Games).


I'm sorry if you can't understand my quite basic point which I've tried to make over three or four posts now. This isn't about France; it's about UEFA's mindset.


----------



## RobH

Kobo said:


> If Scotland & Wales win the bid for Euro 2016, do people think it will go against England's World Cup bid for 2018?


Yes, I think it probably would so I'm torn over whether to support Scotland/Wales 2016, a bid as a Brit I'd normally support wholeheartedly.


----------



## flierfy

krzysiu_ said:


> Yes but like I said earlier, is it fair to other countries which didn't have a chance to host *any* big event? It shouldn't be like "*WE WANT IT*" and "*F..K EVERYBODY ELSE*". Ofc lobby, expiriance etc are very important, but I think now it's more like UEFA wants to give those countries a "kick" and give them a chance for a giant infrastructure improve...


These mid size and small countries have only themself to blame for their dented chances to host a Euro. They were the ones who pushed for an increase to 24 teams. The tournament is now to big for every country bar half a dozen of bis countries. And even co-hosting won't be enough for many countries.



Shagohad said:


> When UEFA gave Poland&Ukraine EURO 2012, let us modern our stadiums, our infratructure, everything... For that same chance are still waiting a lot of countries. They got a new hope, because if Poland and Ukraine could get that chance, why They can't ??


The UEFA doesn't award the right to improve infrastructure. Every nation is free to construct roads and railways, stadiums and hotels if they're in need of these things. Developing infrastructure just for a one-month-tournament is an idiocy anyway.
You will see the Euro in a different light when it is over and Poland and the Ukraine are left with a lot of big stadiums which remain empty in the aftermath but you still have to pay for it.


----------



## JYDA

flierfy said:


> You will see the Euro in a different light when it is over and Poland and the Ukraine are left with a lot of big stadiums which remain empty in the aftermath but you still have to pay for it.


It's true. Portugal is the poster boy for this. Thankfully Austria and Switzerland are downsizing some of theirs


----------



## masterpaul

> "Greece - no chance for sufficient sport infrastructure in my eyes. Their disadvantage is... the Olympics. They've built new stadiums that are way too poor for Euro and by this they blocked higher quality investments in several cities. Plus, their match attendances are appalling. Only 5 teams are able to get 5000+ regularly. I mean hello - even Poland is way better."


THe biggest problem in greece, is that there are different groups of teams in the league. The *rich and the powerful* and the *weak and the small*. The stadiums are sold out when 2 big clubs play, but when a big vs a small club play, nobody comes.

Another problem is that some stadiums in the league, are too small for the teams. and are sold out most of the time, cause they can only fit around 7,000 fans.

*SKODA XANTHI STADIUM*

koda xanthi has a small modern stadium of 7,361. Its pretty much sold out most of the time.
It has 3 stands built but no corners. the 2 stands at the sideline, have a roof. There planning to build the other end stand, and to fill the corners. There also gonna add a roof to the rest of the stadium.

The capacity would be only around 11000 -12000, when completed.

*ARIS STADIUM*

Aris has a stadium but there gonna be moving from an old 23.220 (that stadiums looks sold out most of the time) to a new 32 000 + in 2014 (and hopefully that stadium will have an option of expansion)

*AEK*

Aek decided to go build them self a 50 000 stadium in Oddy (athens), with an option on expansion.

*PANATHINAIKOS*

Panathinaikos new 46 000 stadium is being built (has an option of expansion to 54 000 +) 

*ASTERAS TRIPOLIS*

Asteras tripolis is building a new 15 000 seater. There current stadium holds 4.200.

*LARRISA STADIUM*

Larisa is building a new 20 000. There current stadium holds 13.108

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=bd2d2b0abe6444c36888f4c678545d89&prevstart=0

It could be expanded to 30 000 or more, by removing the end stand's roof and adding an extra tier or by filling in the corners.

*VOLOS STADIUM*

Volos'es athletic stadium is hosting the Mediterranean games, it will be expanded to 30,000 and most likely will have a roof covering all of the stadium.

*PAGRITO STADIUM (OFI)*

The pagrito athletic (OFI) stadium in crete, has a capacity of 26 000. could be temporerly expanded, hopefully by lowering the pitch and adding a few extra rows of seats. This way this stadium wouldn't have an athletic track.

*HRAKIS STADIUM*

I heard there planning something, but i dont know what.

*PAOK STADIUM: *

some rumors nothing worth mentioning.






*HOSTING CITIES AND VENUES:*

*Athens (+ Pireaus)* could easily have 4 big stadiums (aek, panathinaikos, oaka and karaiskaki) hosting euro matches. They have the infastructure for that. And the infrastructure is still being upgraded pretty fastly. Soon, they will be building another metro line. And more highways.


*Thesaloniki:* infastructure is being developed... i would choose Aris new stadium as a host venue and paok stadium (if they build a new one)

*Central greece:* Volos stadium and Larrisa stadium.

*Crete*: Pagrito stadium

All the hosting location (Except for athens) have the same weakness. They all have terrible airports.


----------



## krzysiu_

I'm not sure if you guys know what are you talking about...Maybe you don't know how big Poland is, and how popular football is in Poland...


flierfy said:


> The UEFA doesn't award the right to improve infrastructure. Every nation is free to construct roads and railways, stadiums and hotels if they're in need of these things. Developing infrastructure just for a one-month-tournament is an idiocy anyway.
> You will see the Euro in a different light when it is over and Poland and the Ukraine are left with a lot of big stadiums which remain empty in the aftermath but you still have to pay for it.


Sorry, but I have to disappoint you man. It's exactly inversely. You see, now it's like your gov. *have to* bulid all those roads, stadiums etc. Before we got E2012 it was like "oh no rush, all those roads or stadiums are gonna be build in the next 10 or 30 years", "it's not so important". I hope you all undersatnd what I mean...Now they have a knife on the throat. E2012 it that "kick" to your gov...


----------



## RobH

The Olympics are doing exactly the same thing in East London; giving a "kick" to the goverment; I'm not criticising that aspect per se as the regenerative potential of big events is massive. Venues aside, Athens gained a new airport and motorway from their Olympics sooner than would otherwise have been the case; and that's great. If the same sort of thing is happening in Poland/Ukraine and it ends up being well used after 2012, I think that's a good thing.

It's when it's looking increasingly unlikely that the infrastructure will be in place that sports' governing bodies start to worry. Having Evhen Chervonenko, the chairman of Ukraine's organizing committee, say they are really struggling to get infrastructure, particularly hotels, built on time won't please UEFA. It's this kind of thing which may make UEFA choose a safe host next time with very little building work to do.


----------



## michał_

masterpaul said:


> *HOSTING CITIES AND VENUES:*
> 
> *Athens (+ Pireaus)* could easily have 4 big stadiums (aek, panathinaikos, oaka and karaiskaki) hosting euro matches. They have the infastructure for that. And the infrastructure is still being upgraded pretty fastly. Soon, they will be building another metro line. And more highways


Athens cannot have 4 big stadiums - maximum of 2 stadiums per city is set by UEFA.

And what too small stadiums are you talking about?

Skoda Xanthi has 7,361, avarage attendance las season was 2,255

Aris Thessaloniki has 23220, avarage attendance was 7,700

Larissa has 13,108, avarage for last season: 5,117

So I don't see them needing a 30,000+ any time soon.



flierfy said:


> The UEFA doesn't award the right to improve infrastructure. Every nation is free to construct roads and railways, stadiums and hotels if they're in need of these things. Developing infrastructure just for a one-month-tournament is an idiocy anyway.
> You will see the Euro in a different light when it is over and Poland and the Ukraine are left with a lot of big stadiums which remain empty in the aftermath but you still have to pay for it.


Actually UEFA does award that. But having different intentions... For them it's expanding their market.

How narrow-minded does one have to be to think that all the infrastructure in Poland and Ukraine is for a one-month-tournament? And how should you know about stadiums being white elephants afterwards? Let me remind you that Wisla Krakow, Legia Warszawa, Lech Poznan, Szakhtar Donetsk and Dnipro D'ovsk (I don't know about others in Ukraine) have either planned stadium enlargements or have already started them before Poland and Ukraine even bidded for Euro. The attendance in Poland is rising significantly, in last 3 years starting in 2005: +5,6%, +21,5%, + 9,3% and it's growin this year as well despite 2 top teams (Lech and Wisla) having their capacity significantly decreased, ticket prices soaring and financial crunch starting.


----------



## masterpaul

/\

Well Athens would had 4 stadiums, if fifa gave exceptions to small countries, which have the biggest clubs in 1 city


----------



## krzysiu_

Also E2012 will be the most expensive Euro ever but UEFA will get much more money then they could get on E2008 or 04. Money does not smell, especially for UEFA I think...Switzerland is a very small country and I actually doubt that they have a football league, and football isn't popular there at all but somehow they manage to build the stadiums and organize E2008. Poland is like 3x? 4x? times bigger then Austria and Switzerland together...


----------



## flierfy

michał_;29057038 said:


> Actually UEFA does award that. But having different intentions... For them it's expanding their market.
> 
> How narrow-minded does one have to be to think that all the infrastructure in Poland and Ukraine is for a one-month-tournament? And how should you know about stadiums being white elephants afterwards? Let me remind you that Wisla Krakow, Legia Warszawa, Lech Poznan, Szakhtar Donetsk and Dnipro D'ovsk (I don't know about others in Ukraine) have either planned stadium enlargements or have already started them before Poland and Ukraine even bidded for Euro. The attendance in Poland is rising significantly, in last 3 years starting in 2005: +5,6%, +21,5%, + 9,3% and it's growin this year as well despite 2 top teams (Lech and Wisla) having their capacity significantly decreased, ticket prices soaring and financial crunch starting.


You contradict yourself. Once you say it needs the UEFA to get investment and improvements in infrastructure started. And later you claim it would be done regardless of the Euro.
You better sort out your argument before I can take it seriously again.


----------



## flierfy

krzysiu_ said:


> Also E2012 will be the most expensive Euro ever but UEFA will get much more money then they could get on E2008 or 04. Money does not smell, especially for UEFA I think...Switzerland is a very small country and I actually doubt that they have a football league, and football isn't popular there at all but somehow they manage to build the stadiums and organize E2008. *Poland is like 3x? 4x? times bigger then Austria and Switzerland together...*


Twice in terms of population and just half the size economically. The latter is more important to the question whether a country can afford the Euro.


----------



## Kobo

Selcuk said:


> I think opening match would be held in Ankara (new stadium is proposed) and final match in Istanbul...
> 
> 
> 3 options for the final match:
> 
> - Atatürk stadium --> enlargement of this stadium would increase the capacity up to ca. 100.000-110.000
> 
> - Sükrü Saracoglu (Fenerbahce) stadium --> enlargement of this stadium would increase the capacity up to ca. 60.000
> 
> - New national stadium --> build of a new national stadium in Istanbul with min. capacity of 75.000
> 
> I think the final match stadium must have a minimum capacity of 60.000!


I don't think they need a new national stadium, the Ataturk Stadium is not that old. 

Do you have any pictures of the Ankara stadium, what capacity would it be?


----------



## www.sercan.de

hknsngr said:


> http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/6941/stad22wq0.jpg
> *Champions League final night* (May 25, 2005)
> 
> Windbreaks where? :baeh3:


At the left site you can see the mast of the windbreakers. The panels between them have been damaged and not the masts 

Closer
http://www.arkitera.com.tr/UserFiles/Image/news/2006/09/07/topbas_canaydin23.jpg
http://www.medyakronik.com/site_media/uploads/2007/11/14/st_st_olimpiyat_stad.jpg
http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/4273/emutluolimpiyat3vw8.jpg

How they looked
http://arsiv.sabah.com.tr/2005/01/22/im//4B89391259446445B998A653b.jpg

In the stadium you can find those graffito 
http://www.tuter.co.uk/blog/uploaded_images/sdvl8-761433.jpg


Ankara and Izmir has not published its projects. 
Current Ankara major said that they plan o destroy the current old 19 Mayis Stadi and built a 50k football stadium.


----------



## hknsngr

May need windbreaks to stadium in winter. But windbreaks aren't important to stadium in summer.


----------



## www.sercan.de

They are, because the wind is stronger is Summer 

As i said you need a jacket and a scarf in May.


----------



## hknsngr

No problem. I have got a jacket and a scarf.


----------



## Kuvvaci

www.sercan.de said:


> 9 is ok.
> 
> 1. Istanbul (TT Arena u/c)
> 2. Istanbul (Sükrü Saracoglu built)
> *3. Ankara (New Stadium pro)*
> 4. Izmr (New Stadium)
> 5. Kayseri (Kadir Has u/c)
> 6. Konya (New Stadium pro)
> 7. Antalya (New Stadium u/c)
> 8. Bursa (New Stadium pro)
> 9. Adana/Gaziantep/Trabzon etc (New Stadium)


sercan, there is no project about Ankara's new stadium. It is not "pro", it is just "planned"... Or, promised by the TFF.

wind is not problem for Olympic stadium for summer in Istanbul. But stadium is not suitable for football and football tournement.


----------



## hknsngr

Kiev Olympic Stadium is also expected to host the final match of Euro 2012. :nuts:


----------



## Bobby3

Yea, but Turkey has big football stadiums. Ukraine has big Olympic stadiums. Most people would want the final at a rectangular venue for the atmosphere and sightlines.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Thats it. 
If we get 2016 or 2020 than it shouild be a very good organisation.
And the final must be in a football stadium.


Kuvvaci 
The wind is in summer stronger.


----------



## Selcuk

Is it possible to build the Atatürk Olympic Stadium into a football stadium?


----------



## www.sercan.de

why sould we?
will still stay empty


----------



## lpioe

I wonder how many times was the athletic track used so far in Atatürk?


----------



## www.sercan.de

2003-2008: 11 times 
http://www.ataturkolimpiyatstadi.net/tr/default.asp?inc=org


----------



## lpioe

www.sercan.de said:


> 2003-2008: 11 times
> http://www.ataturkolimpiyatstadi.net/tr/default.asp?inc=org


Not that bad, i thought it was something like 3.
Do you know what attendance these events usually get?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Lol. Actually it were more youth etc organisations. So maybe 1000-5000


----------



## IronMan89

France is now officialy candidate to host the 2016 Euro


----------



## Kobo

IronMan89 said:


> France is now officialy candidate to host the 2016 Euro


Yes I read that today, can't believe they were considering a joint bid with Italy!

Is this France bid going to look very similar to the W.C 98 bid?


----------



## Aka

I do believe it's going to be even better.


----------



## IronMan89

It can't be worse than in 1998!!That year they just built one Stadium=> Stade de France! others were only renovated! and not in a very good way!With this bid French Federation wants to fill his gap separating french stadiums from english or german ones...
New stadiums : Lyon => Sure
Lille=> Sure
Strasbourg=> Sure
Nice=> Sure
Marseille => Big big upgrading
Lens=> Maybe some renovation with 8000 more eats
Bordeaux=>???? Need a new stadium, no renovation possible
Nantes=> Upgrade possible, but new stadium wanted
Stade de France=> Slight renovation programmed


----------



## RobH

I'd like France to host. It'd provide a nice symmetry with the 90s if France wins 2016 and England wins the right to host the world cup two years later.


----------



## T3amgeist

Norway and Sweden ftw!


----------



## lukaszek89

Great stadiums from Turkey i'm voting for Balkan Euro... Bulgaria & Romania is my favourite...


----------



## Kuvvaci

sercan... I think Izmir will have a new stadium too. 


@ forumers that talk about Turkey in Euro.

Turkey is a UEFA member even before your birth, so it is not anything you can do. It is too late for you to talk about such things, while Turkish teams join the cups for years, won the cups. Host European Finals in every sport. So, talking about Turkey in Euro shows you like nationbalist. Nothing else.

BTW, Anatolia is a part of Euroasia already. It is a geographical truth!


----------



## Kuvvaci

lukaszek89 said:


> Great stadiums from Turkey i'm voting for Balkan Euro... Bulgaria & Romania is my favourite...


I don't think they are candidate.


----------



## Alle

Kuvvaci said:


> sercan... I think Izmir will have a new stadium too.
> 
> 
> @ forumers that talk about Turkey in Euro.
> 
> Turkey is a UEFA member even before your birth, so it is not anything you can do. It is too late for you to talk about such things, while Turkish teams join the cups for years, won the cups. Host European Finals in every sport. So, talking about Turkey in Euro shows you like nationbalist. Nothing else.
> 
> BTW, Anatolia is a part of Euroasia already. It is a geographical truth!


And what is wrong with being a nationalist, ie every nation should determine for itself. Its not merely an opinion of some, it is a declared human right for each population to decide over its own future and be sovereign. Which is basically what nationalism is. Something which one doesnt have to think about too much to realize the rationale behind and the difficulties that would arise without.

Yes Anatolia is part of Eurasia, so is China. But that is off topic of course. Personally Ive not stated anything against Turkeys part in UEFA, but rather added points on the prospect of Turkey in the EU. But certainly everyone has the rights to have and utter opinions on the former as well, which is relevant to the topic of this thread, whether Turkey has been a member of UEFA for 10, 50 or 100 years or none at all.


----------



## Messi

1) We do not talk about politics here or if Turkey can be regarded as European, it's about an organization

2) Letting a country with lands on European continent play in UEFA can't be that wrong so stop your brainless arguments. So what if Asians say Turkey is not fully asian so they shouldn't play in Asia either? What then? UK isn't even connected to Europe unlike Turkey so why do Cyprus and UK take part in UEFA? Beside this noone knows anything about Japanese, Malaysian or Chinese football in Turkey. Do you expect Turkish team and supporters to fly to Japan for a match?

I don't even known why I take you guys seriuosly, probably beacuse I am bored!


----------



## Alle

Messi said:


> 1) We do not talk about politics here or if Turkey can be regarded as European, it's about an organization
> 
> 2) Letting a country with lands on European continent play in UEFA can't be that wrong so stop your brainless arguments. So what if Asians say Turkey is not fully asian so they shouldn't play in Asia either? What then? UK isn't even connected to Europe unlike Turkey so why do Cyprus and UK take part in UEFA? Beside this noone knows anything about Japanese, Malaysian or Chinese football in Turkey. Do you expect Turkish team and supporters to fly to Japan for a match?
> 
> I don't even known why I take you guys seriuosly, probably beacuse I am bored!


Frankly this is not about what the Turkish football community thinks about playing with Asia, but rather what the majority of the European football community thinks about playing with Turkey. Just an obvious observation... Not many here even went against that though as there are obvious pros for European football competitions to include Turkish teams. But still, people have every right to argument against it, as it is anything but a certainty really.


----------



## czarny

Kuvvaci said:


> sercan... I think Izmir will have a new stadium too.
> 
> 
> @ forumers that talk about Turkey in Euro.
> 
> Turkey is a UEFA member even before your birth, so it is not anything you can do. It is too late for you to talk about such things, while Turkish teams join the cups for years, won the cups. Host European Finals in every sport. So, talking about Turkey in Euro shows you like nationbalist. Nothing else.
> 
> BTW, Anatolia is a part of Euroasia already. It is a geographical truth!


To be honiest with you mate Turkey could be a member of Uefa event a 200 years but never goin' to be a part of Europe whch grown up on Christianity tradition and that's a different between your country and the rest of Europe where every European citizen have possibility to find out similarity 

That's wrong way to forced a gate of Europe to be a part this continent from the rear is better to lokin' for a partnership 

You cannot avoid the coultural differences this is undeniable

Regards,and wishin' you all the best great stadiums project anyway lads:cheers:


----------



## www.sercan.de

I hope we will stop now!


----------



## Mr.Underground

^^ I think Istanbul have to build new massive transport if want to bid Euro 2016 or Euro 2020.

The stadiums seem to be very far from centrum in particular Turk Telekom Arena and Ataturk Olimpyiat and I think quite difficult to reach. Tell me if I am wrong.

Next days I will contact you and Kuvvaci because I want to plan a nice visit to Istambul (I will arrive 1st may) in particular regard the new Istanbul.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Actually TT Arena will have en excellent connection.

TEM Highyway (2x 4 lanes)
Büyükdere Avenue (2x 3 lane)
(E-5 highway 2x3 lanes)

Metro will have a cap of 35,000 pas / hour









IMO we won't use Olimpiyat


----------



## Mr.Underground

But Olimpiyat seems to be a more suitable stadium to an Euro edition than TT Arena for capience.

If I had to choose my preference is to Olimpyiat


----------



## Mr.Underground

Ok, is 4. Levent the closest metro station to TT Arena?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Nope 
There will be a new station at the new stadium. Will be opened this summer.
http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/4239/kroki.jpg


----------



## Mr.Underground

Ok, thanks. Interesting development in Istanbul, very interesting 

BTW: I advice everyone to visit Istanbul, one of most beautiful cities in the world .
Ankara is terrible but Istanbul is a jewel.


----------



## Mekky II

Kuvvaci said:


> Anatolia is a part of Euroasia already. It is a geographical truth!


Geographical truth is that it is called Eurasia... and no Anatolia is not part of it : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Anatolian_Fault_Zone

Many people already died because this separation, that is a catastrophic truth...


----------



## www.sercan.de

blue by 2023
green by 2011
etc
http://www.istanbulyeditepe.net/Istanbul_Haritalari/istanbul_metro_haritasi.jpg

Actually this map is a lil bit old. Some new lines have been added.

Mabye its the reason why they plan to built the new Ankara stadium at the current old stadium site. City centre etc


----------



## Mr.Underground

^^ Sticazzi (don't ask to translate) fantastic development!

Astaldi group, a society that I know very well, is working in Istanbul and will realize Halic Bridge and metro between Kadikoi to Kartal.

I have to ask to work in your city and not in Milan :lol:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Thanks to the new Golden Horn metro bridge the current Metro line will be connected with the big marmaray project.
Green = Metro
Blue = Marmaray
turquoise = Light Metro
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/648/mehmetkasimmemocan29070ku8.jpg

How it will look (Golden Horn  )
http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/5145/osmanaydinmetrohalickopyh7.jpg
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/1421/osmanaydinmetrohalickopxc3.jpg
http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/2020/osmanaydinmetrohalickopkx5.jpg
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/9066/mehmetkasimhalic1yv0.jpg


----------



## Kuvvaci

Sercan, you say project for Ankara. But there is not any project for Ankara yet. There is just a plan and nothing is clear. 

I think although we are building some stadiums, we need to do more. And I think, if there won't be any surprise, Euro 2016 will go to France or if applies to Italy. And I am sure Turkey will get 2020.



www.sercan.de said:


> 1. Istanbul
> Türk Telekom Arena (u/c - 2010)
> 52,647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=528206
> 
> 
> 2. Istanbul
> Sükrü Saracolu Stadi (built)
> 50,509 (will be expanded this year to 53,500)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Ankara
> New Stadium (pro)
> 50,000
> Will be build at current old stadium area.
> 
> 
> 4. Izmir
> IMO new 40-50k Stadium
> Current one
> Izmir Atatürk
> 54,960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fussballtempel.net/uefa/TUR/Ataturk_Izmir.html
> 
> 
> 5. Antalya
> New Stadium (u/c- 2010 or 2011)
> 30,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=662372
> 
> 
> 6. Kayseri
> Kadir Has Şehir Stadı (u/c- Will be opened next month)
> 32,864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=406936
> 
> 
> 7. Konya
> New Stadium (pro - 2012)
> Project will be published in some weeks
> 33,000
> Just a pre-design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Bursa
> New Stadium (pro)
> A new 35,000 is planned.
> 
> 
> 9. Eskisehir (33,500, pro) or maybe Adana, Trabzon (40,000, pro) etc


----------



## cem-kanki

*euro goes to türkiyeeeeeee yesssssssssssss*

:banana:go türkiyeeeeeeeeee haydi türkiyem :banana:


----------



## GunnerJacket

dacrio said:


> GO _home_ ITALY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :banana:


FYP :banana:

Familial ties dictate I root for Scandinavia, but would appreciate a Turkish win as well.


----------



## Kuvvaci

I wish it was an open poll.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Maybe another Great competition for the Stade de France: 
FIFA World cup 98 Final
UEFA Champions League Final 2000 & 2006
IRB Rugby World cup 2007 Final
IAAF World Championships in Athletics 2003
And....UEFA Euro 2016......
One of the best venue in the World !!!


----------



## Mr.Underground

I voted for Turkey and I'm italian but after Expo 2015 I want Euro 2016 in Turkey.


----------



## dacrio

Mr.Underground said:


> I voted for Turkey and I'm italian but after Expo 2015 I want Euro 2016 in Turkey.


you are mad!!!

we need new stadiums!!!!


----------



## Selcuk

dacrio said:


> you are mad!!!
> 
> we need new stadiums!!!!



OK, let´s change the organisations:

You give us EXPO 2015 and we give you EURO 2016  hehehe


----------



## Mr.Underground

Selcuk said:


> OK, let´s change the organisations:
> 
> You give us EXPO 2015 and we give you EURO 2016  hehehe


Absolutely NO. 

Is there any project of stadia of Gaziantep and Malatya?

How is going project of new stadium in Trabzon?


----------



## Mr.Underground

A last question what does mean "kernek selalesi"?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Gaziantep plans to built a new 30k stadium
TS is currently on ice
Malatya has got no project or any plans.


----------



## Mo Rush

I think UEFA will opt for a "safe" choice, especially after the mild concerns with the Poland/Ukraine hosting.


----------



## RobH

^^ Tend to agree. I voted France.


----------



## Selcuk

IMO Norway/Sweden will be out of this race, because after 2008 Austria/Switzerland and 2012 Poland/Ukraine another joint-bid is impossible. I think Norway and Sweden will have more chances to get the EURO if they bid together with Finland and maybe with Denmark.


----------



## HasseVonHammarby

Selcuk said:


> IMO Norway/Sweden will be out of this race, because after 2008 Austria/Switzerland and 2012 Poland/Ukraine another joint-bid is impossible. I think Norway and Sweden will have more chances to get the EURO if they bid together with Finland and maybe with Denmark.


First you say that Norway/Sweden don’t have a chance because they have a joint bid. Then you say that the chances would be better if they bid together with Finland and Denmark. Maybe I am slow, but I don’t understand your logic.


----------



## bigbossman

^^ eh?? and take up more auto places?? no chance


----------



## Selcuk

HasseVonHammarby said:


> First you say that Norway/Sweden don’t have a chance because they have a joint bid. Then you say that the chances would be better if they bid together with Finland and Denmark. Maybe I am slow, but I don’t understand your logic.


No I wanted to say that a joint-bid (Norway/Sweden) after running two another joint-bids is a little bit strange. After two joint-bids UEFA should pick these time a single-bid (France, Italy or Turkey)!


----------



## GunnerJacket

Question: Do we think autobids for the host nation(s) are still necessary for the Euros? For the WC I get it - Longer travel distance for many fans, larger investment required by the hosts and it's a much rare event for most countries. Euro's are far more compact and thus likely to attract volumes of tourists from the participating nations, and they're likely to fill up the smaller stadia. Plus it's very likely the host nation will qualify naturally anyway once the size of the tournament expands. (After all, it's not like Lichtenstein or Northern Ireland will be hosting!) 

Euro seems to be a more effective scale to achieve what that event and the WC are trying to do in helping smaller nations develop their infrastructure, and I think if a 34 nation joint bid is feasible (ie: Adding Denmark to the Sweden/Norway bid) then that should be allowed and then simply do away with automatic bids for the hosts. 

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## somataki

I am Greek and I support our neighbours bid  
Stadiums of Istanbul will be great places for football games!


----------



## michał_

Mo Rush said:


> I think UEFA will opt for a "safe" choice, especially after the mild concerns with the Poland/Ukraine hosting.


Now I'm offended :lol:

2016 Avrupa Futbol Şampiyonası'nın Türkiye! I'll drink to that. :cheers:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Guys, be coool.
I will not ban you if you do not vote for Turkey


----------



## Kuvvaci

thank you all forumers for their support. We have never been so popular before 


I really wonder why the supporters of Turkey support Turkish bid!


----------



## ensarsever

go turkeyyy !!!


----------



## lucas-ysf




----------



## Kobo

Would someone who has all the relivent information and pictures, please put up all the stadiums from the different 2016 bids in one post so we can compare. Thanks.


----------



## Mo Rush

lazy


----------



## www.sercan.de

added Turkey
can somebody make a list for the other bids?
will add them to the 1st post


----------



## parcdesprinces

*FRANCE candidate cities, twelve will be chosen.*


*1-Paris (St-Denis)
Stade de France
81,338 seats*


















*2-Marseille
Stade Vélodrome*
60,031 seats (refurbishment with a roof and extension)
*70,000 to 76,000 seats* (20??)


















*3-Lyon
OL Land
61,556 seats * (2014)


















*4-Lens
Stade Félix Bollaert*
41,223 seats (refurbishment and extension)
*50,200 seats* (2012/13)


















*5-Lille
"Grand Stade"
50,186 seats* (2012)
Retractable roof
Mobile half pitch (there is an indoor arena under the pitch) 


















*6-Saint-Etienne
Stade Geoffroy Guichard*
35,616 seats (refurbishment and extension or new stadium)
*50,000 seats* (20??)


















*7-Paris
Parc des Princes
48,712 seats* (refurbishment)


















*8-Nantes
Stade de la Beaujoire-Louis Fonteneau*
38,285 seats (refurbishment and extension)
*45,000 seats* (20??)


















*9-Strasbourg
Eurostadium
42,710 seats* (2014)


















*10-Nice
"Grand Stade"
41,000 seats* (2014/15)
Retractable roof

(no pics yet)

*11-Toulouse
Stadium Municipal
36,508 seats* (refurbishment and maybe extension)


















*12-Rennes
Stade de la Route de Lorient*
30,778 seats (Extension)
*35,000 seats* (20??)


















*13-Bordeaux
Stade Chaban-Delmas
34,462 seats* (refurbishment)


















*14-Nancy
Stade Marcel Picot*
20,087 seats (Extension)
*33,000 seats* (2013)


















*15-Montpellier
Stade de la Mosson
32,939 seats* (refurbishment)


















*16-Paris (Nanterre)
"Stade des Bouvets"
32,000 seats* (Rugby stadium-2013)
Retractable roof

(No pics yet)


----------



## Mr.Underground

Nice stadiums except Rennes and Nancy ones.


----------



## bigbossman

i thought bourdeaux are moving to a new stadium, not refurbishing??


----------



## parcdesprinces

In Bordeaux the Stadium has been classed as a historic monument so an extension or big changes are impossible.
The club would like a new stadium of 45,000 seats but the city is not really ready to pay it.
A new renovation is in progress (paid by the city) because the stadium begins to be very old so they need to renovate it frequently.

Anyway, there is other parameters like infrastructures, number of hotel rooms, SECURITY.... France is a very serious candidate with a very great experience in international sports competitions, very good infrastructures (Highways, High speed train lines, modern public transport in the cities), tourism..etc...


----------



## bigbossman

^^ why should the city pay for the stadium??


----------



## woozoo

^^ I think you'll find in most countries, the city or state government owns and pays for stadiums.

As an Australian who has lived in New Zealand and Poland, it is very foreign to me for clubs to own stadiums, as is the norm in England.

Here in Melbourne we have two oval grounds which are used by 10 Australian rules football teams, state and cricket teams, city and national football teams, Rugby union and league teams, as well as concerts and religious events.

Im sure a new stadium in Bordeaux would have various tennants as well.


----------



## bigbossman

^^ as far as i know just the football team, there is no major rugby team in bourdeaux (the team are in the second level), and rugby teams have their own grounds.

I have no problem with municipalities owning stadiums, that wasn't the issue. The issue is, if the city of bourdeaux doesn't want to build a stadium, bordeaux should find a way to finance and build it themselves, it's a no brainer.

It's sound business sense for a club to own their stadium, hence why in spain, England (and some german clubs too) it is the norm, and in Italy their is hopefully a move towards this. Municipal grounds run the risk of easily falling into disrepair, as in Europe sport isn't franchised based, meaning clubs can't hold a city to ransom for a better stadium as elsewhere... just look at the state of italian stadiums


----------



## parcdesprinces

bigbossman said:


> ^^ as far as i know just the football team, there is no major rugby team in bourdeaux (the team are in the second level), and rugby teams have their own grounds.
> 
> I have no problem with municipalities owning stadiums, that wasn't the issue. The issue is, if the city of bourdeaux doesn't want to build a stadium, bordeaux should find a way to finance and build it themselves, it's a no brainer.


I totally agree, besides, futur stadiums in France won't be public ones, some will be owned by the clubs and others by financial groups.
But in Bordeaux there is some problemes, the curent stadium can't be destroyed (historic monument !), they doesn't know how to do with it if the football club move (maybe used for rugby team...), the club has no money for a new stadium and didn't find financial partners for the building....



> It's sound business sense for a club to own their stadium, hence why in spain, England (and some german clubs too) it is the norm, and in Italy their is hopefully a move towards this. Municipal grounds run the risk of easily falling into disrepair, as in Europe sport isn't franchised based, meaning clubs can't hold a city to ransom for a better stadium as elsewhere... just look at the state of italian stadiums


In Spain, Germany, Portugal... a lot of stadiums are owned by municipalities like in France, for the moment, and these stadiums are much more safe and modern than italians ones because authorities have paid for that. 
I think it's just a matter of desition.


----------



## dacrio

> Calcio: Euro 2016, Abete apre a candidatura congiunta Italia-Francia
> Indice Ultim'ora


 Abete (president of the FIGC) doesn't esclude a bid with France



> ROMA - Giancarlo Abete apre alla possibilita' di una candidatura congiunta di Italia e Francia all'organizzazione degli Europei del 2016. "Non abbiamo nessuna remora a convergere su una candidatura unica per Euro 2016 - ha spiegato il presidente della Figc a 'La politica nel pallone' -. Se fosse la Francia sarebbe un paese amico e confinante. Se questo non fosse tecnicamente o politicamente possibile ci giocheremmo tutte le nostre carte. Se questo non sara' possibile, non dovremo avere paura di competere". (Agr)


http://www.gazzetta.it/ultimora/agrnews.jsp?id={6803B253-3887-436C-9CAA-241971D1E316}&cat=home&sezione=CALCIO


----------



## Bobby3

Something tells me France won't be open to co-hosting when they're more than capable of winning it on their own.


----------



## parcdesprinces

dacrio said:


> Abete (president of the FIGC) doesn't esclude a bid with France
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gazzetta.it/ultimora/agrnews.jsp?id={6803B253-3887-436C-9CAA-241971D1E316}&cat=home&sezione=CALCIO


I've read this article (my italian is not really good) but if I understood, this is a strange news already mentioned few months ago in France but denied later.

With a co-hosting Italy/France the winning is almost guarantee and Italy and France are good neighbours and good friends like said Mr. Abete :lovethemHe probably forgot whistles in San Siro Stadium during the french anthem :mad2: and our liabilities with the Squadra Azzura ).....
I don't think this can be taken seriously. Maybe Italy is not ready to bid alone, but France is!
Then, distances between cities will be a probleme (Lille-Napoli almost 2000 Km). Who will host the final, Roma or Paris ????, who has best stadiums ??(big fights in prevision)! The two teams are really good ones who play for win and playing The final Italy-France :banana: in Paris or in Roma isn't fair for one of the teams.

All this can't be taken seriously big countries have to bid alone especially France and Italy, we need new stadiums not three or four refurbishments!!


----------



## bigbossman

A joint bid between france and italy would be absurd, if they go for it, Turkey must win it



> In Spain, Germany, Portugal... a lot of stadiums are owned by municipalities like in France, for the moment, and these stadiums are much more safe and modern than italians ones because authorities have paid for that.
> I think it's just a matter of desition.


just looking through la liga ownership and all the stadiums owned by teams, are for the big teams, Real madrid, atletico, Athletic bilbao, Valencia. espanyol, sevilla, Real betis, mallorca etc all the small teams rent, that is surely not a good thing, because the bigger teams can make more from their stadiums

in germany it's similar bayern, dortmund, hamburg and schalke don't play in municipal stadiums


----------



## Bobby3

bigbossman said:


> A joint bid between france and italy would be absurd, if they go for it, Turkey must win it
> 
> 
> 
> just looking through la liga ownership and all the stadiums owned by teams, are for the big teams, Real madrid, atletic, bilboa, Valencia. espanyol, sevilla, Real betis, mallorca etc all the small teams rent, that is surely not a good thing, because the bigger teams can make more from their stadiums
> 
> in germany it's similar bayern, dortmund, hamburg and schalke don't play in municipal stadiums


The Westfalenstadion is a strange case. It was built by the city, bought by the club, sold back to the city to clear debts, and bought back by the club when they secured a loan.


----------



## bigbossman

Bobby3 said:


> The Westfalenstadion is a strange case. It was built by the city, bought by the club, sold back to the city to clear debts, and bought back by the club when they secured a loan.


at least they own it now though


----------



## parcdesprinces

bigbossman said:


> A joint bid between france and italy would be absurd, if they go for it, Turkey must win it
> 
> 
> 
> just looking through la liga ownership and all the stadiums owned by teams, are for the big teams, Real madrid, atletico, Athletic bilbao, Valencia. espanyol, sevilla, Real betis, mallorca etc all the small teams rent, that is surely not a good thing, because the bigger teams can make more from their stadiums
> 
> in germany it's similar bayern, dortmund, hamburg and schalke don't play in municipal stadiums


In France we will use public-private partnerships for build new stadiums ,exept in Lyon (built by the club and Strasbourg built by Hammerson). Other ways already used are Emphyteusis or long term lease (I don't know how to translate) and concessions and franchising.

Authorities don't want to be excluded totally, a such big project needs connections with public transports (financed by the taxpayers), that's why for OL Land in Lyon (totally private stadium) there is many Problemes with authorities and futur neighbours of the arena...France...France...France...


----------



## hknsngr

New Gaziantep Stadium (35.000)










New Konya Stadium (33.000)


----------



## Wazzup

Official candidates











On 27th may 2010 the host country/countries will be choosen


----------



## parcdesprinces

Blue is my favourite colour


----------



## Axelferis

France has the best candidature for 2016:

Stade de france: 80000
Lyon:62000
Marseille:60000
Lille: 50000
Bordeaux:45000
Strasbourg:50000

And others like lens and Nantes!!


----------



## IronMan89

France has nothing for the moment.... only Turkey move their ass


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ I agree, except Stade de France.....


----------



## Axelferis

And?? I don't french projects are better than the others!!
When euro 2012 was attributed to Ukraine and poland, stadiums didn't exist!! Donbass is in construction no?
Where is the problem?

In terms of projects france has the best!! With Lille project alone france deserves to organize it


----------



## IronMan89

If I could decide somthing, I'll give one group to each country... Group A France, B Scandinavia, C Turkey , D Italy, One quarter Final in each country semi finals in the two biggest stadiums and the final by a draw....
But now with more than 4 groups it's impossible.. but I really like my idea, it would be a real EUROPEAN Championships


----------



## parcdesprinces

Axelferis said:


> And?? I don't french projects are better than the others!!
> When euro 2012 was attributed to Ukraine and poland, stadiums didn't exist!! Donbass is in construction no?
> Where is the problem?
> 
> In terms of projects france has the best!! With Lille project alone france deserves to organize it


Tell this to Italian bid for 2012 !

Anyway, today, we do not have the best projects !
About Lille, don't forget Swedbank Arena and Türk Telekom Arena who are nice also.

------------



IronMan89 said:


> But I really like my idea, it would be a real EUROPEAN Championships


It already exists: The qualifying matches !!

And the host of final choosen by a draw ???? Do you really wan't another war in Europe....

Maybe it could be chosen with bids, but.... This would look like the first tournaments...Weird.


----------



## IronMan89

It doesn't look like qualifying games....

Exemple Group A:
Spain, Greece, Czech Republic and Serbia play in Italy

Group B:
France, Germany, Russia and Switzerland play in Turkey 
etc etc etc

QFinals in Turkey, France, Italy and Norway/Sweden

etc etc

Many country would be involved and the costs would be much fewer.... and every country would have their chances to host this event


----------



## www.sercan.de

And where would be the final


----------



## bigbossman

^^in the uefa champions league 6 tiered stadium!!


----------



## www.sercan.de

And where would be this stadium?


----------



## bigbossman

Neverland


----------



## Axelferis

France has the best bid


----------



## HasseVonHammarby

Axelferis said:


> France has the best bid


As far as I know UEFA haven’t received any bids yet. Let’s wait ranking the bids until we have seen them. What I can tell about the Swedish/Norwegian bids is that it is decided to build completely new 50k+ stadiums in Stockholm and Oslo. Bergen will build a new 40K+ stadium if they get Euro2016. Rosenborg (Trondheim) will expand their stadium to 40k+ and Viking will expand their stadium to 30k+ if thjey become hosts. In Sweden it’s decided that Hammarby will build a new 30k+ stadium and this is not linked to a EURO 2016. The City of Gothenburg has been discussing to expand Ullevi Stadium from 43k to 70k and this will then most likely be the stadium for the final. The brand new Malmo stadium will most likely be expanded from 20k to 30k.


----------



## lucas-ysf

Sweden and Norway is the perfect place for Euro 2016, in Sweden and Norway built
today major projects including stadiums with a perfect capacity of the EU´ro in 2016. its going to be 2 arenas for more than 50,000 and another 2 for more than 40,000 and four moderate-sized venues with capacity for over 30,000


----------



## parcdesprinces

HasseVonHammarby said:


> As far as I know UEFA haven’t received any bids yet. Let’s wait ranking the bids until we have seen them. What I can tell about the Swedish/Norwegian bids is that it is decided to build completely new 50k+ stadiums in Stockholm and Oslo. Bergen will build a new 40K+ stadium if they get Euro2016. Rosenborg (Trondheim) will expand their stadium to 40k+ and Viking will expand their stadium to 30k+ if thjey become hosts. In Sweden it’s decided that Hammarby will build a new 30k+ stadium and this is not linked to a EURO 2016. The City of Gothenburg has been discussing to expand Ullevi Stadium from 43k to 70k and this will then most likely be the stadium for the final. The brand new Malmo stadium will most likely be expanded from 20k to 30k.


Scandinavian projects are very well but IMO, for the final game it's better to host it in a very big stadium (70k or more), today, only Turkey, Italy & France can do it.
The probleme with the last tournament was the too small stadiums (Vienna 50k, included).
Another point is, in 2016, there will be 24 nations, which impose more stadiums (maybe 12) and more big stadiums, for a tournament which begins to look like world cup.	

PS: The submitted bids are already known. Since 04/03/09 till 03/15/10, the candidates have to prepare bid dossiers for the evaluation of UEFA in march/april 2010 (*final decision 06/27/10*).


----------



## www.sercan.de

^^^
If Turkey choose the Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi.
Otherwise we just have the FB and GS stadiums.
(There are rumours that FB plans to expand to 60k, but not serious informations)


----------



## parcdesprinces

www.sercan.de said:


> And where would be this stadium?


In Luxembourg or Monaco, of course !! :lol:


----------



## Fizmo1337

It will be interesting to see which country will get UEFA 2016. Poland & Ukraine have it in 2012 so maybe they will give the next EC to Western Europe again and give the next one to Turkey (in 2020) or Hungary/Croatia or will they give Turkey immediately a chance to host it in 2016? Turkey is big enough to host UEFA 2016 and football is very popular + a great country to go on holiday during june  . Infrastructure is getting better and an EC would bring massive upgrades to the stadiums in Turkey (which is needed) alltho some of them will come anyway, EC or not.

France already hosted WC 1998 and an EC somewhere in the '80 or '90 and a lot of stadiums will already certainly be renewed, EC or no EC so France don't really "need" it. 

Italy needs it but don't really deserves it and Sweden/Norway feels like a Switzerland/Austria (which isn't a bad thing). Small, wealthy nations with stadiums which are quite simple and 'ok' in capacity but enough for an EC + both countries have nice and clean cities, perfect for an EC.

If I had to choose I would take Turkey with Sweden/Norway in 2nd place.


----------



## Svempa99

parcdesprinces said:


> Scandinavian projects are very well but IMO, for the final game it's better to host it in a very big stadium (70k or more), today, only Turkey, Italy & France can do it.
> The probleme with the last tournament was the too small stadiums (Vienna 50k, included).


Why is that a problem you mean? A EC is manly a TV event and the most important thing is that the stadium makes a nice backdrop to the match on the pitch. Size matters, sure. But a 50.000 stadium can do the job just as well as a 70.000 stadium, it's still a big stadium. I would rather say that your standpoint is a problem because that would mean that the number of possible host countries would be limited, and that's not what the football fans in Europe would want, I think.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ I understand the fact it will limit the number of possible host countries, but it's the recommendations of Platini/UEFA (since 2007) who wants today, 70K or more for the Champions League final and 60k or more for Euro final...

Bigger stadiums are better for fans because the last tournament was very frustrating for those who wanted tickets...

I remember Platini had asked to Austrian committee to increase the capacity of Ernst-Happel because they tried to cheat (it was in reality, before they add temporary seats, 49.825)


----------



## www.sercan.de

Fizmo1337 said:


> a great country to go on holiday during june  .


Actually this could be a problem for Adana and Gaziantep (and maybe Antalya and Izmir)

In June / July it can be +35°C


----------



## IronMan89

Fizmo1337 said:


> It will be interesting to see which country will get UEFA 2016. Poland & Ukraine have it in 2012 so maybe they will give the next EC to Western Europe again and give the next one to Turkey (in 2020) or Hungary/Croatia or will they give Turkey immediately a chance to host it in 2016? Turkey is big enough to host UEFA 2016 and football is very popular + a great country to go on holiday during june  . Infrastructure is getting better and an EC would bring massive upgrades to the stadiums in Turkey (which is needed) alltho some of them will come anyway, EC or not.
> 
> France already hosted WC 1998 and an EC somewhere in the '80 or '90 and a lot of stadiums will already certainly be renewed, EC or no EC *so France don't really "need" it. *
> 
> Italy needs it but don't really deserves it and Sweden/Norway feels like a Switzerland/Austria (which isn't a bad thing). Small, wealthy nations with stadiums which are quite simple and 'ok' in capacity but enough for an EC + both countries have nice and clean cities, perfect for an EC.
> 
> If I had to choose I would take Turkey with Sweden/Norway in 2nd place.



FRANCE absolutely need it!! In order to upgrade their poor stadiums ....and build new ones.. :bash:


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^Absolutely, we NEED it, but I think if projects are on their way, they will be reality Euro or not, because nobody here denies the emergency of new stadiums!!


----------



## Fizmo1337

IronMan89 said:


> FRANCE absolutely need it!! In order to upgrade their poor stadiums ....and build new ones.. :bash:


Well, France missed the opportunity to upgrade their stadiums in '98 when they hosted WC. It's a bit stupid to give it again to France only because they didn't bother to upgrade it last time.  And I think most of the stadiums in France are gonna get built anyway no? I saw a lot of activity going on already (correct me if i'm wrong).

But actually you can say the same for Turkey and Italy. They both need major investments in stadiums too so it doesn't make much difference 

And France and Italy can also bid for WC while Turkey and other small countries can't so give these small countries a chance to organise an EC. They will be delighted to organise such an event


----------



## Fizmo1337

www.sercan.de said:


> Actually this could be a problem for Adana and Gaziantep (and maybe Antalya and Izmir)
> 
> In June / July it can be +35°C


I don't think it will be a major problem. It's summer anyway in Europe so it can be hot everywhere. Remember WC '06 in Germany, EC '04 in Portugal, EC '00 in BE/NE and the olympics in Athens? Don't forget in southern Italy or southern Spain it can be +35° too. I wouldn't be too worried about that.


----------



## bigbossman

even england it is +32 every summer now! it was like +38 in 2006 in London for a quite a few weeks!

i can't find the degree button on the UK keyboard


----------



## Fizmo1337

bigbossman said:


> even england it is +32 every summer now! it was like +38 in 2006 in London for a quite a few weeks!
> 
> i can't find the degree button on the UK keyboard


That's odd, bar a few days of +30°, I can't remember having good weather in the summer here for the last 3 years and I don't live that far from the UK  

Anyway the degree button on mine is on the right of the '0'  but maybe on yours its under the escape button or something


----------



## Axelferis

lucas-ysf said:


> Sweden and Norway is the perfect place for Euro 2016, in Sweden and Norway built
> today major projects including stadiums with a perfect capacity of the EU´ro in 2016. its going to be 2 arenas for more than 50,000 and another 2 for more than 40,000 and four moderate-sized venues with capacity for over 30,000


Sorry for you but too small stadiums!!

France has
-80k
-70k
-60k
-50k
-40k

Each category of "decent" stadiums is representated! :cheers:

Not sweden!!


----------



## Svempa99

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ I understand the fact it will limit the number of possible host countries, but it's the recommendations of Platini/UEFA (since 2007) who wants today, 70K or more for the Champions League final and 60k or more for Euro final...
> 
> Bigger stadiums are better for fans because the last tournament was very frustrating for those who wanted tickets...
> 
> I remember Platini had asked to Austrian committee to increase the capacity of Ernst-Happel because they tried to cheat (it was in reality, before they add temporary seats, 49.825)


I think that's silly. Even for a small country like Sweden the demand for tickets to our WC/EC games preceedes the supply manyfold. They would have to build 500.000 capacity stadiums to really meet the demand for tickets in these championships. Platini's request for a few extra thousand tickets don't solve anything. It will just mean that a few extra thousands of fans will travel to the host county with tickets bought at home, and later they will go looking for tickets to some more games during the tournament.


----------



## lucas-ysf

Sweden and Norway, new stadiums will not be less good for France or Italy, on the contrary, the measures will be newer and better meet all the requirements from both FIFA and UEFA.80% of all venues will be completely new. Gothenburg Stadion will expand and total renovated and increase capacity to 70,000.the championship in Sweden and Norway kan be hundred times better than the EU in 2008, Sweden and Norway is also close to Europe and they will be abule to serve a fantastic atmosphere.


----------



## Svempa99

lucas-ysf said:


> Sweden and Norway is also close to Europe and they will be abule to serve a fantastic atmosphere.


We are not only close, we are IN Europe, right? :lol:

As I see it, the best thing about a championship in Sweden/Norway is the fantastic Nordic summer. The temeratures in the summer are somewhere between 20-30, at a time southern Europe often experience drought. And the bright Nordic summer nights is a slightly exotic experience for many southerners. Especially the Norwegian cities Bergen, Trondheim will be exotic.


----------



## bigbossman

Fizmo1337 said:


> That's odd, bar a few days of +30°, I can't remember having good weather in the summer here for the last 3 years and I don't live that far from the UK


Tbf it was only really southern england, we hit record UK temperatures 2 years in a row i think. Northern England had normal summers, God doesn't like the north you see 



> Anyway the degree button on mine is on the right of the '0'  but maybe on yours its under the escape button or something


Nope no degree button anywhere on this keyboard, just have copy and paste!


----------



## bigbossman

i like the sweden norway bid, wish a 3 way nordic bid could've been made and they drew lots for the two auto places or something. It's a shame Denmark would miss out on a building boom!


The more i see of the French bid, the more i like

The italian bid is embarrassing so far.

But Turkey FTW!!!


----------



## Axelferis

+1 for bigbossman 

France has the best bid because it's in the heart of Europe!!

Each time france demanded World cup (1998) or Euro (1984) they organized it (and won it)!!

France will have the best stadiums in few years!! It's more a world cup candidature than the others!!

Trust me France will have this euro 2016


----------



## dacrio

Axelferis said:


> +1 for bigbossman
> 
> France has the best bid because it's in the heart of Europe!!
> 
> Each time france demanded World cup (1998) or Euro (1984) they organized it (and won it)!!
> 
> France will have the best stadiums in few years!! It's more a world cup candidature than the others!!
> 
> Trust me France will have this euro 2016


not at all
the favourites are turkey and italy.

sweden and norway 5%
france 25%
turkey 30%
italy 40%


----------



## dacrio

italy has already 4 votes from cardiff.


----------



## Metropolitan

Fizmo1337 said:


> France already hosted WC 1998 and an EC somewhere in the '80 or '90 and a lot of stadiums will already certainly be renewed, EC or no EC so France don't really "need" it.


It's funny because when England makes a bid for the World Cup 2018, it's considered as a good thing that London will host the Olympics in 2012 as they will be experimented to host major events. Furthermore, the fact England organized the euro in 1996 is totally forgotten.

However, when France makes a bid for the Euro 2016, then it's considered as a bad thing because it hosted a world cup 20 years earlier! :nuts:


----------



## Metropolitan

dacrio said:


> not at all
> the favourites are turkey and italy.
> 
> sweden and norway 5%
> france 25%
> turkey 30%
> italy 40%


Yeah indeed. The fact Italians missed it for 2012 will pressure UEFA to choose them this time. As for Turkey, it is seen as a dynamic country experimenting strong growth, something which is always seducing.

Of course, France clearly needs the euro to build modern stadiums that wouldn't be built otherwise. However none of UEFA, FIFA and IOC pick hosts out of charity. They do because they find it GREAT for their event to be held there.

This is exactly like the 2012 Olympics. Of course Paris needed them more than London, but London looked like a vibrant and dynamic place which would be cool for the Olympics whereas Paris looked poor, dull and boring.


----------



## Axelferis

dacrio-->Which poll is concerned?? here? lol you aren't serious i hope!!

This thread is uefa concertation :lol:


----------



## lucas-ysf




----------



## parcdesprinces

lucas-ysf said:


> Nobody wants to be mugged on street or your disgusting boys go on our girls.


that was useless hno: !


----------



## Fizmo1337

Metropolitan said:


> It's funny because when England makes a bid for the World Cup 2018, it's considered as a good thing that London will host the Olympics in 2012 as they will be experimented to host major events. Furthermore, the fact England organized the euro in 1996 is totally forgotten.
> 
> However, when France makes a bid for the Euro 2016, then it's considered as a bad thing because it hosted a world cup 20 years earlier! :nuts:


I didn't say that... I opposed it too that they bid for both the olympics and WC 2018. Don't forget that they still don't have the WC '18. There's still a big chance that, because they already have the olympics, they will miss out on organizing the WC'18. I actually would only support England for WC '18 because they already had to w8 the longest of all the big (football) nations. USA, Spain, Italy, France, etc.. all had it before and the other nations (except for Australia which I support too) don't really have a good bid. 

Don't forget that it's different for France. For EC 2016 there are other good bids like Turkey or Sweden/Norway which would both host a great tournament (and haven't organized it before) whereas for WC '18 there are no other good bids outside the big nations (who had it before England).

The English maybe say that yes but not me and I agree that it's a stupid argument.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Sweden already hosted it in 92 ! But not Norway indeed.


----------



## dacrio

Axelferis said:


> dacrio-->Which poll is concerned?? here? lol you aren't serious i hope!!
> 
> This thread is uefa concertation :lol:


yesterday i had a discussion with platini.:lol:
seriously:
france and sweden/norway are out of the competition. 
france is focused on 2018. 
the nordic bid will obtain 0 votes.


----------



## IronMan89

France focused on 2018? Why? :lol::nuts:


----------



## parcdesprinces

dacrio said:


> yesterday i had a discussion with platini.:lol:
> seriously:
> france and sweden/norway are out of the competition.
> *france is focused on 2018. *
> the nordic bid will obtain 0 votes.


What are you talking about ?????????????

And why France and nordic bids would be "out of the competition" ???? hno:hno:


----------



## Wazzup

lucas-ysf said:


> YES for SWEDEN and NORWAY and big NO for TURKEY, Nobody wants to be mugged on street or your disgusting boys go on our girls.


Well uneducated people like you can talk a lot without self-experience.You ever have been to Turkey ?? It is one of the TOP 10 tourism destinations of the world with 25 million tourists per year.So all 25 million people experience the same stuff you have mentioned ???

Scandinavia is too cold and rainy.Even in Euro 2008 in Suisse/Austria some matches were without sunlight and rainy weather.Ok Euro always starts in summer,but people would prefer mediterranean sea than north sea :lol:


----------



## lucas-ysf

Wazzup said:


> Well uneducated people like you can talk a lot without self-experience.You ever have been to Turkey ?? It is one of the TOP 10 tourism destinations of the world with 25 million tourists per year.So all 25 million people experience the same stuff you have mentioned ???
> 
> Scandinavia is too cold and rainy.Even in Euro 2008 in Suisse/Austria some matches were without sunlight and rainy weather.Ok Euro always starts in summer,but people would prefer mediterranean sea than north sea :lol:


let my make you happy, I have been in Turkey once and people were really nasty, do not know you might be a nice guy, bur some real idiots that spot on my back because I had a cross on his back. Unfortunately, the old man, but all across the world are aware of Turkey as a tough country and be in.Summer in Sweden is the best in the world, it can be lost a little Regen but it is cool


----------



## HasseVonHammarby

lucas-ysf said:


> let my make you happy, I have been in Turkey once and people were really nasty, do not know you might be a nice guy, bur some real idiots that spot on my back because I had a cross on his back. Unfortunately, the old man, but all across the world are aware of Turkey as a tough country and be in.Summer in Sweden is the best in the world, it can be lost a little Regen but it is cool


I will apologize on behalf of all decent Swedes. Most of us are not like this looser and we have the highest respect for Turkey and the people living there. I am convinced that Turkey can host a perfect EURO2016, but Norwegians and Swedes will do their best to come up with a better bid. I hope the best bid will win.


----------



## Axelferis

2018 is what? could you precize? you probably much have to drink :lol:


----------



## Joelre

HasseVonHammarby said:


> I will apologize on behalf of all decent Swedes. Most of us are not like this looser and we have the highest respect for Turkey and the people living there. I am convinced that Turkey can host a perfect EURO2016, but Norwegians and Swedes will do their best to come up with a better bid. I hope the best bid will win.


Thanks. :cheers1:


----------



## Big Cat

Turks, are there any site where I can find more information about infrastructe investments considering EURO2016 in Turkey?


----------



## Wazzup

Turkey will have 2013 the longest High Speed Train lines of the world (3431 km).More than Spain (2230 km) and Japan (2090km) at this time.But this has nothing to do with Euro 2016.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=827508


----------



## Big Cat

:cheers2::applause:


----------



## dacrio

Axelferis said:


> 2018 is what? could you precize? you probably much have to drink :lol:


annecy 2018
do you know?
you drank a lot!!:lol:


----------



## IronMan89

Pf.... I hope and I think that we will never be awarded by those 2018 games


----------



## NMAISTER007

And I think that Sweden and Norway will win this bid.


----------



## www.sercan.de

10 cities are bidding for the turkish EURO 2016 bid.
http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/1940/zwischenablage01lvx.jpg


1. İstanbul: 12,569,041 (Province: 12,697,164)
2. Ankara: 4,395,888 (Province: 4,548,939)
3. İzmir: 3,450,537 (Province: 3,795,978)
4. Bursa: 2,204,874 (Province: 2,507,963)
5. Adana: 1,763,351 (Province: 2,026,319)
6. Konya: 1,423,546 (Province: 1,969,868)
7. Antalya: 1,273,940 (Province: 1,859,275)
8. Kayseri: 1,001,449 (Province: 1,184,386)
9. Trabzon: 748,982 (Province: 748,982)
10. Eskişehir: 653,663 (Province: 741,739)


----------



## Kjello0

NMAISTER007 said:


> Yea, all the official logo's for the bids should be atleast ready by late 2010 (Early 2011). And somewhere in August 2011, we will find who will host the 2016 Euro Cup


Eh, the decision is announced at May 27 2010.


----------



## www.sercan.de

According to TFF president:
1. Istanbul 
2. Bursa 
3. Izmir 
4. Ankara 
5. Konya 
6. Antalya 
7. Kayseri 

Reserve:
Eskişehir, Adana and Trabzon.

As far as i know UEFA said 9 stadiums.
So 3 stadiums in Istanbul hno:


----------



## hknsngr

This message has been removed by the user.


----------



## parcdesprinces

*France, official candidate cities & Stadiums/proposals :*

1 *Paris (Stade de France)* 81,338 (refurbishment)
2 *Marseille* 70,000 (extension)
3 *Lyon (Ol Land)* 61,556 (new)
4 *Paris (Parc des Princes)* 50/53,000 (extension)
5 *Lens* 50,220 (extension)
6 *Lille* 50,186 + Retractable Roof & Pitch (new)
7 *Toulouse* 40/43,000 or more (??) (extension)
8 *St Etienne* 41/42,000 (extension)
9 *Nantes* 40/41,000 (extension)
10 *Nice* 38/41,000 (new)
11* Bordeaux* 40,000 (new)
12 *Strasbourg* 35/40,000 (extension)
13 *Nancy* 35,000 + Retractable Roof (extension)
14 *Metz* 35,000 (+ Retractable Roof ??) (extension)
15 *Montpellier* 35,000 (extension)
16 *Rennes* 33/35,000 (extension)
17 *Paris (Arena 92)* 32,000 + Retractable Roof (new)


----------



## Big Cat

hknsngr said:


> High-speed rail in Turkey (2008-2013)


The biggest high-speed rail construction in Europe and the second one (after China) in the world :cheers:


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ For the moment China one is not a real high-speed rail network !! Their actual network (for 300km/h or more) is : 1444 km (with indeed many lines u/c) !

Today, Japan has the first network : 2,459 km

European networks (300 km/h or more) :

1 France 1847 km (new specific lines for 300 km/h or more)
2 Germany 1290 km (including upgraded lines for 200/230 km/h)
3 Spain 1272 km (including upgraded lines 250km/h)

...........

Turkey 2,000 km projected but Spain projected to have 5,000 km and France 6847 km with connections with spain and Italy......
Paris is already connected with GB, Belgium, Netherlands, Luxemburg, Switzerland and Germany.. and will be connected with Spain and Italy :banana:

France has just completed its newest line (406 km) last year and 4 new lines will be completed in 2014 (works will start in 2010).

Actual European network :


----------



## Axelferis

France has the best speed railway network in Europe because the efforts made at the beginning og 90's!! It will be for years the number 1 instead all efforts made by turkey and others!

It's like that


----------



## Fizmo1337

ryebreadraz said:


> With regards to Italy, there are two schools of thought. One is that hosting Euro will infuse money into the stadiums and infrastructure of football in the country and help the country's football as a whole. The other is that you shouldn't reward a country by letting them host a Euro tournament when they've had so many issues with fair play, extreme fans, bribery, etc.
> 
> Which side do you fall on?


I got exactly the same feeling about Italy. I think at the moment we shouldn't reward Italy for all those things so at the moment I tend to lean towards the latter. Turkey or Norway/Sweden deserve it much more. Maybe in 2020 or 2024 they can organise the EC if they have cleaned up their act but not now. (and if there are no better bids)


----------



## Big Cat

Axelferis said:


> France has the best speed railway network in Europe because the efforts made at the beginning og 90's!! It will be for years the number 1 instead all efforts made by turkey and others!
> 
> It's like that


But what concers construction Turkey is way a head of France. And that's what I had in my mind - that Turkey is the second country in the world what concers high-speed rail construction. The biggest high-speed rail construction is happening in China at the moment  

But of course, France is the most developed country in Europe concerning high-speed rail lines already build. But that's not what I was talking about


----------



## Axelferis

Big Cat said:


> But what concers construction Turkey is way a head of France. And that's what I had in my mind - that Turkey is the second country in the world what concers high-speed rail construction. The biggest high-speed rail construction is happening in China at the moment
> 
> But of course, France is the most developed country in Europe concerning high-speed rail lines already build. But that's not what I was talking about


Turkey is a project, France is a reality


----------



## Big Cat

Axelferis said:


> Turkey is a project, France is a reality


Come on, I am not neglecting France. France made a huge work concerning high-speed rails but we also need to show some encouragement to Turkey. It's not like Turkey vs France


----------



## parcdesprinces

Axelferis said:


> France has the best speed railway network in Europe because the efforts made at the beginning og 90's!! It will be for years the number 1 instead all efforts made by turkey and others!
> 
> It's like that


Yeah and our first line (Paris-Lyon), the first in the world over 270km/h, opened in 1981 !!!

Our "high-speed train" has broken 3 times the world speed record :cheers: :

in 1981 : 380 km/h (236 mph)









in 1990 : 515.3 km/h (320.3 mph)









in 2007 : 574.8 km/h (357.2 mph)










Today, 250 km of new line are u/c + 500 km from late 2010 ! :cheers:
In the near future we will be able to travel to Madrid or Milano from Paris, London or Brussels (for example), by high speed trains. :banana:

@big Cat : Be careful, we are very sensitive about our trains, and our high speed network :lol:.


----------



## Big Cat

parcdesprinces said:


> Be careful, we are very sensitive about *our trains, and our high speed network* :lol:


This is something you really can be proud of


----------



## www.sercan.de

i think we can stop now talking about highspeed trains etc


----------



## Escalabitano

Norway / Sweden


----------



## Mo Rush

After Poland Ukraine, Turkey is unlikely although a big Turkish party would be awesome.
Norway and Sweden would be cool but I think the UEFA president will be deciding this one..


----------



## 1Blaa

*Norway / Sweden*

It's decided that Oslo, Trondheim, Stavanger and Lillestrøm will be the 4 cities from Norway. 

*Oslo*

*Stadium*: New stadium
*Capacity*: 50,000

*Trondheim*

*Stadium*: Lerkendal Stadion
*Capacity*: 40,000

*Pictures*:

 

 

 


*
Stavanger*

*Stadium*: Viking Stadion
*Capacity*: 30-40,000

*Pictures*:

 

 

*
Lillestrøm*

*Stadium*: New stadium
*Capacity*: 35-44,000
*
Pictures*:


----------



## Kjello0

1Blaa said:


> It's decided that Oslo, Trondheim, Stavanger and Lillestrøm will be the 4 cities from Norway.
> 
> *Oslo*
> 
> *Stadium*: New stadium
> *Capacity*: 50,000
> 
> *Trondheim*
> 
> *Stadium*: Lerkendal Stadion
> *Capacity*: 40,000
> 
> *
> Stavanger*
> 
> *Stadium*: Viking Stadion
> *Capacity*: 30-40,000
> 
> *
> Lillestrøm*
> 
> *Stadium*: New stadium
> *Capacity*: 35-44,000


That's not accurate.
The new national stadium in Oslo will have a capacity between 55 and 66 000. 


Lerkendal stadion in Trondheim will sadly only have a capacity of 31 000. And will look like this during the competition.








Afterwards they will probably tear down the new stands so the capacity is 21 600 again. That's of course if Rosenborg don't see major rise in attendances again. If the average attendances rise to about 20 000 again Rosenborg will decide to keep the new stand at the long side so the capacity is 26 000 seats.


Viking stadion in Stavanger will also have a capacity of 31 000. And after the competition they will tear down some of the stands so the capacity is 22 000.


The new stadium at Lillestrøm will have a capacity of 44 000 during the competition. And afterwards they will tear down the upper stands so the capacity becomes 22 000.


----------



## Bekir

Other cities

Konya










Antalya










Kayseri


----------



## Vilak

parcdesprinces said:


> Arena 92 is also not in Paris but in Nanterre/La Défense-Hauts de Seine .


So I'm wrong again???? Grrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!

Really hope that France win the bid


----------



## www.sercan.de

i still think 3x istanbul or 2x istanbul and 2x izmir / ankara would be a bad decision

Ok, Trabzon is a football fanatic city, but could be a lil bit too small.
But why not Adana?

1. Istanbul
2. Istanbul
3. Ankara
4. Izmir
5. Kayseri
6. Konya
7. Antalya
8. Bursa
9. Adana and not Istanbul etc.


----------



## Kobo

@Sercan and what are those stadiums in those Turkish cities you mentioned and their capacities?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Of course they will built new stadiums.

1. Istanbul
2. Istanbul
3. Ankara (pro - 55,000)
4. Izmir (pro - 40,000)
5. Kayseri
6. Konya (pro - 33,000 - project published)
7. Antalya (pro - 31,500 - project published)
8. Bursa (pro - 44,000 - project published)
9. Adana and not Istanbul etc. 


BTW according to TFF president they have got an agreement with 2 major architects offices. He said that they are international offices and have got a lot of experience in stadiums design.

HOK and gmp maybe?


----------



## 1772

Turkey has great arenas, but a country thats not in Europe cant host a Euro. 
Just as Israel couldn't, even though they play in UEFA. 

Italy or Sweden/Norway!


----------



## GunnerJacket

Bekir said:


> Other cities
> 
> Konya


Looks like something from the original Tron movie!


----------



## Bekir

1772 said:


> Turkey has great arenas, but a country thats not in Europe cant host a Euro.
> Just as Israel couldn't, even though they play in UEFA.
> 
> Italy or Sweden/Norway!


Turkey can host EURO.It is offical candidate.For EURO 2012 Turkey has lost with only one vote less against Poland&Ukraine.The chances are very high to get EURO 2016.Only big countries can host a tournament with 24 teams and 9 cities.This is why only 3 countries could give a single bid : Turkey,France and Italy.


----------



## Aka

1772 said:


> Turkey has great arenas, but a country thats not in Europe cant host a Euro.
> Just as Israel couldn't, even though they play in UEFA.
> 
> Italy or Sweden/Norway!


Turkey is also in Europe and they're part of UEFA.

I mean... Turkey can't host an Euro because it's not in Europe (which is not true) but can't also host an Asian Cup because is not part of the AFC? Poor guys...

Then I guess Russia can never host an Euro also... Most of it is in Asia.


----------



## Aka

To Bekir, who said that Turkey could host a World Cup alone:

Could they do it? Probably.

Would their bid ever win? No, sorry.


----------



## www.sercan.de

I am sure one day Turkey will host the WC.
Maybe after 2050


----------



## Aka

The problem is, for your bid to win you need a huge influence in the world of football or in some societies. I mean, do you see Turkey getting the votes from North and South America, Africa, Asia, Oceania...? Why do you think Istanbul is losing the Olympics over and over again?

Yet, the European Championship is another story.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul is losing because of its bad bid and silly NOC 

Of course you need lobby, but nobody knows the situation in 50 years.

Actually lobby is also my biggest reason why France will get 2016.


----------



## Bekir

www.sercan.de said:


> Istanbul is losing because of its bad bid and silly NOC
> 
> Of course you need lobby, but nobody knows the situation in 50 years.
> 
> Actually lobby is also my biggest reason why France will get 2016.


President of Uefa - Michel Platini (French)
Vice-President of Uefa - Senes Erzik (Turkish)


----------



## Bekir

www.sercan.de said:


> Actually lobby is also my biggest reason why France will get 2016.


Do you think the lobby and influence of Poland&Ukraine was big for EURO 2012 ???
Uefa just give them the Tournament,cause to improve football in East Europe.


----------



## parcdesprinces

www.sercan.de said:


> Actually lobby is also my biggest reason why France will get 2016.


Yes, the same brilliant lobbies which have obtained the second place of the 2012 olympics bidding for Paris, they didn't know that only the first place is important :lol::lol:.


@Bekir: Platini is much more a disadvantage than an advantage for our bid.....

But of course lobbies have a huge influence and about Poland-Ukraine (which is a special case) I'm not so sure that kind of experiment will be repeated in the near futur........


----------



## www.sercan.de

But this time its just UEFA and not IOC 
Still think France has got the biggest chances


----------



## IronMan89

In France we are soo Gooood in Lobbyinghno: ^^


----------



## Aka

UEFA doesn't work in the same way as FIFA and the IOC.

Yet, I'm talking about Johansson's UEFA, because this one......... I don't know......


----------



## ensarsever

^^

If Saracoglu extended to 60000 dont need Ataturk Stadium.


----------



## Bekir

Some amateur logos


----------



## swatreco

Very nice work


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^humm, nice but déjà vu......


----------



## swatreco




----------



## Bekir

^^


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^These ones are great (a little bit "video game" style..) !
Perhaps the "Türkiye logo" is an offical logo, I don't know, but it still looks like Sydney 2000 one........


----------



## Bekir

Lol the "Türkiye" logo is a tourism advertisment logo.It symbolizes the "Tulip".A symbol of the Ottoman Empire.You know tulip come to Europe from the Ottoman Empire


----------



## Bekir

You find the logo even on Turkish High Speed Train


----------



## parcdesprinces

OK, I didn't know about tulips !!

That's also why, for me, Turkey is an European Nation (much more than a middle-east one)..........

For example, Turkey was European before "the barbarians" were (northern French (celts), Scandinavians, Saxons, Anglo-Saxons, Slavics etc etc).....

Turkey was much more European than us till the fall of Constantinople :bow: :bow: !!!!!


----------



## www.sercan.de

they won't use the "Türkiye" logo at the EURO bid.


----------



## www.sercan.de

My first logo i've ever made









Bigger one
http://img385.imageshack.us/img385/3016/logoe.png

-General shape is tulip
-red one is footballer
-turqoise is the turkish sea and yellow one is the beach
-left arm is the Crescent

Will change the ball later


----------



## ReiAyanami

Hmm someone is overconfident


----------



## swatreco




----------



## dacrio

logo of italy


www.figc.it


----------



## NMAISTER007




----------



## www.sercan.de

According to Stadionwelt Italia's proposed cities.

Bari: 320.677
Bologna: 374.561
Cagliari: 157.152
Firenze: 367.628
Genova: 610.863
Milano: 1.299.652
Napoli: 963.661
Palermo: 658.112
Roma: 2.728.296
Torino: 908.842
Udine: 99.425
Verona: 265.083


----------



## zzibit

Italia would be perfect. warm and sunny. football, beach, parties


----------



## Sylver

Italy and France already hosted it. So did Sweden but they make a good partner with Norway.


----------



## Napo

*GO ITALY * :banana:


----------



## Capital78

My vote goes to Turkey!


----------



## Kuvvaci

it seems Fracne will get it


----------



## Big Cat

Kuvvaci said:


> it seems Fracne will get it


Because of the stadiums?


----------



## Palatinus

Stadium, transportation, organization, all round France at the moment (and so in 2016) is better (and will be better) than Italy.


----------



## Yurien

My vote goes to France.
Italy doesn't have enough recents stadiums. For Norway and Sweden, I don't think UEFA will choose again a "little" bid after Ukraine and Poland. And I think for Turkey they have good stadiums but it's a geopolitic problem : is Turkey part of the european union? If UEFA want to choose them, they have to consider that they belong to UE.


----------



## Big Cat

Well, what considers sports Turkey is in Europe. Don't see any reason why UEFA has to make some fuzz about that.


----------



## Bogus Law

I wouldn't mind if euro 2016 was in Turkey.


Yurien said:


> is Turkey part of the european union?


What about Ukraine? It isn't one, either.


----------



## Yurien

You're right but it belongs to the european continent and I think if they would like to enter in the UE they would have less difficulties than Turkey. And don't forget it was a candidature with Poland which is now in the union.
Big cat, I agree with you. But, it's over the question of sports, it's an international event and it implies many other things.


----------



## Mr.Underground

Palatinus said:


> I'm italian and i say France. Our stadiums are ridicolous...


I agree Amd infact my vote went to Turkey.


----------



## ensarsever

you say about turkey,but what about israel and they are on UEFA ? so do not talk about politics in this thread


----------



## lukaszek89

I would like to see Euro 2016 on Balkans.


----------



## ensarsever

lukaszek89 said:


> I would like to see Euro 2016 on Balkans.


that would be great for example:

Serbia-Croatia,Croatia-Greece or Macedonia-Greece (this is immposible),Albania-Montenegro,Serbia-Greece,Greece....etc


----------



## Conte

or Romania-Bulgaria :cheers:


----------



## matts67

lukaszek89 said:


> I would like to see Euro 2016 on Balkans.


Too late for that...


----------



## Dorocka

Italy, just because we need some new stadiums!!!
If not, Turkey for sure.


----------



## ua_bodya

GO SWEDEN !!!!


----------



## ua_bodya

oj


----------



## Axelferis

Palatinus said:


> I'm italian and i say France. Our stadiums are ridicolous...


Don't be so severe!! Rome and torino have beautiful projects!


----------



## CaliforniaJones

Axelferis said:


> Don't be so severe!! Rome and torino have beautiful projects!


Don't forget San Siro in Milan.
It's true italian football need to be modernized.


----------



## Manolo_B2

ensarsever said:


> Croatia-Greece


would this be possible?


----------



## 1772

Yurien said:


> My vote goes to France.
> Italy doesn't have enough recents stadiums. For Norway and Sweden, I don't think UEFA will choose again a "little" bid after Ukraine and Poland. And I think for Turkey they have good stadiums but it's a geopolitic problem : is Turkey part of the european union? If UEFA want to choose them, they have to consider that they belong to UE.


Italy has a bunch of classical stadiums and a bunch of them either being built or renovated. 
It's exactly what Italy needs, a kick in the butt. 

And frankly, if South Africa can host a WC and Poland/Ukraine a EC, then why on earth wouldn't Italy be able to host?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Don't forget that Norway is one of the wealthiest Nation in the world...... But they don't want to share..... BAD, BAD Norway  !!!


----------



## www.sercan.de

Guys do you know the c value / sightlines of your planned, built, u/c stadiums?

Looks like the new TTA is our.

2nd tier has got an c value of 6,8cm (min). 9cm would have been better, but under 9cm was accepted as an exception, becasue its nearly impossibnle to reach 9m when you built a steep stadium and close stands.
ASP designed the TT in 2007, but this year UEFA published a new recommendations/requirements. 
If a seat as got an c value of under 90(mm) that it won't be counted.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ In France, all that I know is our new/refurbished stadiums will be in conformity with the new UEFA's recommendations.

For example in Toulouse they will extend the stadium (with a new ring of 8,000 seats) and the future capacity will be around 40K while today it's about 37,000 seats: Because of the new seatsize regulations...
If they simply replace all the seats (without any extension) the cap. would fall to 30/32k  !


----------



## Kjello0

C value?


----------



## www.sercan.de

c value
http://i25.tinypic.com/302we44.png

Really dump idea by UEFA.
So steep and close stadiums are't anymore possible


----------



## GEwinnen

Palatinus said:


> Stadium, transportation, organization, all round France at the moment (and so in 2016) is better (and will be better) than Italy.



In June 2000 when Germany was chosen as the host nation for the WC 2006, we had just one (!!) stadium ready for the World Cup (Hamburg) and one under construction (Schalke/Gelsenkirchen). 
Berlin for e.g. was in a very, very poor condition, as well Frankfurt, Cologne, Hannover & Leipzig.
Italy needs a program to rebuild the stadia - like Germany 2000 !


----------



## Dav15

I'm Italian, too, and my vote also went to Turkey...


----------



## NMAISTER007

In the poll votes Sweden and Norway are ahead of Turkey now


----------



## bigbossman

GEwinnen said:


> In June 2000 when Germany was chosen as the host nation for the WC 2006, we had just one (!!) stadium ready for the World Cup (Hamburg) and one under construction (Schalke/Gelsenkirchen).
> Berlin for e.g. was in a very, very poor condition, as well Frankfurt, Cologne, Hannover & Leipzig.
> Italy needs a program to rebuild the stadia - like Germany 2000 !


exactly but it seems they're gonna follow the english stadium model. 

Which sucks btw!


----------



## Kjello0

Sweden and Norway is off the list! 
Neither the Swedish or Norwegian goverment wants to support the project financially. With this in mind I also doubt there will be any thoughts about bidding for Euro 2020 either.


----------



## CaliforniaJones

The battle should be between France, Italy and Turkey. In 2016, one country would organize the Euro.
Italy and France seem to be strong candidates, but Turkey could be considered as dark horses and UEFA would want to open new horizons to european football.


----------



## VBA

Only three countries now and single bids 


France,Turkey and Italy


----------



## parcdesprinces

CaliforniaJones said:


> but Turkey could be considered as *dark horses*


In French we say : *Second Couteau*... (literally: Second Knife.....) Beware, beware !!!!


----------



## matts67

IMO It's gonna be mainly a "who is better at lobbying" game as I think all the three remaining countries could host a decent EURO without any problems...
We'll send Thierry Henry to support our bid...
:banana:


----------



## parcdesprinces

:banana: The best choice ever...isn't he ???


----------



## piraB4L

Italy maybe out too....


----------



## Kjello0

Why?


----------



## parcdesprinces

...


----------



## parcdesprinces

Apparently, Italy thinks to give up too ?? Is that true ?




> *Euro 2016: no legge sugli stadi
> La Figc ritira la candidatura?*
> 
> Euro 2016: la Federcalcio italiana a gennaio potrebbe ritirare la candidatura. Tutto è legato alla legge sugli stadi, impantanata ormai da tempo alla Camera. La legge, come noto, è passata al Senato con una decisione bipartisan. Ma ci sono parecchi aspetti che ora non convincono i deputati: così com'è, lascerebbe spazi infiniti ad eventuali speculatori immobiliari.


La Repubblica.it

----------------------



> *Sweden and Norway's joint Euro 2016 bid fails*
> 
> STOCKHOLM (AP) — The Swedish Football Federation says the Swedish and Norwegian governments won't fund the countries' joint bid to host the 2016 European Championship.
> The football federation said late Wednesday the governments had declined to help municipalities fund the necessary arena investments. The decision is expected to be formalized by the governments at a date yet to be set.
> 
> Although municipalities could finance the investments themselves, the FA said it will be impossible to host the event if the governments' plans are formalized.
> 
> "This is obviously a disappointment," FA chairman Lars-Ake Lagrell said in a statement. "We had hoped the state would help the municipalities with the investments."
> 
> Sweden staged the eight-team European Championship in 1992. Norway has never hosted the tournament.
> 
> Candidates to host Euro 2016 must have nine 30,000-capacity stadiums and at least two stadiums with a minimum capacity of 50,000.
> 
> Other candidates to host the games are France, Italy and Turkey.


USAToday.com


----------



## Kjello0

Something to do with stadiums in Italy as far as I could understand.


----------



## Big Cat

I thought from the beginning that the real competition will be between Turkey and France


----------



## czarny

I put my vote for Norway and Sweden I am Polish good luck.


----------



## Sagaris

czarny said:


> I put my vote for Norway and Sweden I am Polish good luck.


Norway/Sweden bid is falling apart.


matts67 said:


> IMO It's gonna be mainly a "who is better at lobbying" game as I think all the three remaining countries could host a decent EURO without any problems...
> We'll send Thierry Henry to support our bid...
> :banana:


No, send Alizée and not much in the way of clothing...


----------



## Axelferis

Final battle: France VS Turkey!

Winner: France!


----------



## parcdesprinces

Sagaris said:


> No, send Alizée and not much in the way of clothing...


Do you mean the (already old-fashioned) singer ????? hno:


----------



## Sagaris

parcdesprinces said:


> Do you mean the (already old-fashioned) singer ????? hno:


Yes, she hasn't gotten ugly in the last 2-3 years? Has she?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Axelferis said:


> Final battle: France VS Turkey!
> 
> Winner: France!


At least we are in the final this time


----------



## parcdesprinces

Sagaris said:


> Yes, she hasn't gotten ugly in the last 2-3 years? Has she?


No, she hasn't ! But: 

Are you French ??? I guess you aren't.... 
Because we do have other (lovely) singers.... :yes:


----------



## SIMSI

My vote for Turkey!!!


----------



## destroyerend

Go Turkey:cheers:


----------



## piraB4L

Allez la France, vive le pain et le saucisson :banana:


----------



## Big Cat

Turkey


----------



## Sagaris

parcdesprinces said:


> No, she hasn't ! But:
> 
> Are you French ??? I guess you aren't....
> Because we do have other (lovely) singers.... :yes:


Non, je ne suis pas français, je n'ai même pas visité votre pays.

Mais qui sont ces chanteuses Françaises qui sont aussi belle que Alizée? C'est un peu difficile a imaginer que vous avez autres chanteuses de la qualité d'Alizée. Alizée est aussi un supporteuse de AC Ajaccio. Ces autres chanteuses sont aussi les supporteuses d'un club de football?


----------



## Sylver

I read somewhere that Norway & Sweden withdrew from the bidding. Is this true?


----------



## dacrio

Sylver said:


> I read somewhere that Norway & Sweden withdrew from the bidding. Is this true?


yes.


----------



## ensarsever

^^
what is the reason ?


----------



## Aka

ensarsever said:


> ^^
> what is the reason ?


Lack of support from their governments.


----------



## Sylver

I was rooting for Norway & Sweden. None of these 3 bidding countries deserve the Euro though. Especially France and Italy. They both hosted it twice already. I think that UEFA will give the Euro to France or Turkey. If Turkey doesnt get it then they might get it in 2020. I guess im rooting for France then.


----------



## SIMSI

Sylver said:


> I was rooting for Norway & Sweden. None of these 3 bidding countries deserve the Euro though. Especially France and Italy. They both hosted it twice already. I think that UEFA will give the Euro to France or Turkey. If Turkey doesnt get it then they might get it in 2020. I guess im rooting for France then.


As for me Turkey deserve Euro next, after P/U cup France and Italy had many events in the past as Sweden in 80-tees. New country, new stadiums, roads, etc the same in Poland we have now. Go Turkey!!!!


----------



## www.sercan.de

somehow i still prefer 2020 for Turkey
2020 soudn better and more special than 2016


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ are you sure if it will be built?

@Fizmo, I wish you say the truth, but you forget that Platini will want Euro in France...


----------



## Genç

Kuvvaci said:


> @Fizmo, I wish you say the truth, but you forget that Platini will want Euro in France...


True, but Turkey has Şenes Erzik behind the bid, the UEFA vice-president :cheers:


----------



## Sylver

Platini and Erzik cant vote anyway. No representitives in UEFA from the bidding countries can vote. All they can do is support and try to win over the other delegates.


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ so, don't you think Platini will effect the voter members?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ IMHO, Platini gaah is much more a disadvantage for us, than an advantage !!!!!


----------



## Big Cat

Why?


----------



## Sylver

Kuvvaci said:


> ^^ so, don't you think Platini will effect the voter members?


Thats what i said in my earlier post...


----------



## alpertunga

winner is go *TURKEEEYYYY*:cheers:^^turqoue, turkiye. TURKISTANNNNNNNNN....


----------



## alpertunga

wınner....:cheers::banana:


----------



## alpertunga




----------



## www.sercan.de

can you please edit you post and please just 1 post and not many in a row.


----------



## sali_haci

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ IMHO, Platini gaah is much more a disadvantage for us, than an advantage !!!!!


Than with President and Vice- President for France and Turkey... Italy takes the advantage..:nuts:


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ Vice president Erzik couldn't have any effect on the jury last time. His effect on the process is just to help Turkish Federation to prepare a better bidding folder, he can't effect the result. But Platini is not like Erzik. He is a strong personality and have power to effect the reult.

BTW, are you from Bulgaria?


----------



## Livno80101

I'd like Turkey to got it, as they have never been hosts of Euro...while others have... and I have question - what are approximately costs of all stadiums in Turkey's bid, in total?


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^sercan can answer that better... But I think cheaper than both France and Italy...

Turkey will renew the Olimpic stadium, with some new stands and a new roof system. TT Arena is under constraction and Kayseri's new modern stadium is already at the service. We will have to build 6 new stadiums more. And as I read, the architecture company wich designed the stadiums of EURO 2012 will design those 6 new stadiums. We will see...


----------



## www.sercan.de

Actually we do not know the cost, because they will be built by the money of the old old satdium ground (at least in many cities)
So it depends on the value of the old stadium ground and design and capacity of the new one.
The last thiong i heard was 400 Mil. Euro.
No, the Arena GmmB is not a architect office. As far as i understand they just help at the design. Make it for EURO standards etc


----------



## sali_haci

Kuvvaci said:


> ^^ Vice president Erzik couldn't have any effect on the jury last time. His effect on the process is just to help Turkish Federation to prepare a better bidding folder, he can't effect the result. But Platini is not like Erzik. He is a strong personality and have power to effect the reult.
> 
> BTW, are you from Bulgaria?



Yeah, I'm from Bulgaria... Have you ever been in Bulgaria? :cheers:


----------



## sali_haci

In the bulgarian sport sites i've read that the whole cost of the EURO 2016 in Turkey will be 1.65bil. euros.. For new stadiums, infrastructure, tourism and etc.


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ I didn't hear about it... What else does your media say about it? Who is favourite according to the Bulgarian media?

I guess you speak Turkish very well?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Could be true.
I read about 1 bil for the infrastructure


----------



## parcdesprinces

Big Cat said:


> Why?


Because:

Firstly: I don't like him  !!!
& Secondly: He doesn't seem to support our bid  !!





sali_haci said:


> Than with President and Vice- President for France and Turkey... Italy takes the advantage..:nuts:


Maybe  !


----------



## Sylver

I was reading somewhere that because of Turkey's geographical location it could be a harm to the security of the fans coming to the tournament if the country was given the rights to host it. Turkey is 99% Muslim and because there could be groups of Muslim militiants and extremists, they could plan attacks on traveling fans.

How well is the security in Turkey? Can they cope with the threats of Al Quieda and other Islamist extremists?


----------



## Xtandragn

www.sercan.de said:


> Could be true.
> I read about 1 bil for the infrastructure


All cities for the tournament will be connected with High Speed Trains


----------



## Xtandragn

Sylver said:


> How well is the security in Turkey? Can they cope with the threats of Al Quieda and other Islamist extremists?


They will come and blow everyones ass in the air and the security will watch BOOOOM :lol:
They will organize a maestro firework like in New Year´s eve for the celebration of winning games.

:jk:


----------



## Big Cat

Is it possible to see a map with all Turkish cities hosting the games?


----------



## sali_haci

Kuvvaci said:


> ^^ I didn't hear about it... What else does your media say about it? Who is favourite according to the Bulgarian media?
> 
> I guess you speak Turkish very well?




Only the biggest sites write about EURO 2016( only 2-3 of them)... But they write only for the Turkish bid  In some sites they wrote about Istanbul's bid for SOG 2020 ...

Kuvvaci: The turks in Bulgaria are around 800 000 ppl... but a lot of the bulgarians are racists and they hate the turks and muslims because of the Ottoman "slavery" ( as they call it) :nuts: The bulgarian language is close to the serbian but it's full of turkish words. :lol: 
I want to ask you something: What the ppl of Turkey think about Bulgaria and bulgars? Cuz bulgarians think that turks want to kill them all, to destroy bulgaria and etc..:bash:

p.c. I'am turk....:dj:


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

Big Cat said:


> Is it possible to see a map with all Turkish cities hosting the games?


Here is the candidate cities


----------



## Big Cat

Thanks! It coincides with the high-speed railway building in Turkey very well:


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

^^Exactly. But there should be a Northern city too from the Blacksea Region, such as Trabzon or Samsun.


----------



## Drugo

mmm


----------



## Kuvvaci

Jünyus Brütüs said:


> ^^Exactly. But there should be a Northern city too from the Blacksea Region, such as Trabzon or Samsun.


I disagree.. No need fo Trabzon, Samsun is too away and transportation handicaped.. Selected cities are the bst options for now.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yes.
Currently we have a smal "war" in Turkey.
"Why not a city from the east and blacksea area etc"


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ also why not that stadium (for example Fenerbahçe president),

But if guys think properly, they will see that TFF selected the best options for getting the EURO. We had not another chance.


----------



## www.sercan.de

*New poll*

New poll


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

Kuvvaci said:


> I disagree.. No need fo Trabzon, Samsun is too away and transportation handicaped.. Selected cities are the bst options for now.


You're right but I think federation should show some respect to the Trabzon since the city itself has the biggest percentage of football fans after the Istanbul.


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ so, the bid folder would be weak against France and Italy. Trabzon is not a city wich is suitable for UEFA criterians and standarts. It is not important their fans, it is important the guest fans. Transportation, housing, winning and the distance to other cities.. Also all cities have very good fans in Turkey, wich city could be out, Eskişehir, Bursa, Kayseri or Antalya? Wich of those cities could be out for a city wich is not suitable for any standart of UEFA?


----------



## sali_haci

I'm agree with Kuvvaci...


----------



## sali_haci

I don't like one thing at the turkish bid... the stadiums are too small.. Bursa is town with population of 3mln ppl and the stadium will be 33k or 35k... they' ve to make it 40k at least.... It will be good for future turkish bid for WC...


----------



## www.sercan.de

We have to wait.
If Bursa's new stadium will be built in a new area than can maybe build a bigger one.


----------



## Kuvvaci

sali_haci said:


> I don't like one thing at the turkish bid... the stadiums are too small.. Bursa is town with population of 3mln ppl and the stadium will be 33k or 35k... they' ve to make it 40k at least.... It will be good for future turkish bid for WC...


though the capacities are enough for EURO. France and Italy shows bigger capacities because they want those stadiums for their local leagues.


----------



## Kuvvaci

matts67 said:


> I think Napo meant that Stadiums count only for a "small" percentage in the UEFA evaluation of the bids which will begin in march if I'm right...The others being for example the transports infrastructures, hotel capacities of the cities etc... I remember reading an article in the French press about the percentage accorded to each parts of the bids but I can't remember what the numbers were...sorry!


You must be right? How could Italy lose against POL/UKR then?


----------



## Axelferis

@parcdesprinces :great presentation!!!  France has the better equilibrium


----------



## matts67

Kuvvaci said:


> You must be right? How could Italy lose against POL/UKR then?


Well, It's like for the Olympics: they have a commitee who analyzes the bids, mark them, compare them, but at the end it's a vote...


----------



## hknsngr

This message has been removed by the user.


----------



## matts67

hknsngr said:


> I think France, less fortunate. Because racism is growing in French football.


Humm, I don't think it is especially worse in France than anywhere else...and Italy is not really an exemple for that...Racism in stadiums are a quite a global problem unfortunately...



hknsngr said:


> Also during a 2010 World Cup qualifier against Ireland, Henry used his hand to control the ball before setting up the winning goal. These are too distasteful.


Come on, someday people will have to stop using that story for everything...Honestly, at first, I was like everyone, not very proud of the way France qualified, but when I saw that Ireland finally even dared to ask the FIFA to be invited as a 33rd team for the WC (!!), I started thinking that the lack of fair play wasn't maybe only on the French side after all...There are referee mistakes every day...
You can't seriously think this will influence the vote?! Can you really imagine a UEFA executive saying "oh come on, I can't attribute the organisation to France, one of their players made a hand control intentionnaly one day..." :nuts: In that case you could also point out Materazzi's alleged insults to Zidane, or the problems during a Turkey-Switzerland game a few years ago! but that would be ridiculous...


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ I agree with you... All those things are anything in football.


----------



## fezadatek

italy+france < turkey ..very nice turkey is vinner:lol:


----------



## parcdesprinces

fezadatek said:


> italy+france < turkey ..very nice turkey is vinner:lol:


Are you sure... You seem as arrogant as a French  !! 

But, if you really want to play that game..........I can be an arrogant Frenchman and I can say:

History, architecture (numerous "little Paris" all around the world, even in countries which have never been French colonies), overseas departments and territories (worldwide France :yes, an exceptional geographical location (3 seas, Alps/Pyrénnées & magnificent countrysides, cities & villages), world's 5th economy , 3rd or 4th military power (beware :devil, 3rd or 4th political/diplomatic power, one of the greatest cultural power, the "motor" (with Germany) of the EU & the first tourist destination on the planet...etc etc 

Welcome to France :cheers: (with its diversity)


*TGV High speed national and international network:*
-TGV Atlantique
-TGV Méditerrannée
-TGV Nord & Nord-Europe (France-Belgium)
-TGV Est-Europe (France-Luxembourg-Germany) & ICE (France-Germany)
-Eurostar (France-UK-Belgium)
-Thalys (France-Belgium-Netherlands-Germany)
-Lyria aka Ligne de Coeur (France-Switzerland)





































Most of candidate cities have an international airport and France has a good highway network.



*Cities & Stadiums :* (9+3)

1 *Paris/St-Denis (Stade de France)* 81,338 (renovation)
2 *Marseille* 65/70,000 (extension)
3 *Lyon (Ol Land)* 61,556 (new)
4 *Paris (Parc des Princes)* 50/53,000 + retractable roof ? (extension)
5 *Lille* 50,283 + Retractable Roof & Movable Pitch (new)
6 *Lens* 44.000 (extension)
7 *Bordeaux* 43,500 (new)
8 *Toulouse* 40/43,000 (extension)
9 *St Etienne* 42,000 (extension)
10 *Strasbourg* 36,000 (extension)
11 *Nice* 35/38,000 (new)
12 *Nancy* 35,000 + Retractable Roof (extension)


------------------------------------------------


*Paris (St-Denis) (The very first gothic monument in the world)



















Stade de France* (81,338: renovation)



















--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Marseille (The large commercial port on the Med. sea)


























Stade Vélodrome* (65/75k: refurbishment & extension)

*Current stadium:


















Vision: *










--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Lyon (The homeTown of Cinema... & also of the French Gastronomy)

























"OL Land"* (61,556: new)

*Project* (approved):


















--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Paris (Well....It's Paris !!!!)


































Parc des Princes* (50/53K + retractable roof ?: refurbishment & extension)

*Current stadium:









Proposal: *










--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Lille (Welcome to Flanders... Lille has a great location: "Carrefour de l'Europe")


























"Grand Stade"* (50,283 + retractable roof + mobile pitch: new)

*Project* (u/c):










--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Lens (the former mining town)


















Stade Félix-Bollaert* (44K: refurbishment & extension)

*Current stadium:









Proposal:*










--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Bordeaux ("La Belle Endormie".. Known for its wines and its monuments...)


























"Grand Stade"* (43/44K: new)



*No proposal yet !*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Toulouse (HomeTown of Airbus, the home base of the European aerospace industry (including Concorde ))


























Stadium Municipal* (40/43K: refurbishment & extension)

*Current stadium:


















They will extend the second ring all around the stadium and change all the seats.*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*St-Etienne (another former mining town, but which has a very old history)


























Stade Geoffroy-Guichard* (42K: refurbishment & extension)

*Current stadium:










No proposal yet, but they are going to close the corners (with stands & suites) and remove the current roofs in order to add a new one over the whole "new" stadium.*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Nice (Welcome to Italy . City of Nice is also: Côte d'Azur (Cannes, St Tropez, Monaco..etc), La Baie des Anges, The French "California"....)

























"Grand Stade"* (35/38K: new)



*No render yet ! (approved)*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Strasbourg (Welcome to Germany.... Strasbourg is known as the European capital: EU Parliament, Council of Europe, European Court of Human Rights... etc)


































Stade de la Meinau* (36K: refurbishment & extension)

*Current stadium:









Vision: *










--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Nancy (Nancy's region is the homeland of Michel Platini :yes:, AND is the Capital of Lorraine)


























Stade Marcel-Picot* (35K + retractable roof: refurbishment & extension)

*Current stadium:









Project* (approved):









-----------------------------------------------------

More info about stadia on the FRANCE - Stadium and Arena Development News thread.


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ parcdeprices, I think he was having fun, not being arrogant. Wonderful pesantation, thank you, but we already saw this presentation a few tmes at the former pages. No need to tire yourself for a joke.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Don't worry, I've understood very well what he meant.

So I answered (half humor/half )... and, indeed, I repost my "presentation", but with some changes...


----------



## Kuvvaci

okay, you are right.


----------



## www.sercan.de

According to a guy from TFF


Ankara: 50,000+
Antalya and Izmir: 40,000+
Konya and Eskisehir: 30,000+

Rest i u/c or already buit.

40k is too big for Antalya. And 30k is too smal for Bursa


----------



## Selcuk

www.sercan.de said:


> According to a guy from TFF
> 
> 
> Ankara: 50,000+
> Antalya and Izmir: 40,000+
> Konya and Eskisehir: 30,000+
> 
> Rest i u/c or already buit.
> 
> 40k is too big for Antalya. And 30k is too smal for Bursa




So then we have following stadiums:


*ISTANBUL*

Olympic Stadium (~90.000? after extension and renovation) --> maybe the biggest stadium at the EURO ever?!

Galatasaray Stadium (52.500)


*ANKARA*

New Stadium (50.000+)


*IZMIR*

New Stadium (44.000+)


*ANTALYA*

New Stadium (40.000+)


*BURSA*

New Stadium (30.000+, but probably 40.000+)


*KAYSERI*

Kadir Has Stadium (32.000)


*KONYA*

New Stadium (33.000+)


*ESKISEHIR*

New Stadium (30.000+)



*TOTAL: ~407.000+*


in comparison with:

2004: ~377.000 (10 stadiums)
2008: ~283.000 (8 stadiums)
2012: ~383.000 (8 stadiums)


----------



## romano89

Selcuk said:


> So then we have following stadiums:
> 
> 
> *ISTANBUL*
> 
> Olympic Stadium (~90.000? after extension and renovation) --> maybe the biggest stadium at the EURO ever?!
> 
> Galatasaray Stadium (52.500)
> 
> 
> *ANKARA*
> 
> New Stadium (50.000+)
> 
> 
> *IZMIR*
> 
> New Stadium (44.000+)
> 
> 
> *ANTALYA*
> 
> New Stadium (40.000+)
> 
> 
> *BURSA*
> 
> New Stadium (30.000+, but probably 40.000+)
> 
> 
> *KAYSERI*
> 
> Kadir Has Stadium (32.000)
> 
> 
> *KONYA*
> 
> New Stadium (33.000+)
> 
> 
> *ESKISEHIR*
> 
> New Stadium (30.000+)
> 
> 
> 
> *TOTAL: ~407.000+*
> 
> 
> in comparison with:
> 
> 2004: ~377.000 (10 stadiums)
> 2008: ~283.000 (8 stadiums)
> 2012: ~383.000 (8 stadiums)



only 9 stadiums?? hmm...hno:


----------



## Kuvvaci

www.sercan.de said:


> According to a guy from TFF
> 
> 
> Ankara: 50,000+
> Antalya and Izmir: 40,000+
> Konya and Eskisehir: 30,000+
> 
> Rest i u/c or already buit.
> 
> 40k is too big for Antalya. And 30k is too smal for Bursa


wich guy is he?

and what does


> Rest i u/c or already buit.


 mean?


----------



## Kuvvaci

romano89 said:


> only 9 stadiums?? hmm...hno:


all countries will have 9 stadiums for tournement. extra 3 are just reserves...


----------



## romano89

Kuvvaci said:


> all countries will have 9 stadiums for tournement. extra 3 are just reserves...


yes, I know that, but i was wondering what is the strong point of turkey if it has 3 stadiums less than italy and france and an infrastructure situation not very brilliant!! and then, on wikipedia I read that the backup stadiums were Adana, Trabzon and Sanliurfa, what did it happen to these cities??


----------



## www.sercan.de

Kuvvaci said:


> wich guy is he?
> 
> and what does mean?



Orhan Gorbon attorneyship of the genel secretary of the TFF


----------



## Messi

Turkey has by far better infrastructure than Poland/Ukraine. 4 cities are connected to the highspeed network and all cities have large, modern airports. Beside this Turkish Airlines has the highest number of destinations just after Lufthansa in Europe. Istanbul is among top 5 most visited cities of the world and the west coast between Antalya and Izmir is receiving 30 million Tourist in a year, making Turkey the 7th most visited country in the world. All cities have railway system... I don't know what's missing to call it "not very brilliant"


----------



## romano89

Messi said:


> Turkey has by far better infrastructure than Poland/Ukraine. 4 cities are connected to the highspeed network and all cities have large, modern airports. Beside this Turkish Airlines has the highest number of destinations just after Lufthansa in Europe. Istanbul is among top 5 most visited cities of the world and the west coast between Antalya and Izmir is receiving 30 million Tourist in a year, making Turkey the 7th most visited country in the world. All cities have railway system... I don't know what's missing to call it "not very brilliant"


well, i think it needs reserve stadiums and more infrastructures, even if it's better than POL/UKR! I think that all 3 the bids are very strong (maybe Italy a little bit less) but you cannot just base it on how beautiful a country is! (that's why italy lost the 2012 bid)!


----------



## Sylver

> TOTAL: ~407.000+
> 
> 
> in comparison with:
> 
> 2004: ~377.000 (10 stadiums)
> 2008: ~283.000 (8 stadiums)
> 2012: ~383.000 (8 stadiums)


You cant compare the total capacity of the stadiums with the earlier Euros. This one will be the first to have 24 teams instead of 16 thus creating more needs for more seating. For Euro 2012, not all stadiums are finished so we dont even have to final capacity yet. Same applies for Turkey.


----------



## Messi

Who talked about being beautiful? These stats I gave show that Turkey is able to handle huge masses of tourists.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Thast true.
We do not have official projects for the Reserve stadiums

There are just some news about Trabzon getting a new 40k football stadium and Adana a new 30-35k football stadium


----------



## Napo

parcdesprinces said:


> Are you sure... You seem as arrogant as a French  !!
> 
> But, if you really want to play that game..........I can be an arrogant Frenchman and I can say:
> 
> History, architecture (numerous "little Paris" all around the world, even in countries which have never been French colonies), overseas departments and territories (worldwide France :yes, an exceptional geographical location (3 seas, Alps/Pyrénnées & magnificent countrysides, cities & villages), world's 5th economy , 3rd or 4th military power (beware :devil, 3rd or 4th political/diplomatic power, one of the greatest cultural power, the "motor" (with Germany) of the EU & the first tourist destination on the planet...etc etc
> 
> Welcome to France :cheers: (with its diversity)



Then is true, french people greatly overestimate their country :lol:

please...


----------



## matts67

Napo said:


> Then is true, french people greatly overestimate their country :lol:
> 
> please...


Yes we do! :lol: (but we are aware of it...)


----------



## Kuvvaci

www.sercan.de said:


> Orhan Gorbon attorneyship of the genel secretary of the TFF


what do you mean by saying "Rest i u/c or already buit."?

Also don't trust the personalities tell. They are just supeclation unless thre is no offical announcment.


----------



## Kuvvaci

www.sercan.de said:


> Thast true.
> We do not have official projects for the Reserve stadiums
> 
> There are just some news about Trabzon getting a new 40k football stadium and Adana a new 30-35k football stadium


Sercan, we don't have offical projects for main stadiums yet... Of course so noormal that we don't have offical projects for Reserve stadiums. 

You and all people forget that Turkey didn't announce the projects yet. They just give a pre-information and you accept those infos as project. No, projects are not announced yet.

Also, beside the Trabzon and Adana, Şanlıurfa stadium is already done (30 k stadium) this is why this city is shown for reserve.


----------



## parcdesprinces

matts67 said:


> Yes we do! :lol: (but we are aware of it...)


Indeed !! :bowtie:.......:lol:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Kuvvaci said:


> what do you mean by saying "Rest i u/c or already buit."?
> 
> Also don't trust the personalities tell. They are just supeclation unless thre is no offical announcment.


rest of the stadiums of the turkish bid is u/c (TTA) or already built (Olimpiyat and Kadir Has)


----------



## www.sercan.de

Kuvvaci said:


> Sercan, we don't have offical projects for main stadiums yet... Of course so noormal that we don't have offical projects for Reserve stadiums.
> 
> You and all people forget that Turkey didn't announce the projects yet. They just give a pre-information and you accept those infos as project. No, projects are not announced yet.
> 
> Also, beside the Trabzon and Adana, Şanlıurfa stadium is already done (30 k stadium) this is why this city is shown for reserve.


i don't think that they will publish real project next months.
I do not want to believe that the TFF gave all projects to just one office


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ this is another issue, but what I meant is we don't have even offical main stadiums projects that have been announced. Of course there is no reserve stadium project yet.


----------



## romano89

hey guys!!

it's a long time that someone doesn't write on this post..

yesterday I read a post on an Italian newspaper that said that Turkey has problems with its bid and it might retire...can the turkish members confirm???


----------



## Messi

nothing similar heard here...


----------



## Kuvvaci

no, there is nothing like this. Turkish bid is going on...


----------



## romano89

ok, thank you!!

so it was only a stupid italian journalist! (as you know we've got lots of them here:colgate


----------



## poxuy

> *French Football Chief Plays Down Euro 2016 Chances*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *French Football Federation (FFF) director general Jacques Lambert says his country are outsiders in the race to host the 2016 European Championships.*
> 
> Speaking before a presentation of the bid team’s communications strategy in Paris on Wednesday, Lambert played down claims that France was leading Turkey and Italy in the race to host the 2016 finals. France are bidding to host the tournament for the first time since 1984.
> 
> Having seen his country unexpectedly pipped at the post by London in the race to host the 2012 Olympics in July 2005, Lambert also urged caution to assembled journalists.
> 
> “It is a form of danger to be in the position of favorite,” he warned. “Remember Paris 2012? The country was in that position and we know what happened.”
> 
> Lambert highlighted Turkey as France’s “number one competitor” saying that its bid was “extremely strong.”
> 
> “Turkey was a candidate on two previous occasions. It has a benefit of priority that we cannot remove. The Turkish Federation will release a bid of very high quality.”
> 
> He said that Italy, so stung when it was overlooked in favor of Poland-Ukraine for the 2012, should not be discounted either.
> 
> “Somehow we are the smallest,” Lambert said
> 
> Twelve French cities have been pre-selected to host matches: Bordeaux, Lens, Lille, Lyon, Marseille, Nancy, Nice, Paris Saint-Denis, Saint-Etienne, Strasbourg and Toulouse.
> 
> UEFA’s bidding rules insist that France must decide which nine of these cities will host matches, with three in reserve, before submitting its bid documents next month.
> 
> "We're on schedule," said Lambert. "We respect the roadmap set. We have completed drafting the application. This is the version to be submitted to UEFA."
> 
> Applications for the finals must be received by UEFA by February 15. UEFA will announce the tournament hosts on May 28.


http://www.worldfootballinsider.com/Story.aspx?id=32909


----------



## Kuvvaci

they talk on what we talk about... Very interesting...


----------



## Samanyol

Kuvvaci said:


> Also, beside the Trabzon and Adana, Şanlıurfa stadium is already done (30 k stadium) this is why this city is shown for reserve.



Trabzon has the Akyazi project.They are still trying to solve the financing of the stadium.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Kuvvaci said:


> they talk on what we talk about... Very interesting...


Sure, but I think the French FA has just begun its lobbying...  :

_"Oh, please, vote for us, pleeaase, we are so small/weak in front of the so strong other bids...etc..etc"......._

Indeed, the 2012 Olympic bid is in all minds..... :nuts:


----------



## Kuvvaci

parcdesprinces said:


> Sure, but I think the French FA has just begun its lobbying...  :
> 
> _"Oh, please, vote for us, pleeaase, we are so small/weak in front of the so strong other bids...etc..etc"......._
> 
> Indeed, the 2012 Olympic bid is in all minds..... :nuts:


I told you, France will win... But of course with lobby..


----------



## Sylver

^^Still cant be sure about that. Its not fair that France can host it 3 times while other countries cant even get one bid chosen. I think UEFA might choose Turkey because of theire idea to bring football to Eastern Europe :/


----------



## Aka

Sylver said:


> ^^Still cant be sure about that. Its not fair that France can host it 3 times while other countries cant even get one bid chosen. I think UEFA might choose Turkey because of theire idea to bring football to Eastern Europe :/


You mean Asia. Aren't you from Eastern Europe?


----------



## Sylver

Aka said:


> You mean Asia. Aren't you from Eastern Europe?


Yes


----------



## Sagaris

Sylver said:


> Yes


Must be Eastern Poland then. Im from Central Europe.


----------



## romano89

Sylver said:


> ^^Still cant be sure about that. Its not fair that France can host it 3 times while other countries cant even get one bid chosen. I think UEFA might choose Turkey because of theire idea to bring football to Eastern Europe :/


I thought you brought football in eastern europe with POL/UKR 2012!!


----------



## sali_haci

Bring it in South- Eastern Europe...


----------



## romano89

it's better to bring them in south europe!! :lol:


----------



## www.sercan.de

TFF made a research to see if the inhabitants want the EURO 2016..

In Kayseri 97,5% of the people want the EURO 2016 in Turkey.
Izmir: 93%
Istanbul: 91,3%
Eskisehir: 89,7%
Antalya: 84,9%
Ankara: 83,5%
Konya: 80,8%
Bursa: 70,6%

Whole Turkey average is 87,1%


Konya has got the highest% against the EURO (8,6%).
Highest undecided is Bursa (19,8%)


----------



## Kuvvaci

may I ask wich stupid doesn't want such an organization and why?


----------



## [email protected]

deleted


----------



## Genç

I agree with you, Kuvvaci - who the hell wouldn't say 'yes' to this?!


----------



## MS20

Personally I still hope Italy get this - they were close in the bidding process for 2012, and as far as I can remember, won the first stage by a landslide. Italy needs a tournament to rejuvenate its infrastructure and stadia.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Kuvvaci said:


> may I ask wich stupid doesn't want such an organization and why?


Just look at AUT & SUI


----------



## romano89

Kuvvaci said:


> may I ask wich stupid doesn't want such an organization and why?


I'm italian, and I can tell you that in italy many people don't want euro 2016: the italians are the most sceptic people in the world: this is because some things in italy work badly (corruption,mafia, ecc...) and so every time you propose something like world cup or olympic games they say "this is only an aim for speculation, ecc..." and they start saying a lot of excuses and stupid things. This is happening for euro 2016, rome's bid for 2020 olympic's and for rome's gp. Obviously not all italians are like this, but unfortunatly many of them are


----------



## Cacchio

The thing about the italian bid is that is centred around public money. We had hoped that this time around we could have new private venues (i.e. the new juventus stadium).


----------



## Kuvvaci

stadiums in Turkey will be private sector or municipality private sector cooperation, like already built Kayseri or u/c TTA in Istanbul


----------



## hknsngr

This message has been removed by the user.


----------



## romano89

Cacchio said:


> The thing about the italian bid is that is centred around public money. We had hoped that this time around we could have new private venues (i.e. the new juventus stadium).


yea. that's the problem


----------



## Kuvvaci

does the state in Italy guarantee the construction costs of the stadium ?


----------



## romano89

Kuvvaci said:


> does the state in Italy guarantee the construction costs of the stadium ?


we hope so. the real problem is that the italian goverment gives very little money to the municipalities, and so they haven't got money to keep the stadiums in good conditions. The only way for getting out of this is doing like all europe does, giving the stadiums to private companies. Here we had a lot of projects, but it's all a way to speculate: in fact all the mucicipalities are disapproving the projects, and the only one that has been approved is the Turin one. The good thing that the Italian state is doing is that it's trying to pass a law to semplify costruction of new stadiums and to put a limit to speculation. We hope to get it throught the parliament by May, before the decision of the host nation. But the real problem it's that if the stadiums will continue to be property of municipalities in 20 years time we'll have the same situation that we've got now. And who's going to give us another european echampionship??


----------



## Highveld Lion

In my opinion the French will not get the Euro 2016. There are several reasons behind my reasoning. First of all, France is never going to build world class stadiums. France had the opportunity to do so for the Euro in 1984 and the World cup in 98 and they have not done so ( except for the spectacular stade de France ). They either have refurbished old stadiums such as Parc lescure, Geoffroy Guichard, Le velodrome, Gerland and the stadium in Toulouse or rebuild stadiums that were inadequate such as la Meinau.
It appears to be the same again for the Euro bid ( refurbish the Parc, the Stadium, Velodrome again , Lens , St Etienne ) . Quite boring indeed. What about the new projects, all arlesiennes like they say in French. How long is it going to take for OL to get their stadium ( do they wait until the get relegated to L2 ), same thing in Lille ( Where is the stadium ? ). What about Nice , who is going to finance a 45,000 seats stadium for a team that might go down to ligue 2, same for La Meinau ( RCS is at the bottom of L2 ). Too much bureaucracy and red tape in France. A lot project but nothing really concrete ( Arena 92, Stade Francais and Jean Bouin ).

Secondly, Football has never been fully supported in France and I have the feeling that within few years the Rugby top 14 will take over as the most popular league in France.


----------



## cafedelmar

parcdesprinces said:


> Yeah, I'm aware !
> 
> And maybe you should learn about what is "the economic integration" !
> 
> EU Member or not, the EU (the western part of the EU actually) and the Council of Europe (the same western part) gave and still give many financial helps to the whole eastern Europe. It's gradual but even the non EU members are helped !
> It happened exactly the same during the 80's and 90's for Spain, Greece, Ireland & Portugal (even before they became members of course) !


We're talking about infrastructure and stadiums, and I doubt the EU helps Ukraine by giving them money for example...




parcdesprinces said:


> That's not something you should be proud of hno: !


Who is talking about proud? 



parcdesprinces said:


> It's not a "contest" but, again, sadly, many French clubs (even in lower leagues) have Ultra groups ! OK, fortunately maybe not as violent as Polish or Serbian ones anymore, but during the late 80's/early 90's... it was another story !
> Most of European countries have or had hooliganism you know... Especially (for the western part of the continent) UK, the Netherlands, Germany, France and Italy !


hools and ultras are two diff. things, you know...And I think you don't even know what is/was going on in Poland, Russia etc...that's why when you mentioned about hools in France I loled...



parcdesprinces said:


> I remember very well, for example, the riots during France '98 WC, with some Brit and German hooligans (a French cop was almost killed by a violent german group of hools) !
> More, I remember also some troubles in the late 80's during Five Nations Championship in the Parc de Princes area in Paris (which is surprising from Rugby fans).... etc etc


And? What's your point? Things like that happend everywhere, even in Macedonia, but you won't mention about macedonin hools cause that's would be hilarious, you know what i mean?




parcdesprinces said:


> About safety, I must admit that I would feel much more safe in the "touristic Turkey" than in some parts of Ukraine for example !


I have never been to Ukraine (you probably too) so how the hell you might know anything about safety in Ukraine?...It's called stereotypes! And it doesn't matter if there're any prerequisites to feel more safe in Turkey than in Ukraine... But I must admit that i feel exactly the same


----------



## Kuvvaci

Highveld Lion said:


> In my opinion the French will not get the Euro 2016. There are several reasons behind my reasoning. First of all, France is never going to build world class stadiums. France had the opportunity to do so for the Euro in 1984 and the World cup in 98 and they have not done so ( except for the spectacular stade de France ). They either have refurbished old stadiums such as Parc lescure, Geoffroy Guichard, Le velodrome, Gerland and the stadium in Toulouse or rebuild stadiums that were inadequate such as la Meinau.
> It appears to be the same again for the Euro bid ( refurbish the Parc, the Stadium, Velodrome again , Lens , St Etienne ) . Quite boring indeed. What about the new projects, all arlesiennes like they say in French. How long is it going to take for OL to get their stadium ( do they wait until the get relegated to L2 ), same thing in Lille ( Where is the stadium ? ). What about Nice , who is going to finance a 45,000 seats stadium for a team that might go down to ligue 2, same for La Meinau ( RCS is at the bottom of L2 ). Too much bureaucracy and red tape in France. A lot project but nothing really concrete ( Arena 92, Stade Francais and Jean Bouin ).
> 
> Secondly, Football has never been fully supported in France and I have the feeling that within few years the Rugby top 14 will take over as the most popular league in France.


interesting point of viiew. I don't know that situations, and I really respect both ıtaly and France, but I believe it is time for unexerinced country who will have completely new stadiums.


----------



## parcdesprinces

cafedelmar said:


> and I doubt the EU helps Ukraine by giving them money for example


For stadiums certainly not, but for infrastructures and various upgrades: yes !

Since 1991, EU gave 2,5 billion Euros to Ukraine !

Source: European Commission.



> Who is talking about proud?


Well, apparently the lack of violence of French hools makes you laugh...so ??



> And? What's your point?


Here is my point  :


> Things like that happend everywhere


And not only in Poland !



> I have never been to Ukraine (you probably too)


You could be surprised ! 
And anyway, because I don't know the whole Ukraine and because I was there a long time ago, I wrote: "I would *feel*......in *some parts* of Ukraine..." Which is of course very personal and subjective !


----------



## parcdesprinces

Highveld Lion said:


> Secondly, Football has never been fully supported in France and I have the feeling that within few years the Rugby top 14 will take over as the most popular league in France.


For this, I totally agree !
If Top 14 becomes more popular than L1, then I'll be glad :banana: ! 

About refurbishments, this time I think they will be done properly especially due to UEFA recommendations which are very high, whether we host Euro or not !
Most of French stadiums are old indeed but they are and have been upgraded frequently (10 stadiums hosted the Rugby World cup 2 years ago) , they simply need more hospitality areas, more suites etc. And due to UEFA regulations, they also need wider seats. Some projects are quite impressive and from the top of the government, things have changed (new law for helping new stadium projects etc) !


A short recap:

-Stade de France doesn't need any upgrade but apparently they will spend €100M for renovate it !

-Toulouse needs some minor upgrades and is almost in conformity.

-Le Havre, Metz, Nancy, Lens, Marseille & Parc des Princes refurbishments are approved and till today there is no problem.

-The new stadium of Nice is also approved and will be payed by the municipality, it will be part of a larger project named "EcoVallée" ! 

-Stade Jean Bouin is approved and re-approved, but there are still some strong opposition groups.. (taxpayers, local politicians -Right wing- and the community of the district, one of the wealthiest of Paris). The Municipality of Paris -Socialist- wants this stadium (and will pay it: So do I ! hno, the last round of this never ending story was won by them (municipality) but opponents have promised to attack the project again... to be continued....

-Arena 92 in Nanterre/LD is ready (financially) but there is indeed an issue with the owner of the land (Puteaux Municipality, who wants the same surface elsewhere). IMO it's not a big deal, they will certainly find an agreement because the supports of this projects (especially the minister of Sports) come from the same political party than Puteaux Municipality.... !

-Le Mans, Ajaccio & Dijon are u/c 

-Valenciennes is also u/c but, indeed, for this one there are some troubles because the building permit was canceled by the administrative court due to opponents ! 

-Lille: works have started... finally ! 

-About Bordeaux, apparently the project is progressing very fast :?

The three black sheep/weakest links are St Etienne, Strasbourg & Lyon for different reasons !

-In Lyon, the project is ready and financed since many months but the owner of the land still doesn't want to sell (and he's within his rights !)

-Strasbourg and St Etienne are still hesitating (especially due to the cost of each project, payed by the municipalities with a small help of the Government)


----------



## olis57

I think for Stade de France, the renovation will cost 10M€, and not 100M€.

EDIT: My mistake! In fact, the Consortium Stade de France has to invest 100M€ from now to 2016 to renovate the stadium. The amount was confirmed to me this morning.


----------



## Muhtar

Only 3 months left for the final decision of the UEFA :cheers:


----------



## Highveld Lion

A country of French stature deserves a world class stadia infrastructure and I hope that the French authorities are going to go through with all projects being put in place. It should not matter if France gets the Euro in 2016, but all stadiums projects needs to come through. Of course being a former rugby player, I am particularly keen to see the top 14 and rugby become the N 1 sport in France. I have a lot of admiration for french rugby and their clubs.


----------



## romano89

Highveld Lion said:


> A country of French stature deserves a world class stadia infrastructure and I hope that the French authorities are going to go through with all projects being put in place. It should not matter if France gets the Euro in 2016, but all stadiums projects needs to come through. Of course being a former rugby player, I am particularly keen to see the top 14 and rugby become the N 1 sport in France. I have a lot of admiration for french rugby and their clubs.


^^ I think in this point Italy needs more of France and Turkey euro 2016. This is because France had the opportunity to renove the stadiums with the 1998 WC, and because italian stadiums are much worse than the french ones: the only ones that are quite good are Milan,Rome and the new Juventus one. And don't forget that in Italy football is more famous and popular than in france!!


----------



## Kuvvaci

for turkey, situation is not better. We couldn't have any opportunity to upgrade the stadiums. Istanbul stadiums are good and new Kayseri stadium too. But rest of turkey, stadiums are worse than italy, though are are so many projects.


----------



## [email protected]

deleted


----------



## romano89

Kuvvaci said:


> for turkey, situation is not better. We couldn't have any opportunity to upgrade the stadiums. Istanbul stadiums are good and new Kayseri stadium too. But rest of turkey, stadiums are worse than italy, though are are so many projects.


yes, but italy needs to upgrade the stadiums more than turkey because its championship is on the level of english, german and spanish one, but the stadiums are on the level of zambia, zimbabwe and swaliland!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ not so bad, come on...

 nooo we need it more, we didn't host it even once... Italy can host Olympics or a new World Cup.


----------



## www.sercan.de

itlian stadiums are still better than the turkish ones.


----------



## Kuvvaci

normal... they host EURO 1980 and World Cup 1990 and upgraded their stadiums. We didn't touch our stadiums since 1950's, 60's. Ankara's stadium is built in 1936 and just covered with a roof 15 years ago. Only modern stadium out of Istanbul is in Kayseri.


----------



## AdidasGazelle

Kuvvaci said:


> ^^ I am sure.. first of all the subject was the building the stadiums and infrasutructure. This is why I am sure..
> 
> hooligans. It is not more than another country. With only one example wich happened years ago you can't judge Turkey.


I'm not judging Turkey on the cold-blooded murder of two Leeds fans in the streets of Istanbul. 

Every time a Turkish team plays at home in the Champions league it is like a military operation just to get the away supporters to the stadium. It isn't safe for away fans and anyone who says different is in cloud cuckoo land.


----------



## www.sercan.de

What do you mean?

Istanbulian stadiums are inside the cities and you have no space. Therefore the away fans have got narrow corridors to get into the stadium.


----------



## Genç

AdidasGazelle said:


> I'm not judging Turkey on the cold-blooded murder of two Leeds fans in the streets of Istanbul.
> 
> Every time a Turkish team plays at home in the Champions league it is like a military operation just to get the away supporters to the stadium. It isn't safe for away fans and anyone who says different is in cloud cuckoo land.


If that's true then would you mind outlining a single example where away fans have been victim to any sort of hooliganism since then? Do you have anything that backs up your idea of a 'military operation'? What's 'unsafe' about fans travelling to Turkey? 

As I seem to remember the few times Liverpool have played Galatasaray or Besiktas in the last 10 years, they have been problem-free. How about Manchester United-BJK last year? Problem free. How about every single Italian, French, German team that travels and plays matches in Turkey? Problem free.

I think you're the one in cloud cuckoo land buddy.


----------



## AdidasGazelle

www.sercan.de said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Istanbulian stadiums are inside the cities and you have no space. Therefore the away fans have got narrow corridors to get into the stadium.


You have misunderstood me. 

English fans visiting Turkish stadiums in the Champions league fly in, get bussed to the stadium and at the final whistle get bussed back to the airport under heavy police escort. When English fans visit other countries they might stay a couple of days and have a nice time sampling the restaurants and bars etc etc. This isn't possible in Istanbul. It isn't safe.


----------



## AdidasGazelle

Genç said:


> If that's true then would you mind outlining a single example where away fans have been victim to any sort of hooliganism since then? Do you have anything that backs up your idea of a 'military operation'? What's 'unsafe' about fans travelling to Turkey?
> 
> As I seem to remember the few times Liverpool have played Galatasaray or Besiktas in the last 10 years, they have been problem-free. How about Manchester United-BJK last year? Problem free. How about every single Italian, French, German team that travels and plays matches in Turkey? Problem free.
> 
> I think you're the one in cloud cuckoo land buddy.


^^
See above.

This is a picture of United fans at Besiktas. It looks ridiculous. It has to be that way to keep them safe.









The away section at Old Trafford. One metre high green netting and a couple of rows of stewards. No prison cell here.


----------



## Highveld Lion

AdidadGazelle has a valid point. Security is going to be a key issue. fans needs to travel safely during the Euro and enjoy themselves (they also need to behave properly, I heard that on many instance the british fans were very disrespecful of the turkish people in the streets of Istanbul while travelling ). The picture of the turkish stadium with the away section is not that far fron the way section at the Parc des Princes in Paris thanks to some of the charming fans that the PSG has today. I was shocked when I went to see a football game at the Parc des Princes few years ago and saw the stadium looking like a prison camp. I used have season tickets in the mid 80s and the athmosphere was so much better. I was also quite shocked by the aggressivity of the hard core PSG fans, and the police presences in the streets. Now when, I come back to France from time to time I just go to Rugby top 14 games instead. 
When the Parc des Princes get refurbished all this needs to go, no wonder that in a metro area of 11 millions people they can barely fill a 45,000 seats stadium.
As far as Turkey is concerned, they need to work on their image. Who wants to go see a football game in a country where fans welcome you with welcome to hell signs ? Turkey is a beautiful country with an incomparable history and culture and this is what they need to promote.


----------



## romano89

Kuvvaci said:


> normal... they host EURO 1980 and World Cup 1990 and upgraded their stadiums. We didn't touch our stadiums since 1950's, 60's. Ankara's stadium is built in 1936 and just covered with a roof 15 years ago. Only modern stadium out of Istanbul is in Kayseri.


initially i've got to say that turkish stadiums are not very diffused because the turkis championship is not as important as the italian one
for EURO 80 we didn't touch our stadiums: the 4 stadiums used (rome,milan,naples,turin) weren't refurbished.
For the 1990 WC there was a very bad organization and many stupid or corrupt people to organize it. In italy we say it was a "magna-magna": the only two stadiums that were built were Turin's delle alpi (that was demolished last year to build on it the new juventus stadium) and bari's san nicola. some photos:

delle alpi:


















san nicola:


















^^ do they seem suitable stadiums for a world cup?? 

I think that the 1990 world cup has made the stadium situation worse, not better!


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ I love Stadio San Nicola, IMO it's a Masterpiece (Renzo Piano :cheers despite its athletics track !


You forgot Luigi Ferraris which was also entirely rebuilt !
And many stadiums were deeply refurbished and/or enlarged (Bologna, Firenze, Palermo, verona etc) and some others were fully covered (Rome, Milan, Napoli).

It's not so bad for that time and some of them were great (aesthetically) !
Today, indeed many of them look old and decrepit (because they haven't been well maintained I think).


----------



## romano89

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ I love Stadio San Nicola, IMO it's a Masterpiece (Renzo Piano :cheers despite its athletics track !
> 
> 
> You forgot Luigi Ferraris which was also entirely rebuilt !
> And many stadiums were deeply refurbished and/or enlarged (Bologna, Firenze, Palermo, verona etc) and some others were fully covered (Rome, Milan, Napoli).
> 
> It's not so bad for that time and some of them were great (aesthetically) !
> Today, indeed many of them look old and decrepit (because they haven't been well maintained I think).


san nicola is a very nice stadium, but it has an atletich track (IMO put on to make the stadium cost more) that is useless and so it's not suitable for football.
The other stadiums had minor upgrades, they were only covered and seats were put on them, exept Rome that was almost re-built and Milan, infact they arte the only two stadiums that I like in Italy.


----------



## Kuvvaci

della alpi was a beautiful stadium... San nicola is beautiful too. romano89 they were good stadiums in the past. I agree they are old now and Italy is a country wich has one of the biggest leauge but has not modern stadiums, when we think Germany, England, or partly Spain. Or middle size leauges like Dutch, Portugese, or austrian leagues.

We need the have a bigger leauge with the better stadiums. Also we need to host Euro not only for having stadiums. We need to have a big international organizations. One of those 3 ; olympics, WC or EURO... 

World Basketball Championship is not enough big tournement.


----------



## romano89

Kuvvaci said:


> della alpi was a beautiful stadium... San nicola is beautiful too. romano89 they were good stadiums in the past. I agree they are old now and Italy is a country wich has one of the biggest leauge but has not modern stadiums, when we think Germany, England, or partly Spain. Or middle size leauges like Dutch, Portugese, or austrian leagues.
> 
> We need the have a bigger leauge with the better stadiums. Also we need to host Euro not only for having stadiums. We need to have a big international organizations. One of those 3 ; olympics, WC or EURO...
> 
> World Basketball Championship is not enough big tournement.


I agree. But being italian, I've got to support italy!! :lol:
however, turkey has got a very brilliant bid, but I think that after belgium/holland, portugal, austria/switzerland and poland/ukraine, the tournament must come back to one of the five more important european countries in football, expecially if one of these has an urgent need to upgrade its stadiums!!


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ we will see what will happen... But you can bid for WC too, and I am sure it can be a wonderful tournement. though I am also sure if turkey loses EURO 2016 , will absolutelly host EURO 2020. If Turkey loses 2016 , 100% 2020 will be here, because UEFa will have to give it to Turkey.

why have most of the stadiums in Italy built with track?


----------



## romano89

Kuvvaci said:


> ^^ we will see what will happen... But you can bid for WC too, and I am sure it can be a wonderful tournement. though I am also sure if turkey loses EURO 2016 , will absolutelly host EURO 2020. If Turkey loses 2016 , 100% 2020 will be here, because UEFa will have to give it to Turkey.
> 
> why have most of the stadiums in Italy built with track?


well, it's a complex situation

initially: many of the stadiums in italy are of property of municipalities: obviously a municipality needs a stadium that can bee used for every sport, and not only for football, so tracks are necesary in this point of view.
When san nicola's project was presented, renzo piano did not put in it the track: but the project was being supervised by CONI (the italian olympic committe, that had nothing to do with a football championship!), and CONI wanted athletic track in all the stadiums, because then it could been used not only for football, and probably without those 2 tracks san nicola and delle alpi would of been two very nice stadiums. now I don't know if they're going to remove the track from san nicola if they'll give us EURO 2016, but I really hope so because that stadium can become one of the best in europe.

About a bid for the WC, I don't think it's possible now, because italy has already hosted two times (1934,1990) the WC and it's a more complicated bid than an EURO, especially for italy that has a lot of difficulties

I really hope in an Italy 2016, turkey 2020 and 2020 olympics in rome, hoping that istanbul won't take it off us!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Kuvvaci

don't worry Istanbul has no chance for Olympics... Good luck for Rome.

if we lose 2016 we will continue to build the stadiums and at leats before our 2020 bid we will already have 5 ready stadiums. Plus all infrasutructure projects will be complated (highway and HSR projects). UEFA will have to give it to us.

So, who will be the owner of new stadiums in Italy? Municipalities or clubs?


----------



## romano89

Kuvvaci said:


> don't worry Istanbul has no chance for Olympics... Good luck for Rome.
> 
> if we lose 2016 we will continue to build the stadiums and at leats before our 2020 bid we will already have 5 ready stadiums. Plus all infrasutructure projects will be complated (highway and HSR projects). UEFA will have to give it to us.
> 
> So, who will be the owner of new stadiums in Italy? Municipalities or clubs?


just guess!! :lol:

municipalities will be the owners a part from palermo and turin. In italy we hope that municipalities could sell the stadiums to the clubs, otherwise the stadiums will be in the same conditions in 20 years time!!


----------



## parcdesprinces

romano89 said:


> I don't know if they're going to remove the track from san nicola if they'll give us EURO 2016, but I really hope so because that stadium can become one of the best in europe.


I totally agree !!

Anyway it won't be the first stadium where the athletics track was remove  !

About this, in France we never had that problem, since our stadiums, mostly, were built without any athletic track !! They were, originally, velodrome stadiums, but since many decades they were modified into proper football stadiums (Bordeaux, Toulouse, Marseille, Lyon, Parc des Princes..etc).


-----------------



romano89 said:


> otherwise the stadiums will be in the same conditions in 20 years time!!


:yes: :yes: !!!


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ so, what about France? Who are the owners of the stadiums?


----------



## parcdesprinces

Municipalities, most of time !!! (or government: Stade Louis II in Monaco )

Except, Stade de France (semi-private), Stade Ernest Wallon in Toulouse (20K, owned by the club: Rugby Top 14) and some small clubs of L1/L2....

BUT : Many stadiums already are/will be managed by private concessions or emphyteosis: Long-term lease, most of time more than 50 years ! (Parc des Princes, Lens, Nancy, Nantes etc) !!

There are also many private-public partnerships between municipalities and clubs/owners/French large companies (Lille, Bordeaux, Nice, Toulouse, Le Mans, Marseille etc)

Some projects are totally private, such as OL Land in Lyon or Arena 92 in Paris/La Défense !


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

AdidasGazelle said:


> You have misunderstood me.
> 
> English fans visiting Turkish stadiums in the Champions league fly in, get bussed to the stadium and at the final whistle get bussed back to the airport under heavy police escort. When English fans visit other countries they might stay a couple of days and have a nice time sampling the restaurants and bars etc etc. This isn't possible in Istanbul. It isn't safe.


Yes Liverpool fans felt really insecure in Istanbul:yes:








































































simple, you're lying


----------



## AdidasGazelle

Jünyus Brütüs said:


> Yes Liverpool fans felt really insecure in Istanbul:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simple, you're lying


Totally different scenario I'm afraid. 40,000 Liverpool fans would obviously feel safe in huge numbers. 

In what way am I lying? Show me Manchester United fans having a good time in Istanbul in bars etc. They are bussed in and out under police guard.

I wonder what will happen if the Greeks qualify :lol::lol: WW3


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

You have really no idea about what you are talking. You're talking about a country which hosts worldwide known events almost every month. so please SHUT UP.

This section is not like Skybar. Uneducated people are not so welcome here


----------



## Kriativus

Aka said:


> To Bekir, who said that Turkey could host a World Cup alone:
> 
> Could they do it? Probably.
> 
> Would their bid ever win? No, sorry.



Why not? 

Turkey is a wonderfull country, full with history and passion. Don't say rubbish. Their population is huge as are their love for football. It's a developing nation and its economy is becoming stronger year after year. They'll be totally able to host a Word Cup alone in a near future. 

Live enough to see it happen.


----------



## Kuvvaci

2010 FIFA World Cup in south Africa has 9 cities 10 stadiums.

2006 FIFA World Cup in Germany has 10 cities 10 sradiums

2002 FIFA World Cup in Korea & Japan has two countries 20 cities 20 stadiums

1998 FIFA World Cup in France has 9 cities 10 stadiums.



--------------------------------------------------
Turkey offers for EURO 2016 7 cities 8 stadiums. 6 of total stadiums are brad new other one is new but will be upgrated (Olympic stadium in Istanbul)

For a World Cup; Turkey just need to add two more cities to the bid folder.

So Turkey can host a World cup in the future.


----------



## romano89

Kuvvaci said:


> 2010 FIFA World Cup in south Africa has 9 cities 10 stadiums.
> 
> 2006 FIFA World Cup in Germany has 10 cities 10 sradiums
> 
> 2002 FIFA World Cup in Korea & Japan has two countries 20 cities 20 stadiums
> 
> 1998 FIFA World Cup in France has 9 cities 10 stadiums.
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> Turkey offers for EURO 2016 7 cities 8 stadiums. 6 of total stadiums are brad new other one is new but will be upgrated (Olympic stadium in Istanbul)
> 
> For a World Cup; Turkey just need to add two more cities to the bid folder.
> 
> So Turkey can host a World cup in the future.


weren't there 8 cities and 9 stadiums??
however, it all depends from what FIFA and UEFA ask. FIFA askes at least 10 stadiums, UEFA askes 12 stadiums, 9+3 substitutes. And I'm afraid that having turkey presented only 9 stadiums, this will be a disavantage for it, especially if italy and france have presented 12 stadiums each


----------



## Kuvvaci

Actually we are annoncing just main 9 stadiums ... we have also 3 more . One of them is an already built stadium in Şanlıurfa. Other cities are Trabzon and Adana but both will be built.


----------



## hknsngr

This message has been removed by the user.


----------



## Sylver

Will there be a live feed of the handover?


----------



## Kuvvaci

Sylver said:


> Will there be a live feed of the handover?


you know better.. probably your TV shows...


----------



## AdidasGazelle

All we can do is hope Turkey fail in their bid. 

Too many human rights problems yet. Maybe in a few decades if they stop these practices then they might be considered to host something, but not yet.


----------



## Kuvvaci

all we can hope that you get rid of your prejudices and learn something real. Decision won't be politcal thanks God!


----------



## endrity

I would love for Turkey to have a chance to host it, they are one of the quickest growing economies in Europe, and definitely represent a market, and a nation, that Europe has to integrate. Plus they are crazy about their football. 

But I believe Italy will get this, they haven't hosted a tournament since 1990, they need new stadiums and will use this as an opportunity. And they are a more important market, where UEFA will gladly return to after the problems Ukraine is causing. 

Turkey shouldn't give up though, 2020 could well be theirs.


----------



## Kriativus

Kuvvaci said:


> maybe others are better than Turkey. We must wait an see...I don't know about passionate but France is an important football nation with two European title and oen World championship and *several cups at the club level*.
> 
> However I want turkeyan think UEFA must sekect Turke, therefor the ability and capacity of Turkey wich has never host such tournements befor and Tukish bid offers a new area for world football...



Well, 2 trophies doesn't make it "several". I hope you're not counting Mickey Mouse Intertoto Cup... 

French football at club level are totally insignificant. The most sucessfull french club Saint Ettiene doesn't "exist" anymore, having become a minor club even inside France. 

Who cares about the Ligue 1 anyway besides Arsene Wenger? :lol:


----------



## Kriativus

$upr£m€ said:


> Lorik Cana yes it's a legend now here otherwise I suspected that you knew OM and Cana with your flag :banana:
> Yes the passion is maybe not also strong in all the country as in Turkey (it is normal there is a competition of the rugby which is very strong in France) but there are cities with a big passion which are upper has many Turkish city :
> 
> In first Marseille the most popular club in France the city which breathe the football, top 10 in Europe influx stadium , in sold shirts sixth or seventh in Europe, club of legend (4 finales of european cup in the last twenty years 1991:finalist of CL, 1993: win CL and 2 finales of UEFA cup : 1999 and 2004)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint-Etienne : The biggest French club in the 60s and 70 ( 9 championships of France between 1964 and 1981, 6 french cups between 1962 and 1977 and finalist of champions league in 1976)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nantes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And other town lyon, bordeaux ...



What are you trying to prove? Of course there is passion in french stadiums, but, and this is a fact, this passion does not reach the same level in Italy and Turkey. 

What's the big rivarly in France? Paris and Marseile? Do you wanna compare with Roma and Lazio, Milan and Inter, Genoa and Sampdoria, Juventus and Torino, Besiktas and Fenerbahce and Galatasaray? Surely not.


----------



## Fizmo1337

Kuvvaci said:


> I think it is a fact. to be honest I think France will get the tournement.Though Turkey has an important chance too. All we try to show here is Turkey is capable to organize the EURO 2016 properly. We are not Ukraine. Yes, we are not at the center of European football and our league is not like Italian or French one. But here is an important market also. Our minfrasuturctre is not as good as France or Italy, but we have enough infrasuture to host EURO, much better than Poland and Ukraine. We have already wonderful airports, rail connection everywhere (except antalya), close cities, we have also high spead Rail connection oportunities, and already many roads and railways are under construction that they will be complated even before 2016. Our TV and telecominication infrasutructure is perfect. And we have and will have modern stadiums. We build such things easier than France and Italy.


Why would you think France will get it?? If it won't be Turkey (which it will), it will be Italy for sure but certainly not France, no chance. The strength of the league has absolutely nothing to do with the bid. Italy need the stadiums more then France and it has been a longer time since Italy hosted it then France so I see no reason why France would get it. Trust me, they wont win it.


----------



## Kuvvaci

Fizmo1337 said:


> Why would you think France will get it?? If it won't be Turkey (which it will), it will be Italy for sure but certainly not France, no chance. The strength of the league has absolutely nothing to do with the bid. Italy need the stadiums more then France and it has been a longer time since Italy hosted it then France so I see no reason why France would get it. Trust me, they wont win it.


I hope so...

I think France will get it because of the loby and power of Platini.


----------



## Kriativus

^^^^ I agree with you.


----------



## Kuvvaci

yes, and if Turkey loses 2016 , will 100% get EURO 2020. I can't talk so sure for 2016 but in 2020 UEFA will have to give it to Turkey.

4 times candidate
complated infrasuturture (motorways and HSR to all cnandidate cities)
already built stadiums (minimum 5 stadiums will be ready for 2020 bid)
never host country



If Turkey loses 2016, will absolutelly get 2020...100%...


----------



## Sylver

Kuvvaci said:


> all we can hope that you get rid of your prejudices and learn something real. Decision won't be politcal thanks God!


The decisions are very much political. Look at the Olympic Comittee and FIFA for great examples.


----------



## Fizmo1337

Lobbying works if it's very close between 2 countries and they _have_ to chose one of them. In this case Turkey has never hosted a tournament but will have the stadiums, infrastructure, etc... while Italy & France have hosted it twice already + a WC too so this one is quite clear. Besides, Platini doesn't have that much power to influence the bid just because the is the president of uefa. 

Don't forget that member states will chose between a new country like Turkey and an old, established country like Italy & France so France & Italy will take votes from each other. 99% Sure that Turkey will survive the 1st round and I'm quite sure Turkey will get it because more people want to see a new country get it instead of a country that hosted it twice already. And Turkey is quite a safe bet now compared to 10 years ago, big population, football is very popular, infrastructure, climate, political reasons, etc... reasons enough to get a lot of votes (and most likely win).

I would bet quite a lot of money on it that Turkey wins.


----------



## Kuvvaci

Fizmo1337 said:


> Lobbying works if it's very close between 2 countries and they _have_ to chose one of them. In this case Turkey has never hosted a tournament but will have the stadiums, infrastructure, etc... while Italy & France have hosted it twice already + a WC too. Besides, Platini doesn't have that much power to influence the bid just because the is the president of uefa.
> 
> Don't forget that member states will chose between a new country like Turkey and an old, established country like Italy & France so France & Italy will take votes from each other. 99% Sure that Turkey will survive the 1st round and I'm quite sure Turkey will get it because more people want to see a new country get it instead of a country that hosted it twice already. And Turkey is quite a safe bet now compared to 10 years ago, big population, football is very popular, infrastructure, climate, political reasons, etc... reasons enough to get a lot of votes (and most likely win).
> 
> I would bet quite a lot of money on it that Turkey wins.


 I hope you are right... I don't want to wait 4 years more...


----------



## parcdesprinces

Kriativus said:


> French football at club level are totally insignificant.


Well, "insignificant" maybe... But they are better than Turkish ones since France got a much better UEFA club ranking than Turkey...
And what about our National team, since UEFA Euro is National trophy, not a club one  !

If all this had been taken into consideration by UEFA, so Italy should have been chosen for 2012.....

Anyway, I thought this thread was about *UEFA EURO 2016 BIDS*, not about which club has the best support, Ultras, and the best history or list of trophies ! hno:

Could we go back on topic ???


----------



## CaliforniaJones

hknsngr said:


> *EURO 2016 bids ready for handover*
> *The three countries aiming to host UEFA EURO 2016 – France, Italy and Turkey – will hand over their bids at an official ceremony at UEFA headquarters in Nyon on Monday 15 February. *
> 
> While the football world was focusing on Sunday's UEFA EURO 2012 qualifying draw in Warsaw, the road to UEFA EURO 2016 is also in the spotlight with three candidates to stage the final round in six years' time coming to UEFA headquarters in Nyon next Monday to hand over their bids in an official ceremony.
> 
> Representatives of France, Italy and Turkey will submit their bids in a ceremony conducted by Gilberto Madaíl, member of the UEFA Executive Committee and chairman of the UEFA National Team Competitions Committee. The ceremony starts at 14.00 local time.
> 
> The trio are the three remaining bidders after Sweden/Norway withdrew their bid at the end of last year. Once the bids have been submitted, they will be analysed as part of an evaluation phase. UEFA's administration will submit reports to the National Team Competitions Committee, and the Executive Committee is due to take a final decision on the host association of UEFA EURO 2016 in Geneva on 28 May.
> 
> *UEFA.com*
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Turkey Go! :banana::banana::banana:


Where did you fing the image of the bid books ?

It made me impatient to read these books.


----------



## hknsngr

This message has been removed by the user.


----------



## Muhtar




----------



## Kuvvaci

what time is the bid handing?


----------



## DardanKosovar

so far turkey has the best bid, yay:banana:

i think ESES stadium should be bigger, they have great fans and nothing less than 40,000 would do. the same with bursa


----------



## Elensar77

We will succeed this year.

Fantastic.


----------



## parcdesprinces

New Turkish stadia are impressive !!!


----------



## $upr£m€

photoshop are always impressive


----------



## CaliforniaJones

Turkey's bid seems to show modern and terrific stadiums.
They will play on emotion to win the 2016 euro bid.
Italy seems showing less emotional bid.
We are waiting France.
Turkey appears to be a strong candidate.


----------



## Kuvvaci

parcdesprinces said:


> New Turkish stadia are impressive !!!


yes ... new stadiums, and a new country... we have chance. But imo chances are equale now... 

Italy seems losing a big chance. They don't look like they have new stadiums.

I still believe France's loby power...


----------



## www.sercan.de

CaliforniaJones said:


> Turkey's bid seems to show modern and terrific stadiums.
> They will play on emotion to win the 2016 euro bid.
> Italy seems showing less emotional bid.
> We are waiting France.
> Turkey appears to be a strong candidate.


France showed the real projects which is IMO better than "bid project"


----------



## Muhtar

France already hosted two times Euro and the last world cup (1998) of them is not far away.

Uefa can´t deny the third bid of Turkey in a row (2008,2012,2016 :nuts

If yes we see double face standards


----------



## www.sercan.de

Why can't they deny it?


----------



## Kuvvaci

www.sercan.de said:


> France showed the real projects which is IMO better than "bid project"


wich real projects?


----------



## Muhtar

www.sercan.de said:


> Why can't they deny it?


They can,and how they can.But i think other factors (mentality factors) are in this issue.


----------



## lpioe

romano89 said:


> rome hasn't got a project, the stadium was refurbished a couple of years ago for the 2009 champions league final, so it'll stay like this


What about this one?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=969334


----------



## Fizmo1337

> France already hosted two times Euro and the last world cup (1998) of them is not far away.
> 
> Uefa can´t deny the third bid of Turkey in a row (2008,2012,2016 )
> 
> If yes we see double face standards


Others have been denied 3 or 4 times too (sweden? croatia/hungary?). It has nothing to do with double standards. Only 1 can organise it while in the first round there are 7 bids so it's normal some bids will have to wait and bid quite a few times (and some still wont get it). You won't have it the 1st time. Don't think your the only one bidding for it.


----------



## Muhtar

Croatia/Hungary only bid one time.I don´t remember Sweden made a bid two times in a row.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Kuvvaci said:


> wich real projects?


Lille
50,283
http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/9655/image8i.jpg
http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/3244/image1qqb.jpg


Metz
26,671 --> 35,000
http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/6960/stadesaintsymphorien201y.jpg
or
http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/5697/metz2012.jpg


Nancy
20,087 --> 35,000
http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/6939/picot2012.jpg
http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/5591/95310123.jpg
http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/9774/87769300.jpg
http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/1221/63568605.jpg


Lyon
61,556
http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/8564/capturedcran20091022160.jpg
http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/556/main4copie.jpg
http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/6987/4adde67f0d2a3olext220hi.jpg
http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/2553/4adde6a5d683folext360hi.jpg
http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/8212/main6.jpg
http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/2971/4adde6c7ef4aeolshotnort.jpg


Paris
48,712 --> 54,000
http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/7049/sanstitre4iu.png
http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/1379/sanstitre6ac.png
http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/5840/sanstitre2fs.png


Marseille
60,000 --> 65,000
http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/120/velodrome.jpg


----------



## ensarsever

$upr£m€;51945315 said:


> photoshop are always impressive


mate dont be jealous :cheers:


----------



## romano89

lpioe said:


> What about this one?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=969334


that's not a project, because it wasn't approved by the municipality. It's, like we say in italy, un castello per aria, a castle in air


----------



## parcdesprinces

Since we haven't seen any new render in the French medias nor on the internet about the French bid , so it's time to re-repost my presentation  :

Post #1345


*French bid * 

*TGV High speed national and international network:*
-TGV Atlantique
-TGV Méditerrannée
-TGV Nord & Nord-Europe (France-Belgium)
-TGV Est-Europe (France-Luxembourg-Germany) & ICE (France-Germany)
-Eurostar (France-UK-Belgium)
-Thalys (France-Belgium-Netherlands-Germany)
-Lyria aka Ligne de Coeur (France-Switzerland)





































Most of candidate cities have an international airport and France has a good highway network.



*Cities & Stadiums :* (9+3)

1 *Paris/St-Denis (Stade de France)* 81,338 (renovation)
2 *Marseille* 65/75,000 (extension)
3 *Lyon (Ol Land)* 61,556 (new)
4 *Paris (Parc des Princes)* 50/53,000 + retractable roof ? (extension)
5 *Lille* 50,283 + Retractable Roof & Movable Pitch (new)
6 *Lens* 44.000 (extension)
7 *Bordeaux* 43,500 (new)
8 *Toulouse* 40/43,000 (extension)
9 *St Etienne* 42,000 (extension)
10 *Strasbourg* 36,000 (extension)
11 *Nice* 35/38,000 (new)
12 *Nancy* 35,000 + Retractable Roof (extension)


------------------------------------------------


*Paris (St-Denis)



















Stade de France* (81,338: renovation)



















--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Marseille


























Stade Vélodrome* (65/75K: refurbishment & extension)

*Current stadium:


















Vision: *










--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Lyon


























"OL Land"* (61,556: new)

*Project* (approved):


















--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Paris


































Parc des Princes* (50/53K + retractable roof ?: refurbishment & extension)

*Current stadium:









Proposal: *










--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Lille (the important European crossroads)


























"Grand Stade"* (50,283 + retractable roof + mobile pitch: new)

*Project* (u/c):










--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Lens


















Stade Félix-Bollaert* (44K: refurbishment & extension)

*Current stadium:









Proposal:*










--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Bordeaux


























"Grand Stade"* (43/44K: new)



*No proposal yet !*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Toulouse (HomeTown of Airbus, the home base of the European aerospace industry)


























Stadium Municipal* (40/43K: refurbishment & extension)

*Current stadium:


















They will extend the second ring all around the stadium and change all the seats.*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*St-Etienne


























Stade Geoffroy-Guichard* (42K: refurbishment & extension)

*Current stadium:










No proposal yet, but they are going to close the corners (with stands & suites) and remove the current roofs in order to add a new one over the whole "new" stadium.*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Nice (Côte d'Azur/French Riviera)


























"Grand Stade"* (35/38K: new)



*No render yet ! (approved)*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Strasbourg (known as the European capital: EU Parliament, Council of Europe, European Court of Human Rights... etc)


































Stade de la Meinau* (36K: refurbishment & extension)

*Current stadium:









Vision: *










--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Nancy (Nancy's region is the homeland of Michel Platini :yes


























Stade Marcel-Picot* (35K + retractable roof: refurbishment & extension)

*Current stadium:









Project* (approved):









-----------------------------------------------------

More info about stadia on the FRANCE - Stadium and Arena Development News thread.


----------



## romano89

I really think we mustn't judge a project on fireworks around stadiums, but in what it's written inside it. for example, we've got here a little summary (in italian) of our dossier.
I really like the turkish bid, but it's time for the EURO to come back in a big european football country


----------



## ensarsever

romano89 said:


> I really think we mustn't judge a project on fireworks around stadiums, but in what it's written inside it. for example, we've got here a little summary (in italian) of our dossier.
> I really like the turkish bid, but it's time for the EURO to come back in a big european football country


Yeah but its also time for the euro to go to countries that didint host before...is it true ?


----------



## Muhtar

what happened to them.explain !


----------



## Kriativus

You guys are being very naive.

This is only the Bid Book. Nothing more than a Bid Book. These projects are just proposals. Let me say again: proposals. And these proposals will never be built. That's it. There's no need to shout it loud: "Wow", "turkish projects are amazing", "italian ones are awful". Again: theses are only proposals (at least the great majority). They have not been approved. It works only to "illustrate" the Bid Book, to make it more attractive.

What really matter right now is the content of the bid book. And this one we didn't have access yet.


----------



## Muhtar

Wrong,the Turkish Football Federation has projects (bid book) and the football clubs have their own project (which will be highly built)

For example Bursa Timsah "Crocodile" Stadium


















Konya Stadium


----------



## parcdesprinces

Here is a short recap of stadia (projects/refurbishments according some posts in this thread and according the three official bid folders)

*Italia:*

1. *Milano 75,498* (71,290 during Euro)
2. *Roma* (Olimpico) *66,968* (60,216 during Euro)
3. *Napoli 63,250* (56,898 during Euro)
4. *Bari 45,151* (40,637 during Euro)
5. *Udine 41,254* (40,026 during Euro)
6. *Torino* (Stadio Juventus) *41,192* (40,012 during Euro)
7. *Palermo 35,074* (33,866 during Euro)
8. *Cesana 31,800* (30,598 during Euro)
9. *Cagliari 31,653* (30,606 during Euro)
10. *Firenze 31,652* (30,087 during Euro)
11. *Verona 31,391* (30,089 during Euroo)
12. *Parma 31,297* (30,225 during Euro)


*Türkiye:*

1. *Istanbul *(Atatürk Olimpiyat) *90,000* (81,000 during Euro)
2. *Istanbul *(Türk Telecom Arena)* 52,647* + Retractable roof (50,000 during Euro)
3. *Ankara 45,000* (41,000 during Euro)
4. *Izmir 44,000* (40,500 during Euro)
5. *Bursa 34,750*
6. *Konya 33,000*
7. *Eskisehir 33,000*
8. *Kayseri 32,864* (30,000 during Euro)
9. *Antalya 31,500* 


*France:* (EDIT: With cap. during Euro according our official folder, posted by olis57)

1. *Paris/St-Denis* (Stade de France) *81,338* (76,474 during Euro)
2. *Marseille 65/75,000* (65,000 minimum (?) during Euro)
3. *Lyon *(Ol Land) *61,556* (57,628 during Euro)
4. *Paris* (Parc des Princes) *50/53,000* + Retractable roof ? (40,058 minimum (?) during Euro) 
5. *Lille 50,283* + Retractable roof & movable pitch (47,882 during Euro)
6. *Bordeaux 43/45,000* (42,566 during Euro)
7. *Lens 44.000* (40,113 during Euro)
8. *Toulouse 40/43,000* (37,050 during Euro)
9. *St Etienne 42,000* (39,327 during Euro)
10. *Strasbourg 36/40,000* (36,645 during Euro)
11. *Nice 35/38,000* (33,470 during Euro)
12. *Nancy 35,000* + Retractable roof (31,973 during Euro)

---------------------------------



romano89 said:


> I didn't see the french bid


You can find out some infos on this post and also in the FRANCE - Stadium and Arena Development News thread  !


----------



## hknsngr

This message has been removed by the user.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ This thread is about *UEFA Euro*, not about politic (at least not in that way), nor about racial debates, nor about history and certainly not about your frustrations (both of you) hno: !


----------



## ensarsever

Sylver said:


> That is the same queation im asking. You do realize Slavs are most of Eastern Europe? Albania was Yugoslavian which was a Slavic country. Whats with all the hatred? Calm down it seems like you are screaming in every one of your posts.


everyone knows that albanians are the oldest civilization with greece in balkans so dont talk for thinks that you dont know

btw the new pics of the bursa's stadium looks great.Its looks better than other pictures of this project and looks realy like crocodile and i think it will be the only stadium in world with an animal look.but anyway the project of euro 2016 stadium of bursa is better than timsah arena...


----------



## DardanKosovar

ensarsever said:


> everyone knows that albanians are the oldest civilization with greece in balkans so dont talk for thinks that you dont know
> 
> btw the new pics of the bursa's stadium looks great.Its looks better than other pictures of this project and looks realy like crocodile and i think it will be the only stadium in world with an animal look.but anyway the project of euro 2016 stadium of bursa is better than timsah arena...


forget him, he has no idea what he is talking about.

now lets get back to the topic. 
turkey has a better bid than italy, and france has hosted many turnaments recently. it would be a shame if turkey wasnt chosen to host this turnament


----------



## jlch1987

Apart form the stadiums, do people know the infrastructure, the roads, airports, the way of finance, how much is it expected to cost...? how is it gonna be paid? tax? debt? Is there gonna be a revenue...?

It would be interesting if smb can show us the plans in this direction....


----------



## www.sercan.de

http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/3968/bursastadium02.jpg
i hate that croc head


----------



## jlch1987

www.sercan.de said:


> http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/3968/bursastadium02.jpg
> i hate that croc head


It has some mojo, it it were the entrance to the stadium it would be great...:nuts:


----------



## hknsngr

This message has been removed by the user.


----------



## Kriativus

parcdesprinces said:


> *France:*
> 
> 1. *Paris/St-Denis* (Stade de France) *81,338*
> 2. *Marseille 65/75,000*
> 3. *Lyon *(Ol Land) *61,556*
> 4. *Paris* (Parc des Princes) *50/53,000* + Retractable roof (?)
> 5. *Lille 50,283* + Retractable roof & movable pitch
> 6. *Lens 44.000* (41,000 during Euro)
> 7. *Bordeaux 43,500*
> 8. *Toulouse 40/43,000*
> 9. *St Etienne 42,000*
> 10. *Nice 35/38,000*
> 11. *Strasbourg 36,000*
> 12. *Nancy 35,000* + Retractable roof



I don't want to sound rude, but I think these numbers are a little bit over, don't you think, parcdesprinces?

Well, a 50k stadium for Lille? This is totally nonsense. 

I'm gonna make myself clear: let's take the example of Juventus. The biggest club in Italy with a fan base bigger than ALL FRENCH CLUBS PUT TOGETHER is buildind a new 40k stadium.

Lille, a minor club even inside France, barely can reach 10k in domestic league is building a 50k stadium! This is totally unbeliveable! Can you explain me why? 

I have seen the Lille project and it's gorgeous to be honest, but I doubt very much you french are spending the money wisely.


----------



## olis57

Here, there are are the official figures for the french stadia, from the official bid summary.








Concerning Lille, more than one million people live in the urban aera, and they currently have not a football stadium, explaining why they have only an average attendance of 10k :


----------



## metros11

Some may not like the crocodile stadium, personally I think it's cool.


----------



## sali_haci

Yeah it's cool but the crocodile head is ugly man.... It looks much more like an anaconda


----------



## Kobo

Yeah I think its more of a snake head than a croc head. I like it only because its different. Is this club linked to reptiles in anyway?


----------



## hknsngr

This message has been removed by the user.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Kriativus said:


> I don't want to sound rude, but I think these numbers are a little bit over, don't you think, parcdesprinces?


These numbers are the official numbers from the projects (which are approved for most of them), during Euro of course they will be a bit lower.

And except maybe Toulouse (which is much more a Rugby City: so a larger stadium can also be needed), the average attendance by percentage of capacity is not so bad in L1 (12 clubs have more than 75%, including 6 clubs with more than 85%).

Like in Grenoble, Reims, Sedan, Sochaux-Montbéliard, Caen, Rennes, Troyes, Montpellier (Rugby stadium), Toulouse (Rugby stadium), Perpignan (Rugby stadium), Nancy etc, most of new stadiums opened in France recently have now a much better attendance than the old/outdated stadiums they have replaced.... IMO same will happen in Le Mans, Le Havre, Dijon, Metz & Valenciennes when their new stadiums will be completed !



> Well, a 50k stadium for Lille? This is totally nonsense.


Wake up, it's already u/c :wave:, nonsense or not !



> I'm gonna make myself clear: let's take the example of Juventus. The biggest club in Italy with a fan base bigger than ALL FRENCH CLUBS PUT TOGETHER is buildind a new 40k stadium.


So, is that the reason why France couldn't build bigger stadiums than Italian ones ??? :lol:

BTW Juventus is well known for its lack of support in its own city (so that's why they couldn't fill Delle Alpi, despite its athletics track and its location). And you have to keep in mind that L1 has an average attendance (2008/2009: 21,050) which is not really far than Serie A (2008/2009: 24,717), more, L1 is progressing faster than Serie A.....

Except Toulouse and St-Etienne, all our projects/refurbishments are financed with private-public partnerships between municipalities and building companies, or with a part of the cost payed by the clubs:

St-Etienne €75M, 100% public
Toulouse €54M, the club has payed the last renovations and the two clubs of the city (Rugby & Football) could pay a part this time too.

Lille €620M, private-public partnership
Marseille €150M, private-public partnership
Strasbourg €160M, private-public partnership
Nice €158M, private-public partnership

Bordeaux €200M including 50% payed by the club
Lens €111M including 50% payed by the club

Or they are totally private, payed by the clubs or by the companies/consortiums which manage stadiums :

Stade de France €100M, payed by the consortium
Nancy €60M, payed by the club
Parc des Princes €75-100M, payed by the owner of the club
Lyon €450M, payed by the club

(All projects, except Stade de France & Parc des Princes, will receive a little financial help from the government (approx. 10% of cost))

So, I think the potential markets are interesting for these private investors, since they're not charity companies :lol: !



> Lille, a minor club even inside France, barely can reach 10k in domestic league is building a 50k stadium! This is totally unbeliveable! Can you explain me why?


First of all you have to know that Lille has filled the Stade de France (81k) several times since 4 years (Paris is at 45min by TGV high speed trains from Lille).
As Olis57 said, Lille has a very large urban area, and it's one of the main European crossroads (More than 100 million people are living at less than 2 hours from Lille) !

Anyway there is not only football, you know !
This stadium will be used for rugby, indoor sports, concerts etc, that's why it will have a retractable roof and a movable pitch....

For example, for concerts and special events, many Belgians could cross the border to fill the stadium....
So IMO this 50k capacity is far from being a "nonsense". Maybe you don't know very well Lille's market , do you ???


----------



## Cacchio

Napoli's proposed stadium has to be the most advanced sport venue in the world: the first example of a floating in the air roof, no whatsoever structure to support it. How can you possibily compete with that....


----------



## Aka

Cacchio said:


> How can you possibily compete with that....


With Potter.


----------



## $upr£m€

> How can you possibily compete with that....


I don't care and everybody don't care of your roof you believe that the competition is going to win with that :lol:


----------



## Kuvvaci

I think the chances are equal at the moment.


----------



## www.sercan.de

http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/2273/stadeeuro2016.jpg
must tbe the net cap. / aka the EURO capacity.

The turkish net capacities:

Antalya = 41,703
Izmir = 41,540
Ankara = 41,379
Eskişehir = 37,072 

Olmpiyat = 81,000
TTA = 50,000
Bursa = [gross is 34,750]
Konya = [gross is 33,000]


Napoli won't built this project
http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/5818/33fgrb8.jpg
I am so sure that they will built a football stadiums.
IMo its just a bid project


----------



## hknsngr

This message has been removed by the user.


----------



## www.sercan.de

mmmh
TTA is 52,647 and not 52,514


----------



## romano89

$upr£m€ said:


> I don't care and everybody don't care of your roof you believe that the competition is going to win with that :lol:


he's ironic!! leave him alone, he thinks he's funny :lol:


----------



## maddox

*Total Cost:* 1.058.800.000 €


----------



## www.sercan.de

the book
France

Italy

Turkey


----------



## kosova-fener

maddox said:


> *Total Cost:* 1.058.800.000 €


isnt the turkish government providing like over 900 million dollars? that would mean that most of the projects would be covered by this money. no shortage of money, man i love erdogan:cheers:


----------



## kosova-fener

www.sercan.de said:


> the book
> France
> 
> Italy
> 
> Turkey


i saw the books and i think turkey's book doesnt have enough info. they need to go more into detail, more info on transportation and stuff.
out of all the books, i think italy's was the best. btw i hate france's logo, what an ugly logo, like a kids drawing.

but im still hoping turkiye wins, lets go kirmizi beyaz


----------



## www.sercan.de

Actualy turkish government just gave a guarantee / security of 920 Mil. €.
But main plan is to sue the financing model of Kayseri or GS.
So old stadiums area will be sold and with the money the one will be built.

BTW according to the turkish book they plan to built 15 new stadiums and they will be built. Even if we do not get the EURO 2016.


----------



## Kuvvaci

www.sercan.de said:


> the book
> France
> 
> Italy
> 
> Turkey


I don't think Turkey's book gives enoug importance to the transportation, enviroment and communication. Best one is Italian. Turkish book is just good dersign like magazine.


----------



## jlch1987

By the way...

In the France's bid book, the net cap of Parc des Princes is given as 40,000 aprox. 

Does it mean there is no going to be an upgrade of the stadium...?


----------



## parcdesprinces

OK, here are the updated lists of stadiums:

*Italia:*

1. *Milano 75,498* (71,290 during Euro)
2. *Roma* (Olimpico) *66,968* (60,216 during Euro)
3. *Napoli 63,250* (56,898 during Euro)
4. *Bari 45,151* (40,637 during Euro)
5. *Udine 41,254* (40,026 during Euro)
6. *Torino* (Stadio Juventus) *41,192* (40,012 during Euro)
7. *Palermo 35,074* (33,866 during Euro)
8. *Cesana 31,800* (30,598 during Euro)
9. *Cagliari 31,653* (30,606 during Euro)
10. *Firenze 31,652* (30,087 during Euro)
11. *Verona 31,391* (30,089 during Euroo)
12. *Parma 31,297* (30,225 during Euro)


*Türkiye:*

1. *Istanbul *(Atatürk Olimpiyat) *90,115* (81,106 during Euro)
2. *Istanbul *(Türk Telecom Arena)* 52,514* + Retractable roof (50,434 during Euro)
3. *Antalya 44,331* (41,703 during Euro)
4. *Izmir 43,900* (41,540 during Euro)
5. *Ankara 43,403* (41,379 during Euro)
6. *Eskisehir 38,792* (37,072 during Euro)
7. *Bursa 33,157* (31,700 during Euro)
8. *Kayseri 33,296* (31,816 during Euro)
9. *Konya 32,967* (31,817 during Euro)


*France:*

1. *Paris/St-Denis* (Stade de France) *81,338* (76,474 during Euro)
2. *Marseille 65/75,000* (65,000 minimum (?) during Euro)
3. *Lyon *(Ol Land) *61,556* (57,628 during Euro)
4. *Paris* (Parc des Princes) *50/53,000* + Retractable roof ? (40,058 minimum (?) during Euro) 
5. *Lille 50,283* + Retractable roof & movable pitch (47,882 during Euro)
6. *Bordeaux 43/45,000* (42,566 during Euro)
7. *Lens 44.000* (40,113 during Euro)
8. *Toulouse 40/43,000* (37,050 during Euro)
9. *St-Etienne 42,000* (39,327 during Euro)
10. *Strasbourg 36/40,000* (36,645 during Euro)
11. *Nice 35/38,000* (33,470 during Euro)
12. *Nancy 35,000* + Retractable roof (31,973 during Euro)




About Parc des Princes and Vélodrome, the selection of the projects is under way, so the capacities given are the minimum ones.

In Marseille there are two proposals including one with 75,000 seats.
In Paris there are also two proposals, one by Colony Capital (the American company which owns Paris SG), the second one is proposed by the owner of Racing-Métro (one of the 2 Top 14 rugby union teams of Paris). UEFA regulations are included in the bid process and presently we don't know how exactly the stadium will be refurbished (and enlarged or not).....
Apparently Colony Capital wants to extend the stadium but it's quite complicated due to its architecture and because of the Peripherique ring road which gets below the stands... The chosen candidate will pay the works of the refurbishment.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Average net cap.

France (12 stadia) 45.682 
Italy (12 stadia): 41.213 
Turkey (9 stadia): 43.174*

Bursa's and Konya's own projects a lil bit bigger than the TFF ones.

All in all, with 9 stadia France would be No 1. Italy 2nd and Turkey bronze


----------



## ensarsever

why turkey got 9 stadiums but france and italy 12 ?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Turkey does not list the 3 reserve stadia / cities


----------



## kosova-fener

www.sercan.de said:


> Actualy turkish government just gave a guarantee / security of 920 Mil. €.
> But main plan is to sue the financing model of Kayseri or GS.
> So old stadiums area will be sold and with the money the one will be built.
> 
> BTW according to the turkish book they plan to built 15 new stadiums and they will be built. Even if we do not get the EURO 2016.


they are suing or persuing?


----------



## kosova-fener

Kuvvaci said:


> I don't think Turkey's book gives enoug importance to the transportation, enviroment and communication. Best one is Italian. Turkish book is just good dersign like magazine.


exactly what i said, should have gone more into detail, more info


----------



## Napo

Italy's book is clearly the best!


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ Because I didn't prepare Turkish book


----------



## Kriativus

parcdesprinces said:


> Wake up, it's already u/c :wave:, nonsense or not !


If it's already under construction, so it became a nonsense reality :lol:



parcdesprinces said:


> So, is that the reason why France couldn't build bigger stadiums than Italian ones ??? :lol:


I did not say France, I did say Lille. Well, it could, of course, but it shouldn't.



parcdesprinces said:


> BTW Juventus is well known for its lack of support in its own city (so that's why they couldn't fill Delle Alpi, despite its athletics track and its location). And you have to keep in mind that L1 has an average attendance (2008/2009: 21,050) which is not really far than Serie A (2008/2009: 24,717), more, L1 is progressing faster than Serie A.....



Who told you this lie?:lol: Roy Platini?:nuts: Do not trust him, you know, he is french. 

Maybe Juventus supporters are not at the same level as Milan and Rome ones, for example, but they are certainly more presente than Lille's. :lol: I guarantee it.


If Lille... Uh... Lille, can attract belgians and anyone else, why wouldn't Juventus do the same with local italians and foreigners neighbors? With a fan base crossing all Italy and Europe? Turin area is also very rich and populous, so the argument here is pretty much the same.

OT:

parcdesprinces, I fully understand your efforts to promote Ligue 1 everywhere, but please, stay cool. Ligue 1 is nothing in Europe. A record of 2 europeans trophies overall is comparable with the romanian and scottish league. Poor Anderlecht, yes, your belgian neighbor, is more sucessfull than all french clubs together. Besides french people, no one care about L1. Almost all french national footballers play abroad. You can't name a single french club with european dimension. And I don't know if someone told you about, but what makes a strong league are the clubs that play in it.




parcdesprinces said:


> As Olis57 said, Lille has a very large urban area, and it's one of the main European crossroads (More than 100 million people are living at less than 2 hours from Lille) !
> 
> Anyway there is not only football, you know !
> This stadium will be used for rugby, indoor sports, concerts etc, that's why it will have a retractable roof and a movable pitch....
> For example, for concerts and special events, many Belgians could cross the border to fill the stadium....
> So IMO this 50k capacity is far from being a "nonsense". Maybe you don't know very well Lille's market , do you ???


Ok, now I see. So it will be a multi purpose stadium. But, concerning Lille sport tradition, do you really need to build a 50k stadium to host football and rugby matches spending 640 millions euro?

How many concerts can Lille offer a year? 20? How many days are there in a year? 365?

I know Lille market and I also know Lille doesn't compete alone. This 100 million people area around offer Dusseldorf, Cologne, Dortmund, Liege, Rotterdam, Gelsenkirchen and many more "inviting cities".

A nice and modern 30k stadium should make the job pretty well.


----------



## IronMan89

^^ Well listen, 30K in Lille might be enough for now but you can't take the risk to build a new and modern stadium and say 20 years from now , oh s***t it's too small .... Every cities actually are going to build bigger stadiums than they need but they look at a far future and not only to the next 5 or 10 years.

"No french club with an european dimension" this sentence must be hard to say after Lyon beating Real Madrid a week ago and Bordeaux beating both Bayern Munich and Juventus this year, still they're not top european club I concede... but anyway stop your anti-french lobby !


----------



## Kuvvaci

I think France is enough strong...


----------



## romano89

ligue 1 is a minor league compared to italy, spain, england and germany... but it still has good teams (lione, bordeaux)
but UEFA doesn't decide on the level of candidate countries's league, otherwise italy would win easily


----------



## matts67

romano89 said:


> ligue 1 is a minor league compared to italy, spain, england and germany... but it still has good teams (lione, bordeaux)
> but UEFA doesn't decide on the level of candidate countries's league, otherwise italy would win easily


Well this is a thread about EURO 2016 and this discussion has no place there, but just to conclude on that, I think Romano that 50k in Lille is not so crazy:
In fact this area has the biggest density of population in france and clubs around fill in their stadiums easily (Lens, valenciennes). There's a big "football supporting" tradition in the north of France, and Lille is about 1M inhabitants...So what I mean is "the potential is there", and the president of LOSC has a long term vision, a bit like Aulas when he took over Lyon in 1987.
So I'm pretty sure this stadium can be filled quite often for club games.

However, for exemple, a club like Bordeaux would never fill a 50k stadium I think, because even if they have a good club they don not have a big enough "reservoir" of potential supporters...


----------



## girgenti

The Italian media book - *English version*


----------



## parcdesprinces

Kriativus said:


> parcdesprinces, I fully understand your efforts to promote Ligue 1 everywhere, but please, stay cool. Ligue 1 is nothing in Europe. A record of 2 europeans trophies overall is comparable with the romanian and scottish league. Poor Anderlecht, yes, your belgian neighbor, is more sucessfull than all french clubs together. Besides french people, no one care about L1. Almost all french national footballers play abroad. You can't name a single french club with european dimension. And I don't know if someone told you about, but what makes a strong league are the clubs that play in it.


hno:

It's not about the list of trophies but the ability or not to fill *stadiums*... 

No need to win 10 Champions League in a row for that :lol: :nuts: !

So, what I said is that French L1 (whatever its competitivity) fills its stadiums at least as much as Serie A (and even more in many cases). 
Again, the L1 average attendance is progressing faster than Serie A one, despite our lack of success in the European cups. That was my point !

That's why larger stadiums are needed in many French cities (even maybe larger than Italian ones :tongue !!

Furthermore, your comparisons are totally irrelevant, in term of stadium capacities and *attendances* L1 has nothing comparable with Belgian, Romanian or Scottish leagues... for example....

PS: BTW, what about the projected stadium (40k) in Udine which has an average attendance per capacity lower than 40%, just like Chievo, Bari, Parma etc (none of French clubs has a such low percentage of capacity, even Monaco has a better percentage :lol: : 46%, which is the worst of Ligue 1).

The average percentage of capacity in Serie A (57%) is one of the worst in Europe (France L1 one is: 75%) ........


----------



## dacrio

Turkey top military figures arrested over plot claims 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8528512.stm

turkey can't host euro 2016


----------



## www.sercan.de

lol why


----------



## romano89

my god...what's happened exactly??


----------



## dacrio

www.sercan.de said:


> lol why


have you read?!?
It's a serious problem for turkey. a coup d'etat isn't a ordinary fact in a reliable state!!!


----------



## dacrio

romano89 said:


> my god...what's happened exactly??


a military plot against the government...


----------



## sali_haci

Stop your anti-turkish lobby !


----------



## dacrio

sali_haci said:


> Stop your anti-turkish lobby !


why I can't speak about the problems of turkey?!?!?
and this is A SERIOUS PROBLEM FOR TURKEY!!!! first of all it's a problem of security. 
the article speaks of bombs near gathering places!!!!!


----------



## romano89

dacrio said:


> a military plot against the government...


io lo voglio sapere dai turchi!!


----------



## www.sercan.de

come on guys
not here
we have the skybar section


----------



## dacrio

www.sercan.de said:


> come on guys
> not here
> we have the skybar section


ok, but this fact affects the turkey bid. I think that now turkey is compromised.


----------



## Kuvvaci

it has no relationship with EURO and UEFA...


----------



## ChowYunFat

rich arabian golf sheichs will come for visiting Euro 2016.Of course they will use Vip Lounges


----------



## makkillottu

Kuvvaci said:


> a highway will be built before 2016 but no need actually since there is airways and wonderful airports and cheep plane tickets...


Well... but if anyone wants a cheap flight to Antalya and wants to go - 4 example - to Konya... can't he because there is no motorway?

A motorway isnt a stadium, itz much more difficult...

Infrastructures are the main thing in a bid... look out at Ukraine, has enormous difficulties for trains, motorways, etc... Italy, and France first of all, have a better sittuation.

Stadiums, in a bid, counts about 7-10%, then you have to consider connections btw cities (Konya hasnt an airport, Ankara just one, Bursa same... then motorways, high-speed rails, etc.), accomodations (if you think that Ankara - so Turkey's Capital - hasnt much hotels...).

IMHO I think it's better for Turkey to give time until 2020. Euro 2020 could be really interesting and for UEFA isn't a risk of a "new world" as well as Poland-Ukraine (difficulties in infrastructures, stadiums, etc.)


----------



## girgenti

Muhtar said:


> *Immigrants riot in Milan after Egyptian killed*
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE61D0RI20100214
> 
> Italy can´t host Euro,because Africans make there a rebellion and MAFIA is killing people in Sicilia


It's 17 years now mafia doesn't kill people in Sicilia.

Last murder was in 1993 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_victims_of_the_Sicilian_Mafia


----------



## Kuvvaci

@makkillottu...Ankara has enough hotels. already had and I also advice you to follow Turkish sections constructions if you have interest in Turkey's hotel.

Konya has an airport, not as good as other Turkish airports, level but enough as Italian level (as much as Bari, Udine ect) as I saw on the net... Though when it is neccessary building a new Termianl takes , including bid process, one and half year in Turkey.

Antalya's highway and ring road construction is about to begin. Antalya has already got 2016 Expo. 

Yes it is true that Italy and France (as we already told) has better highway and wider HSR infrasutructure than Turkey. But that doesn't mean that Turkey is not capable to host Euro. Turkey has already enough infrasutructure to host it when we consider a few former EURO's.

look at sercan's map. It shows all highway constructions wil be complated between 2010-2020 and Istanbul-Izmir higways and gulf bridge, and Antalya highway are the main projects will be complated before 2016. And Turkey doesn't build them for EURO, those are (including HSR projects) already planned projects..

2012, Konya-Ankara-Eskişehir-Bursa-Istanbul will be linked with HST, including the underwater tunnel of Bosphorus.

Antalya airport has two terminals. A new one is u/c. Except this new highway, everyone can go to Antalya like going to Palermo from Naples, Rome or Milan. 

Going to Antalya is much easier than going to Warsaw from Donestks.


----------



## Kuvvaci

girgenti said:


> It's 17 years now mafia doesn't kill people in Sicilia.
> 
> Last murder was in 1993 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_victims_of_the_Sicilian_Mafia


since Muhtar is alreayd banned, no need to reply his idiotic posts... :cheers:


----------



## www.sercan.de

BTW i don't think that many will use the freeway Antalya-Konya etc
323km is the distance with an airplane!!!.
5-6 hours with an car. IMO too much for many fans.


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ Antalya also will use the airport of Alanya...


----------



## parcdesprinces

*FRANCE - UEFA Euro 2016 - Candidate*

Here is the French bid  :












*Transportations & Infrastructures:* (existing ones)
None investment in transportations and infrastructures is needed here, for hosting UEFA Euro.











*Railways* 

France has the largest high speed network in Europe (one of the largest in the world), French high speed lines allow TGV to have a commercial speed *over 300Km/h* (320km/h on newest lines).
New connections (especially with Spain, Germany and Italy) and extensions are projected in the near future. The AGV-Alstom trains (future successor of TGV-Alstom trains, from 2014) will have a commercial speed up to *360km/h* on the existing TGV network.

TGV trains carry over *100 million passengers* per year !

*TGV-Alstom high speed national and international network:*
-TGV Atlantique
-TGV (duplex) Méditerrannée
-TGV Nord & Nord-Europe (France-Belgium)
-TGV Est-Europe (France-Luxembourg-Germany) + ICE-Siemens (France-Germany)
-TGV Lyria aka TGV Ligne de Coeur (France-Switzerland)
-Eurostar (France-UK-Belgium)
-Thalys (France-Belgium-Netherlands-Germany)



















































(the whole electrified network is approx: 18,000 km; 62% of journeys between candidate cities *will last less than 4 hours*)


*Motorway network* 











*International Airports & Hotel infrastructures* 

The airports of the 12 candidate cities have an annual total traffic over *160 million passengers*. 
Some airports such as Lyon-St Exupery or Paris-CDG have their own TGV stations with services toward large French cities (including most of Euro candidate cities) and also toward some European Capitals/cities. 











































France is the first tourist destination in the world with approx. *80 million visitors per year.* So, the hotel capacities of all candidate cities are good, in each category (including hotels with training facilities for the 24 teams).




























--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Cities (9+3 reserve)


Paris & St-Denis, population: 11,769,433

St-Denis:*


















*Free bike system* (Velcom: 450 bikes & 50 stations) :









*Paris:

































Transports* (suburban trains, RER, Métro & Tram; new lines and extensions planned) :

















*Free bike system* (Vélib': 20,600 bikes & 1,451 stations) :










--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Marseille, population: 1,623,720


























Transports* (Métro & Tram, extensions planned) :









*Free bike system* (Le Vélo: 1,000 bikes & 130 stations) :










--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Lyon, population: 1,748,271


























Transports* (Métro & Tram, extensions planned) :









*Free bike system* (Vélo'v: 4,000 bikes & 340 stations) :










--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Lille, population: 1,164,716 (Lille is an important European crossroads)



























Transports* (Métro & Tram, extensions planned) :










--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Bordeaux, population: 1,010,000 (Well known for its wines and its monuments)



























Transports* (Tram, extensions planned) :









*Free bike system* (vCUB: 1,545 bikes & 139 stations) :










--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Lens, population: 552,694 (city: 35,583)



















Transports* (Tram-Train, opening 2014) :










--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Toulouse, population: 1,102,882 (Hometown of Airbus & the home base of the European aerospace industry)


































Transports* (Métro & Tram, extensions planned) :









*Free bike system* (VélôToulouse: 2,400 bikes & 246 stations) :










--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*St-Etienne, population: 392,041


























Transports* (Tram) :









*Free bike system* (opening in june 2010: 300 bikes) :










--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Strasbourg, population: 638,670 (known as the European capital: EU Parliament, Council of Europe, European Court of Human Rights etc)



































Transports* (Tram, new lines and extensions planned) :









*Free bike system* (opening in september 2010: 2,000 bikes)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Nice, population: 991,903 (Côte d'Azur/French Riviera: Cannes, Monaco Monte-Carlo, Antibes, St-Tropez etc :cheers


























Transports* (Tram, new lines and extensions planned) :

















*Free bike system* (Vélobleu: 900 bikes & 90 stations) :










--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Nancy, population: 415,765 (Nancy's region is the homeland of Michel Platini :yes


























Transports* (Tram, new lines and extensions planned) :









*Free bike system* (VélOstan-lib: 1,050 bikes & 105 stations) :


----------



## parcdesprinces

*Stadiums :* (9+3 reserve)











1. *Paris/St-Denis* (Stade de France) *81,338* (76,474 during Euro), Renovations
2. *Marseille 65/75,000* (65,000 minimum (?) during Euro), Refurbishment and Extension
3. *Lyon *(Ol Land) *61,556* (57,628 during Euro), New
4. *Paris* (Parc des Princes) *50/53,000* + Retractable roof ? (40,058 minimum (?) during Euro), Refurbishment and Extension
5. *Lille 50,283* + Retractable roof & movable pitch (47,882 during Euro), New
6. *Bordeaux 43/45,000* (42,566 during Euro), New
7. *Lens 44,000* (40,113 during Euro), Refurbishment and Extension
8. *Toulouse 40/43,000* (37,050 during Euro), Refurbishment and Extension
9. *St-Etienne 42,000* (39,327 during Euro), Refurbishment and Extension
10. *Strasbourg 36/40,000* (36,645 during Euro), Refurbishment and Extension
11. *Nice 35/38,000* (33,470 during Euro), New
12. *Nancy 35,000* + Retractable roof (31,973 during Euro), Refurbishment and Extension

Most of projects include *renewable energy* (photovoltaics, thermal panels and/or wind turbines + rainwater collection systems)


------------------------------------------------



*Paris (St-Denis)

Stade de France (81,338 ￨ built ￨ renovations from now to 2016 ￨ approved ￨ cost: €100M, 100% private)*


































--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Marseille

Stade Vélodrome (65/75K ￨ refurbishment & extension ￨ bidding in progress ￨ cost: €150M, private-public partnership ￨ opening: 2014)

Current stadium:

























Illustration: *










--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Lyon

"OL Land" (61,556 ￨ new ￨ approved ￨ cost: €450M, 100% private ￨ opening: December 2013)

Project*:


























--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Paris

Parc des Princes (50/53K + retractable roof (?) ￨ refurbishment & extension ￨ bidding in progress ￨ cost: €75-100M, 100% private ￨ opening: 2014)

Current stadium:

























Proposals: *

















--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Lille

"Grand Stade" (50,283 + retractable roof + movable pitch ￨ new ￨ under construction ￨ cost: €620-700M, private-public partnership ￨ opening: July 2012)

Project:*


























































--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Bordeaux

"Grand Stade" (43/45K ￨ new ￨ bidding in progress ￨ cost: €165-200M, 50% public + 50% payed by the club ￨ opening: 2014)

Illustration: *










--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Lens

Stade Félix-Bollaert (44K ￨ refurbishment & extension ￨ approved ￨ cost: €111M, 50% public + 50% payed by the club ￨ opening: February 2014)

Current stadium:

























Project:*



































--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Toulouse

Stadium Municipal (40/43K ￨ refurbishment & extension ￨ bidding in progress ￨ cost: €54M, 100% public with certainly a part payed by the rugby and football clubs of the city ￨ opening: summer 2014)

Current stadium:


















































No rendering yet ! They will extend the second ring all around the stadium and change all the seats.*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*St-Etienne

Stade Geoffroy-Guichard (42K ￨ refurbishment & extension ￨ bidding in progress ￨ cost: €75M, 100% public ￨ opening: 2014)

Current stadium:



























No rendering yet, but they are going to close the corners (with stands & suites) and remove the current roofs in order to add a new one over the whole "new" stadium.*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Strasbourg

Stade de la Meinau (36/40K ￨ refurbishment & extension ￨ bidding in progress ￨ cost: €160M, private-public partnership ￨ opening: 2014)

Current stadium:

























Illustration: *

















--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Nice

"Grand Stade" (35/38K ￨ new ￨ bidding in progress ￨ cost: €158M, private-public partnership ￨ opening: June 2013)

Illustration: * (former project)

















--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Nancy

Stade Marcel-Picot (35K + retractable roof ￨ refurbishment & extension ￨ approved ￨ cost: €60-70M, 100% private ￨ opening: late 2012)

Current stadium:
































Project:*


----------



## Kuvvaci

wonderful presantation... I wish luck, although I normally want my country to win


----------



## gavstar00

Fantastic presentation Parcdesprinces

Have to say, in terms of infrastructure, Italy and Turkey would have to beat France if they have any hope of winning the bid. The fact that a lot of the rail networks, roads etc are already in place could have a major impact on the selection process.


----------



## GEwinnen

This presentation ist fantastic! WC 1998 was very good (SDF was/is really stunning), but the stadia for EURO 2016 will be world class! 
btw. I never knew french cities have so many inhabitants, are you sure you're right?

Sorry, Turkey, but I prefer a EURO 2016 in EUROPE, if France presents such a wonderful bid!
Italy will have noch chance imo.


----------



## Kuvvaci

gavstar00 said:


> Fantastic presentation Parcdesprinces
> 
> Have to say, in terms of infrastructure, Italy and Turkey would have to beat France if they have any hope of winning the bid. The fact that a lot of the rail networks, roads etc are already in place could have a major impact on the selection process.


I respect France. I have been to France and loved that country very much. But if the tournement would have been given to better infrasutructure, Italy wouldn't lose against poorest Ukraine and Poland that had no infrasutructure. Or France would win World Basketball Championship 2010 against Turkey. Since we see Turkey has much better infrasuturcture than Poland &Ukraine bid and easily host the tournement, we can't talk about any supporiority of France. 

It is important to answer the policy of UEFA and persuade the jury. What is the policy of UEFA? Just look at their decisions since 2000 and you will see.


----------



## romano89

italy's bid 3d on international forum  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=52403133#post52403133


----------



## parcdesprinces

GEwinnen said:


> btw. I never knew french cities have so many inhabitants, are you sure you're right?


Metro areas  !


----------



## Mekky II

urban spaces in 1999 :

Grand bassin parisien (paris/saint-denis) : 15 289 745
Rhône et Alpes (lyon/saint-etienne) : 4 414 429
Est (strasbourg/nancy) : 4 133 378
Grand delta méditerranéen (marseille) : 3 636 984
Nord-Pas-de-Calais (lille/lens) : 3 530 587
Toulouse (toulouse) : 1 244 717
Nice-cote-d'azur (nice) : 1 197 182
Bordeaux (bordeaux) : 1 022 542


Nantes-Saint-Nazaire (no stadium) : 1 006 306
Rennes : (no stadium) : 896 446

After this big 10, urban spaces are much less populated, next one is Tours with 548 802.


----------



## emrearas

hey guys....

i think this bidding is gonna like 2016 olympic games... if uefa wants to see new frontiers and make the c.ship as a whole european game they will choose Turkey , like Rio.

other wise they want to have a secured and non problem area they will choose France...

i dont think so Italy gonna have it due its economical situation. also they dont have a Platini factor or Turkey's oriental taste and secret taste....

and also i think uefa will give chance to Turkey. to improve the football and the stadiums in the country.. 


and  i really like the stadiums of Turkey. especially antalya ankara .. but the best is İstanbul Ataturk one... a whole roof stand on just 2 holders and it may seen as ( i guess) a sun eclipse from above.. once it was a cresent shaped one and they make it a whole circle now and its obvious the cresent part will be visible


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ The French one  : *FRANCE - UEFA Euro 2016 - Candidate 
*


----------



## parcdesprinces

French bid official website : 2016.fff.fr

Strasbourg has its own official Euro 2016 website : eurofoot2016.strasbourg.eu


Bid Book (3 volumes, 990 pages + several attached documents) :



















Summary of the bid book : Synthesis


----------



## ChowYunFat

I was in Paris,St.Denis for 3 days.I went there with Highspeed Train (Intercity Express) from Frankfurt to Gare de l´Est,Paris.In term of infrastructure of course France is the best.

But if Poland&Ukraine can win a bid,then why not Turkey

BTW. Where are the AGV pics


----------



## parcdesprinces

ChowYunFat said:


> BTW. Where are the AGV pics


I just add few words about it in the presentation  !


----------



## emrearas

also... its not allowed a city and country can host international sport events at the same year...

so İstanbul gonna be a candidate for 2020 summer olympics ( which i see it as a dark horse of the race it could be the host) , Turkey cant get euro2020...


----------



## www.sercan.de

IMo its more realistic that Turkey will get EURO 2020 and not Olympics 2020


----------



## Kuvvaci

Istanbul can't host olympics in next 30 years. Euro is posible and If turkey loses 2016, 2020 will guarantee for us...


----------



## emrearas

depends on the worlds situation 2 years later. no one expects rio to get the games 2016...


----------



## pierolol

Good work man! Fantastic bid !


----------



## dizzo

The Turkish proposed stadiums (on paper) look spectacular! But of the 9-12 stadiums they're proposing for 2016, they've got to build 7-9 of them from scratch. That's a lot of work from now to 2015 - especially considering what UEFA have been going through with the 2012 co-hosts Poland/Ukraine in the last couple of years. Turkey needed to have concrete plans as they are planning to build a lot of new stadiums from scratch (the planning process takes a lot of time) while we and France aren't building that many.

I feel even the the italian bid is pretty poor they will win. France has already hosted many tournaments of late, whilst turkey is too much of a battle (and lets not forget most the matches will not even be played in europe!)
italy and france has much better infrasctructure as we all know and italy is one the worlds leading football nations, its time the grounds where given a lick of paint. the 3 new grounds look promising (with juves ground already half finished) and despite the poor fiorentina design they are actually looking to build a new ground form scratch which will mean the ground in the photo might not be the one built at all, instead a 45.000 one is being proposed. 
it would be nice to see turkey host this tournament but for now lets leave it to the big boys


----------



## romano89

dizzo said:


> it would be nice to see turkey host this tournament but for now lets leave it to the big boys


i like this point!!


----------



## www.sercan.de

dizzo said:


> The Turkish proposed stadiums (on paper) look spectacular! But of the 9-12 stadiums they're proposing for 2016, they've got to build 7-9 of them from scratch. That's a lot of work from now to 2015 - especially considering what UEFA have been going through with the 2012 co-hosts Poland/Ukraine in the last couple of years. Turkey needed to have concrete plans as they are planning to build a lot of new stadiums from scratch (the planning process takes a lot of time) while we and France aren't building that many.


Therefore turkish government gave a guarantee letter of € 920,000,000.


----------



## Kuvvaci

dizzo said:


> The Turkish proposed stadiums (on paper) look spectacular! But of the 9-12 stadiums they're proposing for 2016, they've got to build 7-9 of them from scratch. That's a lot of work from now to 2015 - especially considering what UEFA have been going through with the 2012 co-hosts Poland/Ukraine in the last couple of years. Turkey needed to have concrete plans as they are planning to build a lot of new stadiums from scratch (the planning process takes a lot of time) while we and France aren't building that many.
> 
> I feel even the the italian bid is pretty poor they will win. France has already hosted many tournaments of late, whilst turkey is too much of a battle (and lets not forget most the matches will not even be played in europe!)
> italy and france has much better infrasctructure as we all know and italy is one the worlds leading football nations, its time the grounds where given a lick of paint. the 3 new grounds look promising (with juves ground already half finished) and despite the poor fiorentina design they are actually looking to build a new ground form scratch which will mean the ground in the photo might not be the one built at all, instead a 45.000 one is being proposed.
> it would be nice to see turkey host this tournament but for now lets leave it to the big boys


1.Turkey can build stadiums so easily. Also Government guarantee the money and announced it with a letter to UEFA. Cosntruction is one of the main industries of Turkey and such constructions are cheaper than Italy or France. Also Turkish projects are not for EURO 2016. Turkey will build those stadiums no matter what happens, because stadium projects are on the schedule since Euro 2008

2. Italy and France has better highway and railway infrasutructure than Turkey. But Turkey has better sides in infrasutructure too; for example airports. Turkish airports are new and more modern than both France and Italy. Plus, except Paris, Turkey has much better airports than France. Also metro or other urban rail systems are better than Italy. For example when you take Rome and Istanbul, Istanbul has better metro or rail infrasuturcture than Rome. And if we consider about the future projects of both cities, in 2016, Rome won't even compare to Istanbul. Plus in 2016 the railways and highways gap between Italy and Turkey will be very narrow.

3. I don't want to talk about the reidiculous geographical argument, since UEFA vise president is Turkish and geogaphy is not a fact at the international organizations (EU has 100% Asian country; Cyprus), it is important to be a member of the organizations.

4. Building new stadiums is much better than using the same stadiums for 26 years. New energy and new markets. Actually this is what UEFA wants. This is their policy. Opnenning to new markets , more than big football industries...


----------



## Kuvvaci

www.sercan.de said:


> Therefore turkish government gave a guarantee letter of € 920,000,000.


Italian and French governments couldn't give this guarntee...


----------



## AdidasGazelle

girgenti said:


> It's 17 years now mafia doesn't kill people in Sicilia.
> 
> Last murder was in 1993 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_victims_of_the_Sicilian_Mafia


All well and good for Sicily.

What about Naples? :cheers:

(I know it's off-topic but I fell in a pedantic mood)


----------



## www.sercan.de

Kuvvaci said:


> 4. Building new stadiums is much better than using the same stadiums for 26 years. New energy and new markets. Actually this is what UEFA wants. This is their policy. Opnenning to new markets , more than big football industries...


Actually thats what UEFA wants, because of the new criteria and requirements like c90 etc.


----------



## ChowYunFat

dizzo said:


> The Turkish proposed stadiums (on paper) look spectacular! But of the 9-12 stadiums they're proposing for 2016, they've got to build 7-9 of them from scratch. That's a lot of work from now to 2015 - especially considering what UEFA have been going through with the 2012 co-hosts Poland/Ukraine in the last couple of years. Turkey needed to have concrete plans as they are planning to build a lot of new stadiums from scratch (the planning process takes a lot of time) while we and France aren't building that many.


*Turkish Construction Industry is the second biggest of the world after China*.They would built all stadiums in two years simultaneous.In Turkey they built very fast.Kayseri Stadium and TT Arena have only a construction time of two years.


----------



## Kuvvaci

ChowYunFat said:


> *Turkish Construction Industry is the second biggest of the world after China*.They would built all stadiums in two years simultaneous.In Turkey they built very fast.Kayseri Stadium and TT Arena have only a construction time of two years.


We built the newst airport of Istanbul in 11 months. TT Arena had a firm problem for a while but solved very easily. also turkey fiance the stadiums witht he plot of old stadiums..


----------



## dizzo

Kuvvaci said:


> Italian and French governments couldn't give this guarntee...


thats because they dont need , well know it will be done.

Looking the replies you all seem 100% behind turkey however your failing to realise that these bids wil take into consideration the countries political stance. tukey hosting euro2015 has serious political issues as it will mean there aceptence into europe political theoreticly. How many decades has it been since turkey applied for european union member status?. 
All im saying is this may be a bit to soon and i could see them going for the easier option of italy, especially as they know that italy are in dier need of rebuilding there stadiums and not to mention status.

As a seria a follower it would be the green light for reconstruction of the league, although as a juve fan we are getting our stadium with or without 2016, its already being built. impressed with cagliari and palermo's new stadiums , will be good for the sourthern league. udinese and napoli's redovelepments look fantastic also, its just parma,fiorentina (why a 10,000 seat reduction?) cesena and verona grounds im worried about. would like to have seen a 3rd tier built on the 2tired stand at the san siro, that would have been great.


----------



## kosova-fener

dizzo said:


> thats because they dont need , well know it will be done.
> 
> Looking the replies you all seem 100% behind turkey however your failing to realise that these bids wil take into consideration the countries political stance. tukey hosting euro2015 has serious political issues as it will mean there aceptence into europe political theoreticly. How many decades has it been since turkey applied for european union member status?.
> All im saying is this may be a bit to soon and i could see them going for the easier option of italy, especially as they know that italy are in dier need of rebuilding there stadiums and not to mention status.
> 
> As a seria a follower it would be the green light for reconstruction of the league, although as a juve fan we are getting our stadium with or without 2016, its already being built. impressed with cagliari and palermo's new stadiums , will be good for the sourthern league. udinese and napoli's redovelepments look fantastic also, its just parma,fiorentina (why a 10,000 seat reduction?) cesena and verona grounds im worried about. would like to have seen a 3rd tier built on the 2tired stand at the san siro, that would have been great.


all you anti-turkey members here have only one thing in mind, "turkey should not host euro because they are muslim and dont fit european "culture""
thats what your implying by your "turkey applied to enter eu decades ago" statement. isnt it?
you know what i have to say to that? too , turkey can and will host this turnament better than italy if this oppertunity is given to them.
if you take out italy from eu and compare turkish economy with that of italy's, i can guarantee you that turkey is stronger. turkey has been growing for 30 years now, from the 80's when it was only exporting $3 billion dollars a year, to now exporting $160 billion dollars a year. turkey is a growing economy, and is a great market for UEFA.
just because italy needs new stadiums now uefa should give them the turnament? haha what a joke, so wat if they need stadium, if they need stadiums than build them. its not our problem. other countries like turkey needs stadiums too. 
in conclusion, turkey has a better proposal than italy, and it is a brand new market which uefa can exploit.


----------



## dizzo

woah slow down there
i wasnt implying that i dont want you because your muslim im saying it will be a massive piece of political engineering which will have a huge impact culturaly and politicaly. so dont wave the racism flag just yet.
And second despite turkeys growth they still have one of the lowest gdp's in europe and still lag behind france the uk etc. You still are a poor country, only a idiot would think different. 
im my opinion i think the euroes should be handed to turkey for 2020, its italys turn now.

viva italia, sono un pease pui bella del mondo. spero che italia vinca


----------



## kosova-fener

dizzo said:


> woah slow down there
> i wasnt implying that i dont want you because your muslim im saying it will be a massive piece of political engineering which will have a huge impact culturaly and politicaly. so dont wave the racism flag just yet.
> And second despite turkeys growth they still have one of the lowest gdp's in europe and still lag behind france the uk etc. You still are a poor country, only a idiot would think different.
> im my opinion i think the euroes should be handed to turkey for 2020, its italys turn now.
> 
> viva italia, sono un pease pui bella del mondo. spero che italia vinca


first of all i wasnt comparing turkish economy to either france or uk. the only reason why italy is ahead of turkey is because of eu. if turkey was in eu, it would have been one of the strongest eu countries, right after germany and uk. anyways turkey doesnt need eu, its getting stronger all by itself. 
turkey is not a poor country, wtf are you talking about? turkish government just pledged 920 million to build the stadiums. and these stadiums are going to be built no matter if turkey wins or not. turkey is far from being poor buddy, turkey is growing and will keep growing. turkey has a big market just inside its borders(74 million people). by 2016 turkey will surpass italy


----------



## Kuvvaci

dizzo said:


> thats because they dont need , well know it will be done..


How isnt it needed? When we consider about the fianciaal crisis at the Eurozone, during the economical crisis of the world... Even Barcelona delayed the project.


----------



## Kriativus

kosova-fener said:


> first of all i wasnt comparing turkish economy to either france or uk. *the only reason why italy is ahead of turkey is because of eu. if turkey was in eu, it would have been one of the strongest eu countries, right after germany and uk.* anyways turkey doesnt need eu, its getting stronger all by itself.
> turkey is not a poor country, wtf are you talking about? turkish government just pledged 920 million to build the stadiums. and these stadiums are going to be built no matter if turkey wins or not. turkey is far from being poor buddy, turkey is growing and will keep growing. turkey has a big market just inside its borders(74 million people). by 2016 turkey will surpass italy



That is a great joke. You made me laugh.

Frankly, be more modest. Turkish economy is growing, yes, we all agree on that, Turkey is becoming more and more influential around the world, yes, we all agree on that too, but wait a second, EU is what makes Italy rich? Turkey would be right after Germany and UK? 

Jesus, you need to live a little bit, maybe you're too young. Anyway, I'm not even gonna comment this statement. Waste of time.


----------



## Kriativus

parcdesprinces said:


> hno:
> 
> It's not about the list of trophies but the ability or not to fill *stadiums*...
> 
> No need to win 10 Champions League in a row for that :lol: :nuts: !
> 
> So, what I said is that French L1 (whatever its competitivity) fills its stadiums at least as much as Serie A (and even more in many cases).
> Again, the L1 average attendance is progressing faster than Serie A one, despite our lack of success in the European cups. That was my point !
> 
> That's why larger stadiums are needed in many French cities (even maybe larger than Italian ones :tongue !!
> 
> Furthermore, your comparisons are totally irrelevant, in term of stadium capacities and *attendances* L1 has nothing comparable with Belgian, Romanian or Scottish leagues... for example....
> 
> PS: BTW, what about the projected stadium (40k) in Udine which has an average attendance per capacity lower than 40%, just like Chievo, Bari, Parma etc (none of French clubs has a such low percentage of capacity, even Monaco has a better percentage :lol: : 46%, which is the worst of Ligue 1).
> 
> The average percentage of capacity in Serie A (57%) is one of the worst in Europe (France L1 one is: 75%) ........



Reading comprehension is not your greatest strength, isn't parctheprinces? 

Again: where did I say France? I surely didn't know the name of your country was called Lille. But anyway, thanks for the info.

How can you say it's irrelevant if I did NOT say such a thing? :lol:
Where did I compare belgian and scottish attendance to french ones? Show me. 

Well, the bad attendance in Italy is well known to anyone. Italian stadiums, in general, sucks. This must be a very good reason to explain the innability of the italians to fill their stadiums. But it's all easily solveable: once you have nice and modern fields, people will run to watch the matches, especially the italians. Don't you agree? 

After all, if the french crowd is coming, why woudn't the italians?


----------



## Kriativus

In the meantime, Lille qualified in Europa League, uh?  Beating a turkish opponent, Fenerbahce. Would that be a signal? I honestly hope not.


----------



## Kevin_01

Un match France - Turquie pour l'organisation de cet Euro je pense. L'Italie trop à la traîne...


----------



## www.sercan.de

Another goodreason to give the EURO 2016 to Turkey
Otherwise our national team would not qualify for the EURO


----------



## emrearas

Kriativus said:


> That is a great joke. You made me laugh.
> 
> Frankly, be more modest. Turkish economy is growing, yes, we all agree on that, Turkey is becoming more and more influential around the world, yes, we all agree on that too, but wait a second, EU is what makes Italy rich? Turkey would be right after Germany and UK?
> 
> Jesus, you need to live a little bit, maybe you're too young. Anyway, I'm not even gonna comment this statement. Waste of time.


indeed.. the predictions of IMF and standart and poors for 2020.. turkey will be the biggest 5th economy in europe after russia germany uk and france..

Here are the countries share of world gdp (ppp) in years and predictions of future.
never underestimate turkey and its economical power.

1985 2005 2010 2014 2023 2026

1 CHINA 2,896 9,466 12,725 15,447 21,572 23,613

2 USA 22,956 22,126 19,598 18,259 15,246 14,242

3 INDIA 2,477 4,194 5,093 5,714 7,111 7,577

4 JAPAN 8,494 6,898 6,044 5,455 4,130 3,688

5 RUSSIA n/a 3,024 3,352 3,428 3,599 3,656

6 BRAZIL 3,288 2,823 2,889 2,814 2,645 2,589

7 UK 3,791 3,438 3,030 2,869 2,507 2,386

8 MEXICO 2,574 2,307 2,198 2,189 2,169 2,162

9 FRANCE 4,067 3,328 2,921 2,719 2,265 2,113

10 GERMANY 5,640 4,477 3,958 3,481 2,408 2,050

11 S.KOREA 0,969 1,830 1,855 1,895 1,985 2,015

12 INDONESIA 0,949 1,256 1,363 1,444 1,626 1,687

13 TURKEY 1,028 1,331 1,350 1,374 1,428 1,446

14 CANADA 2,186 2,015 1,832 1,735 1,517 1,444

15 SPAIN 2,040 2,109 1,904 1,730 1,339 1,208

16 ITALY 3,870 2,908 2,464 2,134 1,392 1,144

17 TAIWAN 0,582 1,055 1,065 1,067 1,072 1,073

18 POLAND 0,983 0,923 0,964 0,983 1,026 1,040

19 THAILAND 0,464 0,793 0,825 0,861 0,942 0,969

20 AUSTRALIA 1,181 1,198 1,137 1,086 0,971 0,933


----------



## ChowYunFat

I am sure Turkey will overpass countries like Spain and Italy in 2025.They are on stagnation phase.


----------



## dizzo

as they other guy said turkey si growing yes but lets not fool ourselves into thinking they are a world power just yet. We are also forgetting italy is a huge footballing nation compared to turkey, this factor will be looked at too.

I think the turkish ego is a bit to big for their boots

allthough the italian bid looks poor, i am pleased with the 3 new stadiums of cagliari,palermo and juve's not to mention the complete redovelepment of udineses and napoli's. San siro and olimpico are good enough as they are with both being 5 star rated stadiums. mind you the fiorentina,cesena and parma redoveleptments looks shaby. but dont let the turkish ones fool you either, they may have fireworks and great colour schemes going on but there is more to it than that

To be honest if you ask the european population where they would rather go for euro 2016 italy would be no1 choice. the 5tt most visited country in the world, many would be reluctent to go to turkey, im not being racist thats just a fact. Italy has everything to offer to the tourist who will come, hence why it is such a popular country to visit. its used to mass influx of tourists on a yearly basis, turkey isnt. italy is the easier option,


----------



## www.sercan.de

Guys, its good, but according to your list it will be in 2024.
So thats what dizzo said.
2020 is better.


----------



## $upr£m€

dizzo said:


> the 5th most visited country in the world


France is the first


----------



## emrearas

lol

its not being a big economy or toursitic country.. everything is lobby....
atlanta 96 athens 2004 and beijing 2008 also rio 2016.... all get these with lobby of presidents or sportsman or trademarks...
i guess France will get it. but hope turkey wins


----------



## parcdesprinces

Kuvvaci said:


> But Turkey has better sides in infrasutructure too


Which ones ???




> Turkish airports are new and more modern than both France and Italy. Plus, except Paris, Turkey has much better airports than France.


Airports ?

Well, I don't think turkish airports are "more modern" or "better" (which is quite subjective) than French ones. The most important is that airports do the job and are safe. French airports are modernized frequently and extended when it's necessary.
During World cup '98 or Rugby World cup 2007 (and even, further in time, during winter Olympics '92), no one complained about airports, neither the 160 million passengers that they host each year including most of the 80 million tourists hosted here each year).

You have to know that France doesn't need numerous very big airports, since all our cities are pretty well connected by high speed trains, so, most of trips between our cities are quite short (and from the heart of each city, which is important in front of air transports). 
Many airports outside Paris have seen a fall of their passenger traffic because of TGV, they are directly in competition with the high speed lines.
The vast majority of our domestic journeys is made by train and also even for our European neighbors with regular services from London, Brussels, Cologne, Frankfurt, Stuttgart, Munich, Amsterdam, Zurich etc (Italy and Spain will be connected to the French network before 2016, which will represent, incuding the existing connections, a large part of the 300 million of western Europeans).

Paris-CDG airport (the fourth busiest airport in the world, the first on the continent) and Lyon-St Exupery (European hub for Air France-KLM) have their own TGV stations with connections toward most of French big cities and also some European cities.

Examples of domestic journeys from Paris stations or Paris-CDG airport station by TGV:
Paris-Lille: 240km, 50min
Paris-Lens: 200km, 50min
Paris Lyon: 470km, 2h
Paris-St Etienne: 520km, 2h30
Paris-Marseille: 850km, 3h
Paris-Nancy: 350km, 1h20 (the fastest high speed line in the world)
Paris-Starsbourg: 500km, 2h20 (under 2 hours from 2016)
Paris-Bordeaux: 600km, 3h (2 hours from 2015-2016)

Paris-Toulouse: 700km, 5h20 (3h20 from 2015-2016)
Paris-Nice: 950km, 5h20 (3h50 from 2020)

Toulouse and Nice are the less well connected cities from Paris, but their airports are well served.

Main airports which could be used during Euro:

*Paris-Charles de Gaulle (10 passenger terminals/halls (11 from 2012) ￨ TGV station + 2 suburban train stations + 2 Automatic Metro lines (CDGVAL: 7 stations) ￨ 60+ million passengers per year ￨ served by 130+ airlines companies ￨ hub of 3 airlines, including the main hub of Air France-KLM, one of the 5 largest airlines in the world)



































Paris-Orly (2 passenger terminals ￨ 1 Automatic Metro line (OrlyVal: 2 stations in the airport) + TGV station planned ￨ 26+ million passenger per year ￨ served by 39 airlines ￨ hub of 7 airlines, including the domestic hub of Air France)



















Nice-Côte d'Azur (2 passenger terminals ￨ TGV station planned ￨ 10+ million passengers per year ￨ served by 62 airlines)



















Lyon-Saint Exupéry (2 passenger terminals (3 halls) ￨ TGV station ￨ 7,5+ million passengers per year ￨ served by 42 airlines ￨ Air France's European/Regional hub)



























Marseille-Provence (2 passenger terminals ￨ Suburban train/railway station ￨ 7+ million passengers per year ￨ served by 45 airlines ￨ one of the hubs of Ryanair)



















Toulouse-Blagnac (2 passenger terminals (4 halls) ￨ Tram station from 2013 ￨ 6+ million passengers per year ￨ served by 31 airlines ￨ the airport includes the homebase of Airbus and ATR, the new aircrafts are assembled and tested there)



























EuroAirport Basel-Mulhouse-Freiburg, Can be used for Strasbourg during Euro, it's located in France but operated by France and Switzerland (2 passenger terminals ￨ TGV station planned ￨ 4+ million passengers per year ￨ served by 30 airlines ￨ hub of 2 airlines, including Swiss Int. Air Lines of which headquarters is nearby the airport)



















Bordeaux-Mérignac (1 passenger terminal (3 halls) ￨ Tram station planned ￨ 3,5+ million passengers per year ￨ served by 20 airlines)















*



French main airports (except overseas ones) :

*Paris-Charles de Gaulle* (60,874,681 passengers)
*Paris-Orly* (26,209,703 passenger)
*Nice-Côte d'Azur* (10,382,566 passengers)
*Lyon-Saint Exupéry* (7,924,063 passengers)
*Marseille-Provence* (7,290,119 passengers) 
*Toulouse-Blagnac* (6,349,805 passengers)
*EuroAirport Basel-Mulhouse-Freiburg* (4,261,992 passengers) 
*Bordeaux-Mérignac* (3,556,916 passengers)
*Nantes Atlantique* (2,731,563 passengers, this airport will be replaced by a brand new one from 2015) 
*Paris-Beauvais* (2,591,864 passengers, low cost airlines only)
*Montpellier-Méditerranée* (1,225,204 passengers)
*Strasbourg-Entzheim* (1,329,626 passengers, this airport is competed by EuroAirport and also by Karlsruhe/Baden-Baden airport in Germany)
*Lille-Lesquin* (1,147,924 passengers, this airport is competed by Paris-CDG and also by Brussels airport in Belgium)
etc

By Comparison :

*Istanbul-Ataturk* (29,757,384 passengers)
*Antalya* (18,789,257 passengers)
*Istanbul-Sabbiha Gökcen* (6.639.958 passengers)
*Ankara-Esenboga* (6,085,126 passengers)
*Izmir, Adnan Menderes* (4,670,399 passengers)
*Muğla-Dalaman* (3,347,996 passengers)
*Milas-Bodrum* (2,500,000 passengers)
*Kayseri Erkilet* (under 1 million passenger)
etc


----------



## ChowYunFat

*Turkish Airlines is the 7th biggest airline in Europe and the fastest growing.*

A Star Alliance Member and official sponsor of FC Barcelona and Manchester United

Just a small summary until 2003. Until this year THY was a midsized international airline with ca. 60 aircrafts consisting mostly of B737's, A310's and some other mid-haul aircrafts serving mostly European cities, nothern Africa and the Mideast including Turkic Republics in Asia. The number of passengers was around 7-9 million a year.

Today the Airline reaches 144 destinations with a fleet of 128 aircrafts (11 still being delivered by Boeing) and THY served 23 million passengers last year. Beside this it was given 4-stars which puts the airline into the same category as other major European airlines such as Air France, Lufthansa and British Airways but the most important, THY joined the Star Alliance as the 20th member.


----------



## Luckysmile

all the haters, dont forget:

- germany2006: many stadiums are financed by government, sponsors or banks. and few of them still try to solve problems/debts caused by stadium-financing (schalke for exmpl.)

- basketball-european championship 2001, turkey
- world-universiade 2005, Izmir
- champions league final 2005, ataturk stadium, istanbul
- uefa cup final 2009, sukru saracoglu stadium, istanbul
- FIBA World Championship 2010 turkey

EDIT (thanx ChowYunFat)
- formula one, Istanbul
AND: after fc barcelona, manchster united also signed a deal with turkish airlines.

all this showes, that religion/culture has nothing to do with "turkey doesnt deserve it. terrorism-blabla, economy-blabla, our *** is bigger than yours-blabla". calm down, lean back, wait what happens. because, YOU all won't be able to vote for/against any nation! fortunatly!


----------



## ChowYunFat

^^You forgot Formula One in Istanbul


----------



## emrearas

by the way i hate charles de gaulle airport:S

really hate it...:S

my favorite airport in europe is madrid and barcelona ones


----------



## $upr£m€

ChowYunFat said:


> *Turkish Airlines is the 7th biggest airline in Europe and the fastest growing.*


Air France is the first airline to the world in turnover


----------



## denking

The 25th World Winter Games, 2011 Winter Universiade, of the International University Sports Federation (FISU) will be held in Erzurum. TURKEY


----------



## parcdesprinces

BTW Air France-KLM has 607 aircrafts (including 1 A380 ) and not 255 as wiki says (and serves 248 destinations) !



ChowYunFat said:


> You forgot Formula One in Istanbul


Most of European countries host a Grand Prix since many decades, so, nothing exceptional :lol: !

And about minor sports/competitions or european cups finals, you have to know that maybe all european countries host or have hosted that kind of events..... (except maybe Luxembourg :lol ! Again, nothing exceptional...

PS: never heard about Universiade before (apparently founded by France, as usual, and hosted 5 times in France) ???


----------



## Luckysmile

parcdesprinces said:


> BTW Air France-KLM has 607 aircrafts (including 1 A380 ) and not 255 as wiki says (and serves 248 destinations) !
> 
> 
> 
> Most of European country host a Grand Prix, nothing exceptional :lol:
> 
> And about minor sports/competitions or european cups finals, you have to know that maybe all european countries host or have hosted that kind of events..... (except maybe Luxembourg) ! Again, nothing exceptional :lol:


we just try to say that turkey has the potential and also the financial situation to equal "european" standarts. or allready has reached it.
your comparison is ridiculous!
its EFFIN not about sizes or numbers! if theres one day an airways compatition, go for it! you'll do fine...

but i know, even if the euro2016 will be in the year 2016 - you'll still compare the present situation :nuts:


----------



## Kriativus

emrearas said:


> indeed.. the predictions of IMF and standart and poors for 2020.. turkey will be the biggest 5th economy in europe after russia germany uk and france..
> 
> Here are the countries share of world gdp (ppp) in years and predictions of future.
> never underestimate turkey and its economical power.
> 
> 1985 2005 2010 2014 2023 2026
> 
> 1 CHINA 2,896 9,466 12,725 15,447 21,572 23,613
> 
> 2 USA 22,956 22,126 19,598 18,259 15,246 14,242
> 
> 3 INDIA 2,477 4,194 5,093 5,714 7,111 7,577
> 
> 4 JAPAN 8,494 6,898 6,044 5,455 4,130 3,688
> 
> 5 RUSSIA n/a 3,024 3,352 3,428 3,599 3,656
> 
> 6 BRAZIL 3,288 2,823 2,889 2,814 2,645 2,589
> 
> 7 UK 3,791 3,438 3,030 2,869 2,507 2,386
> 
> 8 MEXICO 2,574 2,307 2,198 2,189 2,169 2,162
> 
> 9 FRANCE 4,067 3,328 2,921 2,719 2,265 2,113
> 
> 10 GERMANY 5,640 4,477 3,958 3,481 2,408 2,050
> 
> 11 S.KOREA 0,969 1,830 1,855 1,895 1,985 2,015
> 
> 12 INDONESIA 0,949 1,256 1,363 1,444 1,626 1,687
> 
> 13 TURKEY 1,028 1,331 1,350 1,374 1,428 1,446
> 
> 14 CANADA 2,186 2,015 1,832 1,735 1,517 1,444
> 
> 15 SPAIN 2,040 2,109 1,904 1,730 1,339 1,208
> 
> 16 ITALY 3,870 2,908 2,464 2,134 1,392 1,144
> 
> 17 TAIWAN 0,582 1,055 1,065 1,067 1,072 1,073
> 
> 18 POLAND 0,983 0,923 0,964 0,983 1,026 1,040
> 
> 19 THAILAND 0,464 0,793 0,825 0,861 0,942 0,969
> 
> 20 AUSTRALIA 1,181 1,198 1,137 1,086 0,971 0,933



I have never understimated turkish economy. If you read my ancient posts you will see I even defended you guys when someone said Turkey wasn't capable of hosting a Word Cup alone. I know very well Turkey's potential e I don't deny that. 

About this ranking... please, do not take it seriously. How can they know what's going to happen in 16 years from now? Did they do a kind of internship with Nostradamus back then?

Global economy is still very, very instable, who is up today tomorrow is down. In one miserable day, everything can change. So, please, this list is bullshit. I wound't be surprised at all if next week they come up with a new list.


----------



## Messi

If we compare economy and infrastructure it's obvious that Turkey has no chance. It's so obvious. Fortunately those are not the only criteria!


----------



## Kriativus

parcdesprinces said:


> Main airports which could be used during Euro:


Very, very beautiful airports.

By the way, I didn't know Calatrava building was an airport. I thought it was only a railway station.


----------



## Kriativus

A great example of french hospitality


----------



## romano89

Kriativus said:


> A great example of french hospitality


thisi is the most nice french person i ever seen :lol:


----------



## parcdesprinces

Luckysmile said:


> your comparison is ridiculous!


Which comparison ???? About Air France ???? Did I compare ???? 

I don't think so (I simply corrected a wrong number from wikipedia, nothing more, don't be paranoiac, unlike most of Turkish members here I don't attack an other country in order to prove my point !),

On the other hand, you and your friends love to compare, on and on: about highways, about railways, about tourism, about urban transports, about airlines, about economy, about EU, about governments, about dreams of power, about a hypothetical projected economy, with Italy, with Spain, to equal a country or another etc.... hno: (a lot of frustrations here IMO)



> but i know, even if the euro2016 will be in the year 2016 - you'll still compare the present situation :nuts:


??? Must I compare hypothetical future situations ??? Or, even better: today's France and Italy, compared to the Turkey of 2025 ??? (because it's well known, France and Italy won't change and won't progress during 15 years, nothing will be built and our economies won't grow) :nuts: !! 

Most of time I don't answer to that kind of stuff, but enough is enough !


----------



## ghost rider

emrearas said:


> by the way i hate charles de gaulle airport:S
> 
> really hate it...:S
> 
> my favorite airport in europe is madrid and barcelona ones


THY is the official sponsor of (FC) Barcelona:cheers:


----------



## dacrio

euro 2012:

The organization of the event was initially contested by five bids representing seven countries: Croatia/Hungary (joint bid), Greece, Italy, Poland/Ukraine (joint bid), and Turkey.

On 8 November 2005, UEFA's Executive Committee whittled the candidates down to a short list of three:[1]

Italy (11 votes) 
Croatia/Hungary (9 votes) 
Poland/Ukraine (7 votes) 
Turkey (6 votes, eliminated) 
Greece (2 votes, eliminated) 

On 31 May 2006 all three bids completed the second phase of the process by submitting more detailed dossiers. In September 2006, UEFA conducted site visits to candidate countries. The hosts were chosen on 18 April 2007 in Cardiff, Wales. The results of the voting were:

Voting Results 
Country Votes 
Poland / Ukraine 8 
Italy 4 
Croatia / Hungary 0 

do you think that these numbers mean something?

in cardiff the executive members were: 


Michel Platini (France) - President Italy 
Şenes Erzik (Turkey) - 1st Vice-President Italy 
Geoff Thompson (England) - 2nd Vice-President PU 
Ángel María Villar Llona (Spain) - 3rd Vice-President Italy
Gerhard Mayer-Vorfelder (Germany) - 4th Vice-President Italy 
Marios N. Lefkaritis (Cyprus) - 5th Vice-President PU 
Franco Carraro (Italy) Can't vote
Vyacheslav Koloskov (Russia) PU
Gilberto Madaíl (Portugal) I 
Joseph Mifsud (Malta) PU 
Per Ravn Omdal (Norway) PU
Mircea Sandu (Romania) PU 
Mathieu Sprengers (Netherlands) PU 
Hryhoriy Surkis (Ukraine) Can't vote

now are


----------



## Luckysmile

parcdesprinces said:


> Which ones ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airports ?
> 
> Well, I don't think turkish airports are "more modern" or "better" (which is quite subjective) than French ones. The most important is that airports do the job and are safe. French airports are modernized frequently and extended when it's necessary.
> During World cup '98 or Rugby World cup 2007 (and even, further in time, during winter Olympics '92), no one complained about airports, neither the 160 million passengers that they host each year including most of the 80 million tourists hosted here each year).
> 
> You have to know that France doesn't need numerous very big airports, since all our cities are pretty well connected by high speed trains, so, most of trips between our cities are quite short (and from the heart of each city, which is important in front of air transports).
> Many airports outside Paris have seen a fall of their passenger traffic because of TGV, they are directly in competition with the high speed lines.
> The vast majority of our domestic journeys is made by train and also even for our European neighbors with regular services from London, Brussels, Cologne, Frankfurt, Stuttgart, Munich, Amsterdam, Zurich etc (Italy and Spain will be connected to the French network before 2016, which will represent, incuding the existing connections, a large part of the 300 million of western Europeans).
> 
> Paris-CDG airport (the fourth busiest airport in the world, the first on the continent) and Lyon-St Exupery (European hub for Air France-KLM) have their own TGV stations with connections toward most of French big cities and also some European cities.
> 
> Examples of domestic journeys from Paris stations or Paris-CDG airport station by TGV:
> Paris-Lille: 240km, 50min
> Paris-Lens: 200km, 50min
> Paris Lyon: 470km, 2h
> Paris-St Etienne: 520km, 2h30
> Paris-Marseille: 850km, 3h
> Paris-Nancy: 350km, 1h20 (the fastest high speed line in the world)
> Paris-Starsbourg: 500km, 2h20 (under 2 hours from 2016)
> Paris-Bordeaux: 600km, 3h (2 hours from 2015-2016)
> 
> Paris-Toulouse: 700km, 5h20 (3h20 from 2015-2016)
> Paris-Nice: 950km, 5h20 (3h50 from 2020)
> 
> Toulouse and Nice are the less well connected cities from Paris, but their airports are well served.
> 
> Main airports which could be used during Euro:
> 
> *Paris-Charles de Gaulle (10 passenger terminals/halls (11 from 2012) ￨ TGV station + 2 suburban train stations + 2 Automatic Metro lines (CDGVAL: 7 stations) ￨ 60+ million passengers per year ￨ served by 130+ airlines companies ￨ hub of 3 airlines, including the main hub of Air France-KLM, one of the 5 largest airlines in the world)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris-Orly (2 passenger terminals ￨ 1 Automatic Metro line (OrlyVal: 2 stations in the airport) + TGV station planned ￨ 26+ million passenger per year ￨ served by 39 airlines ￨ hub of 7 airlines, including the domestic hub of Air France)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice-Côte d'Azur (2 passenger terminals ￨ TGV station planned ￨ 10+ million passengers per year ￨ served by 62 airlines)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyon-Saint Exupéry (2 passenger terminals (3 halls) ￨ TGV station ￨ 7,5+ million passengers per year ￨ served by 42 airlines ￨ Air France's European/Regional hub)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marseille-Provence (2 passenger terminals ￨ Suburban train/railway station ￨ 7+ million passengers per year ￨ served by 45 airlines ￨ one of the hubs of Ryanair)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toulouse-Blagnac (2 passenger terminals (4 halls) ￨ Tram station from 2013 ￨ 6+ million passengers per year ￨ served by 31 airlines ￨ the airport includes the homebase of Airbus and ATR, the new aircrafts are assembled and tested there)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EuroAirport Basel-Mulhouse-Freiburg, Can be used for Strasbourg during Euro, it's located in France but operated by France and Switzerland (2 passenger terminals ￨ TGV station planned ￨ 4+ million passengers per year ￨ served by 30 airlines ￨ hub of 2 airlines, including Swiss Int. Air Lines of which headquarters is nearby the airport)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bordeaux-Mérignac (1 passenger terminal (3 halls) ￨ Tram station planned ￨ 3,5+ million passengers per year ￨ served by 20 airlines)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> French main airports (except overseas ones) :
> 
> *Paris-Charles de Gaulle* (60,874,681 passengers)
> *Paris-Orly* (26,209,703 passenger)
> *Nice-Côte d'Azur* (10,382,566 passengers)
> *Lyon-Saint Exupéry* (7,924,063 passengers)
> *Marseille-Provence* (7,290,119 passengers)
> *Toulouse-Blagnac* (6,349,805 passengers)
> *EuroAirport Basel-Mulhouse-Freiburg* (4,261,992 passengers)
> *Bordeaux-Mérignac* (3,556,916 passengers)
> *Nantes Atlantique* (2,731,563 passengers, this airport will be replaced by a brand new one from 2015)
> *Paris-Beauvais* (2,591,864 passengers, low cost airlines only)
> *Montpellier-Méditerranée* (1,225,204 passengers)
> *Strasbourg-Entzheim* (1,329,626 passengers, this airport is competed by EuroAirport and also by Karlsruhe/Baden-Baden airport in Germany)
> *Lille-Lesquin* (1,147,924 passengers, this airport is competed by Paris-CDG and also by Brussels airport in Belgium)
> etc
> 
> By Comparison :
> 
> *Istanbul-Ataturk* (29,757,384 passengers)
> *Antalya* (18,789,257 passengers)
> *Istanbul-Sabbiha Gökcen* (6.639.958 passengers)
> *Ankara-Esenboga* (6,085,126 passengers)
> *Izmir, Adnan Menderes* (4,670,399 passengers)
> *Muğla-Dalaman* (3,347,996 passengers)
> *Milas-Bodrum* (2,500,000 passengers)
> *Kayseri Erkilet* (under 1 million passenger)
> etc


once again: you're comparisons are just ridiculous! you must have so much time to waste...
and once again: its called euro2016. otherwise they wouldn't choose poland/ukraine for 2012! remember how the stadiums were back then? and dont even start comparing the infrastructure :lol: i dont wanna waste time on watching airport pix

"I don't think so (I simply corrected a wrong number from wikipedia, nothing more, don't be paranoiac, unlike most of Turkish members here" - if i'm paranoiac, then you're definatly a prejudging  and who the hell is trusting wikipedia? and who the hell is correcting wikipedia??? super fail!


----------



## parcdesprinces

Kriativus said:


> Very, very beautiful airports.
> 
> By the way, I didn't know Calatrava building was an airport. I thought it was only a railway station.


Thanks !

About Calatrava you're right, but the TGV station has almost the same size than the terminals and it includes a large entrance hall connected with the rest of the airport. besides, IMO, it's interior design is quite close to Airport's one !











-----------------


BTW about the video, you have to know tha this guy (Sébastien Chabal) is very kind, except during rugby games, and he is a big star in the whole Rugby world, especially in the UK and in New Zealand and especially since this episode. When it happened (WC 2007) he played and lived in Sale (England) since several years, so he speaks english very well !!
If you know rugby, you can understand his reaction :horse:.

Chabal vs AllBlacks (at the Eden Park) :







Ho, I forgot: When I think to Turkish hospitality, I always have, suddenly, that movie in mind


----------



## ChowYunFat

About infrastructure.

The Marmaray Project of Istanbul will be finished in 2012.Two continents will be passed by high speed train and metro/subway under the sea (under the Bosphorus) with the deepest undersea immersed tube tunnels of the world.Non Stop rail usage from Europe to Asia.

Afterrcompletion, the usage of rail transportation in Istanbul is predicted to rise from 3.6% to 27.7%, which would see Istanbul's percentage rate of rail transportation usage as the *third highest in the world*, behind Tokyo (60%) and New York City (31%).
















DISCOVERY CHANNEL

in Spanish


----------



## parcdesprinces

Luckysmile said:


> once again: you're comparisons are just ridiculous!


Have I the right to answer to Kriativus when he says "turkish airports are better and more modern than French ones" ????
Of course not and it's "ridiculous" especially since numbers are not like you want them to be... hno:
Nobody forces you to read my post...
Furthermore, I don't see why it's so ridicoulus to show numbers (you could tell that "to make an idea" if you want, because before I had no idea of the passenger traffic of Turkish airports)
maybe you should try to read (objectively if it's possible for you, which I doubt) the previous pages, then you will see who is comparing...again and again... Certainly not me, I(we) don't have to prove anything about the ability of France to host the Euro, so I don't need to compare (unlike you, or your turkish friends about Turkish Airlines, or about Italian or Spain Economy, or about Turkish highways better than italian ones etc: was it me ????? NO !). 
I only show numbers or pics of the french bid, if you feel offended, it's not my fault :lol: !
And since it's a topic about UEFA Euro, on an Architecture forum (which includes infrastructures if they are directly linked with the bid IMO), maybe you could go trolling elsewhere !! 



> and once again: its called euro2016.


Yes and the bidding is today not in 2016....
As I wrote previously: must I show hypothetic future infrastructures, especially since we don't need numerous of them in France and btw if you read correctly my post you will see I mentioned several upgrades/extensions from now to 2016 ?????? hno:
Most I show is from the official French bid BTW (maybe they're wrong) !



> otherwise they wouldn't choose poland/ukraine for 2012!remember how the stadiums were back then? and dont even start comparing the infrastructure :lol:


Yes, and it's much more a disadvantage for Turkey, than for Italy or France, since we all see (Including UEFA) how it's complicated for them....:lol:



> i dont wanna waste time on watching airport pix


So, very usefull to quote them all hno: !

Again it was an answer to anyone else, nobody forces you to watch them if you don't want :nuts:...



> and who the hell is trusting wikipedia? and who the hell is correcting wikipedia??


I don't know who trusts wikipedia but I corrected number posted by your Friend and his quote about airlines from wiki (btw nothing to do with Euro)
from his post :



> which puts the airline into the same category as other major European airlines such as Air France, Lufthansa and British Airways


Then please tell me who is comparing...

Again: Read the previous pages and you will see: I've *never* attacked Turkey or Turkish bid, and I've *never* compared since it's obvious that France has the best bid in term of infrastructures (even if it was Euro 2024) and even in term of proposed stadiums  !!!


----------



## Luckysmile

parcdesprinces said:


> Then please tell me who is comparing...
> 
> Again: Read the previous pages and you will see: I've *never* attacked Turkey or Turkish bid, and I've *never* compared since it's obvious that France has the best bid in term of infrastructures (even if it was Euro 2024) and even in term of proposed stadiums  !!!


do you know what a paradoxon, prejudice and subjective is?
if yes, then you probably know, why your last posts are ridiculous...


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Yes I know, that's why numbers you seem to dislike, are not sooo ridiculous ! Because they prove facts not fantasies !


----------



## Troopchina

Great bid. The only thing I don't like is the geographical distribution of cities. There is only one city from the France's west side - Bordeaux. Why was Nantes not chosen? It would fit perfectly. Or Rennes maybe?


----------



## emrearas

it becomes like a race between countries by numbers guys.... we all now that turkey can handle anything.....also if South africa or ukraine can make it turkey can do a better one 

so lets back to criterias and talk about it.... we start from airports or what?

yeah by the way about economical statistics... turkey jump 6 places up in 5 years time..


----------



## Selcuk

Oh my god! What an stupid discussion here... :bash: I hope they give EURO 2016 to another country than France, Italy or Turkey... hno:


----------



## sali_haci

Selcuk said:


> Oh my god! What an stupid discussion here... :bash: I hope they give EURO 2016 to another country than France, Italy or Turkey... hno:


Мaybe Bulgaria? 
The final match will be in my hometown of Karnobat :banana:


----------



## ChowYunFat

*Turkish Airports*

*Istanbul - Atatürk International*










































*Ankara - Esenboga Airport*










































*Izmir - Adnan Menderes Airport*











































*Antalya Airport*


























*Istanbul - Sabiha Gökcen*


----------



## wojnowianin

I think the biggest turkish problem could be weather. In all hosting cities (maybe except Istanbul) temperature could easily reach 40oC. Of course the same problem will have cities of south Italy Bari&Palermo.


----------



## DENIZLI

^^ with respect for all ... whether today italy or france and who are even better, is no longer the question of tomorrow, then this is certainly the country ... young, dynamic, powerful, determined on the search for ever more greater success.... and to see that you have not to be a prophet. 

... Just the idea of a EURO 2016 host in this country is able to bring millions of football fans from 7 years up to 77 years in her beating heart ... the sparkle in the eyes of these people can solve an aura of magic of football enthusiasm was a touch of magic to the uncomparable unique feelings of the adoration football the whole as such in any of the other lands. and this alone is sufficient for the choice of venue for Turkey 

Therefore my vote for Turkey! kay:


----------



## kosova-fener

dacrio said:


> problem in france
> http://www.lecourant.info/spip.php?article2679


translation:

Twelve cities chosen, four stages to build eight others to renovate and 150 million euros allocated by the French state. The figures presented by the Secretary of State for Sports, Rama Yade appear modest compared to 625 million euros released by the Italian government. Guerre des chiffres trompeuse : huit des douze stades français peuvent compter sur des financements privés. War figures misleading: eight of the twelve stadiums French can count on private funding. Néanmoins, derrière les maquettes futuristes des architectes se dressent des obstacles compromettant sérieusement la construction des stades. However, behind the futuristic designs of architects stand obstacles severely compromising the construction of stadiums.

Des projets loin d'aboutir Projects far from reaching

C'est le cas de Bordeaux qui souhaite remplacer le vétuste stade Chaban-Delmas par une enceinte moderne de 42 000 places. This is the case of Bordeaux, which wants to replace the antiquated Stade Chaban-Delmas by an enclosure of 42 modern 000 seats. Si l'idée enthousiasme les Aquitains, c'est du côté du financement que le bât blesse. M6 - actionnaire majoritaire du club des Girondins de Bordeaux - a débloqué 100 millions d'euros pour un projet évalué à 165 millions. If the idea enthusiastically Aquitanians is on the finance side is the rub. M6 - majority shareholder of the club Girondins de Bordeaux - has allocated 100 million euros for a project valued at 165 million. L'Etat (20 millions) ainsi que les collectivités publiques (45 millions) participent à l'effort. The state (20 million) and local government (45 million) involved in the effort. Problème, nul n'est d'accord sur la répartition des montants . Problem, no one agrees on the breakdown. La Communauté Urbaine de Bordeaux « donnera 15 millions d'euros et pas davantage pour l'instant », déclare son service de presse. The Urban Community of Bordeaux "will give 15 million euros and no more for now," said his press service. Une somme bien loin des 25,2 millions d'euros que coûteraient les travaux à sa charge selon une dernière estimation. A sum far short of 25.2 million euros that would cost jobs in his office as a final estimate. Du côté de la mairie, on assure « qu'il faudra bien que quelqu'un paye ». Regarding the town hall, we are assured that "he'll have to pay someone."

À Lyon, le projet de l'OL Land – incluant un stade de 60 000 places – est depuis longtemps au point mort. Pierre angulaire du dossier français, le vaste complexe aurait dû sortir de terre cette année. In Lyon, the Project OL Land - including a stadium of 60 000 seats - has long been stalled. Cornerstone of the French case, the vast complex should have come out of the ground this year. L'Olympique Lyonnais (OL) table maintenant sur une livraison en décembre 2013… Un retard dû à l'opposition féroce des habitants de Décines , commune de la banlieue lyonnaise concernée par le projet. Olympique Lyonnais (OL) now expected delivery in December 2013 ... A delay due to fierce opposition from residents Décines, common in the suburbs of Lyon concerned by the project. Franck Buronfosse, président de l'association Carton Rouge, explique : « le club de Lyon s'enorgueillit de financer entièrement son stade (à hauteur de 300 millions d'euros), mais ses dirigeants oublient de mentionner le coût des infrastructures indispensables pour desservir ce site éloigné ». Franck Buronfosse, president of the Association Red Card said: "The club Lyon boasts fully fund its stage (up to 300 million euros), but its leaders fail to mention the cost of infrastructure needed to serve this remote site. La facture pour le contribuable dépasserait le prix du stade. The bill for the taxpayer exceeds the price of the stadium. « Prolonger deux lignes de tramway déjà saturées est très coûteux, en plus d'être totalement insuffisant pour desservir un stade de cette capacité », argumente M. Buronfosse. "Extending two tram lines already saturated is very expensive, besides being totally inadequate to serve a stadium of this capacity," argues Mr. Buronfosse.

Face à l'opposition de dizaines d'associations, le grand stade lyonnais n'est donc pas près de voir le jour. Un constat qui, ajouté aux difficultés bordelaises, porte déjà un lourd discrédit à la candidature française pour l'Euro 2016. Faced with opposition from dozens of associations, the largest stadium in Lyon is not close to the day. One thing that added to the difficulties Bordeaux, already carries a heavy stigma in the French bid for Euro 2016.


----------



## Kevin_01

_L'Italie est en colère

Candidate comme la France et la Turquie à l'organisation de l'Euro 2016, l'Italie ne décolère pas depuis qu'elle a appris que Theo Zwangizer, président de la Fédération allemande et membre du comite executif de l'UEFA, donnera sa voix à la France, qui l'a aidée à obtenir l'organisation de la Coupe du monde féminine 2011. Les Italiens n'apprécient pas que Wolfgang Niersbach, secretaire général de la fédération allemande, fasse partie d'un comité chargé d'évaluer les trois dossiers. « Nous avons demandé à l'UEFA que les trois dossiers en course remis le 15 février soient rendus publics afin que tout soit transparent, a confié dimanche à L'Equipe Michele Uva, responsable du projet "Italie Euro 2016". L'UEFA nous a répondu qu'elle était O.K. sur le principe, mais qu'il fallait l'accord de toutes les parties. Et nous savons que la France n'a toujours pas donné de réponse. » Le vote aura lieu le 28 mai._

L'Equipe:

Italy is angry

Candidate like France and Turkey to the organization of Euro 2016, Italy is still furious that she has since learned that Theo Zwangizer, president of the German Federation and member of executive committee of UEFA, will give his voice to France, which has helped to organize the Women's World Cup 2011. The Italians do not like Wolfgang Niersbach, Secretary General of the German federation, as part of a committee to evaluate the three cases. "We have asked UEFA that the three records in the race presented February 15 to be made public so that everything is transparent, said Sunday Team Michele Uva, head of the project" Euro Italy 2016 ". UEFA told us it was OK in principle but need the agreement of all parties. And we know that France has still not responded. The vote will take place May 28

Google translation sorry...


----------



## Kuvvaci

how can it be possible, and how can this German member still stay on his chair. Candidates didn't represent their bid yet, members didnt visit the countries. How can it be possible? This must be illegal... So, no need for all those process. Just arrange some members and it is okay. no need for the projects, bid books, presantations, welcoming the members ect... Just go and arrange some members, and everything is fine...


----------



## www.sercan.de

Lol true.
Nobody needs bid books.
Just give them some money, girls etc and you will win


----------



## romano89

Kuvvaci said:


> Napoli also...


no, we'll take the track off napoli (the rendering isn't done very well)


----------



## emrearas

well if france wins... and these speculations proved italy and turkey may protest the 2016 and wont enter....
i hope so


----------



## Kuvvaci

emrearas said:


> well if france wins... and these speculations proved italy and turkey may protest the 2016 and wont enter....
> i hope so


France can win, it would be normal. I am not against France to win. I am against the way jury acts, declearing the vote before the bid process. It is illegal and shameful...


----------



## www.sercan.de

But its not new.
Just look at the former bids


----------



## Selcuk

DELETE...


----------



## dacrio

Selcuk said:


> OK, IMO following members will/could vote (in a political way) for:
> 
> Michel Platini (France) - President --- Can't vote
> Şenes Erzik (Turkey) - 1st Vice-President --- Can't vote
> Geoff Thompson (England) - 2nd Vice-President --- Turkey (England-Turkey relationship is IMO better than England-France or England-Italy)
> Ángel María Villar Llona (Spain) - 3rd Vice-President --- Turkey (friendly relationship of the prime-ministers Erdogan and Zapatero, see Alliance of Civilizations)
> Gerhard Mayer-Vorfelder (Germany) - 4th Vice-President --- France
> Marios N. Lefkaritis (Cyprus) - 5th Vice-President --- not Turkey! :lol:
> Franco Carraro (Italy) --- Can't vote
> Vyacheslav Koloskov (Russia) --- Turkey (friendly relationship of Erdogan and Putin) Russia-Turkey relationship is IMO better than Russia-EU)
> Gilberto Madaíl (Portugal) --- France (close to each other) or Turkey (supports new host-countries, like Portugal 2004)
> Joseph Mifsud (Malta) --- Italy (close to each other)
> Per Ravn Omdal (Norway) --- will vote objective
> Mircea Sandu (Romania) --- Turkey (will vote for Turkey because a) neighbor and b) eastern european country)
> Mathieu Sprengers (Netherlands) --- France
> Hryhoriy Surkis (Ukraine) --- Turkey (will vote for Turkey because a) good relationships with Turkey and b) eastern european country)


you used the old list.
now the uefa executive has new members


----------



## dacrio

Kevin_01 said:


> _L'Italie est en colère
> 
> Candidate comme la France et la Turquie à l'organisation de l'Euro 2016, l'Italie ne décolère pas depuis qu'elle a appris que Theo Zwangizer, président de la Fédération allemande et membre du comite executif de l'UEFA, donnera sa voix à la France, qui l'a aidée à obtenir l'organisation de la Coupe du monde féminine 2011. Les Italiens n'apprécient pas que Wolfgang Niersbach, secretaire général de la fédération allemande, fasse partie d'un comité chargé d'évaluer les trois dossiers. « Nous avons demandé à l'UEFA que les trois dossiers en course remis le 15 février soient rendus publics afin que tout soit transparent, a confié dimanche à L'Equipe Michele Uva, responsable du projet "Italie Euro 2016". L'UEFA nous a répondu qu'elle était O.K. sur le principe, mais qu'il fallait l'accord de toutes les parties. Et nous savons que la France n'a toujours pas donné de réponse. » Le vote aura lieu le 28 mai._
> 
> L'Equipe:
> 
> Italy is angry
> 
> Candidate like France and Turkey to the organization of Euro 2016, Italy is still furious that she has since learned that Theo Zwangizer, president of the German Federation and member of executive committee of UEFA, will give his voice to France, which has helped to organize the Women's World Cup 2011. The Italians do not like Wolfgang Niersbach, Secretary General of the German federation, as part of a committee to evaluate the three cases. "We have asked UEFA that the three records in the race presented February 15 to be made public so that everything is transparent, said Sunday Team Michele Uva, head of the project" Euro Italy 2016 ". UEFA told us it was OK in principle but need the agreement of all parties. And we know that France has still not responded. The vote will take place May 28
> 
> Google translation sorry...


nothing new.


----------



## Selcuk

OK, IMO following members will/could vote (in a political way) for:

President:
Michel Platini (France) --- Can't vote

Vice-Presidents: 
Senes Erzik (Turkey) --- Can't vote
Geoffrey Thompson (England) --- Turkey (England-Turkey relationship is IMO better than England-France or England-Italy)
Angel María Villar Llona (Spain) --- Turkey (friendly relationship of the prime-ministers Erdogan and Zapatero, see Alliance of Civilizations)
Marios N. Lefkaritis (Cyprus) --- not Turkey! :lol:
Joseph Mifsud (Malta) --- Italy (close to each other)

Members: 
Giancarlo Abete (Italy) (new) --- Can't vote
Allan Hansen (Denmark) (new) --- will vote objective
František Laurinec (Slovakia) (new) --- Turkey (will vote for Turkey because a) good relationships with Turkey and b) eastern european country) 
Avraham Luzon (Israel) (new) --- Turkey (to make amends for the political conflict last months... 
Dr Gilberto Madaíl (Portugal) --- France (close to each other) or Turkey (supports new host-countries, like Portugal 2004)
Mircea Sandu (Romania) --- Turkey (will vote for Turkey because a) neighbor and b) eastern european country)
Grigoriy Surkis (Ukraine) --- Turkey (will vote for Turkey because a) good relationships with Turkey and b) eastern european country) 
Michael van Praag (Netherlands) (new) --- France
Liutauras Varanavičius (Lithuania) (new) --- Turkey (supports new host-countries, like PU2012)
Dr Theo Zwanziger (Germany) (new) --- France

13 members can vote and min. 5-7 will/could vote for Turkey...


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ I think it's not that simple  ! (e.g. eastern countries voting for Turkey because it's also an eastern country etc)
It's not the Eurovision, you know :lol: !

And BTW, do you really think that Italy will obtain only one vote ??? I don't think so !

I can also argue that the Romanian member will vote for France because of the very long friendship history between the two countries etc ....

That the English member will vote for France for the same reason or for geographical reasons (much easier for Brit fans to come in France by Eurostar trains) or simply because the Brits love France (the country, not the people ) !

Or that the Ukrainian member will vote for France since the Platini's presidency has made a lot to support and make possible an Euro in Eastern Europe. 

Or that the Spanish member will vote for France since they are our neighbour and/or because France is the first commercial partner of Spain and because there is a large Spanish community in France...

Or again, that Portugal will vote France, because, indeed, we are very close and also because there is a huge Portuguese community in France and France is one of the main commercial partners of Portugal...

The same for the Israeli member, because of the good relationships between our 2 countries since Sarkozy's presidency and because of the large and powerfull Jewish community of France.....

etc etc etc :lol:


Edit: 
In addition of the German vote, of course. At least for this one, we are sure !


----------



## Kuvvaci

www.sercan.de said:


> But its not new.
> Just look at the former bids


so no need for bids...


----------



## Kuvvaci

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ I think it's not that simple  ! (e.g. eastern countries voting for Turkey because it's also an eastern country etc)
> It's not the Eurovision, you know :lol: !
> 
> And BTW, do you really think that Italy will obtain only one vote ??? I don't think so !
> 
> I can also argue that the Romanian member will vote for France because of the very long friendship history between the two countries etc ....
> 
> That the English member will vote for France for the same reason or for geographical reasons (much easier for Brit fans to come in France by Eurostar trains) or simply because the Brits love France (the country, not the people ) !
> 
> Or that the Ukrainian member will vote for France since the Platini's presidency has made a lot to support and make possible an Euro in Eastern Europe.
> 
> Or that the Spanish member will vote for France since they are our neighbour and/or because France is the first commercial partner of Spain and because there is a large Spanish community in France...
> 
> Or again, that Portugal will vote France, because, indeed, we are very close and also because there is a huge Portuguese community in France and France is one of the main commercial partners of Portugal...
> 
> The same for the Israeli member, because of the good relationships between our 2 countries since Sarkozy's presidency and because of the large and powerfull Jewish community of France.....
> 
> etc etc etc :lol:
> 
> 
> Edit:
> In addition of the German vote, of course. At least for this one, we are sure !


I already told, France will win with the strong loby...


----------



## emrearas

http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avrupa_Futbol_Şampiyonası

Ev sahipliği [değiştir]

Ev sahipliği	Ülke	Yıl
2 Belçika	1972, 2000
2 Fransa	1960, 1984
2 İtalya	1968, 1980
1 Almanya	1988
1 Hollanda	2000
1 İngiltere	1996
1 İspanya	1964
1 İsveç	1992
1 Portekiz	2004
1 Yugoslavya	1976
1 Avusturya	2008
1 İsviçre	2008
1 Polonya	2012
1 Ukrayna	2012
1 Türkiye	2016


lol it seems its already decided by wikipedia
ahahahha

they are funny


----------



## parcdesprinces

> *Italians angry at whispers of German backing for France in Euro 2016 bid*
> 
> ROME, Mar 01:
> Italian football officials are upset about suggestions that Germany has already decided it will be casting its vote in favour of France when the European federation decides in May on the host for the 2016 European Championship finals.
> 
> Outsider Turkey is the other nation challenging for the right to the first re-expanded finals of the modern era.
> 
> However reports from Berlin have claimed that Theo Zwangizer, president of the German federation the DFB, has already committed his support to the French - which supported Germany's bid to host the Women's World Cup in 2011.
> 
> The temperature of Italian conspiracy fever has been raised further by the fact that Wolfgang Niersbach, general secretary of the DFB, is a member of the committee charged with studying the three dossiers.
> 
> Italian bid spokesman Michele Uva said: "We have asked UEFA that the three dossiers which were submited in mid-February should be published to help ensure the transparency of the bidding procedure."
> 
> UEFA has responded that, while agreeable in principle, it would have to seek the views of the three bidding federations before taking such a step. The executive committee of UEFA takes its decision on May 28.


sportsfeatures.com


----------



## parcdesprinces

> *M6 to help finance Bordeaux stadium*
> 
> 18 Feb, 10 | France | Stadiums & facilities
> 
> M6, French commercial broadcaster and owner of Ligue 1 champion Girondins de Bordeaux, will be helping with the funding of the club's stadium according to SportBusiness.
> 
> The company's chief executive Nicolas de Tavernost told Reuters, “We are ready to spend one hundred million euros as an investment in a stadium in Bordeaux." M6 wants the rights to operate the venue for a period of 35 years in return for the investment.
> 
> France's bid for Euro 2016 indicates that Bordeaux could be one of the host cities and if this is to happen a new stadium will be needed. The current Chaban-Delmas stadium seats 34,000 and a new 43,000 stadium is expected to cost around EUR 200 million. Federal and local government are expected to invest the EUR 100 million needed over and above the M6 investment.


eufootball.biz


----------



## Fizmo1337

Kuvvaci said:


> I already told, France will win with the strong loby...


I don't think Poland/Ukraine had a stronger lobby for Euro 2012 then Italy or Croatia/Hungary. Same for South Africa against England (?) or whoever it was for 2010. It's not like the biggest country always wins, on contrary. Based on the countries that win the right to host a Euro I think most of those choices are quite fair (not everyone can win of course) so I don't know why everyone is saying it's corrupt and stuff (yea Germany voting for France is a joke tho).

Lobbying plays a role but mostly the one with the best bid wins. I think more people will vote for a 'new' country like Turkey then France only because of its lobby. It could be counter-effective too you know. If those executives feel too pressured they wont hesitate to vote for another country.

Don't forget that France & Italy - both big, western-european football powers & already hosted it twice - have to get votes from the same pool of votes from executives - who want a big country to host it this time - while Turkey will get all the votes from the executives who want a new country to get it.


----------



## Kuvvaci

Fizmo1337 said:


> I don't think Poland/Ukraine had a stronger lobby for Euro 2012 then Italy or Croatia/Hungary. Same for South Africa against England (?) or whoever it was for 2010. It's not like the biggest country always wins, on contrary. Based on the countries that win the right to host a Euro I think most of those choices are quite fair (not everyone can win of course) so I don't know why everyone is saying it's corrupt and stuff (yea Germany voting for France is a joke tho).
> 
> Lobbying plays a role but mostly the one with the best bid wins. I think more people will vote for a 'new' country like Turkey then France only because of its lobby. It could be counter-effective too you know. If those executives feel too pressured they wont hesitate to vote for another country.
> 
> Don't forget that France & Italy - both big, western-european football powers & already hosted it twice - have to get votes from the same pool of votes from executives - who want a big country to host it this time - while Turkey will get all the votes from the executives who want a new country to get it.


I hope you are right. When you look at the UEFA policy before 2000 and after 2000 we clearly see anything. UEFA wants to give the tournement to each big football countries before 2000. And after 2000, after UEFA gave opportunity to the football countries, started to open the new markets, new countries wich can't host such a big tournement by theirselves or didnt host before. When we look at this policy, we clearly see that UEFA wants to open to the new markets and give opportunity to the new countries that can persuade UEFA that they are able to organize the tournement. UEFA and FIFA wants to wide the football worldwide or continent wide.

2000 Belgium& Nederlands: Important countries at football, but small countries wich can't host a big EURO or WC alone. Nederland has never hosted any tournement before. Belgium never a big tournement before.

2004 Portugal: Didn't host any tournement before, but successfull at football, a football nation.

2008 Austria & Switzerland: Didnt host before, they can't host a big tournement by theirselves. Important football market. also best bid among the other bids (turkey&Greece, Croatia, ect)

2012 Poland & Ukraine : Never host before, a new market, a new geography, have big potantial.

2016 ? : Never host before, a new big market, a new geography and has a biig potantial, suitable for the policy of UEFA ???????


----------



## parcdesprinces

Kuvvaci said:


> When you look at the UEFA policy before 2000 and after 2000 we clearly see anything. UEFA wants to give the tournement to each big football countries before 2000.


I disagree, countries such as Yugoslavia, Sweden or Belgium have already hosted it before 2000 !

The bidding system began with Euro '80 and I think there is no particular policy.... 
BTW, you forgot to mention that (except Italy 2012) none of the "Big 5 Nations" has been candidate since 1996....
Most of time the candidates are smaller or new countries, even before 2000 !

Italy, Spain, France, England & Germany prefer trying to host the world cup (Germany & Spain in 82, England & Italy in 90, France in 98, England & Germany in 2006, Spain & England for 2018 or 2022)

Since its beginning, the UEFA Euro goes everywhere (with a large diversity of hosts), but _generally_, when "big nations" are candidate: They win the bid... (except *once*: Italy 2012)

Furthermore, today an important thing has changed (from 2016): 24 teams, so IMO maybe the big five nations will start to be interested again in the UEFA Euro (especially if they already hosted the WC recently or if their bid failed) ! 
Besides, it has already began, with us and Italy for 2016 ....

And Maybe Spain, Germany and/or England could bid for Euro 2020, 2024 and/or 2028....


----------



## www.sercan.de

parcdesprinces said:


> And Maybe Spain, Germany and/or England could bid for Euro 2020, 2024 and/or 2028....


Noooooo. Go away. 2020 should go to Turkey


----------



## parcdesprinces

Fizmo1337 said:


> Same for South Africa against England (?) or whoever it was for 2010.


The candidates in 2010 were:

Tunisia/Lybia (they gave up before the final decision)
Morocco, 10 votes
Egypt, 0 votes
and South Africa, 14 votes 



> It's not like the biggest country always wins, on contrary.


I think you wrong especially about FIFA World cup:

2014: Only one candidate, Brazil (Colombia, Argentina and Chile gave up)
2010: The biggest country won
2006: Several strong bids (England, Germany, RSA, Brazil & Morocco), Germany won with its lobby.
2002: The biggest candidate won (Korea/Japan in one round, against Mexico which obtained 0 votes)
1998: The biggest country won (France in one round, against Switzerland and Morocco)
1994: The biggest country won (USA, againts Morocco and Brazil) 
1990: The "biggest" (wealthiest) country won (Italy against the dying USSR, England and Greece gave up before the vote) 

Etc Etc


----------



## Kuvvaci

parcdesprinces said:


> I disagree, countries such as Yugoslavia, Sweden or Belgium have already hosted it before 2000 !
> 
> The bidding system began with Euro '80 and I think there is no particular policy....
> BTW, you forgot to mention that (except Italy 2012) none of the "Big 5 Nations" has been candidate since 1996....
> Most of time the candidates are smaller or new countries, even before 2000 !
> 
> Italy, Spain, France, England & Germany prefer trying to host the world cup (Germany & Spain in 82, England & Italy in 90, France in 98, England & Germany in 2006, Spain & England for 2018 or 2022)
> 
> Since its beginning, the UEFA Euro goes everywhere (with a large diversity of hosts), but _generally_, when "big nations" are candidate: They win the bid... (except *once*: Italy 2012)
> 
> Furthermore, today an important thing has changed (from 2016): 24 teams, so IMO maybe the big five nations will start to be interested again in the UEFA Euro (especially if they already hosted the WC recently or if their bid failed) !
> Besides, it has already began, with us and Italy for 2016 ....
> 
> And Maybe Spain, Germany and/or England could bid for Euro 2020, 2024 and/or 2028....


maybe you are right, maybe wrong. but all we do here is just the brainstrom. We will see the reality...


----------



## Mekky II

http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/sport/le-grand-stade-de-bordeaux-fait-naitre-des-doutes_851427.html

hm hm...


----------



## plasticterminator

This in my mind is the closest run yet there are very strong arguments for all and logical reasons why all should host. However as we know (or not) as the case may be what goes on behind closed doors when voting to host the world's biggest tournaments is a mystery and many time far beyond logic.

Personally I want Italy to win for business reasons followed by Turkey and France not to win at all as its bad for bizzy! I like the France bid though, the stadia the infrastructure.

In my dream they would add a third ring on the meazza and make it 90,000 and forget about Rome and its athletics track and 60,000 capacity and have the final there in a footy cathedral:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Nothing new :moods: !


----------



## parcdesprinces

Kuvvaci said:


> It is illegal and shameful...


Shameful, maybe.. But illegal, certainly not  !


----------



## Kuvvaci

so, there is no really need for any bid book, or all those shows... We cn just arrange some jury members, that's all...


----------



## romano89

Kuvvaci said:


> so, there is no really need for any bid book, or all those shows... We cn just arrange some jury members, that's all...


why, what were you thinking about?? a clean and correct vote?? it's all about lobby, otherwies poland-ukraine wouldn't have won in 2007...


----------



## Kuvvaci

romano89 said:


> why, what were you thinking about?? a clean and correct vote?? it's all about lobby, otherwies poland-ukraine wouldn't have won in 2007...


did they win before the bids?


----------



## dacrio

http://www.uefa.com/uefa/aboutuefa/news/newsid=1457593.html



> Wolfgang Niersbach leaves 2016 evaluation process


----------



## Kriativus

parcdesprinces said:


> I disagree, countries such as Yugoslavia, Sweden or Belgium have already hosted it before 2000 !
> 
> The bidding system began with Euro '80 and I think there is no particular policy....
> *BTW, you forgot to mention that (except Italy 2012) none of the "Big 5 Nations" has been candidate since 1996....
> Most of time the candidates are smaller or new countries, even before 2000 !*
> 
> Italy, Spain, France, England & Germany prefer trying to host the world cup (Germany & Spain in 82, England & Italy in 90, France in 98, England & Germany in 2006, Spain & England for 2018 or 2022)
> 
> Since its beginning, the UEFA Euro goes everywhere (with a large diversity of hosts), but _generally_, when "big nations" are candidate: They win the bid... (except *once*: Italy 2012)
> 
> Furthermore, today an important thing has changed (from 2016): 24 teams, so IMO maybe the big five nations will start to be interested again in the UEFA Euro (especially if they already hosted the WC recently or if their bid failed) !
> Besides, it has already began, with us and Italy for 2016 ....
> 
> And Maybe Spain, Germany and/or England could bid for Euro 2020, 2024 and/or 2028....



Actually, you're missing a very important thing. Spain had a bid for 2004. How could you forget it?  It was a "national day" for Portugal at the time to upset its greatest rival.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Kriativus said:


> Actually, you're missing a very important thing. Spain had a bid for 2004. How could you forget it?  It was a "national day" for Portugal at the time to upset its greatest rival.


:lol: You're right, I thought they'd been candidate recently, but I wasn't sure ! 
We have to admit that the Portuguese bid was really great (despite the huge financial problems that some of the 10 new stadiums have created, till today).


----------



## Kuvvaci

Kriativus said:


> Actually, you're missing a very important thing. Spain had a bid for 2004. How could you forget it?  It was a "national day" for Portugal at the time to upset its greatest rival.


wich countries were the candidates since 2000 (including 2000 bid)?


----------



## romano89

Kuvvaci said:


> did they win before the bids?


I really think so...how did they manage to win with that ridicoulus bid??


----------



## Golan Trevize

Kuvvaci said:


> wich countries were the candidates since 2000 (including 2000 bid)?


I think that for Euro 2000 there were only the Benelux bid, for Euro 2004 there were bid from Spain, Portugal and Austria/Hungary. For Euro 2008 there were bids from Greece/Turkey, Scotland/Ireland, Russia, Hungary, Croatia/Bosnia-Herzegovina, Norway/Sweden/Denmark/Finland and Austria/Switzerland. For Euro 2012 there were bids from Poland/Ukraine, Italy and Croatia/Hungary.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Golan Trevize said:


> For Euro 2012 there were bids from Poland/Ukraine, Italy and Croatia/Hungary.


+ Greece and Turkey.


----------



## barteks

Euro 2016 will be in Italy or France.

1. They need new stadiums.
2. There are interesting places for fans, great cities particularly in Italy, not only the games - reaction after euro2012.
3. Short distances between cities - reaction after euro2012.

Turkey next time.


----------



## www.sercan.de

> 3. Short distances between cities - reaction after euro2012.


According to the turkish TFF president the turkish bid has got the shortest distances between the cities


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ and how long the journeys will take ??


----------



## www.sercan.de

Longest distance is Eskisehir-Izmir= 412km. (I don't think that there will be a group with isatnbul and Antalya)
So Eskisehir-Izmir by plane takes 30min-45min?


----------



## parcdesprinces

All the fans won't take domestic air lines....

and what about Kayseri-Istanbul (760km, according google map)
Izmir-Istanbul (580km)
Antalya-Bursa (510km)
Konya-Istanbul (710km)
etc



I admit that most of distances are shorter than in French bid, but (including future upgrades and projects), I would be curious to know how long would take these journeys (by train or by car)


----------



## www.sercan.de

As i said, i don't think that there will be a Istanbul-Antalya, Or Istanbul-Izmir group.

With Highspeed train i would guess its 1-2 hours?

from the bid book


> As the overall event layout is concerned,
> all the host cities proposed by TFF to
> host UEFA EURO 2016 are located in the
> western part of the country. İstanbul, the
> proposed central stage to the tournament,
> is the fifth largest city in the world and
> Turkey’s foremost centre of tourism,
> international and domestic, as the cultural
> and financial centre of the country.
> Two of the other host cities are also
> exceptional centres of tourism, with their
> location on Turkey’s splendid Aegean and
> Mediterranean coasts. Five host cities in
> the Anatolian heartland, one of them being
> Turkey’s capital city Ankara, are home to
> magnificent sources of history and faith
> tourism.
> Initially the TFF identified 12 cities
> amongst several that were being
> considered as potential host cities. Eight
> cities with a total of nine stadiums were
> selected, whereas 4 stadiums remain on
> TFF’s short list as reserve stadiums.
> The proposed host cities are in fairly
> reasonable distances to each other.
> The longest distance between any pair of
> the host cities is 848 km, which is evidently
> commendable in consideration of the
> previous editions of UEFA EURO.
> In addition, the whole region will witness
> an extraordinary flow of investments in
> infrastructure during the run up to the
> tournament, which will boost expediency
> of transportation between the proposed
> host cities and shorten the travel times.
> Prospering railway connections, including
> planned fast train facilities, will enhance
> convenience of fan movement across the
> tournament cities.
> Easy access to endless beaches of the
> Aegean and Mediterranean coasts will
> enable the visitors to take exquisite
> breaks in holiday sites that appeal to all
> walks of life and to travel back to match
> venues in very short spans of time.
> Especially Antalya, called “the pearl of
> the Mediterranean”, will offer the fans
> a combination of the beauty of sea and
> mountains, with sunny resorts, well
> maintained beaches, palm trees, exotic
> plants, and luxury hotels and first class
> entertainment facilities. Day trips will take
> them to several historic landmarks and
> natural wonders like the calcium terraces
> of Pamukkale. The match schedule is also
> prepared in consideration of the travel
> times between the host cities and ease of
> transportation.
> A football fan seeking for an affordable
> holiday will achieve two goals in one great
> trip. A father enthusiastic about football
> staying in an hotel in Antalya will take the
> fast train to other host cities to support his
> national team with his kids and return to
> enjoy his holiday with a great memory with
> family.
> The packages are already prepared for
> this kind of affordable trips to Turkey
> and the fans around Europe will love the
> Turkish experience, an experience like
> never before


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ OK, thanks for the infos  !

--------------------

btw, about the French bid, it would be great if we could use the 12 stadiums/cities, especially divided like that for the first round (hope the FFF can hear me :|):


Group A: (e.g. with France)
Paris & St Denis 

Group B: (e.g. with Germany)
Strasbourg & Nancy

Group C: (e.g. with England or Netherlands)
Lille & Lens 

Group D: (e.g. with Italy)
Nice & Marseille

Group E: (e.g. with Spain)
Toulouse & Bordeaux 

Group F:
Lyon & St-Etienne


----------



## IronMan89

It is exactly what I've proposed a year ago in order to lobby neighboor countries to organize the Euro


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yes, 12 one would be better.
Even for Turkey. Many cities are angry. Actually Turkey is a big country and we have big cities. 12 woudl have been better.
But yeah, lack of infrastructure


----------



## Fizmo1337

parcdesprinces said:


> The candidates in 2010 were:
> 
> Tunisia/Lybia (they gave up before the final decision)
> Morocco, 10 votes
> Egypt, 0 votes
> and South Africa, 14 votes
> 
> 
> 
> I think you wrong especially about FIFA World cup:
> 
> 2014: Only one candidate, Brazil (Colombia, Argentina and Chile gave up)
> 2010: The biggest country won
> 2006: Several strong bids (England, Germany, RSA, Brazil & Morocco), Germany won with its lobby.
> 2002: The biggest candidate won (Korea/Japan in one round, against Mexico which obtained 0 votes)
> 1998: The biggest country won (France in one round, against Switzerland and Morocco)
> 1994: The biggest country won (USA, againts Morocco and Brazil)
> 1990: The "biggest" (wealthiest) country won (Italy against the dying USSR, England and Greece gave up before the vote)
> 
> Etc Etc


UEFA =/= FIFA. 

There's a big difference between choosing the country that may organise the EC and the country that may organise the WC. Every country that did bid to organise EC 2008 & 2012 were fully capable of hosting it without (m)any problems. For the World Cup on the other hand, only the big countries are able to host it. Countries like Colombia and Chile shouldn't be taken seriously. They can't organise such an event and it's only getting bigger and bigger. That's why mostly the big countries won. If the smaller countries were fully capable of hosting it a WC like Turkey for the EC 2016 and Croatia/Hungary or Poland/Ukraine for EC 2012 then it would be a completely different story. I bet FIFA would love to chose a smaller country to host a WC but there are just too many questions around it to seriously consider them.

Every country that bids for EC can host it without any problems while this isn't the case for a WC so you can't compared the bids for an EC with a WC.


----------



## Fizmo1337

parcdesprinces said:


> BTW, you forgot to mention that (except Italy 2012) none of the "Big 5 Nations" has been candidate since 1996....
> Most of time the candidates are smaller or new countries, even before 2000 !
> 
> Italy, Spain, France, England & Germany prefer trying to host the world cup (Germany & Spain in 82, England & Italy in 90, France in 98, England & Germany in 2006, Spain & England for 2018 or 2022)
> 
> Since its beginning, the UEFA Euro goes everywhere (with a large diversity of hosts), but _generally_, when "big nations" are candidate: They win the bid... (except *once*: Italy 2012)
> 
> Furthermore, today an important thing has changed (from 2016): 24 teams, so IMO maybe the big five nations will start to be interested again in the UEFA Euro (especially if they already hosted the WC recently or if their bid failed) !
> Besides, it has already began, with us and Italy for 2016 ....
> 
> And Maybe Spain, Germany and/or England could bid for Euro 2020, 2024 and/or 2028....


It's only since 1996 that the European Championship is a quite big tournament and it's being taken very seriously. It's as popular as the WC within Europe and I'm sure the big countries will start to show way more interest to organise it. In recent tournaments, the Euro's were even of a higher standard compared to the WC, it has more interesting groups, higher level of skill, no one-sided matches so I'm guessing from now on at least 1 or 2 big countries will bid for an EC every time! 

There are 24 teams in it from now on so more difficult to organise it for smaller countries. Imo it should be allowed for 3 countries to organise it, places enough and aslong as 1 or 2 of 'm are quite decent then it should be ok.


----------



## Kuvvaci

So, fizmo, do you stil think Turkey will win?


----------



## Sylver

> Since its beginning, the UEFA Euro goes everywhere (with a large diversity of hosts), but generally, when "big nations" are candidate: They win the bid... (except once: Italy 2012)


Poland and Ukraine are bigger than Italy in terms of area.


----------



## sali_haci

And population...


----------



## Kuvvaci

I think he meant "the big of football" like Italy, Germany or England


----------



## romano89

Sylver said:


> Poland and Ukraine are bigger than Italy in terms of area.


obviously he ment big meaning "strong"


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ And wealthiest/powerful also  !

I thought I was clear with "THE BIG 5 NATIONS"  !


----------



## Kuvvaci

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ And wealthiest/powerful also  !
> 
> I thought I was clear with "THE BIG 5 NATIONS"  !


Russia is wealthy and powerful but not big in the term of football.


----------



## PortoNuts

sali_haci said:


> And population...


Not really, Italy outranks both of them in population.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Kuvvaci said:


> Russia is wealthy and powerful but not big in the term of football.


:lol: yeah, that's why I wrote "AND"  ! (btw Russia is not as wealthy as the "big" western European Nations)... 
But..Powerful, yes, they are :devil: !


----------



## Kuvvaci

here it is said that Turkey lost its 2016 chance after lasr events in Diyarbakır durimg Diyarbakır-Bursa match


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ I agree, I think Houllier is right (except about our lovely State Secretary for Sports: Rama Yade) !


----------



## Kuvvaci

coıld you please translate the French text for us?


----------



## Kuvvaci

dacrio said:


> I don't think that hooligans/ultras are a problem for italy, france and turkey.
> only if one man dies.
> italy lost euro 2012 because a policeman died in catania (outside the stadium) few months before cardiff.


a journalist is hurt by throwing stone and he will be blind, during the last week match. and police protected the players from everything the fans threw on them.


----------



## www.sercan.de

2020 Turkey


----------



## romano89

www.sercan.de said:


> 2020 Turkey


^^ I agree. 2016 in Italy


----------



## www.sercan.de

No prob. for me as long as San Siros cap. is 80k+


----------



## raymay

i also want Euro 2020 in Turkey


----------



## Kuvvaci

romano89 said:


> ^^ I agree. 2016 in Italy


I think Turkey will be eliminated at the first round. And France and Italy will be at the final round. I believe the votes of Turkey ( I mean the votes Turkey got at the first round) will go to Italy.

I believe 2020 belongs to Turkey, and nobody can take it from Turkey if there is no any sabotage or a very severe problem.


----------



## IronMan89

Well guys I've got an "interesting" information for you: My dad is the doctor and friend of a UEFA comittee member who told him that after reading quickly the Italian bid book, he has a feeling that this bid is too 'light" with not much concrete informations especially about stadiums projects. He said " For me Italian bid is far behind Turkey's et France's one".


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ we know that, but sercan and I think riot at the stadium in Diyarbakır last week effect the decision... We will see.


----------



## www.sercan.de

IronMan89 said:


> Well guys I've got an "interesting" information for you: My dad is the doctor and friend of a UEFA comittee member who told him that after reading quickly the Italian bid book, he has a feeling that this bid is too 'light" with not much concrete informations especially about stadiums projects. He said " For me Italian bid is far behind Turkey's et France's one".


Than the guy do not saw the Diyarbakir thing 

BTW thanks for that information. Great to here that our bid book is good.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Kuvvaci said:


> coıld you please translate the French text for us?


Well, essentially, he says that the recent troubles with PSG', St-Etienne' and Nice's ultras/hools, won't be an issue for our bid. After that it's about a Franco-French question between our FA and our (young and lovely: I know, I insist :lol secretary for sports: About, again, Raymond Domenech and the French national team (which is weak, it's a fact, and that's why I agree with her, although I'm perhaps the last French guy who is still supporting and like Domenech :lol....


----------



## parcdesprinces

Kuvvaci said:


> I think Turkey will be eliminated at the first round. And France and Italy will be at the final round. I believe the votes of Turkey ( I mean the votes Turkey got at the first round) will go to Italy.


It depends, maybe France could win in one round   !


----------



## Kuvvaci

www.sercan.de said:


> Than the guy do not saw the Diyarbakir thing
> 
> BTW thanks for that information. *Great to here that our bid book is good.*


we already knew it also...


----------



## Kuvvaci

parcdesprinces said:


> Well, essentially, he says that the recent troubles with PSG', St-Etienne' and Nice's ultras/hools, won't be an issue for our bid. After that it's about a Franco-French question between our FA and our (young and lovely: I know, I insist :lol secretary for sports: About, again, Raymond Domenech and the French national team (which is weak, it's a fact, and that's why I agree with her, although I'm perhaps the last French guy who is still supporting and like Domenech :lol....


what happened at the French league with the teams wich are mentioned above?


----------



## dacrio

IronMan89 said:


> Well guys I've got an "interesting" information for you: My dad is the doctor and friend of a UEFA comittee member who told him that after reading quickly the Italian bid book, he has a feeling that this bid is too 'light" with not much concrete informations especially about stadiums projects. He said " For me Italian bid is far behind Turkey's et France's one".


...
my dad is friend of platini, he told me that platini is angry with the french federation because the french bid is very bad...

we can say nothing about the books, because simply we cannot read these books due the decision of french federation.


----------



## IronMan89

I didn't say that we can read the book. But this guy's job is to read those book to take a decision^^


----------



## TohrAlkimista

Who's so kind to post me a summary of the actual status of the bids?

Are just Italy, France and Turkey left for EURO2016? 
When will be the final decision?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ :bowtie:

French bid:

FRANCE - UEFA Euro 2016 - Candidate: Post#1

FRANCE - UEFA Euro 2016 - Candidate: Post#2

:devil:


----------



## Kuvvaci

final decision is on May 28, all cnadidates gave their bid books to UEFA. 

Here is turkish Candidacy http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1071595

French and Italian friends may show you french and ıtalian bid threads... All 3 country have pages there.


----------



## Jimmy10

Im sure ( unfortunately) that France will get it. I heard rumours from Uefa as well that France is the top favourite to get the event..... Platini sits there for a reason  .......


----------



## Kuvvaci

I don't know... I know that we already lost and one of the other candidates will win, either France or ıtaly... but we will 100% get EURO 2020 without doubt.


----------



## Jimmy10

Kuvvaci said:


> I don't know... I know that we already lost and one of the other candidates will win, either France or ıtaly... but we will 100% get EURO 2020 without doubt.


Why you think you lost? is there smthing I dont know? I am Italian but I think that euro2016 in Turkey would be a great thing, no doubt about it....


----------



## romano89

i think in the end france will get the euros...italy maybe in 2024


----------



## romano89

TohrAlkimista said:


> Who's so kind to post me a summary of the actual status of the bids?
> 
> Are just Italy, France and Turkey left for EURO2016?
> When will be the final decision?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1074349&highlight=euro+2016+italy

italian one


----------



## dacrio

Jimmy10 said:


> Im sure ( unfortunately) that France will get it. I heard rumours from Uefa as well that France is the top favourite to get the event..... Platini sits there for a reason  .......


what kind of rumours?


----------



## Jimmy10

dacrio said:


> what kind of rumours?


Well... rumours that Italian bid is not backed enough by the government and the organization doesnt look too convincing ( thats what I been told by someone in Uefa ) and that France is the favourite one..... I dont know , we will see....


----------



## raymay

France will win.Infrastrucuture,cities and stadiums are well planned.After Poland&Ukraine UEFA will not risk anything and a western european country will get it.And no one in the Uefa Comitee wants to dissapoint Platini


----------



## Jimmy10

raymay said:


> France will win.Infrastrucuture,cities and stadiums are well planned.After Poland&Ukraine UEFA will not risk anything and a western european country will get it.And no one in the Uefa Comitee wants to dissapoint Platini


Infrastructures , cities and organization Italy is same lvl, stadiums are planned to be built and renewed...... as you point out as well is political, and Platini will not allow Uefa to be disappointed


----------



## $upr£m€

Jimmy10 said:


> stadiums are planned to be built and renewed......


Fortunately that stadiums are planned to be built and renewed for an international tournament of football


----------



## Kuvvaci

Jimmy10 said:


> Why you think you lost? is there smthing I dont know? I am Italian but I think that euro2016 in Turkey would be a great thing, no doubt about it....


Because of the riots at a stadium last week....


----------



## Jimmy10

Kuvvaci said:


> Because of the riots at a stadium last week....


Nahhhhh I dont think its an issue, still these things happen everywhere ( ie yesterday in Berlin..... ) ........ I think Turkey will compete until the end with France, concerning Italy no chance ....Uefa and Fifa attitude towards Italy are of penalizing constantly the Italian football in several ways.....hno:


----------



## Kuvvaci

why?


----------



## www.sercan.de

And those f.. Diyarbakir fans made it again.
This time some fans of Diyarbakirspor "conquered" the pitch etc hno:
(Istanbul BB SK vs Diyarbakr SK @ Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi, 14.03.2010)

And game over for Turkey 2016


----------



## dacrio

Jimmy10 said:


> Well... rumours that Italian bid is not backed enough by the government and the organization doesnt look too convincing ( thats what I been told by someone in Uefa ) and that France is the favourite one..... I dont know , we will see....


link, please...
I know that everything is an opportunity to criticize the italian government.
w berlusconi!


----------



## Kuvvaci

www.sercan.de said:


> And those f.. Diyarbakir fans made it again.
> This time some fans of Diyarbakirspor "conquered" the pitch etc hno:
> (Istanbul BB SK vs Diyarbakr SK @ Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi, 14.03.2010)
> 
> And game over for Turkey 2016


wihtout reason?


----------



## romano89

dacrio said:


> link, please...
> I know that everything is an opportunity to criticize the italian government.
> w berlusconi!


are you joking??


----------



## www.sercan.de

Kuvvaci said:


> wihtout reason?


Istanbul BB Sk scored the 1-0 in the 88th min hno:


----------



## dacrio

romano89 said:


> are you joking??


no, CRIBBIO! :lol:
I'll be in Rome next saturday... (sorry for the OT)


----------



## Jimmy10

dacrio said:


> link, please...
> I know that everything is an opportunity to criticize the italian government.
> w berlusconi!


link..........??? sorry I dont get it.... furthermore I dont want to talk about politics in here ,its not subject of the forum, pls behave.


----------



## romano89

I agree...let's not talk about politic...otherwiese they'll close this 3d too :lol:


----------



## dacrio

Jimmy10 said:


> link..........??? sorry I dont get it.... furthermore I dont want to talk about politics in here ,its not subject of the forum, pls behave.


you reported a info, so I asked you the link when you found this info.


----------



## eomer

dacrio said:


> ...
> my dad is friend of platini, he told me that platini is angry with the french federation because the french bid is very bad...


Yes it is...but if French bid is bad, Italian ones is weak and Turkey is the worst, whish country will host Euro 2016 ?
I think that France and Italy should have bid together...


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ And what about the final ?? Rome-Olimpico or Paris-Stade de France ?????


----------



## Jimmy10

dacrio said:


> you reported a info, so I asked you the link when you found this info.


when did I say I was reporting an info.......... I just said I heard a rumour here in Nyon from somebody that works in Uefa.....


----------



## Jimmy10

eomer said:


> Yes it is...but if French bid is bad, Italian ones is weak and Turkey is the worst, whish country will host Euro 2016 ?
> I think that France and Italy should have bid together...


No way..... it would have been wrong..... I think a big nation like Italy and France should make it alone.....


----------



## nickg

IronMan89 said:


> Well guys I've got an "interesting" information for you: My dad is the doctor and friend of a UEFA comittee member who told him that after reading quickly the Italian bid book, he has a feeling that this bid is too 'light" with not much concrete informations especially about stadiums projects. He said " For me Italian bid is far behind Turkey's et France's one".


i can ensure you several football stadiums in italy are under construction or being renovated for instance in turin genoa and florence (A.C. juventus, Doria and Firenze's new stadium) as the most remarkable. Many people should get knowledge before they speak.Anyway i bet Italy is gonna host 2016 european football championship


----------



## dacrio

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ And what about the final ?? Rome-Olimpico or Paris-Stade de France ?????


san siro, milan. :lol:
meet me halfway "black eyed peas"


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Ok, then to be more fair/neutral/midway :

Monaco :banana: !!!!

In a temporary 120K stadium, built on an artificial temporary (or not) island ! :yes:


----------



## dacrio

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ Ok, then to be more fair/neutral/midway :
> 
> Monaco :banana: !!!!
> 
> In a temporary 120K stadium, built on an artificial temporary (or not) island ! :yes:


ok, but the inaugural match??!?!
:lol:


----------



## eomer

dacrio said:


> ok, but the inaugural match??!?!
> :lol:


Inaugural match in Paris and final in Roma.
Hosting inaugural match is better for France: we are sure that our team will play it...


----------



## Jimmy10

eomer said:


> Inaugural match in Paris and final in Roma.
> Hosting inaugural match is better for France: we are sure that our team will play it...


heheheheheheheh


----------



## parcdesprinces

eomer said:


> Inaugural match in Paris and final in Roma.
> Hosting inaugural match is better for France: we are sure that our team will play it...


Sometimes it's the defending champion who opens the tournament.... (Kiev 2012, here we are !!! )
Furthermore, you have to keep in mind that France played 3 of the last 6 finals... (UEFA+FIFA) :cheers: !!!

Anyway, the final can't be played at the Olimpico since it's way too small (under 63K hno.

Monaco with its temporary stadium is a much better choice ! :yes: (especially if the Principality foots the bill) 
And since Monaco is a bit more French than Italian, so, to be fair we can let Italy hosting the opening game. :bowtie:

Voilà ! :lol:


----------



## TohrAlkimista

So, what emerges here is a collection of really poor bids.


----------



## emrearas

hmmm there are some rumours about new Turkish football team coach Guus Hiddink , has also strong relations with uefa. and will lobby for Tukey for 2016.
im still sure turkey can get it.


----------



## Kuvvaci

Hidink has no role at UEFA. How can you believe that?


----------



## raymay

Guus Hiddink is not in the uefa comitee.Only the people in the uefa comitee can decide.


----------



## Mekky II

I think it's Laurent Blanc that will take the destiny of french national team and show its skills for euro 2016... at home, it would be monstruous, europe will only watching :lol:


----------



## TohrAlkimista

emrearas said:


> hmmm there are some rumours about new Turkish football team coach Guus Hiddink , has also strong relations with uefa. and will lobby for Tukey for 2016.
> im still sure turkey can get it.


Damn, hot news here.
Go inside job, go! :cripes:


----------



## emrearas

Kuvvaci said:


> Hidink has no role at UEFA. How can you believe that?


i said strong relations 
not he has a seat in uefa


----------



## Kuvvaci

he has not a strong relation more than Erzik


----------



## emrearas

Kuvvaci said:


> he has not a strong relation more than Erzik


bir elin nesi 2 elin sesi...
better with 2


----------



## romano89

emrearas said:


> bir elin nesi 2 elin sesi...
> better with 2


hiddink is important as you and me are at UEFA...


----------



## parcdesprinces

Neda Say said:


> 200M for 43000 seater that's only about 4,700 euros per seat! That's a bit optimistic don't you think.


I have to agree, but this is BX ........... and you know about that city, apparently !

If the global bill is officially underestimated, imo it's only because of the Bordelais, who are absolutely not a "football people" :nono:......


----------



## Neda Say

parcdesprinces said:


> I have to agree, but this is BX ........... and you know about that city, apparently !
> 
> If the global bill is officially underestimated, imo it's only because of the Bordelais, who are absolutely not a "football people" :nono:......


Well I won't be astonished if that stadium turns out to be a piece of junk! But I cannot imagine that seasoned media pros like M6 top management would go for a piece of crap! This is pro football, champions league level! It's about the image you generate. The stadium doesn't have to be huge if you generate enough money from season tickets but you only generate that kind of money if the stadium is nice enough not if you have a cheap thing. in addition this stadium will not be built by people from Bordeaux. They'll have the usual bid (it will take nearly forever of course) and Vinci, Bouygues or AMG will get it! They can't build anything decent at that price in France even if Bordeaux offers the land it cannot be done! Especially if they go for LEED silver, gold or platinum rating eco friendly construction!


----------



## dacrio

news?


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^we ( all candidate countries) are waiting for the UEFA delegation


----------



## Fizmo1337

> news?


what kind of news should we expect lol


----------



## Mekky II

Berlusconi coming with its zillions euros in the competition maybe Fizmo ? ... :lol:


----------



## romano89

Mekky II said:


> Berlusconi coming with its zillions euros in the competition maybe Fizmo ? ... :lol:


berlusconi is too busy making laws for himself, he can't waste time in euro 2016!! :lol:


----------



## Kuvvaci

romano89 said:


> berlusconi is too busy making laws for himself, he can't waste time in euro 2016!! :lol:


what kind of laws? Seriously I wonder...


----------



## romano89

Kuvvaci said:


> what kind of laws? Seriously I wonder...


oh, lots...but we are off topic here, if you want I can write you a message


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ I love Berlusco. he's so funny !!! opcorn: (especially when he tells, in French, his past in Pigalle when he was a student in Paris) :lol:


----------



## CaliforniaJones

Inthis bid races there are two favorites.

Realistic favorite: France. This country has a big transport and accomodation infrastructure and experience about competition organazation. It has also support from Germany and other big countries in Europe.

Heart and mind favorite: Turkey. An opening for Turkey for an intergration in Europe. An occasion to build a bridge between European countries and an islamic country.


----------



## Sylver

CaliforniaJones said:


> Inthis bid races there are two favorites.
> 
> Realistic favorite: France. This country has a big transport and accomodation infrastructure and experience about competition organazation. It has also support from Germany and other big countries in Europe.
> 
> Heart and mind favorite: Turkey. An opening for Turkey for an intergration in Europe. An occasion to build a bridge between European countries and an islamic country.


Turkey historically is not a European country and all hell will break loose in Europe if its gets accepted into the European Union. This is my main opponent in Turkey. I hope France gets it because it has all the necessary requirements.


----------



## emrearas

Sylver said:


> Turkey historically is not a European country and all hell will break loose in Europe if its gets accepted into the European Union. This is my main opponent in Turkey. I hope France gets it because it has all the necessary requirements.


have some history then... Turkey was formally admitted to the specifically european group of nations with the paris treaty in 1856...
she is one of the founder countries of European Parliament also..
more european than Cyprus and Israel.. ( which are literally totally in asian continent) .


----------



## Kuvvaci

CaliforniaJones said:


> Inthis bid races there are two favorites.
> 
> Realistic favorite: France. This country has a big transport and accomodation infrastructure and experience about competition organazation. It has also support from Germany and other big countries in Europe.
> 
> Heart and mind favorite: Turkey. An opening for Turkey for an intergration in Europe. An occasion to build a bridge between European countries and an islamic country.


thank you for your support but Turkey is not an Islamic country, Turkey is a secular country that has a muslim majority.

why do you classifiy any western country as location ( as european instead of christianic ) when it is turkey or any middle east country with religion isntead of location or geography?


----------



## Kuvvaci

Sylver said:


> Turkey historically is not a European country and all hell will break loose in Europe if its gets accepted into the European Union. This is my main opponent in Turkey. I hope France gets it because it has all the necessary requirements.


says anyone who had nothing (no infrasuturcture no stadiums) four years ago against stronger candidate wich had everything... 

BTW we are not talking about the EU (wich is another subject and no relation with history or location actually). We are talking about UEFA that Turkey has stronger position and role than your country (I am sorry if I am rude to other Polish forumers)


----------



## romano89

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ I love Berlusco. he's so funny !!! opcorn: (especially when he tells, in French, his past in Pigalle when he was a student in Paris) :lol:


I think he's funny too, but the problem is that he isn't a comic, fe's a fu***ng prime minister!!


----------



## Sylver

emrearas said:


> have some history then... Turkey was formally admitted to the specifically european group of nations with the paris treaty in 1856...
> she is one of the founder countries of European Parliament also..
> more european than Cyprus and Israel.. ( which are literally totally in asian continent) .


I know that Turkey is in the Councel of Europe but that doesnt mean they are integrated into Europe. The European Union is the social, economic, and political union of each member state. Turkey has been trying to get into the EU for the past 20 years and i hope that they wont get in. Cyprus and Israel are two completely different stories. Cyprus got in because it is primarily Greek. Israel is not in the EU but has good relations with all the EU member states. Israle is in UEFA because at every match against Israel, the muslim countries were causing violent fights. They tried to prevent all the hate and fights so Israel joined UEFA.



Kuvvaci said:


> says anyone who had nothing (no infrasuturcture no stadiums) four years ago against stronger candidate wich had everything...
> 
> BTW we are not talking about the EU (wich is another subject and no relation with history or location actually). We are talking about UEFA that Turkey has stronger position and role than your country (*I am sorry if I am rude to other Polish forumers*)


So you're just trying to offend me then? Yes Italy was a strong candidate. Yes you have better sources in UEFA but we still won without any sources.


----------



## kosova-fener

romano89 said:


> i like it. but certainly it's not for football!! you could host an athetichs world championship there!


neither is olimpico, at least the attaturk olipiyat is a much better "non-football" stadium.
how about turkey host the EURO and "you could host an athetichs(athletics) world championship there!" :bash:


----------



## Fizmo1337

I rather have a 40k stadium without an athletic track than a 60k stadium with an athletic track. It doesn't have the same close-to-the-pitch-feeling and it ruins the atmosphere. Just remember all the stadiums in Angola during the Africa Cup!! All of them were with an athletic track and the atmosphere was just awful. It felt so boring. I really hope no stadiums (or max. 1) with an athletic track are choosen. I think both Turkey and France would have only 1 stadium with an athletic track I guess so on that case it's even between those.


----------



## Zao821

it's a difficult choice :/

France - Kermits
Italian - Eyetie
Turk - you know what


----------



## Luckysmile

Zao821 said:


> it's a difficult choice :/
> 
> France - Kermits
> Italian - Eyetie
> Turk - you know what


And you're a fascist scumbag...


----------



## Fizmo1337

What about the fanzones in Turkey? Is there enough space (plazas) in every city to have a couple of fanzones (for 100/200k?). With 24 teams in 2016 and the increasing popularity of fanzones, this is an essential part of organising the tournament. 

And what about the possibility of camping in Turkey? I haven't seen a lot of camping spots the last few times when I was there. Maybe it's more a West-European thing, camping, but it's quite important for the fans. Are there a lot of camping spots in Turkey? I think fans prefer to stay on camping spots because the atmosphere is much better + during summer it's nice weather.

*camping:*


















*Fanzones:*


----------



## www.sercan.de

Fan zones.
http://www.turkishbidforeuro2016.com/index.php?mid=207

Don't know if there will be camping zones As far as i know UEFA do not have such a criterea


----------



## yangkhm

France is be voted!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fizmo1337

www.sercan.de said:


> Fan zones.
> http://www.turkishbidforeuro2016.com/index.php?mid=207
> 
> Don't know if there will be camping zones As far as i know UEFA do not have such a criterea


Fanzones are quite important but shouldn't be a big problem for either of the 3 countries I guess so it won't play a big role in who will win the bid. My comment was merely from the visiting fans point of view (not the bid itself).


----------



## parcdesprinces

Zorba said:


> The Stadio Olimpico is a very historic stadium, and Ataturk is also nice, but IMO the Stade de France is the most beautiful stadium in Europe.





romano89 said:


> but I think that of the three stadiums candidate for 2016 final stade the france is the best


And you have to keep in mind that the SdF consortium is going to spend €100M, in order to upgrade/renovate it. ...again !  (from now to 2016)

BTW, I don't know what they're going to do/change/upgrade exactly, but IMO, €100 million is a huge amount for a "simple" renovation (even if that spending is spread out over 5 years) ?????


----------



## www.sercan.de

100 mil is huuge.
I would guess better suites, lounges and seats etc. But still 100...wow
Maybe 4th tier


----------



## parcdesprinces

Fizmo1337 said:


> I think both Turkey *and France would have only 1 stadium with an athletic track* I guess so on that case it's even between those.


:nono: :nono:

*France* , athletics tracks :* NONE !! *(among the twelve stadiums)

Maybe you forgot that  :










*With :*




















*Without :happy: :*


----------



## Kuvvaci

magneficent stadium... But hosted World Cup before


----------



## Kuvvaci

Fizmo1337 said:


> Fanzones are quite important but shouldn't be a big problem for either of the 3 countries I guess so it won't play a big role in who will win the bid. My comment was merely from the visiting fans point of view (not the bid itself).


There are enou8gh fanzones areas for the Turkish cities. Espacially I can talk about the cities I know. Bursa has a good park, Anywwhere in Istanbul can be possible, also Kuruçeşme arena next to Bosphorus (wich is a concert area), Izmir has good sqaures. Antalya has a lon huge beach also beach park and square! Ankara has also parks, epcially yought park netx to the stadium, or hypordrome... I don't know about Eskişehir, Konya and Kayseri.


----------



## parcdesprinces

www.sercan.de said:


> 100 mil is huuge.
> I would guess better suites, lounges and seats etc. But still 100...wow
> Maybe 4th tier



A fourth ring, I don't think so :lol: and it's impossible, especially because of the pillars which support the roof  !

But perhaps, among others, they are going to replace (again) the HD video screens by even more imposing ones :nuts: ??? (knowing that they're already the largest ones in Europe)

About the suites, well, maybe you're right (And I hope so) but all the suites and VIP areas (opened in 98) were entierely renovated, by one of the most famous French designer, for the Rugby WC (2007) which is quite recent !

(and BTW the result is horrible, that's why I hope they'll be renovated again. I've already been once in the suites and twice in business seats & lounge: although the facilities are luxurious and modern, they are also designed in a : minimalist-toy-UGLY-style ) 

Take a look hno: :


----------



## www.sercan.de

Mmh . Maybe better infrastructure? More parking?


----------



## parcdesprinces

Kuvvaci said:


> But hosted World Cup before



Which one ???? OH, I'm sorry, maybe you meant World Cup*S* ::baeh3: 

:runaway:

Anyway, thanks for the compliment, 'cause this stadium is, however, THE Stadium of FRANCE (aka the well named) :yes: !


----------



## MS20

Clearly the FIFA World Cup, because no one cares about the other one 

I jest


----------



## parcdesprinces

MS20 said:


> because no one cares about the other one


:mad2: :mad2:

And, who is ""_no one_"" ???? :lol:

Apparently, *not them* :baeh3: :











*Nor them*  :


----------



## MS20

The majority of the world I meant, not a few Parisians. 

This time, I'm not jesting. Or am I?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ well, it depends of your definition of: World !!! :lol::lol:

I mean: UK and its former Empire + France (Paris & southern France) + Italy (Rome & northern Italy) + some Pacific paradise islands.... All this is already a great world.... Anyway it's MY world and I love it !!!!  :grouphug:

(+ Japan which will host *THE* WC in 2019) :hug:


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ so, wich one is your favorite?


----------



## GunnerJacket

Kuvvaci said:


> ^^ so, wich one is your favorite?


I'm on record saying that I think France is most viable option but that Turkey should get the nod. I believe these events should be distributed as an enticement to spur development but not as a blunt excuse. Assuming all bids are factually correct Turkey is developing most of their stadia and infrastructure whether or not they win the right to host the Euro's, as such this gesture would be a wonderful nod to the evolution of Turkish football and culture, while also hopefully strengthening the ties between Turkey and Europe. France would be a wonderful host but there's little benefit to UEFA in them hosting right now. 

I've no doubt Italy would also be a great host and that some of the proposed developments would come to pass, but to date I've not seen the level of commitment/investment to suggest UEFA would see the dividends on giving them this event. After the recent scandals Italian football would be better served to prove it's ability to recover on it's own and then bid again in some 10+ years time when they can use the event to showcase a new generation of venues and fans. 

But this is just one man's opinion from across the Atlantic.


----------



## romano89

today the uefa delegations came to italy!!


----------



## $upr£m€

romano89 said:


> today the uefa delegations came to italy!!


Yes but Italy will have not euro


----------



## olis57

romano89 said:


> today the uefa delegations came to italy!!


The delegation arrived in France this evening. They already met the Prime Minister. Tomorrow they will have a meeting with Sarkozy and the FFF. The day after, the delgation will have a technical reunion with the FFF.


----------



## parcdesprinces

The president of the French federation was in Israel last week in order to convince the president of the Israeli FA to vote for France :cheers: !
Maybe one more vote for us  !



> «Pour le match retour entre Bordeaux et Lyon, je serai en Israël avec le président de la Fédération pour le convaincre de votez pour nous à l'Euro 2016».


------------

Italian federation doesn't seem really confident  :


> *In race to host Euro 2016, Italian federation relying on professionalism of UEFA president*
> By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS (CP) – 5 hours ago
> 
> ROME — Italy is counting on UEFA president Michel Platini's professionalism preventing any favouritism in the race to host the 2016 European Championship.
> 
> Along with Italy, Platini's native France and Turkey are also bidding for the 24-team tournament, with the host set to be chosen at a May 28 meeting in Geneva.
> 
> A UEFA delegation wrapped up a two-day visit to Italy on Tuesday with a government reception at Palazzo Chigi, which houses the office of Italian Premier Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> "I think Platini is a great manager and UEFA president, and as UEFA's president he should want to make sure that the choice is made in the interests of the organization he's in charge of," Italian football federation president Giancarlo Abete said. "We have two valid opponents - France and Turkey - that each present different characteristics. (France) has a lot of tradition - just like Italy - and Turkey is a country that wants to organize an international event to improve its integration with Europe. But Italy has its cards to play and that's what we're doing."
> 
> Italy has not hosted a major football tournament since the 1990 World Cup, and hosting the Euros would help the country renovate many of its dilapidated stadiums.
> 
> Concerns in Italy include fan violence and the ongoing trial related to the 2006 match-fixing scandal, which is threatening to explode again.
> 
> The UEFA delegation was led by Gilberto Madail, the chairman of body's national team competitions committee.
> 
> "We're still in the evaluation phase of the dossier, but the meeting was positive and we'll be able to make more considerations after May 15 when UEFA publishes its evaluation report," Abete added.
> 
> The Canadian Press.


----------



## romano89

^^ that thing was said at least a month ago!


----------



## romano89

edit


----------



## Napo

$upr£m€ said:


> Yes but Italy will have not euro


We have the new Nostradamus :cheers:


Sincerely, I hope that the euro will be awarded to Italy only to end the arrogance shown by the French and Turks in this thread


----------



## $upr£m€

Napo said:


> We have the new Nostradamus :cheers:
> 
> 
> Sincerely, I hope that the euro will be awarded to Italy only to end the arrogance shown by the French and Turks in this thread


----------



## GunnerJacket

Napo said:


> Sincerely, I hope that the euro will be awarded to Italy only to end the arrogance shown by the French and Turks in this thread


"I'll take '_Supremely Ironic Statements_' for $800, Alex."




:|


----------



## romano89

Napo said:


> We have the new Nostradamus :cheers:
> 
> 
> Sincerely, I hope that the euro will be awarded to Italy only to end the arrogance shown by the French and Turks in this thread


that's not true, a lot of french users have bene nice and kind, same thing for the turkish ones. obviously, we know that some people, expecially french, have that attitude...the only thing we can do is ignore them and go on


----------



## Kuvvaci

Napo said:


> We have the new Nostradamus :cheers:
> 
> 
> Sincerely, I hope that the euro will be awarded to Italy only to end the arrogance shown by the French and Turks in this thread


I don't think any of Turks showed arraogance here... hno: we always respect both candiate rivals.


----------



## Sylver

Kuvvaci said:


> I don't think any of Turks showed arraogance here... hno: we always respect both candiate rivals.


There were some Turkish users that have shown arrogance before. Nonethelss, when will UEFA release a report on the bidding countries?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Actually it was just one user with a many accounts. He was banned 8 - 10 times


----------



## g$X.n1

UEFA has big problems with ukra/pol for EURO2012 .. I don't think that they will chose us for 2016.. they will give it to france or italy and say that Turkey should first finish their projects ( no more risk for UEFA) and give then Euro2020 to Turkey! but

For turkey it's crucial to get the Euro2016! It could change a lot of things.. we need it more than italy and france that's for sure .. 

and I know (and I think you all know) that turkey can do this without any problems.. 


France 40%
Italy 35%
Turkey 25% hno:


----------



## parcdesprinces

romano89 said:


> we know that some people, expecially french, have that attitude...


I don't see what you mean ??? :dunno: :angel:


----------



## aachen

I also think that France will get it due to problems in Ukraine/Poland. But its ridicilous to compare us with such countries. we have much more economic power than them and also we are more of a football nation.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Beeing more football antion doesn't mean you won't have problems


----------



## aachen

www.sercan.de said:


> Beeing more football antion doesn't mean you won't have problems



ok then give all tournaments to western countries. Isn't uefa trying to spread the market to the east?? I think from all countries in the east Turkey has the best football industrie and deserves it most.


----------



## www.sercan.de

You just need money and a good infrastructure


----------



## parcdesprinces

aachen said:


> ok then give all tournaments to western countries.


:yes: :yes:



> Isn't uefa trying to spread the market to the east??


:nono: : UEFA gave ONCE, the tournament to eastern countries.. The next one, and it's not really a sinecure !!! (except Yugoslavia '76, since it wasn't a proper "Euro") !


----------



## Kuvvaci

g$X.n1 said:


> UEFA has big problems with ukra/pol for EURO2012 .. I don't think that they will chose us for 2016.. they will give it to france or italy and say that Turkey should first finish their projects ( no more risk for UEFA) and give then Euro2020 to Turkey! but
> 
> For turkey it's crucial to get the Euro2016! It could change a lot of things.. we need it more than italy and france that's for sure ..
> 
> and I know (and I think you all know) that turkey can do this without any problems..
> 
> 
> France 40%
> Italy 35%
> Turkey 25% hno:


we are not Poland or Ukraine. UEFA knows it too. We have already some stadiums and infrasutructure and projects and enough money to make everything.


----------



## nickg

parcdesprinces said:


> I don't see what you mean ??? :dunno: :angel:


i wouldn't laught that much if I were you!you even know that the average of french people show off unkind towards italians, this is such a shame!romano is perfectly right as he says especially french have that attitude,and i just got the proof when i was in france last week.
SO UNFAIR!!!
anyway as i told you before i guess the winning bid ll be turkish one


----------



## parcdesprinces

nickg said:


> i wouldn't laught that much if I were you!


Touchy ????? Oh, come on !! :fiddle:



> you even know that the average of french people show off unkind towards italians, this is such a shame!


wow ! What an inferiority complex !!!!! hno: 



> romano is perfectly right as he says especially french have that attitude,and i just got the proof when i was in france last week.
> SO UNFAIR!!!


Nobody forces you to come in France if you don't like the French people (or our "humor") !!!! 

BTW, I've never been unkind toward any Italian, especially because I love Italy, a part of my family lives in Monaco (so, with many many Italians) and one of my best friend is a Milanese who lives in Paris, and, believe me, we don't had that kind of discussion with her since many years !!!! :grouphug:


----------



## AdnanMenderes

aachen said:


> ok then give all tournaments to western countries. Isn't uefa trying to spread the market to the east?? I think from all countries in the east Turkey has the best football industrie and deserves it most.


Turkey is a very fast developing country and has the power for everything.

I watch Tour de Turkey every day on EUROSPORT at 14 o clock :cheers:


This summer Formula One and FIBA Basketball Championship


----------



## romano89

parcdesprinces said:


> I don't see what you mean ??? :dunno: :angel:


obviously not all french people are like that, but you must admitt that some of them are...when I went to france I found some people that weren't very nice to me!! but I think that in this 3d we were very nice and kind with eachother (you must see the italian 3d...they had to close it in the end :lol and the people that were disturbing us have been banned.


----------



## parcdesprinces

romano89 said:


> you must see the italian 3d...they had to close it in the end :lol:


Yeah, I know ; I saw that thread (and you're aware of that, since I've posted in there )!!!



> when I went to france I found some people that weren't very nice to me!!


Same answer than my latest post : What an inferiority complex !!!!! hno: 

(I think you shouldn't "take" it for yourself, 'cause the French people, especially in Paris are always like that with foreigners )


----------



## reprises

italia!


----------



## $upr£m€

reprises said:


> italia!


----------



## Jimmy10

Never had a problem with French or foreigners in general, ignorants and uncultured people tend to have that kind of behaviour towards italians. And the same happens the other way around.
Btw all this problems between France and Italy happened after the world cup, that was mounted by the French media.
In general terms Italian and French ( being as well quite similar) never had problems between each other....
Sorry dude but the inferiority complex doesnt exist, actually Italians have a superiority complex, which is as bad as the other one........
Ciaooooo


----------



## Zao821

g$X.n1 said:


> UEFA has big problems with ukra/pol for EURO2012 .. I don't think that they will chose us for 2016.. they will give it to france or italy and say that Turkey should first finish their projects ( no more risk for UEFA) and give then Euro2020 to Turkey! but
> 
> For turkey it's crucial to get the Euro2016! It could change a lot of things.. we need it more than italy and france that's for sure ..


UEFA has problem with Euro 2012 because UEFA like problems I think.
There is 7 big stadium under construction in Poland (everyone > 30 000 capacity) but UEFA don't see that.



Kuvvaci said:


> we are not Poland or Ukraine. UEFA knows it too. We have already some stadiums and infrasutructure and projects and enough money to make everything.


oh yeah , You are so amazing LOL , but still in Asia. I hope that Euro will be in France or Italy , not in Your "amazing" country lol


----------



## www.sercan.de

Zao821 said:


> but still in Asia.


and?


----------



## romano89

I have to announce that at this point italy has no chances to get euro 2016. the dossier is good and competitive, but we haven't got any support by the government, and the law for the construction of new stadiums still hasn't been approved. So, france remains the only bid that has chances to get euro 2016!


----------



## BTC

romano89,although i am French i am sure Turkye will win,because it is the third time in a row they are candidate and because they have lot of money to built their stadiums!Next month it will be :

1)Turkye
2)France
3)Italie


----------



## raymay

^^ i also have this rank on my mind.Turkey wants this organization more than the others.Uefa Comitee can´t deny for the third time in a row.If yes it will be discriminated.

But the only thing i suspect is the Platini factor.I mean he could make a very well "Lobby" for France.


----------



## romano89

raymay said:


> But the only thing i suspect is the Platini factor.I mean he could make a very well "Lobby" for France.


I don't know why, but I think platini will not influence the vote!!


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Maybe but we already hosted the WC "recently", so another bid for 2018 would be quite optimistic !


----------



## www.sercan.de

BTC said:


> romano89,although i am French i am sure Turkye will win,because it is the third time in a row they are candidate and because they have lot of money to built their stadiums!Next month it will be :
> 
> 1)Turkye
> 2)France
> 3)Italie


Just becasue its the 3rd time in a row is not a good reason for me.

I still think that France or Italy will win.


----------



## IronMan89

Actually, Italy is far behind Turkey and France....


----------



## www.sercan.de

But just the italien bid.
Nobody knows the lobby works.
Last week the Turkish Football Federation president said that not the best project will win.
Just the country with the best lobby work


----------



## IronMan89

In this case, 
Turkey has actually the best lobbying


----------



## www.sercan.de

Lol. I would say the worst


----------



## AdnanMenderes

In 2012 Turkey also had the best project.The UEFA Comitee is working like mafia.They all have their own interests.And their interest depend of Lobby work of the federations.


But they must know they can´t run forever.If not 2016,then we will bid for 2020,2024,2028,2032 etc...  100 times in a row !!!


----------



## kerouac1848

France probably has the best project insofar as they have the best stadia with the highest cumulative capacity. However, these things are never about the 'best' bid and more about which one will have the biggest impact and greatest change. In this sense it has to be Turkey and if Platini is serious about equalising and developing the European football scene than he should support Ankara.


----------



## AdnanMenderes

http://www.euro2016adayiturkiye.com/publishDocument.php?id=664




> *GORBON : We are giving UEFA the chance to open out to Eurasia*
> 
> 
> Turkish Football Federation EURO 2016 Project Director Orhan Gorbon stated that Turkey is strongly putting forward the desire to host and organize 2016 European Football Championship finals. Gorbon delivered a presentation in the meeting held at Çırağan Palace to which foreign press members also attended.
> 
> 
> 
> In his presentation Gorbon explained every step taken in the candidacy process since Turkey decided to bid for EURO 2016 and supported his speech with visuals shown. He said “*The competition is tough, we need to be strongly prepared for this kind of large organizations. At this moment we are trying to put forward the strength of our desire, our passion and our belief. Our aspiration is endless; it will never pass or fade away. If we cannot win this time, we will go on and demand to host an organization repetitively.”*
> 
> 
> 
> Expressing that they are backed with both public and governmental support, Gorbon said: “*Governmental support is great. Our Prime Minister Mr. Erdoğan got together with UEFA delegates and signed all the essential guarantee letters. Turkish government views this as a national matter. We aim to build the stadiums by the end of 2014 summer. EUR 920 million will be invested. Ministries have also provided us with assurances in their relevant fields*.”
> 
> 
> 
> As he talked about the various reasons why Turkey should host the European Football Championship finals of 2016, he continued “Turkey has very important values. One of which is cultural behaviours. While Turkish people are friendly and have the ability to easily harmonize with the environment, Turkey also knows about football. This builds up a market for UEFA. Multiple brands may be created here. We are giving UEFA the chance to open out to Eurasia by awarding the tournament to Turkey. We give them the opportunity to build a new brand. The time has come for Turkey; it is Turkey’s time now. Turkey is home to various historical and cultural beauties. If we are awarded with the tournament, this will be a historic event.”
> 
> 
> 
> Gorbon pointed out that Turkey’s economy is dynamic and growing. He said “There are very few countries that would be able to organize this tournament on their own. Turkey’s economy is developing rapidly. It is the 7th greatest economy in Europe while ranking 17th around the world. This is an important fact. On the other hand our population is young and dynamic. Our population is younger than Europe. Most passionate people for football are the youth. Then again we are developing in the field of tourism. 15 to 16 million tourists come to Turkey each year. I hope that this figure will boost until 2016. If turkey gets awarded with this tournament this will also be an advantage for Europe.”
> 
> 
> 
> *EUR 20 BILLION WORTH OF INVESTMENT*
> 
> 
> While reminding that the organization will be hosted by Istanbul, Ankara, Bursa, Antalya, Kayseri, Konya, Izmir and Eskisehir and EUR 20 billion will be invested for transportation between these cities, Gorbon implied that the main reason behind the decision of choosing the mentioned cities to host the organization was transportation. He said “The longest distance was determined as 800km. *With the infrastructure projects, journey between the two cities will take utmost 4 hours. We will try to allocate EUR 20 billion to the links between these cities. Some of this investment is already being implemented. New train lines, motorways and metros will be built.* *THY is the fastest grooving airline company of Europe.* Also there are new airports being constructed. These breakthroughs may be classified as significant opportunity.”


----------



## AdnanMenderes

Barcelona team and Turkish Airlines commercial


----------



## romano89

^^ weren't we talking about euro 2016??


----------



## circum

italy will win. I think most people here are turks


----------



## Zao821

^^^ i think that too , and now i know tha turks are snobs :bash:


----------



## Metropolist

To both circum and zao, I don't see your point with your comments. I didn't see arrogance in this thread or maybe 1 or 2 guys. I think most of people here want the game hosted by their own country, that's pretty fair but I also think that nobody knows which country will be chosen so we are all in the same position here.. most of people I saw are putting forward the benefits of other countries, that's what we call fairplay. Your comments don't help here.

By the way, all countries deserve to host the competition, some never hosted it, some have better capabilities to host.. and so on. We just have to keep posting news, photos, videos to wait until the final decision and stop acting like children.


----------



## Mekky II

"On the other hand our population is young and dynamic. Our population is younger than Europe."

Completely idiot sentence. the right one was "On the other hand our population is young and dynamic. Our population is one of the most young of Europe."

If they want to play in the field "turkey is not europe, but eurasian", they will lose dramatically.


----------



## dacrio

romano89 said:


> I have to announce that at this point italy has no chances to get euro 2016. the dossier is good and competitive, but we haven't got any support by the government, and the law for the construction of new stadiums still hasn't been approved. So, france remains the only bid that has chances to get euro 2016!


you are obsessed by berlusconi and his government!!!!

the italian gov. has guaranteed the event, and the cities interested by the event have done the same.

so stop to be pessimism!


----------



## romano89

dacrio said:


> you are obsessed by berlusconi and his government!!!!
> 
> the italian gov. has guaranteed the event, and the cities interested by the event have done the same.
> 
> so stop to be pessimism!


If they were really interessed, they would have approved the law by now. Another success of silvio "papi" berlusconi


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ :lol:

BTW about Berlusco., as the owner of Milan, I thought he was more interested by that law, in order to promote the Italian football which desperately needs new and upgraded stadiums.... All this is quite surprising !


----------



## romano89

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ :lol:
> 
> BTW about Berlusco., as the owner of Milan, I thought he was more interested by that law, in order to promote the Italian football which desperately needs new and upgraded stadiums.... *All this is quite surprising !*


for us this is NOT surprising, it's how it always goes, that's the worrying thing.

when you hear about berlusconi, remember how lucky you are to live in france!


----------



## dacrio

romano89 said:


> for us this is NOT surprising, it's how it always goes, that's the worrying thing.
> 
> when you hear about berlusconi, remember how lucky you are to live in france!


the italians have another opinion about berlusconi...
the law is blocked in parliament because there is no agreement between the majority and the opposition.
However it is certain that the law will be approved soon


----------



## Jimmy10

dacrio said:


> the italians have another opinion about berlusconi...
> the law is blocked in parliament because there is no agreement between the majority and the opposition.
> However it is certain that the law will be approved soon


That is the problem we got in Italy(that Italians have another opinion about Berlusconi)...... anyway we dont stand a chance to win any longer.....


----------



## nickg

parcdesprinces said:


> Touchy ????? Oh, come on !! :fiddle:
> 
> 
> 
> wow ! What an inferiority complex !!!!! hno:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody forces you to come in France if you don't like the French people (or our "humor") !!!!
> 
> BTW, I've never been unkind toward any Italian, especially because I love Italy, a part of my family lives in Monaco (so, with many many Italians) and one of my best friend is a Milanese who lives in Paris, and, believe me, we don't had that kind of discussion with her since many years !!!! :grouphug:


come on buddy i'm not sayin all french people behave like that towards italian of course,just the few of them did:i've just noticed that there were some people always referring at football and acting as annoyed to us but you know,especially a person like me would say "who cares?!".
i quote romano as he said it's not a complex of inferiority by italians,it's their complex of superiority which would rather be the real matter, although i'm italian and i dissociate from 'em!
Anyway i really loved paris and french culture (very kindred to the italian one indeed) and i'd like to come back as soon as i can afford and i think there would not be any problem if it wasnt because of media interested in football issues(both italian and french ones)!thus parkdesprinces don't take my comment as i'm arguing against any of frech at all,i can ensure it has nothing to do with it!cheers


----------



## parcdesprinces

> *France is counting on its infrastructure for Euro 2016*
> [...]
> In Paris, the evaluation committee of UEFA was received with great pomp. Beyond the technical examination, their visit to France aimed to see the commitment of governments. Received Tuesday at Matignon by François Fillon, then Wednesday at the Elysee Palace by Nicolas Sarkozy, "they were all excited and told us congratulations for the support shown by the state," Escalettes was delighted with his back to the slogan Bid: "Le foot comme on l'aime".
> [...]
> The Italian bid being sealed by an underestimation of renovation and construction of stadiums and a lack of national enthusiasm, it seems for now that the game is played between France and Turkey.
> 
> To make a difference, the FFF has highlighted infrastructure (TGV, motorways, international airports and hotels) which the French have, and who lack the Turks (20 billion euros pledged). Escalette has also made clear that the French could benefit from the comparison with the Euro 2012 Poland-Ukraine, its delays and difficulties. "We have secured a Euro with no surprises," said Frederic Thiriez, quite serious during the conference.
> [...]


lexpress.fr (google translate)




> *French Professional League president Frederic Thiriez has pledged to double Euro 2008 revenues if France is awarded the 2016 edition of the event.*
> 
> “We anticipate an average attendance of 50,000 per match, which would generate roughly twice as much revenues as Euro 2008 did,” Thiriez said, adding that UEFA posted net profits of €250 million with the event hosted by Austria and Switzerland.
> 
> Last week UEFA finished its inspection visits to the three bidding countries – Turkey, Italy and France – with a reception by French president Nicolas Sarkozy in Paris.
> 
> According to France’s bid book, the €1.7 billion investment in stadia will be mostly funded by the private sector, with local and national government contributing 33 per cent of the amount.


sportbusiness.com


----------



## parcdesprinces

> *France is counting on its infrastructure for Euro 2016*
> [...]
> In Paris, the evaluation committee of UEFA was received with great pomp. Beyond the technical examination, their visit to France aimed to see the commitment of governments. Received Tuesday at Matignon by François Fillon, then Wednesday at the Elysee Palace by Nicolas Sarkozy, "they were all excited and told us congratulations for the support shown by the state," Escalettes was delighted with his back to the slogan Bid: "Le foot comme on l'aime".
> [...]
> The Italian bid being sealed by an underestimation of renovation and construction of stadiums and a lack of national enthusiasm, it seems for now that the game is played between France and Turkey.
> 
> To make a difference, the FFF has highlighted infrastructure (TGV, motorways, international airports and hotels) which the French have, and who lack the Turks (20 billion euros pledged). Escalette has also made clear that the French could benefit from the comparison with the Euro 2012 Poland-Ukraine, its delays and difficulties. "We have secured a Euro with no surprises," said Frederic Thiriez, quite serious during the conference.
> [...]


lexpress.fr (google translate)




> *French Professional League president Frederic Thiriez has pledged to double Euro 2008 revenues if France is awarded the 2016 edition of the event.*
> 
> “We anticipate an average attendance of 50,000 per match, which would generate roughly twice as much revenues as Euro 2008 did,” Thiriez said, adding that UEFA posted net profits of €250 million with the event hosted by Austria and Switzerland.
> 
> Last week UEFA finished its inspection visits to the three bidding countries – Turkey, Italy and France – with a reception by French president Nicolas Sarkozy in Paris.
> 
> According to France’s bid book, the €1.7 billion investment in stadia will be mostly funded by the private sector, with local and national government contributing 33 per cent of the amount.


sportbusiness.com


----------



## AdnanMenderes

*28 May in Geneva the host country will be choosen *



According to the announcement made by UEFA, the ceremony to award the host nation for 2016 UEFA European Championship will be held at Espace Hippomene Exhibition Centre in Geneva on May 28th.

The ceremony will start at 10:00 local time with Turkey’s final presentation and will be followed by Italy and France respectively. UEFA Executive Committee will get together after the presentations to appoint the winning country with run off voting and the host nation will be announced at 13:00. Following the announcement, the winning country and UEFA officials will together hold a press conference.

As it is known, France and Italy are also competing to be the host of the most important tournament of UEFA besides Turkey.


----------



## unsealed

italy!!!


----------



## swatreco

TT. Arena - Galatasaray:


----------



## fizicki neradnik

France bid is very nice, but I think that they will give Euro to Italy. Italian stadiums are pretty old and this Euro is their great opportunity to reconstruct or to build some new ones and the Uefa wants that because of the importance Italian clubs have in the Champions league. It is just politics. hno:


----------



## rtbedm

italy will not win, it will be france. belusconni is what is holding italy back, he is an inept and corrupt sexist pig.


----------



## carlosfng

Political food fights nonwithstanding, what will hold Italy back is the lack of higher-capacity stadia in their bid. However, I'm not sure if this is that much of a problem in the Euro, since I haven't ever focused on the stadia in previous Euros. Either way, France does seem to have the better plan, and given that Platini is the UEFA president...


----------



## dacrio

rtbedm said:


> italy will not win, it will be france. belusconni is what is holding italy back, he is an inept and corrupt sexist pig.


fottiti :lol:

(detto simpaticamente)


----------



## romano89

rtbedm said:


> italy will not win, it will be france. belusconni is what is holding italy back, *he is an inept and corrupt sexist pig*.


you forgot "criminal"


----------



## romano89

carlosfng said:


> Political food fights nonwithstanding, what will hold Italy back is the lack of higher-capacity stadia in their bid. However, I'm not sure if this is that much of a problem in the Euro, since I haven't ever focused on the stadia in previous Euros. Either way, France does seem to have the better plan, and given that Platini is the UEFA president...


it's not true, the problem is the government's support....and in italy we don't have it. if it was "european prostitution championship", then we would have certainly won :lol:


----------



## AdnanMenderes

Berlusconi is a Gigolo


----------



## dacrio

romano89 said:


> it's not true, the problem is the government's support....and in italy we don't have it. if it was "european prostitution championship", then we would have certainly won :lol:


ah ah ah.

please...stop writing about SILVIO


----------



## romano89

however, we're going OT, if you want I could open a 3d about berlusca's government on the international forum, so we can talk there!!


----------



## Mo Rush

The European Football Championship in the year 2016 is awarded to the country of................................................................................................

FRANCE.


----------



## piraB4L

It is a supposition or a official news ?^^


----------



## parcdesprinces

Mo Rush said:


> The European Football Championship in the year 2016 is awarded to the country of................................................................................................
> 
> FRANCE.


Thank you very much ooohhhh dear visionary prophet ! :master: 




piraB4L said:


> It is a supposition or a official news ?^^


Dear Piranhas, as you can see this is obviously a revelation !


----------



## Mo Rush

Like Matthew Lowry, I have spoke to many UEFA members, and I speak 12 languages, and they have said Italy and Istanbul too dangerous and France will win.


----------



## AdnanMenderes

^^too dangerous ??

says the one from South Africa :lol:


----------



## dacrio

Mo Rush said:


> Like Matthew Lowry, I have spoke to many UEFA members, and I speak 12 languages, and they have said Italy and Istanbul too dangerous and France will win.


mmh, I don't believe.


----------



## Mo Rush

totally missed the humour.


----------



## jlch1987

geee, people don't know nothing about irony these days...

btw, I've spoken with Platini's mistress and she told me that while in bed, he constantly repeat Turkey for some unknown reason, ¿so we have a winner?...


----------



## parcdesprinces

...


----------



## romano89

edit


----------



## emrearas

Mo Rush said:


> Like Matthew Lowry, I have spoke to many UEFA members, and I speak 12 languages, and they have said Italy and Istanbul too dangerous and France will win.



lol... at least no one kicks and fights with white people at the mid night in the centre of the city in europe like in johannesburg... or the folk insist on not to go out at night alone like in S.A.



if u wanna say st please have some info before that...
Turkey Italy are one of the safest toursitic countries in the world in CIA statistics..


----------



## romano89

emrearas said:


> lol... at least no one kicks and fights with white people at the mid night in the centre of the city in europe like in johannesburg... or the folk insist on not to go out at night alone like in S.A.
> 
> 
> 
> if u wanna say st please have some info before that...
> Turkey Italy are one of the safest toursitic countries in the world in CIA statistics..


he was ironic!! but I didn't understsnd it neither untill I saw the other comments


----------



## Mo Rush

emrearas said:


> lol... at least no one kicks and fights with white people at the mid night in the centre of the city in europe like in johannesburg... or the folk insist on not to go out at night alone like in S.A.
> 
> 
> 
> if u wanna say st please have some info before that...
> Turkey Italy are one of the safest toursitic countries in the world in CIA statistics..


you have totally missed the humour.

I would suggest you browse through some of Matthew Lowry's posts and then amend your post above.


----------



## Galandar

Our hearts beat with Turkey! Go Turkey 2016!


----------



## Deamond14

Ok guys, come back to the topic.

I see lot of new by today about Euro 2016 specially from Turkey website:
http://haber.gazetevatan.com/haberd...u&tarih=30.04.2010&Newsid=303030&Categoryid=5

or 

http://www.haberx.com/turkiyenin_euro_2016_hayali_suya_dusebilir(17,n,10324835,199).aspx

They seems claim that the Euro 2016 will be during the Ramadan time (Muslim's fast time) so the France, who has indicate this fact or order, will have an advantage.

Anybody talk about this?


----------



## parcdesprinces

Deamond14 said:


> They seems claim that the Euro 2016 will be during the Ramadan time


As far I know, Turkey is a secular country, so I don't see the link...... :dunno:

Edit: And BTW, the religious "stuff" is not really on-topic, imho !


----------



## DU999

parcdesprinces said:


> As far I know, Turkey is a secular country, so I don't see the link...... :dunno:
> 
> Edit: And BTW, the religious "stuff" is not really on-topic, imho !


No actually it is not and it was never really. Turkey is not like France in terms of secularity. There could be perhaps problems with alcohol in Kayseri, Konya and maybe in some parts of Istanbul during ramadan.
Just imagine there is already an alcohol ban in Kayseri's and Konya's city centers not only during ramadan. No cafes bars etc where you can enjoy your beer but you can buy alcohol in supermarkets and enjoy it in your hotel behind closed doors.
Football and beer are inseparable but how can you explain that too these people.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Another reason to give Turkey Euro 2020


----------



## Kuvvaci

DU999, I don't think ramadan or alchol will be a negative reason... If the money is reason, no problem for anything...


----------



## Skizofre3e

AS Moroccan I go for FRANCEEEEEEEEEEE, Vive la republique


----------



## olis57

Deamond14 said:


> Ok guys, come back to the topic.
> 
> I see lot of new by today about Euro 2016 specially from Turkey website:
> http://haber.gazetevatan.com/haberd...u&tarih=30.04.2010&Newsid=303030&Categoryid=5
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.haberx.com/turkiyenin_euro_2016_hayali_suya_dusebilir(17,n,10324835,199).aspx
> 
> They seems claim that the Euro 2016 will be during the Ramadan time (Muslim's fast time) so the France, who has indicate this fact or order, will have an advantage.
> 
> Anybody talk about this?


Could one of our turkish friend translate one of the articles above? Thanks


----------



## Deamond14

DU999 said:


> No actually it is not and it was never really. Turkey is not like France in terms of secularity. There could be perhaps problems with alcohol in Kayseri, Konya and maybe in some parts of Istanbul during ramadan.
> Just imagine there is already an alcohol ban in Kayseri's and Konya's city centers not only during ramadan. No cafes bars etc where you can enjoy your beer but you can buy alcohol in supermarkets and enjoy it in your hotel behind closed doors.
> Football and beer are inseparable but how can you explain that too these people.


Thank for your answer, I don't know if that will have an impact on final decision. But we never know, they can give it as an excuse to do not give the Euro to Turkey.

For me, it is a shame because I see Turkey has made a lot of effort. People, who come back from Istanbul, say that the city is really better than ten years ago (more clean and secure). And you have a very good bid. In France, we have a radio broadcast very famous on RMC (Radio Monte Carlo), which is dedicaded to football every day: "l'After Foot" (in english). And they said the same, Turkey is "le" favourite.

But "c'est la vie", the three bids are certainly very goods and I think the difference will given on details. (In France, we think that we have loosed the Olympic Game 2012 bid because when the supervisors went in France there is a big strike. So we have lost due to strikes -our favourite sport-) Or thank to lobbying, because France and Italie want to renovate their stadiums, they have the money but they need an excuse to spent a lot of public money during crisis,:lol:, or an excuse to destroy "historic" monuments.

I guess that in Italie, like in France or in Greece, there is the same problem when you want to built something: anywhere you made a hole in the ground, you find an archeological site. And for the stadium is the worth, the city of Bordeaux or Lyon have a stadium more or less classified, which are built in start of 1900. So they have improved the stadium for the 1998 World Cup but they are limited, and now to have a big stadium, they need to found a place and the money. So they push to have this Euro.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Euro 2016 bid event, during the Coupe de France (FA Cup) final last saturday:


----------



## parcdesprinces

Deamond14 said:


> the city of Bordeaux or Lyon have a stadium more or less classified, which are built in start of 1900.


Bordeaux Stadium is *NOT* classified, and has never been (not even a single part of the building), this is simply a myth relayed by some of our media !!!!

You can simply check (as I did) on this website culture.gouv.fr/

Anyway, there are a lot of clichés about the French bid in your post imho !


----------



## $upr£m€

Deamond14 said:


> Thank for your answer, I don't know if that will have an impact on final decision. But we never know, they can give it as an excuse to do not give the Euro to Turkey.
> 
> For me, it is a shame because I see Turkey has made a lot of effort. People, who come back from Istanbul, say that the city is really better than ten years ago (more clean and secure). And you have a very good bid. In France, we have a radio broadcast very famous on RMC (Radio Monte Carlo), which is dedicaded to football every day: "l'After Foot" (in english). And they said the same, Turkey is "le" favourite.
> 
> But "c'est la vie", the three bids are certainly very goods and I think the difference will given on details. (In France, we think that we have loosed the Olympic Game 2012 bid because when the supervisors went in France there is a big strike. So we have lost due to strikes -our favourite sport-) Or thank to lobbying, because France and Italie want to renovate their stadiums, they have the money but they need an excuse to spent a lot of public money during crisis,:lol:, or an excuse to destroy "historic" monuments.
> 
> I guess that in Italie, like in France or in Greece, there is the same problem when you want to built something: anywhere you made a hole in the ground, you find an archeological site. And for the stadium is the worth, the city of Bordeaux or Lyon have a stadium more or less classified, which are built in start of 1900. So they have improved the stadium for the 1998 World Cup but they are limited, and now to have a big stadium, they need to found a place and the money. So they push to have this Euro.


Fais leur une pipe aux Turques pendant que tu y es


----------



## $upr£m€

sympa la FFF pour sauver la saison du PSG


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^  :banana:


----------



## emrearas

so just 20 days left..... hmmm
any international bets about the host country on internet sites?


----------



## Hansadyret

This will be a difficult pick for UEFA. All of these countries could stage a great EURO, but i have this feeling it will be staged in western Europe this time.


----------



## Inferious

i predict turkey to win. u cant say they wont pick turkey cause of poland and ukraine cause turkey is a well developed country.


----------



## Big Cat

Actually, Turkey has to win - because of the biggest amount of possible contracts for the western companies in building stadiums, infrastructure and so on


----------



## kosova-fener

Big Cat said:


> Actually, Turkey has to win - because of the biggest amount of possible contracts for the western companies in building stadiums, infrastructure and so on


turkey has the best and *cheapest* construction companies, so they really wont need western companies. just look at the galatasaray(turk telecom arena) that is currently under construction.
A turkish company is also building a 800 million dollar highway in kosovo, and they also finished building a 1.2 billion dollar highway in albania.
so saying that turkey will win cuz western companies will get contracts is wrong. turkey will win because they have a great bid, they have a financial backing by the government(over 900 million dollars), uefa's expansion in a new market, great fanbase and ect.
LETS GO TURKEY!:banana:


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ acctually , although we have great construction companies, some Euro compnaies have business here. For example Italians will build Izmir-Istanbul highway, and French and Spanish companies for railway equipments.


----------



## AKParty

IMHO turkish construction industry is the* second largest of the world *after China.See Federation Tower in Moscow or many highways,metros,skyscrapers in the Middle East,Central Asia and North Africa are built by turkish construction companies.


----------



## bkzinho

AKParty said:


> IMHO turkish construction industry is the* second largest of the world *after China.See Federation Tower in Moscow or many highways,metros,skyscrapers in the Middle East,Central Asia and North Africa are built by turkish construction companies.


I don't think that fact is really important for the attribution of Euro 2016 but you're absolutely wrong when you say that the Turkish construction industry is the world second. The two biggest construction companies in the world are French, Vinci and Bouygues, just see this page for example.

http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/global500/2009/industries/144/index.html


----------



## groby46

*The Italian stadiums are old and some are crumbling*

*Cagliari - Stadio Sant'Elia (Karalis Arena in 2016)
now*


















*Firenze - Stadio Artemio Franchi
now*


















*Napoli - Stadio San Paolo
now*


















*Udine - Stadio Friuli
now*


















*Verona - Stadio Bentegodi
now*


----------



## www.sercan.de

> The Italian stadiums are old and some are crumbling


At least they have "stadiums"
Look at the turkish ones


----------



## PaulFCB

Thats why I would like Italy to host 2016, because they actually might move they're asses and build new stadium in Firenze, Verona, Palermo etc and others and make them with no Athletic tracks. 
Of course, I don't exactly know how the guys over there take it, maybe they simply are happy with this even though Juventus/Delle Alpi proves it wrong...
Italy clearly has the capacities but not the quality and it would be actually very nice to have them both.
France had World Cup 1998, Italy World Cup 1990. Turkey is OK but 2 consecutive Euro's in more eastern countries doesn't seem right and I doubt they will choose them for this, even though anything is possible.


----------



## parcdesprinces

bkzinho said:


> I don't think that fact is really important for the attribution of Euro 2016 but you're absolutely wrong when you say that the Turkish construction industry is the world second. The two biggest construction companies in the world are French, Vinci and Bouygues.


Indeed !  + Eiffage which is large too !


----------



## romano89

groby46 said:


> *The Italian stadiums are old and some are crumbling*


don't forget that karalis arena will not be sant'elia, it will be built in an other part of the city


----------



## emrearas

well well just less tahn 20 days left

The board is set... the pieces are moving.....

we will see where will euro 2016 just days later. hope the best wins...


----------



## Mo Rush

If it wasn't for Poland/Ukraine's 2012 preparations, Turkey would have been the favourite.

France for the win. Anything else would be a surprise.


----------



## Bogus Law

Mo Rush said:


> If it wasn't for Poland/Ukraine's 2012 preparations, Turkey would have been the favourite.


Yeah, sorry guys we screwed it up for you


----------



## parcdesprinces

*French bid: Worldwide supports !*  

Mobilization of our overseas territories in order to support the French bid :cheers: : guyane-foot.fff.fr/actualite


.


----------



## parcdesprinces

*French bid: Worldwide supports !*  

Mobilization of our overseas territories in order to support the French bid :cheers: :

guyane-foot.fff.fr/actualite


----------



## sali_haci

Bogus Law said:


> Yeah, sorry guys we screwed it up for you








:lol:


----------



## AKParty

Lobby work has started :cheers:

*TFF Euro Team in Albania*



> TFF EURO 2016 team continue working on popularizing Turkey’s will to host the 2016 European Championship. Most recently the TFF committee visited Albanian Football Federation at the headquarters in Tiran. The President of the Albanian Football Federation Armand Duka, Secretayr General Eduard Prodi and TFF Secretary General Ahmet Güvener got together in this visit.
> 
> “We will continue with our visits to each European country until the decision day, May 28th” said Ahmet Güvener and stated that they have arranged this visit in order to greet President Duka on the account of his re-election on March and they have also provided up to date information about the candidacy process.


*TFF Euro Team in Portugal*



> Turkish Football Federation President Mahmut Özgener and Turkish Football Federation Vice President Lutfi Arıboğan have paid a visit to UEFA Executive Committee Member and the President of Portuguese Football Federation Gilberto Madail in Portugal.
> 
> TFF delegates provided information about our candidacy process and recent accomplishments related to projects listed in Euro 2016 bid dossier to Gilberto Madail who also holds the title of UEFA National Team Tournaments Committee President and leaded the UEFA team that came to Istanbul for technical evaluation and site visit last month.
> 
> The ceremony to award the host nation for 2016 UEFA European Championship will be held at Espace Hippomene Exhibition Centre in Geneva on May 28th. Turkey’s will deliver its final presentation and that will be followed by Italy and France respectively. UEFA Executive Committee will get together after the presentations to appoint the winning country with run off voting and the host nation will be announced at 13:00.


----------



## Slam321

IronMan89 said:


> It appears that France will be choosen on May 28th... heard that on the radio...the man was confident and told everyone that we'll see he is right on this date


I don't understand how he can know the UEFA choice, you talk about Daniel Riolo?


----------



## IronMan89

Yes I talk about him, and usually he doesn't make many mistakes !
Maybe there's some arrangement between UEFA members... I wouldn't be very surprised!


----------



## romano89

:eek2::runaway:


----------



## BJK67

Its just fenerbahce his stadium, nothing special, they suck anyway


----------



## jlch1987

BJK67 said:


> Its just fenerbahce his stadium, nothing special, they suck anyway


I don't blame them... imagine if you're told you won the league but you realized you didn't...:nuts:


----------



## Melb_aviator

jlch1987 said:


> I don't blame them... imagine if you're told you won the league but you realized you didn't...:nuts:


The funniest thing I ever saw was Fener's reaction after the final siren. How emabarrasshhment! 

Just showed though how passion for the game is not always a good thing when you see the results of the anger and dissapointment which follows.


----------



## kosova-fener

BJK67 said:


> Its just fenerbahce his stadium, nothing special, they suck anyway


look who is talking, the 4th place team :lol:
its nice to know we will be playing in champions league, while you will be stuck in europa leage


----------



## BJK67

I dont want to start an argue over here but that doesnt matter, did you forget last year? we got the double you guys got nothing! same like this year.

Anyway about euro 2016 it self.. I think france will win it makes more sence, they will probably give euro 2020 to Turkey but if I was turkey I would not even think of it anymore, they already tried 3 times


----------



## www.sercan.de

EURO 2020 is ours and IMO Turkey will bid again.
IF we lose 2020 than they will stop bidding.


----------



## AKParty

www.sercan.de said:


> EURO 2020 is ours and IMO Turkey will bid again.
> IF we lose 2020 than they will stop bidding.


If they not win 2020 then the Uefa Comitee is a political racist organization.


----------



## Fizmo1337

AKParty said:


> If they not win 2020 then the Uefa Comitee is a political racist organization.


Oh yea, just because you don't win you play the race card. Ever thought about that your bid maybe won't be good enough?? There are a lot of other countries who already bid 2/3/4 times and didn't get it either but they don't accuse UEFA of being racist. Stop playing the victim card.

That said, I hope Turkey wins.

France has the best bid, yes, but it doesn't mean anything. If the country with the best infrastructure would win the bid then it would always be a Western European country. Poland/Ukraine would never have won. It's about being committed to the bid and invest & improve your country in railway, motorway, stadiums, football league,etc... There are loads of variables that can improve your bid but having 1 very good thing won't instantly make you win it, 1 thing (like for example a lack of hotels) however can make you lose the bid.


----------



## AKParty

I am talking about the year 2020.Till 2020 Turkey already has passed many european countries in every aspect infrastructure,economical.In the year 2020 i don´t see any deficit.


----------



## Fizmo1337

Too early & premature to tell. There's a big chance that Turkey will either have it in 2016 or 2020 but it still a voting process with lobbying etc.. and anything can happen. 

Let's just wait before saying such things but racism really has absolutely nothing to do with it.


----------



## Messi

kosova-fener said:


> look who is talking, the 4th place team :lol:
> its nice to know we will be playing in champions league, while you will be stuck in europa leage


what's the sense of playing in the CL when everyone kicks your ass? :nuts:


----------



## romano89

jlch1987 said:


> I don't blame them... imagine if you're told you won the league but you realized you didn't...:nuts:


you certainly don't burn the stadium!!


----------



## www.sercan.de

if you are a FB fan you do 
(Kitalar arasi derbi 98-99)


----------



## Deamond14

Hello,

Back from holiday, I just read that 
UEFA evaluation Euro2016 Bid report . 

And inside for France part, there is a picture for the new stadium of Bordeaux, which could be the very first. (And also this picture is in the first page of this topic)









Somebody has already saw this stadium?

I ask this to know if it is really something new for this stadium or just another stadium copied for the bid.

PS: Some clues, which are in the picture, can give the idea of that coulfd be one of the proposal for the new Bordeaux Stadium. (one because the bids are not set for the time being)
Here, you will found the final choice for this stadium. There are similars point the take around and on the picture right a part of the square building, which is the "velodrome" stadium of Bordeaux Lac (name of the site)

here the proposals for the site of this new stade. The middle one was selected in the first pict. The second is to show the location compare to the city.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Indeed, I added this "rendering" on the second post of this thread, but simply as illustration, because imho, it's not an official rendering since the bidding is still in progress in Bordeaux ! (and btw I find this rendering quite ugly, and the stadium shown on it, quite banal)

Besides, I also added an illustration for the new Nice stadium, which is a render from one of its former projects (which has been canceled several years ago) !


----------



## Deamond14

Yes, for sure this will never be the final version of the stadium. But it gives some clues.

For me, this pictures has three elements:
- A picture of the site (building, trees, take around are correct)
- A dark back-side with lights
- A stadium

I just would like to know if somebody know it, it is perhaps an old plan from another bid, which was not used.


----------



## Luhar

sercan don't hate me for saying this 

but reports in France are unanimous 


*Euro 2016 will be in France .*


Why they're so confident I have no idea .

The bid have been lacklustre to say the least but apparently it's a done deal.

( if international event were given to the best bid , we would know about it)


*Mark my words.*

and ridicule me if the outcome is not what I just said .


----------



## dacrio

nickg said:


> i really hope youre kidding,cause if not you show off so sad!each euro country has to be saved from economic bankrupt since it would lead to a euro collapse involving everyone from france italy spain to the uk!try to understand that, you shameful ignorant!btw italy is one of the few countries that more is supporting weaker ones together with france and to be precise italian state accounts are much more better than france and british ones so don't crap on you,we don't owe u anything!and please,shall we all leave politics and economics outta here?:bash:


:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ 


nickg said:


> shall we all leave politics and economics outta here?


The selection of the host country, for competitions such as the UEFA Euro, is highly linked with economy and politic !



> we don't owe u anything!


Actually you do (and a HUGE debt of more than €400 Billion)  ! 
With that money we could build, for example, 800 first-class stadiums of 80,000 seats  ! 
(The five 'PIIGS' countries owe to France an amount equivalent to approx. 50-60% of the French public debt !)



> btw italy is one of the few countries that more is supporting weaker ones


Nothing comparable with France and Germany which are the "european bankers" (+ the UK at a lower level) !










New York Times (may 2010).


PS: Now I would really like to know who is the true "ignorant" between both of us... (^^ ":applause:" indeed) !


----------



## Big Cat

*European Championship Bid Asks Europe if It’s Ready for Turkey *

By ROB HUGHES
Published: May 24, 2010

European soccer could this week accept Turkey as a major part of its territory long before the European Union does so politically. 

Turkey is one of three bidders to host the 24-nation European Championship finals in 2016. And while the alternatives, France and Italy, represent traditional homes to the event, their plans depend in large measure on private financial support, while Turkey says its bid will be completely underwritten by the government.

“Our fellow candidates want to organize this tournament,” says Turkey’s Football Federation president, Mahmut Ozgener, “but we want it more.”

Turkey’s national team, now managed by Guus Hiddink, is currently on tour in the United States, where it beat the Czech Republic in New Jersey on Saturday. It will play the U.S. team in Philadelphia this weekend. By then, UEFA, the European authority for soccer, will have decided on the venue for Euro 2016.

Its 16-member executive committee, minus its French president, Michel Platini, its Turkish senior vice president, Senes Erzik, and the Italian Giancarlo Abete, will vote on Friday.

Of prime concern will be which candidate offers secure and safe financing.

UEFA has already moved the bounds of the tournament further east for the 2012 tournament, to Poland and Ukraine. However, while Poland appears on track, Ukraine’s construction efforts are behind schedule.

Turkey’s government is backing a proposal to build six stadiums, in Ankara, Izmir, Bursa, Konya, Eskisehir and Antalya, and to upgrade existing stadiums, at a total cost of $1.4 billion. And it is spending another $38 billion to build 234 roads and 54 rail projects and to improve its airports, hotels and telecom infrastructure, regardless of the European Championship bid.

While France hosted the finals in 1960 and 1984, and Italy in 1968 and 1980, and both have staged World Cups since then, Turkey is bidding for a third time to stage its first event on this scale.

Rumblings from UEFA indicate that the technical and evaluation recommendations that will be presented to the executive committee on Friday strongly suggest that Turkey is ready.

What the members must then decide is whether they are ready to take the tournament across the border into Asia. There is no question that when it comes to sports, Turkey is one of the better organized nations, especially in male youth soccer. And there is no disputing that Erzik has been a voice of reason on many of world soccer’s policymaking bodies for two decades.

Allegations of match fixing in Turkish soccer, and subsequent arrests there, should not impede the vote. Other other countries, from China to Switzerland, are wrestling with similar problems.

Politics, however, will play a part. The 13 men of UEFA are being asked, in effect, to move their biggest tournament, expanded beyond the means of many European nations, into a land that straddles East and West.

Turkey has courted integration into Europe even before the European Union was founded, and its consideration for full E.U. membership is still a ways off.

Also significant to the Friday vote in Geneva are the views of the French and Italian political leaders.

President Nicolas Sarkozy of France is on record as saying that he does not believe that Turkey belongs in Europe for a simple reason: It is in Asia Minor.

Prime Minister Silvio Berlusconi of Italy, a man with deep roots in soccer through his ownership of AC Milan, has taken the contrary view. He urged the European Union two years ago to accelerate Turkey’s membership bid.

Sports and politics, according to the constitution of UEFA, are separate issues. They are, however, inseparable where Turkey is concerned. The country has soccer at its core. Its major clubs, Galatasaray and Fenerbahce, employ global superstars, and its stadiums have recently staged the finals of the Champions League and the UEFA Cup. And the Turkish state now offers unconditional guarantees for the 2016 games.

“All the guarantee letters in our bid dossier are signed without reservations or changes,” said Ozgener. “We believe we have prepared an almost perfect bid.” 

Link


----------



## Fizmo1337

What a stupid article. Turkey is playing for decades in European competitions (CL & EL) and is for decades playing in the European qualifying rounds and so is eligible to host the euro's so what's even the point of asking if Europe is ready. That has nothing to do with it.


----------



## dacrio

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> The selection of the host country, for competitions such as the UEFA Euro, is highly linked with economy and politic !
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you do (and a HUGE debt of more than €400 Billion)  !
> With that money we could build, for example, 800 first-class stadiums of 80,000 seats  !
> (The five 'PIIGS' countries owe to France an amount equivalent to approx. 50-60% of the French public debt !)
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing comparable with France and Germany which are the "european bankers" (+ the UK at a lower level) !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times (may 2010).
> 
> 
> PS: Now I would really like to know who is the true "ignorant" between both of us... (^^ ":applause:" indeed) !


:lol:
look at the UK and french deficit.
and please post datas of french, germany and uk.


----------



## romano89

dacrio said:


> aspetta il 28...rischi di fare una figuraccia


non rischio, la farò sicuramente, io sostenevo la candidatura italiana :dunno:

translation:

*berlusca:* I require an ordinance interpretation to assign the champions league to AC Milan, who suffered a conspiracy by the red and communist team of Manchester United
*dacrio:* wait for the 28th, you could do a poor figure
*romano:* I'll certainly do it, I was supporting the italian bid


----------



## Kuvvaci

Fizmo1337 said:


> What a stupid article. Turkey is playing for decades in European competitions (CL & EL) and is for decades playing in the European qualifying rounds and so is eligible to host the euro's so what's even the point of asking if Europe is ready. That has nothing to do with it.


I agree...


----------



## EfesPilsen

only 3 days left !!!!!!!! :shocked: :runaway:

The time of truth will come


----------



## Big Cat

And no rumors - it sucks


----------



## $upr£m€

France will win don't worry you :banana2:


----------



## Fizmo1337

> And no rumors - it sucks


I heard a rumour that England will get it because none of the 3 bidding countries fullfil UEFA's aspirations.

there you go


----------



## SYG1968

France no doubt


----------



## $upr£m€

Turkey always owned 

:dance:


----------



## romano89

Kuvvaci said:


> I agree...


welcome back!!


----------



## Sylver

Come on France!


----------



## parcdesprinces

:bowtie: *Gentlemen, place your bets !.......... *





*UEFA Executive committee (16 members, 13 voters)*

Michel Platini (France) – President
Şenes Erzik (Turkey) – 1st Vice-President
Geoffrey Thompson (England) – 2nd Vice-President
Ángel María Villar Llona (Spain) – 3rd Vice-President
Marios N. Lefkaritis (Cyprus) – 4th Vice-President ---> Certainly won't vote in favor of Turkey  
Joseph Mifsud (Malta) – 5th Vice-President
Grigoriy Surkis (Ukraine)
Mircea Sandu (Romania)
Gilberto Madaíl (Portugal)
Theo Zwanziger (Germany) ---> Has already said he will vote in favor of France (thanks, dear German friends :hug
František Laurinec (Slovakia)
Liutauras Varanavičius (Lithuania)
Giancarlo Abete (Italy)
Allan Hansen (Denmark)
Avraham Luzon (Israel) 
Michael van Praag (Netherlands)





*.........end of bets !* :bowtie:


----------



## parcdesprinces

Fizmo1337 said:


> I heard a rumour that England will get it because none of the 3 bidding countries fullfil UEFA's aspirations.


England should better to focus on their own World cup bid, which is sinking.....again (just like all their previous WC bids since 1966)  !


----------



## $upr£m€

And the winner is : FRANCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE good bye Turkey and Italy


----------



## nickg

romano89 said:


> _"Richiedo un decreto interpretativo per l'assegnazione della Champions League al Milan, contro cui è stato ordito un complotto ad opera della società rossa e pertanto catto-comunista del Manchester Utd"_


ahahahaha:lol: il coraggio ce l'avrebbe di tirar fuori queste affermazioni!clawn che non è altro sto uomo!


----------



## don diego 2000

$upr£m€ said:


> And the winner is : FRANCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE good bye Turkey and Italy
> 
> Just like Paris who won the 2012 Olympics 2 days before the announcement


----------



## emrearas

a little Fortune telling 

well astrologiclly Italy Gemini ,France is Leo and Turkey is Scorpio....:S

LEOS are luckier cause Uranus will pass to another fire sign Aries they said :S
And Scorpios will effect from that a new beginning ..

so ? france or turkey says the stars


----------



## parcdesprinces

don diego 2000 said:


> Just like Paris who won the 2012 Olympics 2 days before the announcement


No, much more like Albertville for the '92 winter Olympics, or France for the '98 FIFA World cup, or again, like France for the 2007 IRB World cup (against the England's bid btw) !


----------



## www.sercan.de

BTW guys thank for a very interesting thread.
Ok we had some trolls but all in all everbody respected the other bids.


----------



## IronMan89

I LOVE YOUUUU GUYS :lol: hahaha


----------



## parcdesprinces

> *UEFA Source Claims France & Turkey Are The Leading Candidates To Host Euro 2016
> Italy seemingly up against it with decision to be made on Friday...*
> By Daniel Sheppard
> 26-May-2010 7:04:00 AM
> 
> UEFA will unveil the host nation for the 2016 European Championships on Friday with contenders France, Italy, and the sole Eastern-European option of Turkey all jostling to earn the right to stage the tournament.
> 
> Europe's football governing body, who compiled a report pertaining to each of the three bids, claim Italy's bid to be "very generic, especially the planned infrastructure projects, some of which do not appear to be linked to the event itself," while France and Turkey's bids were highlighted as having effectively conveyed the long-term benefits of hosting the tournament.
> 
> "_The voices I have been hearing here suggest it'll be down to a straight choice between the more conservative option in France and, shall we say, a more interesting bid in Turkey,_" a highly placed UEFA source told Reuters.
> 
> "_Having said that, they will think hard before awarding it to Turkey given what's gone on for the 2012 Championship._"
> 
> Poland and Ukraine offered the most innovative bid then.
> 
> "_It is fair to say, though, that Turkey does not have the money troubles that Ukraine has had, for example._"
> 
> UEFA's 16-man executive committee, including France's Michel Platini, will vote on the winners this Friday following a 30-minute presentation by each country.


Goal.com 



Dear Turkish friends, if France win the race, you could blame Ukraine :yes:, and as a French, I could say "Thank you Ukraine" !


----------



## plasticterminator

Its gonna be close! I am hoping Italy, but Turkey is good, france ok also but someones got to be last.

What i want

1. Italy:banana:
2. Turkey
What Uefa want

1. Turkey:nuts:
2. France
What will happen

1. France!:lol:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Like i said 2-3 years agio, they won't give it Turkey 
2020 is ours


----------



## parcdesprinces

www.sercan.de said:


> they won't give it Turkey
> 2020 is ours


It's weird 'cause, as much as I remember, it's the first time you mention that ! 


------------------------


Another article.. (international media seems to be interested only two days before... with the clichés that implies hno


> *Euro 2016 is a matter of honour for France*
> 
> *Winning the right to host the 2016 European Championships will be balsam for France's wounded sporting soul.*
> 
> Paris - Not only are hopes low in the Grande Nation of a successful World Cup by Les Bleus, failure to win the bid for the 2012 Olympics when Paris was beaten by London is still a sore point.
> "_The European Championships are now a point of honour_," France Soir wrote this week.
> 
> France is being seen as favourite to win the Euro 2016 bid on Friday when the UEFA executive committee elects the host nation, with Turkey and Italy the other bidders.
> 
> The country which staged the 1984 European Championships and 1998 World Cup would be a safe bet for UEFA after the headaches surrounding the joint Poland and Ukraine venture for Euro 2012.
> Transport infrastructure and security are strong points, while President Nicolas Sarkozy has pledged his support and the country's football fans are also right behind the bid.
> 
> France have demonstrated they are capable of organising major tournaments, with the 2007 rugby World Cup, the 2003 world athletics championships and last year's world alpine skiing championships among recent international events.
> 
> It aims to fund the tournament with a mixture of public funds and public-private partnerships, and a projected total investment of some 1.7 billion euros (2.10 billion dollars) would be far more than rivals Turkey (920 million) and Italy (750 million).
> New stadiums are planned in Nice, Bordeaux, Lyon and Lille, with seven major stadium renovations.
> 
> France says the tournament would provide French football with "_a mobilising and unifying project over the next 10 years, creative positive, sustainable effects._"
> "_All things considered, the vision and key motivations of the French bid are clear and well aligned with UEFA's long-term strategy_," UEFA's evaluation report said.
> 
> Nine venues will be chosen from a list of 12: Bordeaux, Lens, Lille, Lyon, Marseille, Nancy, Nice, Paris (Parc de Princes and Saint-Denis), Saint-Etienne, Strasbourg and Toulouse.
> The Stade de France at Saint-Denis, with a capacity of 76,474, would stage the opening match and the final as well matches in the group phase, round of 16 and semi-final.
> 
> UEFA's evaluation report points to _"a good mix of smaller and bigger stadiums_" which would "_allow some flexibility when drawing up the match schedule._"
> Jean-Pierre Escalettes, head of the French football federation FFF, has, however, warned against hopes being set too high that the country will in fact get the nod to host the first European Championships featuring 24 teams.
> "_We are good but we don't know if we are the best. That has to be proven. The sentimental aspect could play a role,_" he said.
> 
> Some feel France may have a trump card in their hands in the fact that former France international Michel Platini is president of UEFA.
> "_Behind the scenes it's said that a certain Michel Platini, despite the neutrality forced upon him in his role as UEFA president, would like to see a victory for the French bid. Whether that will be enough?_" said the radio station RMC on its website.


Earth Times.org


----------



## uA_TAGA

plasticterminator said:


> Its gonna be close! I am hoping Italy, but Turkey is good, france ok also but someones got to be last.
> 
> What i want
> 
> 1. Italy:banana:
> 2. Turkey
> What Uefa want
> 
> 1. Turkey:nuts:
> 2. France
> What will happen
> 
> 1. France!:lol:


heheh dude, it was good:lol:


----------



## Big Cat

parcdesprinces said:


> Another artical.. (international media seems to be interested only two days before... hno


It strikes me too. It seems as if nobody is interested in.


----------



## romano89

$upr£m€ said:


> And the winner is : FRANCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE good bye Turkey and Italy


pray that france will win...otherwiese I'm gonna make your life a nightmare!! :devil:


----------



## EfesPilsen

> *WE ARE READY FOR THE FINAL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey, as the first candidate to deliver its final presentation prior to UEFA Executive Committee’s meeting on May 28th when the host nation for the 2016 European Championship (EURO 2016) will be announced is preparing a very convincing and striking presentation.
> 
> EURO 2016 Project Director Orhan Gorbon, answered the questions of AA reporter at the TFF headquarters in İstinye. While indicating that the presentation that will be delivered prior to the UEFA Executive Committee’s meeting on Friday May 28th will be very important he said “We will be the first bidder to deliver our final presentation that will take 30 minutes. In this half hour we will try to get together everything we have been telling to this day and it will be a great opportunity to tell all to everyone one last time.”
> 
> Gorbon conveyed the messages that they will be putting forward in the final presentation where Defne Samyeli will be the master of ceremony. He said *“First of all we will emphasise the fact that Turkey has never hosted this organization in previous years, we are the candidate for the 3rd consecutive time and some European countries hosted the tournament more than once. Then we will go on with the hundred per cent increase that Turkish tourism potential achieved in the last 6 or 7 years. And finally we will highlight the transportation infrastructure investments that are in the process.”*
> 
> “It is the perfect opportunity to tell about developing Turkey, its young population and the new stadiums” said Orhan Gorbon and continued:
> “No matter what the result is, we need to look at the positive side. The rule for this kind of candidacies is that you have to win even though you lose the competition. It is like a football match, 90 minutes and the additional time ends 0-0 and the result of the game depends on penalty shoots. In the presentation, we will be telling how far Tukey has come, how much the Turkish youth wants this and how well we can execute the bid dossier, the presentation and the stadiums. Voters will further the respect Turkey. The presentation and the ceremony will be aired live on international TV channels. This will also be a golden opportunity to advertise Turkey.”
> *
> “IT IS TRUE THAT THE INVESTMENTS IN TRANSPORTATION IS VERY IMPORTANT”*
> 
> On the evaluation report that UEFA published on May 14th, Turkey did not receive a grade as good as France on the subject of transportation. Orhan Gorbon commented on this state as “We say that 8 to 10 billion dollars is invested in transportation projects every year but no one seems to believe. There is no guarantee mechanism for this subject in the bid dossier. UEFA does not require any guarantee letters and therefore we can only claim that the figures we provide are correct.”
> 
> While mentioning that he cannot deny that Turkey is a country still developing Gorbon continued:
> “*On the subject of transportation we argue that what we have done in the past is the guarantee for what we will do in the future and try to convince UEFA by saying ‘if you are concerned about the 300 km railway network that we propose to finish in the next 6 years, take a look at what we have achieved in the past 6 years’. The new airports, new passenger capacities, Ankara – Eskisehir high speed train, Marmaray, Gebze – İzmir motorway, Konya – Ankara high speed train, Antalya and İzmir Airports, these are monstrous investments.*
> 
> We cannot deny that Turkey is a developing country by looking at the reports. It is a fact that the French high speed railway lines were constructed 15-20 years ago and it takes only 3 hours to get from Paris to Southern France. In the current situation, the investments for transportation is significantly important but the condition is ‘we will make the investments in 100 percent even we win the tournament or not’ instead of ‘the investments may be made given that we are awarded with the EURO 2106’. *Our Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdoğan and Minister of Transportation Binali Yıldırım were both present at the meetings held with UEFA.* The investment figures proposed are taken to be so high in Europe that leaded everyone to think that they will only be made on the condition that we are awarded with EURO 2016. Lately we are trying to convince everyone that this is not the case.
> 
> Furthermore, it is unfair to say that Ankara and İzmir airports are below the requirements. Ankara airport is one of the few airports in Europe that is new and receives awards continuously. In the report, ‘below the requirements’ as a term means that UEFA is concerned with the daily capacity of the airports on the match days. For example there will be a match between England and Spain in Konya. 60 thousand spectators will get to Ankara with several flights and leave after the game. They say that this would require a capacity of 70 thousand and the airport may not be able to serve to this capacity. This is a correct determination but very limited number of airports in Europe is eligible for serving to this kind of population and there are alternative measures that can be taken to make this possible. Passport control desks may be increased, planes may be parked. It is not surprising to see that Turkish infrastructure projects are evaluated as partially inadequate because Turkey is a rapidly developing country. It is normal that UEFA and people in Europe are following these developments from a few steps behind. Our job is to change this.”
> 
> *“WHAT HIIDINK SAID WAS REALLY IMPORTANT”*
> 
> Orhan Gorbon said that what A National Team Coach Guus Hiddink and Fenerbahçe Coach Cristoph Daum told about Turkey to foreign press members during the candidacy process was very important. Mentioning that he did not have the chance to meet with Daum very often but he got together with Hiddink to present their projects in detail, Gaorbon said “Comments given by the foreign football authorities’ and respected football members’ are more important than the advertisements made by Turkish people to Turkish people. Hiddink complimented our project very much. He spoke to foreign press about it in every chance, wrote about it in i-his column in Dutch press. Coaches like Hiddink are the professors of this subject. They are the ones to know how a bid dossier should be because the teams and the coaches are the ones that actually live through the organization. Hiddink, a coach that is very knowledgeable about Australia, Holland, South Korea, England and Russia is very experienced and what he says is very important.”
> 
> *“THE LETTER OF OUR PRIME MINISTER HAS A VITAL IMPORTANCE”*
> 
> Gorbon, highlighting the 55 guarantee letters required by UEFA, spoke about UEFA’s contentment in the report about the guarantees provided by the Turkish government. He said “The wordings of the guarantee letters are fixed. Candidates are expected to sign the text as it arrives. As the TFF, we took a serious approach. Our government acted devotedly since they want this to happen as well. We have cooperated greatly.”
> 
> *Orhan Gorbon, pointed out that the letter of guarantee that is worth 920 million euro signed by our Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdoğan was not the only one but each of the guarantees required by UEFA was signed by ministers, mayors, governors and sponsors and he added:*
> 
> “Dedicated efforts are very important. This proves how strict we are in our devotion. The letter signed by our Prime Minister for the proposed stadium investments is very important. If our Prime Minister has not signed the guarantee letter it would be just us committing to do the investments but now it is guaranteed by our government.
> We have asked to our foreign consultants and UEFA officials how the perfect stadium financing shall be, they said the best would be by government initiative and therefore we followed this route. In Turkey since the stadium areas from the existing stadiums are available the cost to build new ones are not so overwhelming for the government as in Kayseri and Turk Telekom arena.
> 
> The reports on other candidates were a little demagogic. In France’s report for example it is stated that, 30% will be financed by the government and the rest by private funding. In another sentence it is then said that the guarantee from private sector is missing. The same goes for Italy. Turkey is a country with young population. Stadiums are around 60 – 70 years old. In the past 7 or 8 years airports, hotels, hospitals, public offices all become brand new and they are sparkling. Only stadiums are remaining. This is a natural process. Renewal of the stadiums, bringing all of them to the quality of Fenerbahçe Şükrü Saraçoğlu is becoming a necessity. They will all be taken care of very soon independent from EURO 2016.”
> 
> *“WE HAVE VISITED 25 COUNTRIES”*
> 
> Orhan Gorbon also mentioned that after the submission of the bid dossier to UEFA on February 15th, they have travelled to a lot of countries to popularize the Turkish bid. He said “There are 13 country representatives that are eligible to vote and there is the evaluation committee, which is the National Teams Committee with 11 members. The committee that wrote this qualitative report will suggest their opinions to the voters. *We have travelled to 25 countries in the process of our candidacy to popularize our bid.”*
> 
> Gorbon pointed out that according to the report prepared by UEFA, Turkey was position above Italy and at least equal to France which is a great success. He commented on this situation as follows:
> “I am pleased with UEFA’s findings. If examined in detail the missing governmental guarantees in the French report can be seen. Very few people are aware of the contents of these guarantees. I know how important they are so I am a little more optimistic. In Italy’s report for some reason there are criticisms in 11 headings out of 19. According to my analysis we have criticisms under 6 headings while France has 7. Another point of view to look at this is that each of the 3 candidates has provided an adequate report to host this tournament. UEFA has a 60% minimum passing grade. Any grade below this level is accepted as inadequate. I think we are around 90% while Italy who seems to be not as good is around 80%. The report result shows that all the three candidates can execute this tournament. Now it all depends on the votes.
> 
> Besides the report that was published for public use there is another one with more specific details and that makes scientific comparisons between the candidates. We will not be able to see that report. Most of the voting members expect to see that report in order to make their final decisions. With this report, no one can decide who would be a better host, France or Turkey. When the more detailed report is presented to the voting members everything will be clearer.”
> 
> On the matter of private security Orhan Gorbon said meetings were held between UEFA, District Sports Security Committees and with representatives from relevant departments of the Ministry of Internal Affairs and UEFA committee was satisfied with the achievements. Gorbon said that the overall security aspects were not significantly important in the candidacy process and added “Security is not a definite concept. A part of the world cannot be regarded as safe as it is indeterminable. Anything can happen anywhere.”
> As a response to a question about the incidents that took place during and after the game between Fenerbahçe and Trabzonspor at the last week of Turkcell Super League Orhan Gorbon said “The quality of the match organizations should be increased. It is not hard to prevent the audience from entering to the pitch. The relationship between police and the private security is important. I hope we can host this tournament and upgrade the current level as a consequence.”
> 
> *“4 BILLION EURO REVENUE IS EXPECTED OIF WE WIN”*
> 
> Gorbon talked about what a fantastic opportunity EURO 2016 would be for Turkey if we are awarded with the tournament. “If we win, millions of tourists and press members will be travelling to 8 host cities of Turkey in 2016. Our expected revenue is 4 billion euro” Gorbon said.
> 
> He also pointed out that EURO 2016 would be the perfect opportunity to advertise Turkey. Gorbon said “For example in 2014 the Ministry of Tourism will start a campaign all around the world, situated in the airports with the theme “We are looking forward to see you in Turkey in 2016” Advertising by the money you pay is one thing but having a theme as this one is another thing. Both will come together to change the image of Turkey.”
> 
> Orhan Gorbon said “5 million tourists are expected to visit Turkey for the tournament. They will be around for the whole month and all the hotels will be fully booked. New stadiums, new facilities will be built. This is very important for the construction, transportation and telecommunication sectors. Total income is estimated at around 4 billion euro.
> If we win this week, touring agencies and media companies will come to Turkey as soon as next week, on Monday. People in European football industry will hopefully turn their heads towards Turkey after Friday” to finalise his words.


http://www.euro2016adayiturkiye.com/index.php?mid=338&lang=1


----------



## EfesPilsen

TURKISH BID FOR EURO 2016 IS IN NEW YORK TIMES



> Rob Hughes, a columnist for the NY Times, one of the most prominent newspapers of USA wrote about EURO 2016 candidacies emphasising on Turkish bid in his column on May 24th.
> 
> Indicating that France and Italy represent traditional homes to this tournament while Turkey is bidding for a third time to stage its first event on this scale Hughes wrote “European soccer could this week accept Turkey as a major part of its territory long before the European Union does so politically.”
> 
> *Referring to France and Italy he wrote “their plans depend in large measure on private financial support, while Turkey says its bid will be completely underwritten by the government.”* Hughes argued that the voting members’ would take side with the country that proposes secure and safe financing for the investments required.
> 
> He wrote “UEFA has already moved the bounds of the tournament further east for the 2012 tournament, to Poland and Ukraine. However, while Poland appears on track, Ukraine’s construction efforts are behind schedule” and highlighted the stadium investments worth of 1.4 billion USD guaranteed with the letter signed by Turkey’s Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdoğan and additional 38 billion USD that will be invested in transportation, accommodation and communication infrastructures.
> 
> “Rumblings from UEFA indicate that the technical and evaluation recommendations that will be presented to the executive committee on Friday strongly suggest that Turkey is ready.” Hughes wrote as he continued “There is no question that when it comes to sports, Turkey is one of the better organized nations, especially in male youth soccer. And there is no disputing that Erzik has been a voice of reason on many of world soccer’s policymaking bodies for two decades.”
> 
> Indicating that Turkey has long been waiting in order to be integrated with Europe even before the foundation of the European Union, Hughes also mentioned the views of Italy and France, the competing bidders on Turkey. On President Nicolas Sarkozy of France, Hughes wrote “he does not believe that Turkey belongs in Europe for a simple reason: It is in Asia Minor” and for the Prime Minister of Italy, Silvio Berlusconi he expresses his thoughts as “a man with deep roots in soccer through his ownership of AC Milan, has taken the contrary view. He urged the European Union two years ago to accelerate Turkey’s membership bid.”
> 
> “Sports and politics, according to the constitution of UEFA, are separate issues. They are, however, inseparable where Turkey is concerned. The country has soccer at its core. Its major clubs, Galatasaray and Fenerbahce, employ global superstars, and its stadiums have recently staged the finals of the Champions League and the UEFA Cup. And the Turkish state now offers unconditional guarantees for the 2016 games” wrote Hughes before concluding his column with the words quoted from TFF President Mr. Özgener’s interview “All the guarantee letters in our bid dossier are signed without reservations or changes. We believe we have prepared an almost perfect bid.”


http://www.euro2016adayiturkiye.com/index.php?mid=339


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ One day you will understand what 100% public funding means = A bad choice for such things (stadiums, Euro, WC etc)... 
....Maybe when you'll have paid enough taxes to be worry about that !


----------



## www.sercan.de

Actually not every new stadium won't be built with public money.
Its just a guarantee.
They will use the system of Kayseri or Galatasaray.
Old stadium ground will be sold etc. 

In Kayseri they've sold the old ground for 100 mil. USD. Because of whole sports complex cost more city invested 20 mil USD (as far as i know. Stadium just cost 70 Mil USD)

While at Galatasaray we have a win-win situation.
New stadium will cost 170 mil. euro, but the state will get 300 Mil. Euro from the old ground and 40% of the project which will be built there.


----------



## emrearas

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ One day you will understand what 100% public funding means = A bad choice for such things (stadiums, Euro, WC etc)...
> ....Maybe when you'll have paid enough taxes to be worry about that !



darlng we already suffering from taxes.. like my mobile phone bill is 200 euros per month... 75 is for taxes 

why do u think Turkey stand up from quickly from that global crisis... thanks to turks and their taxes


----------



## Deamond14

According to a french newspaper, Le Parisien, french president, Nicolas Sarkozy, and Zinedine Zidane would be in Geneva tomorrow.

I think that is to congratulate the Turkish victory. :cheers:


----------



## sali_haci

Deamond14 said:


> According to a french newspaper, Le Parisien, french president, Nicolas Sarkozy, and Zinedine Zidane would be in Geneva tomorrow.
> 
> I think that is to congratulate the Turkish victory. :cheers:




They will represent the Jewish- Arabian friendship I guess :lol:


----------



## Joya

Carla Bruni's visit would fit well.


----------



## EfesPilsen

France and Italy already have hosted the tournament two times.It is time not to give the tournament to Old Europe again.


----------



## EfesPilsen

sali_haci said:


> They will represent the Jewish- Arabian friendship I guess :lol:


^^a jew who was rescued by the ottoman empire


----------



## Mo Rush

A 24 hr "live" poll has been opened.


----------



## Big Cat

So, when are they going to declare the results of the final vote?


----------



## dacrio

Big Cat said:


> So, when are they going to declare the results of the final vote?


tomorrow 13 CET


----------



## $upr£m€

Big Cat said:


> So, when are they going to declare the results of the final vote?


and the winner is France


----------



## EfesPilsen

Turkish President Abdullah Gül will be tomorrow in Genevre


----------



## CARLITO82

TURKS MUST HAVE IT


----------



## $upr£m€

CARLITO82 said:


> TURKS MUST HAVE IT


FRANCE TOO


----------



## CARLITO82

$upr£m€ said:


> FRANCE TOO


u haded twice :bash:


----------



## CARLITO82

when turkey gets the euro2016, all fans can make a ceap hollydays and they can almost eat for free lahmacun kebab iskender e.c. and u can buy the shirt of ur favorte team realy ceap ......


----------



## $upr£m€

France 2016 and Turkey 2020


----------



## CARLITO82

$upr£m€ said:


> France 2016 and Turkey 2020


or TURKEY 2016 and AFRICAFRANCE 2020:cheers:


----------



## EfesPilsen

CARLITO82 said:


> when turkey gets the euro2016, all fans can make a ceap hollydays and they can almost eat for free lahmacun kebab iskender e.c. and u can buy the shirt of ur favorte team realy ceap ......


And they can play Golf


----------



## EfesPilsen

EURO 2016 Turkey

Africa Nations Cup 2014 France


----------



## $upr£m€

Good bye racist


----------



## EfesPilsen




----------



## CARLITO82

EfesPilsen said:


>


:lolh yeah the franchman will love it


----------



## EfesPilsen

mmmmmmh YUMMY YUMMY


----------



## $upr£m€

EfesPilsen said:


>


Yes


----------



## EfesPilsen

Kayseri Stadium


----------



## eagle in sky

Our presentation was superb.Italy's awful


----------



## parcdesprinces

Kriativus said:


> You can count the Rugby World Cup... Do you have any? :lol:


What about you, have you a rugby team ??? 

Does your football team ever won something ??


So please, you and some of your Turkish friends: stop your French bashing.... it's becoming annoying, especially since most of french here (myself including) have never bashed Turkey !


----------



## dacrio

what do you think about the italian presentation?


----------



## dacrio

eagle in sky said:


> Our presentation was superb.Italy's awful


i disagree
the final was very nice


----------



## parcdesprinces

dacrio said:


> what do you think about the italian presentation?


I missed the most part, but the end was great !

Who was the girl presenting the bid ???

How was the turkish presentation, 'cause I missed it too ??


----------



## dacrio

parcdesprinces said:


> I missed the most part, but the end was great !
> 
> Who was the girl presenting the bid ???


laura esposto. sky.

the italian presentation was surely better than turkish


----------



## OzanKirmizi

dacrio said:


> laura esposto. sky.
> 
> the italian presentation was *surely better than turkish*


 :nuts::wtf:


----------



## eagle in sky

France & Italy make use the childiren and beautiful girls their presentation.This case entitled agitation in Turkey^^


----------



## eagle in sky

France point out safety issues.He know that France's only advantage with respect to Turkey:lol:


----------



## eagle in sky

dacrio said:


> what do you think about the italian presentation?




:cheers:


----------



## www.sercan.de

France by far best presentations.


----------



## piraB4L

Zidaneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## parcdesprinces

Sarko..tanned..as usual :lol: !


----------



## parcdesprinces

eagle in sky said:


> France's only advantage


Only ???


----------



## dacrio

eagle in sky said:


> France & Italy make use the childiren and beautiful girls their presentation.This case entitled agitation in Turkey^^


italy not use children!!!!

turkey yes!!! and many!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dacrio

france used a child....


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ The kid: GREAT IDEA !!!

"ohhhhh pleaaase, vote for us, we are so innocent, so fragile" etc :lol:


----------



## dacrio

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ The kid: GREAT IDEA !!!
> 
> "ohhhhh pleaaase, vote for us, we are so innocent, so fragile" etc :lol:


:lol:

1 italy
2 tukey
3 france


----------



## PugliaBianconera




----------



## www.sercan.de

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ The kid: GREAT IDEA !!!
> 
> "ohhhhh pleaaase, vote for us, we are so innocent, so fragile" etc :lol:


Yes, but still good idea.

IMO France best presentation and IMO they will win.

Damn, great show by France. Nobody read its speech from paper etc


----------



## Jimmy10

EfesPilsen said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 30 minutes left for catastrophe or victory
> 
> 30 minutes waiting or 10 years for 2020 :lol:


Wow it is not such a big deal in the end , isn't it?


----------



## parcdesprinces

OK, now I'm worried !!! :cripes:


----------



## EfesPilsen

In the End Italy will win and everybody will be suprised


----------



## parcdesprinces

Jimmy10 said:


> Wow it is not such a big deal in the end , isn't it?


It's always nice to host such events in your country/city.. I remember France '98 or even France '07 and it was really fun with many foreign supporters everywhere and the party atmosphere in the streets, parks, bars during one month (even 2 months for the Rugby WC) etc


----------



## emrearas

having a pr and advertisement background i can say that... turkish presentation is more proffesional and gives every detail statistics and values that needed. and a bit funny way .. turkey waiting at europes door like always 

italia..... nothing to say :S an elementary school student could do better

france... they are cunning... shoot the uefa with a boys naive and cute face another professional one. but not as good as turkeys.

im so happy ... cause i see that my country could do better homework than france and italy. and it means a great application for summer olympics next time...

and wish turkey wins... another disaster for Sarkozy after 2012 olympics eliminations


----------



## parcdesprinces

www.sercan.de said:


> But it worked


well, we'll see.. :dunno:


----------



## EfesPilsen

Turkey´s presentation and advertisment is prepared and supported by a professional German agency called ABOLD in Munih

ABOLD also helped Germany to get World Cup 2006 and South Africa to get World Cup 2010


----------



## parcdesprinces

emrearas said:


> another disaster for Sarkozy after 2012 olympics eliminations


For once, Sarko has nothing to do with this, he simply does his job as President !

And btw it was President CHIRAC in 2005 during the vote for the 2012 Olympics  !


----------



## EfesPilsen

18 minutes


----------



## www.sercan.de

BTW what was inside the book of the child?
Really just his notes


----------



## Jimmy10

EfesPilsen said:


> In the End Italy will win and everybody will be suprised


Who knows, I dont think it'll happen...... even though Italy was definitely favourite to get Euro2012 and look what happened.....


----------



## EfesPilsen

It will be a race between France and Turkey.


----------



## parcdesprinces

*At the Beginning.. We were Five:*

Italy, Turkey, France, Scotland-Wales and Norway-Sweden


*Then we were Four:*

Italy, Turkey, France and Norway-Sweden


*Then Three:*

Italy, Turkey, France


*But at the end...There can be only One !!*




RIP to the fallen, we will never forget you


----------



## www.sercan.de

GERMANYYY


----------



## EfesPilsen

Germany ????


----------



## EfesPilsen

1 minute !!!!


One minute leyn


----------



## www.sercan.de

..., and in the end Germany always wins." Gary Lineker


----------



## BJK67

france.. it was obvious goddamn


----------



## www.sercan.de

Congrats France


----------



## piraB4L

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSs:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## parcdesprinces

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

*UEFA, I LOVE YOU !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## alterego0113

Bravo France!


----------



## emrearas

cong. France


----------



## Mo Rush

I am totally shocked!


----------



## omercank

Congratulations France!! We have to work harder next time...


----------



## Elensar77

Yes you love you uefa
What can you do another?
Platini wants this.

I want we must wont go cl, uefa europe what another.
.....!!!


----------



## AdidasGazelle

Congratulations France! Your bid was the best and it was only right that you were the winners.

:cheers:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Mo Rush said:


> I am totally shocked!


Thats the way how it workds in Europe 


Thank you Ukraine


----------



## hknsngr

This message has been removed by the user.


----------



## Elensar77

France 7 vote
Turkey 6 vote


----------



## Deamond14

:carrot::banana::cucumber::carrot::banana::cucumber::carrot::banana::cucumber::carrot::banana::cucumber::carrot::banana::cucumber::carrot::banana::cucumber::carrot::banana::cucumber::carrot::banana::cucumber::carrot::banana::cucumber::carrot::banana::cucumber::carrot::banana::cucumber:

YYYYYYYYYYESSSSSSSSSSSSS
:nocrook: Victory France :nocrook:​
:carrot::banana::cucumber::carrot::banana::cucumber::carrot::banana::cucumber::carrot::banana::cucumber::carrot::banana::cucumber::carrot::banana::cucumber::carrot::banana::cucumber::carrot::banana::cucumber::carrot::banana::cucumber::carrot::banana::cucumber::carrot::banana::cucumber:

PS: :cheers: Thank to other participants, sorry guys


----------



## parcdesprinces

We're not candidate anymore.... WE ARE the official host country of the UEFA EURO 2016 !!! :cheers:

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

Thank you UEFA and congrats to the 2 other great bidders, it was a great and fair competition between us !


----------



## Big Cat

Another boring Cup in the old Europe :bash:

But anyway - congrats to France


----------



## Kjello0

Congrats France!
But Norway/Sweden would have kicked your ass


----------



## RobH

*Congrats guys!
*

Euro 96 England....World Cup '98 France

Euro '16 France....World Cup '18 England?


----------



## Jimmy10

Congratulations to France! 

I hope we can lift this trophy again Paris ...... we won already one world cup in france


----------



## parcdesprinces

Big Cat said:


> Another boring Cup in the old Europe :bash:


 The old Europe says hello !!! :hi:

Thank you UEFA and congrats to the 2 other great bidders, it was a great and fair competition between us on this forum !


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

Congrats to French users


----------



## parcdesprinces

www.sercan.de said:


> Thank you Ukraine


I told you, it's their fault !


----------



## Luhar

Luhar said:


> sercan don't hate me for saying this
> 
> but reports in France are unanimous
> 
> 
> *Euro 2016 will be in France .*
> 
> 
> Why they're so confident I have no idea .
> 
> The bid have been lacklustre to say the least but apparently it's a done deal.
> 
> ( if international event were given to the best bid , we would know about it)
> 
> 
> *Mark my words.*
> 
> and ridicule me if the outcome is not what I just said .




Sorry to quote myself but sports politics being what it is , I knew France would get it.

And since i've bet on it , this decision will buy me a brand new LED TV :banana:

this one looks tasty  

Anyone knows how everyone voted to see what alliance were forged for this and who will get it next time around


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

Great bid, cities and stadiums.. also big plus is that France is easily (and fast) accessible for entire Europe and hordes of fans that will arrive there  

It should be great tournament.


----------



## RobH

emrearas said:


> we had our lessons too.... need to built at least 5 stadiums thats gonna be use at the c.ship... also railway connections must be done too...
> 
> if we gonna be a good student and at least built some of the projects till 2014.. 2020 will without hesitation will be turkeys.
> 
> lol it could be funny if also istanbul gets the 2020 olympics too ahahahah


You surely can't bid for both at the same time?! :lol:

I think given how many times the IOC has rejected Istanbul's plan, and how close Turkey came to winning Euro 2016, your country should definitley concentrate on another Euro bid. What do you think?


----------



## 863552

Looks good.


----------



## Mo Rush

parcdesprinces said:


> Welcome to France :cheers: (with its diversity)
> 
> 
> *TGV High speed national and international network:*
> -TGV Atlantique
> -TGV Méditerrannée
> -TGV Nord & Nord-Europe (France-Belgium)
> -TGV Est-Europe (France-Luxembourg-Germany) & ICE (France-Germany)
> -Eurostar (France-UK-Belgium)
> -Thalys (France-Belgium-Netherlands-Germany)
> -Lyria aka Ligne de Coeur (France-Switzerland)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of candidate cities have an international airport and France has a good highway network.
> 
> 
> 
> *Cities & Stadiums :* (9+3)
> 
> 1 *Paris/St-Denis (Stade de France)* 81,338 (renovation)
> 2 *Marseille* 65/70,000 (extension)
> 3 *Lyon (Ol Land)* 61,556 (new)
> 4 *Paris (Parc des Princes)* 50/53,000 + retractable roof ? (extension)
> 5 *Lille* 50,283 + Retractable Roof & Movable Pitch (new)
> 6 *Lens* 44.000 (extension)
> 7 *Bordeaux* 43,500 (new)
> 8 *Toulouse* 40/43,000 (extension)
> 9 *St Etienne* 42,000 (extension)
> 10 *Strasbourg* 36,000 (extension)
> 11 *Nice* 35/38,000 (new)
> 12 *Nancy* 35,000 + Retractable Roof (extension)
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Paris (St-Denis) (The very first gothic monument in the world)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stade de France* (81,338: renovation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Marseille (The large commercial port on the Med. sea)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stade Vélodrome* (65/75k: refurbishment & extension)
> 
> *Current stadium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vision: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Lyon (The homeTown of Cinema... & also of the French Gastronomy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "OL Land"* (61,556: new)
> 
> *Project* (approved):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Paris (Well....It's Paris !!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parc des Princes* (50/53K + retractable roof ?: refurbishment & extension)
> 
> *Current stadium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Lille (Welcome to Flanders... Lille has a great location: "Carrefour de l'Europe")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Grand Stade"* (50,283 + retractable roof + mobile pitch: new)
> 
> *Project* (u/c):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Lens (the former mining town)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stade Félix-Bollaert* (44K: refurbishment & extension)
> 
> *Current stadium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Bordeaux ("La Belle Endormie".. Known for its wines and its monuments...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Grand Stade"* (43/44K: new)
> 
> 
> 
> *No proposal yet !*
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Toulouse (HomeTown of Airbus, the home base of the European aerospace industry (including Concorde ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stadium Municipal* (40/43K: refurbishment & extension)
> 
> *Current stadium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will extend the second ring all around the stadium and change all the seats.*
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *St-Etienne (another former mining town, but which has a very old history)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stade Geoffroy-Guichard* (42K: refurbishment & extension)
> 
> *Current stadium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No proposal yet, but they are going to close the corners (with stands & suites) and remove the current roofs in order to add a new one over the whole "new" stadium.*
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Nice (Welcome to Italy . City of Nice is also: Côte d'Azur (Cannes, St Tropez, Monaco..etc), La Baie des Anges, The French "California"....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Grand Stade"* (35/38K: new)
> 
> 
> 
> *No render yet ! (approved)*
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Strasbourg (Welcome to Germany.... Strasbourg is known as the European capital: EU Parliament, Council of Europe, European Court of Human Rights... etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stade de la Meinau* (36K: refurbishment & extension)
> 
> *Current stadium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vision: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Nancy (Nancy's region is the homeland of Michel Platini :yes:, AND is the Capital of Lorraine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stade Marcel-Picot* (35K + retractable roof: refurbishment & extension)
> 
> *Current stadium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project* (approved):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> More info about stadia on the FRANCE - Stadium and Arena Development News thread.



Courtesy: As above.


----------



## MS20

Well, the big positive is that France's football stadia are going to get a much needed overhaul. For the same reason, I hope Italy get 2020 (assuming they bid).


----------



## $upr£m€

jeleu said:


> Also France had BIG advantages with Platini president. Why Lyon reach the semifinals in Champions League this year ? Because in the quarter-finals Lyon played against Bordeaux, to be sure France will have a team in the semifinals. Anyway Bayern humiliate Lyon in both matches. ITS NOT FAIR!


Bordeaux humiliate Bayern two many and juventus too and lyon humiliate liverpool, fiorentina and real madrid dumbass


----------



## Mo Rush

matts67 said:


> OK So here the latest developments on the french Bid:
> 
> 1) The map which has been published is right, but includes the 3 substitutes cities which have not been designated yet. IMO it will certainly be Lens, Saint Etienne and Nancy (The 3 "less touristic" cities).
> 2) again some words on the projects:
> 
> -Saint Denis: Stade de France, 81000 seats, no major upgrade necessary
> 
> -Marseille, Velodrome, 70000 seats: The stadium exists (60000 seats yet) but need an upgrade, including putting 10000 more seats (among which 5000 VIP seats and boxes) and adding a roof. 2 projects are under development and will be presented next week. Then The town, which already voted the upgrade, will chose the winning project later this year.
> 
> -Lyon, OL Land, 61 000 seats:
> Lyon has a stadium (42000 seats, renovated for WC 98) but the club wants to build a new one for years. Fundings already exists and are completely private (Olympique Lyonnais) but the Administration is a bit slow, and the project is therefore a little bit delayed compared to the original plan (that's a massive problem in France, all new stadiums suffer delays because of protests of the neighbours of the future stadiums who block the constructions...). However it should be ready for 2014 normally.
> 
> -Lille, Grand Stade, 50 000 seats, arena :
> This new arena project is massive, works have started for the preparation of the land, and the authorisation to build has been delivered last month. Will be ready in 2012. Lille Currently has no stadium
> 
> -Paris, Parc des princes, 45 000 seats:
> The stadium exist, but suffer from a lack of luxury boxes. A project (70 M euros) will add a retractable roof and boxes. However nothing is officially started yet. It is not very clear what the capacity will be after the upgrade.
> 
> -Bordeaux, New Stadium, 43 000 seats:
> Bordeaux stadium is currently holding 34 000 seats, but it is impossible to upgrade it to the standards for EURO 2016. Therefore the club and the city wants to build a new stadium. This project was for a long time the less advanced in the French Bid, with no informations, no fundings announced, but in the last 3 months it seems to have speed up impressively. The money (190 M euro) is almost there (the club, state and city have now promised 170 M euros, but they suffer to find the last 20 M euros necessary) and 4 architect groups, amongst who Herzog & de Meuron are interested in presenting a project. The scheduled is tight but it should be ready.
> 
> -Toulouse, Stadium, 40 000:
> The stadium exists and has already been renovated in 98, but needs an upgrade to be able to host the Euro. A Second tier will be added all around the stadium for 50 M Euros. It looks like the city can easily pay for it and is happy with what the state promised. It should be ready by 2013/2014.
> 
> -Nice, New Stadium, 35/40 000:
> The mayor wants a new stadium, but it's not new and several other projects have been abandonned before...No info has really come out yet. I guess the city will be in the 9 cities proposed (because of accessibility, proximity to Italy, touristic capacity...) but will fail to be ready, and will therefore be replaced by one of the 3 substitutes...
> 
> -Strasbourg, Meinau, 36 000:
> The stadium exists but is quite crappy and could not host it without a major upgrade.
> The city proposed to build a second tier all around the stadium for 160M euros, ready in 2014. This has been voted last summer. Strasbourg has money, because of its "EU capital city" status and the funding should not be a problem. However the club is at the moment 19th in the 2nd League in France, and its situation could slow down this project as opponents will argue such a stadium is not necessary...More news in the next month, as the architect contest should be launched.
> 
> -Nancy, Marcel Picot, 35 000:
> The stadium exist but needs an upgrade (a bit like Strasbourg). 70 M euros for the project to build a second tier and a retractable roof. Project paid by the club, should be ready in 2013. We already have seen detailed pictures of the project. The town suffers from the proximity with Strasbourg and its poor touristic attractivity. Might be a substitute for Strasbourg.
> 
> -Lens, Bollaert, 45 000:
> 100 Meuros for a small upgrade of the stadium. The project existed for years but the relegation of Lens in 2n League slowed it down. Now the club is back in 1st League. It should be ready as it doesn't need a major upgrae to be able to host the Euro (new roof essentially to cover all seats).
> 
> -Saint Etienne, Geoffroy Guichard, 41 000:
> The stadium exist and will be upgraded from 35 to 41000 seats by closing the corners and changing the roof. city has given his agreement for this already. No news since that...
> 
> 3) The Government is quite willing to win this bid after the failures of Paris 2008 and 2012 for SOG, and Basket WC 2010 (lost against..Turkey!), and has already promised 150 M Euros for the Stadiums.
> 
> 4) The Website is There:
> http://tousensemble2016.fff.fr/euro2016/
> To see pictures of the stadiums, you can go there and click on the different towns:
> http://tousensemble2016.fff.fr/euro2016/carte_euro2016/531348.shtml
> 
> 5) Concerning infrastuctures, transports and hosting capacities:
> Transport:
> Paris, Lyon, Marseille, Strasbourg, Nancy, Lille, Lens are all accessible by High Speed Train (TGV) and Nice should be connected by 2016.
> Hosting capacities:
> All the cities except maybe St Etienne, Lens and Nancy are major touristic centers and therefore have enough hotels etc...to host the Event. Moreover I thing The 8 others are the 8 Biggest French cities, except Nantes who decided not to bid.


French Bid Developments.


----------



## emrearas

RobH said:


> You surely can't bid for both at the same time?! :lol:
> 
> I think given how many times the IOC has rejected Istanbul's plan, and how close Turkey came to winning Euro 2016, your country should definitley concentrate on another Euro bid. What do you think?


i always complain about our bids for not using a professional international PR agency with an advertisement agency... this time they made it and the result as u see 7-6 ... 

the schedules are different , correct me if im wrong but, 2020 olympics will be announced at 2013 and eurocup at 2014? why not trying both of them

the wind will be with turkey at 2020 i guess for eurocup, and for istanbul 2020 will be a very good opportunity to show herself 1 last time before she gets at 2024...


----------



## Jimmy10

do we have to read this ........

Originally Posted by parcdesprinces View Post

Welcome to France (with its diversity)


TGV High speed national and international network:
-TGV Atlantique
-TGV Méditerrannée
-TGV Nord & Nord-Europe (France-Belgium)
-TGV Est-Europe (France-Luxembourg-Germany) & ICE (France-Germany)
-Eurostar (France-UK-Belgium)
-Thalys (France-Belgium-Netherlands-Germany)
-Lyria aka Ligne de Coeur (France-Switzerland)
.............................................. ..................... .................

........everytime we connect to this thread ?


----------



## Kuvvaci

ghost rider said:


> Why didn't european union give this to Turkey?
> 
> Because EU in economy crysis, And Turkey is not a member of it, so they didn't give it us.
> 
> This is logical for them but not fair.
> 
> Can be any other answer of this? No of course.


because European Union doesn't get involded the decision of UEFA


----------



## parcdesprinces

Jimmy10 said:


> do we have to read this ........
> ........everytime we connect to this thread ?


Thank you, very nice ! hno:


----------



## Luhar

jeleu said:


> Also France had BIG advantages with Platini president. Why Lyon reach the semifinals in Champions League this year ? Because in the quarter-finals Lyon played against Bordeaux, to be sure France will have a team in the semifinals. Anyway Bayern humiliate Lyon in both matches. ITS NOT FAIR!


Maybe Real Madrid was also part of the conspiracy to let Lyon win ...

Just because the Final was in Madrid surely does not mean they wanted to play in it .

Idiot.


----------



## Jimmy10

parcdesprinces said:


> Thank you, very nice ! hno:


Sorry didnt want to be rude, but it is a very long post..... I think once was enough.....


----------



## NesC

Congrats from Sweden! 

Hope we make it to the EURO 2016, I would really love to pay a visit during the championship.


----------



## DIF1891

Congratulations France!

Well deserved, this will be a great tournament for sure! :cheers:

Greetings from Sweden


----------



## eomer

Jimmy10 said:


> TGV High speed national and international network:
> -TGV Atlantique
> -TGV Méditerrannée
> -TGV Nord & Nord-Europe (France-Belgium)
> -TGV Est-Europe (France-Luxembourg-Germany) & ICE (France-Germany)
> -Eurostar (France-UK-Belgium)
> -Thalys (France-Belgium-Netherlands-Germany)
> -Lyria aka Ligne de Coeur (France-Switzerland)


Great, marvelous...so, labour unions can start to plan strikes during Euro 2016.
Only one vote...I hope Turkey will try again for 2020: Turkey desserve it too.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Jimmy10 said:


> Sorry didnt want to be rude, but it is a very long post..... I think once was enough.....


I know, but since they merged the threads, my presentation was lost amongst tons of posts in this thread... And I simply asked to find it and to edit it if needed  !

And the mods answered me quite quickly  (maybe too quickly :|, that's why the several quotes)....


----------



## romano89

congratulations to france and mostly to turkey, I didn't expect them to get so much votes!!


----------



## Mo Rush

Africa has never hosted and we deserve to host! Its our turn! Rotation policy!


----------



## Jimmy10

Mo Rush said:


> Africa has never hosted and we deserve to host! Its our turn! Rotation policy!


????


----------



## Mekky II

After having see this map, i think Germany will get euro 2020, they hosted only once, with the support of France, because Paris will bid for 2024 olympic games (100 years after 1924), and will need the support of germans, hm so Turkey could get it in 2024.

But well, everything can happen.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

eagle in sky said:


> Which is Balkan country in map seems host ?


It was hosted by Yugoslavia (by SR Serbia and SR Croatia if you wanna go into details)..

Tournament is legendary even today because of Panenka's penalty:


----------



## parcdesprinces

www.sercan.de said:


> Upps


Great map Sercan.. 
If you can, could you add colors/stripes for WC hosts ????


----------



## stevensp

When you look at the map I think a scandinavian country (or pair of countries) will have one of the next ones... If they are interested ofcourse..


----------



## ensarsever

The Winner of this tournament is POLITIC and RACISM as we seen !!! 

And please guys stop congrats to the winner that not deserve it.All we know Sarkozy is anti muslim and he do everything just to not win a muslim country for this tournament.I just want to congrat to Turkey because they deserve it and not SARKOZY !!!


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ OMFG hno:


----------



## EfesPilsen

Platini - Sarkozy 

wery well duo

:applause:


----------



## $upr£m€

EfesPilsen said:


> Platini - Sarkozy
> 
> wery well duo
> 
> :applause:


thanks friend


----------



## Inferious

bull that france was chosen. turkeys bid was so good


----------



## Capital78

My vote went to Turkey. Turkey should have won!


----------



## EfesPilsen

*1960 France*
1964 Spain
1968 Italy
1972 Belgium
1976 Yugoslavia
1980 Italy
*1984 France*
1988 Germany
1992 Sweden
1996 England
2000 Holland-Belgium
2004 Portugal
2008 Austria & Suisse
2012 Poland & Ukraine
*2016 France*


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ and so ????


----------



## Kriativus

RobH said:


> Sore losers always come out of the woodwork on websites like this one and Gamesbids after a hosting decision is made for big tournaments or the Olympics. The regulars here who've added content and contributed to the thread over time will congratulate the victors, but you'll always get a few idiot newbies who can't take losing and invent a series of reasons why their favourite bid was cheated.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about such people, I really wouldn't.



Well, coming from a englishman, I must admit your statement is quite shocking.


----------



## Teshub

ensarsever said:


> The Winner of this tournament is POLITIC and RACISM as we seen !!!
> 
> And please guys stop congrats to the winner that not deserve it.All we know Sarkozy is anti muslim and he do everything just to not win a muslim country for this tournament.I just want to congrat to Turkey because they deserve it and not SARKOZY !!!


You are being silly.

France won because much of their infrastructure was already in place and so it was a safe bet for being able to carry out the tournament on time. 
UEFA was nervous about taking a chance with Turkey which would have a huge amount of work to do after all the problems Ukraine has had.

It has nothing to do with politics and racism.


----------



## RobH

I'll choose to take that as a compliment, I think.


----------



## RobH

Teshub said:


> You are being silly.
> 
> France won because much of their infrastructure was already in place and so it was a safe bet for being able to carry out the tournament on time.
> UEFA was nervous about taking a chance with Turkey which would have a huge amount of work to do after all the problems Ukraine has had.
> 
> It has nothing to do with politics and racism.


Indeed. It must not be forgotten in all of this that this will be the first time the tournament has 24 teams in it. I don't blame UEFA for going for a known, safe pair of hands. Turkey will, I'm sure, get its chance (2020 would be a great shot, but they surely can't bid for both the Euros and the Olympics as they'd risk losing both).


----------



## Sylver

YESSS! FRANCE!!

They had the best bid and deserved it. If Russia loses in its bid for the WC then it will probably bid for 2020. Also to all the haters, dont be mad. Most of Europe doesnt even believe you should be considered "European" which is why you arent in the European Union. Honestly, the Turkish government should just give up in its efforts to join the EU.


----------



## StuRedman

EfesPilsen said:


> *1960 France*
> 1964 Spain
> 1968 Italy
> 1972 Belgium
> 1976 Yugoslavia
> 1980 Italy
> *1984 France*
> 1988 Germany
> 1992 Sweden
> 1996 England
> 2000 Holland-Belgium
> 2004 Portugal
> 2008 Austria & Suisse
> 2012 Poland & Ukraine
> *2016 France*


France is at the heart of Europe.
Turkey is 95% in Asia.
Get over it.


----------



## Sylver

StuRedman said:


> France is at the heart of Europe.
> Turkey is 95% in Asia.
> Get over it.



I agree with the Turkey part, but Poland is in the heart of Europe.


----------



## EfesPilsen

The Ottoman Empire will come back :devil:


----------



## parcdesprinces

del


----------



## gladiatori

EfesPilsen said:


> The Ottomans have given the Name to this region.


Why interface Ottoman Empire in the topic? You know that if it was Kemal Ataturk (served in the Bulgarian Army) at the time Turkey would not be what he represents. It would have been crumbling and isolated country in Europe.
That has left many Turkish words among the Slavic languages is a fact.
However, we were enslaved for centuries. So do not be exacerbating the situation!

PS Personally I was for Turkey to win Euro 2016, to have diversity. Unless you have a good football team, and many have good stadiums, infrastructure, natural and cultural attractions and country you order.
People like you (like it is and my country), however, create tension and to get there is to attack from both sides!


----------



## www.sercan.de

Efes Pilsen my last warning. Stop trolling


----------



## tedecom

First of all congrat to France!! I'm sure it's gonna be a great tournament without any problems in prep. 
Sorry for Turkey - propably a litlle bit because of us


and one more word to this user:



EfesPilsen said:


> Congratulates FRANCE
> 
> I like West Europe more than all the slavic ex communist countries.Only their women are not bad


If you don't know how to behave than say nothing - it would be much better.


----------



## StuRedman

Kriativus said:


> So, you're proud of french clubs results in european stage?
> 
> Let's take a look below.
> 
> 
> 
> *Champions League\ European Cup*
> 
> Italy 12
> Spain 12
> England 11
> Germany 6
> Netherlands 6
> Portugal 4
> *France 1*
> Scotland 1
> Romania 1
> Serbia 1
> 
> 
> 
> *Champions League\ Cup Winners Cup\ Europa League\ Supercup*
> 
> 
> Italy 37
> Spain 32
> England 32
> Germany 16
> Netherlands 14
> Portugal 7
> Belgium 7
> Scotland 4
> Soviet Union 4
> Russia 3
> *France 2*
> Romania 2
> Sweden 2
> 
> 
> Sorry, but it's embarassing.


Turkey appears no where on your list.

High taxes are killing French clubs by the way. They just can't pay big stars' salaries.


----------



## RobH

I seem to remember during Paris' 2012 bid talk of the Stade de France getting a refurb, or some kind of upgrade. Do I remember correctly? If so what was this and is it back on the table now the Euro bid has been won (if it was ever off it in the first place)?


----------



## Lombak

StuRedman said:


> Turkey appears no where on your list.
> 
> High taxes are killing French clubs by the way. They just can't pay big stars' salaries.


Galatasaray won both UEFA Cup and Super Cup in 2000, but list does not mention these. Why I don't know.


----------



## parcdesprinces

RobH said:


> I seem to remember during Paris' 2012 bid talk of the Stade de France getting a refurb, or some kind of upgrade. Do I remember correctly? If so what was this and is it back on the table now the Euro bid has been won (if it was ever off it in the first place)?


Don't you read the dedicated threads/posts..... !!!! 

Anyway, take a look at the first post of this thread... where I tried to summarize the only info we have about the €100M refurbishment of the SdF !!!!


----------



## www.sercan.de

I think SdF doens't need much work.
Maybe new seats (aybe blue, white and red?  )


----------



## parcdesprinces

www.sercan.de said:


> maybe blue, white and red?


uke:

Please... SdF has to remain elegant (and not a flashy-colorful-plasticstyle stadium)  !!!


----------



## parcdesprinces

del


----------



## pierolol

:banana::banana:


----------



## sali_haci

Damn people, stop all your Ottoman vs Balkan/European states argues!
This is now "FRANCE EURO 2016 - Venues" thread, so stay ontopic...


----------



## parcdesprinces

*A bit of French elegance :bowtie: :*

Europe is our guest (whether it is today or in 2016...)


----------



## MS20

If we learned to let go of history a bit Europe would be a much better place today. Too many people clinging onto a time that doesn't exist anymore. 

I do have an on topic question though. Why do the stadiums need to be completed 2 years prior to the event? All of Frances stadium will be renovated/built by 2014 if I remember correctly. Seems strange considering that WC stadia remain unfinished in the months leading into the tournament.


----------



## IronMan89

Well I think it's because of actual problems in Ukraine concerning UEFA 2012 champioship venues! Before , host countries must have completed their staidums one year prior to the tournament... Starting from now it's 2 years in advance !


----------



## lemon1970

I'm a bit disapointed tbh. Turkey is a really great country. Althought people may feel unsafe there. But I've been there twice, and surprisingly I wasn't kidnapped, I wasn't mugged...Anyway, GJ Platini


----------



## Genç

Why on earth would you be randomly kidnapped in Turkey?


----------



## IronMan89

I think we must stop talking about why France has been chosen over Turkey or why UEFA didn't give to Turkey... It's sad to see some kind of awful comments on this tread and on others around SSC. 
Turkey made a great great bid... maybe the lack of transportation facilities between some cities cost them the Euro, but in term of Stadias, Welcome, Football fever Turkey has it all! So I hope they will bid for 2020! 
I'm also very disppointed by some reactions of Turkish forumers here, we had such a great thread for 2 years and even if the results is know known we must keep it that way !


----------



## Axelferis

it was obvious france to get it! 
i told it several times on threads and people treated like an arrogant guy! Where are the ones who said that it would never happen ? :lol:


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ ???????????


----------



## GEwinnen

Vilak said:


> To anyone who's not either French or Turkish :
> do you think France won the bid fairly?
> which could be translated as :
> Do you think French bid was better than turkish's?


For me France's bid was very, very strong: stadiumwise and infrastructure.
Turkey's stadiums were Euro- worth aswell, but there were doubts about the infrastructure. (Who really wants to travel to Anatolia to watch a EURO match?)

I guess politics decided the race for France: Germany's and France's FA had an agreement for supporting each other for the Women's WC and the EURO 2016.

Turkey should try to get a lobby within Fifa and UEFA before bidding again!


----------



## parcdesprinces

*Location: Marseille,* Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur
*Name: Stade Vélodrome * (Refurbishment and Extension) 
*Tenant: Olympique de Marseille*
*Extension: 60,031 --> 67/68,000 seats* (6,000 VIP seats)
*Opening: 2014*
*Architects: SCAU, Atelier 9*, jointly with Bouygues (construction)
*Cost: €273M*, stadium + real estate program (Public–Private Partnership: Local authorities & Bouygues)
*Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells & wind turbines)
Rainwater collection system

(Euro 2016 candidate City)*


Here are the first official renderings & pics of the refurbished Vélodrome....































































































































Other renders & pics on its thread.


----------



## pmsbm

Lovely, I hope they do it, Velodrome is a graet stadium, just badly adapted to the conditions (namely wind). This should solve the problem...


----------



## Kampflamm




----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo

Very nice


----------



## rafamlopes

Really like it! Amazing roof, great interior. It´s perfect.


----------



## T74

that looks brilliant!!


----------



## TheoG

The interior, especially the roof, reminds me of Beijing National stadium, in my opinion it's great!!


----------



## anze

Great stadium


----------



## juliaroberts

beautiful


----------



## Axelferis

very impressing


----------



## piraB4L




----------



## Botoxx

v-1 said:


> new stadion
> *
> Image too large*


Never seen this pic before ? Can you tell more about it ?

I would say it could be the new version of the RC Lens Stadium because of the red and yellow colors ...


----------



## Mo Rush

piraB4L said:


>


Love the views from in and around the stadium but not a fan of the overall shape.

I really like the details and the stadium wrap. I hope it is polycarbonate and allows lots of light in. This venue is really special with lots of light e.g. RWC 2003.


----------



## IronMan89

The roof is kinda transparent and let the light goes in whereas Vinci's rejected stadium didnt have a transparent roof.


----------



## parcdesprinces

D E L


----------



## parcdesprinces

D E L


----------



## tchastel

Renderings of the refurbished Saint Etienne stadium.


----------



## maggie2

really nice pics ,


----------



## PaulFCB

Somehow I like it that France will host this Euro.
It might give me a taste of old times when I was watching one of my first football tournaments @ WC 98.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

PAO13 said:


> ^^ I was thinking more on infrastructure, these are generally the projects that costs the most. If Greece where to host Ioannina would be the only city which needs real improvements, the rest handles millions of tourists every year. None of the other countries you mention has the infrastructure at this moment.


True, out of the contries/combinations I mentioned, Greece is probably the best prepared to host a great number of tourists. Did Ukraine finally built some proper highway btw?

But I doubt that the internal sporting competitions of the any of the countries could support the development of 9+2 stadiums big enough for UEFA standards. I've always thought that changing the number of participant teams from 16 to 24 will dramatically weaken the group phase of the EURO, but now I realized that I also need to wish for a return to 16 teams because if not we're probably never going to have again a EURO in new and/or interesting locations.


----------



## Botoxx

We are now waiting images from Bordeaux new stadium project in July (~43 000 places) and from Paris refurbishment at end of September (between 45 000 and 50 000 places)


----------



## okulaja

where are strasbourg, toulouse, st etienne?


----------



## Deamond14

For St-Etienne, it is here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1142203&page=2



parcdesprinces said:


> Some more renders and Info:
> 
> *Name: Stade Geoffroy Guichard* (Refurbishment and Extension)
> *Tenant: AS Saint-Etienne*
> *Extension: 35,616 --> 40,003 seats*, expandable to 42K ( 3,056 business seats + 40 suites)
> *Opening: July 2014*
> *Architects: Atelier Chaix & Morel et Associés, ARCH*, IOSIS, jointly with Léon Grosse group (construction)
> *Cost: €58M* (100% Public: Local authorities)
> *Renewable energy (photovoltaic cells)
> 
> (Euro 2016 candidate City)*
> 
> 
> Project:


And Strasbourg has resigned a long time ago. For Toulouse, that is minimum works because the stadium was rebuilt recently. But they didn't want to make new work wo be selected in the 9. That is why they are out today.


----------



## Botoxx

A little summary of the candidate cities for France Euro 2016 since there are lot of questions about that :

11 December 2007: Minister for Sports claims that France is interested in hosting Euro 2016

15 April 2008: Talks about a French-Italian common bid for Euro 2016

13 February 2009: France is officially bidding. 14 cities are candidate for 12 places
Saint-Denis (Stade de France), Marseille, Lyon, Lille, Paris, Lens, Bordeaux, Nice, Nancy, Strasbourg, Montpellier, Metz
Nantes and Rennes are not competing (Refurbishment costs too expensive)

11 November 2009: 12 cities chosen 
Saint-Denis (Stade de France), Marseille, Lyon, Lille, Paris, Lens, Bordeaux, Nice, Nancy, Strasbourg.
Montpellier and Metz are eliminated

28 May 2010: France wins Euro 2016 Organization

29 July 2010: Strasbourg retires since club in crisis (financial and sport disaster and in Division 2 then Division 3), new stadium project cancelled and refurbishment costs of the current one too expensive
Metz applies again but is not retained by the bidding committee. So still 11 cities for 9 final places

20 May 2011: 9 final cities announced 
*Saint-Denis (Stade de France), Marseille, Lyon, Lille, Paris, Lens, Bordeaux, Nice, Nancy*
Toulouse and Saint-Etienne are « Back-up » cities.


----------



## IronMan89

Here's a recap of France's projects for UEFA Euro 2016

*FRANCE UEFA EURO 2016*

*Host Cities*

_*Saint Denis / Stade de France (81,338)*_

*Euro 2016 capacity: 76,474
*































_________________________________________________________________

*Marseille / Stade Vélodrome* ( *67,500*)

*Euro 2016 capacity: approx 62,000
*































_________________________________________________________________

*Lyon / Stade des Lumières (61,556)*

*Euro 2016 capacity : 57,628
*































_________________________________________________________________

*Lille / Grand Stade de Lille (50,186)
*

*Euro 2016 capacity : 47,882
*































_________________________________________________________________

*Paris / Parc des Princes (48,712 =>? )
*

*Euro 2016 capacity : 40,058
*
Final project yet to come.
















But propositions: 
















_________________________________________________________________

*Bordeaux / Grand Stade du Lac (42,000?)
*

*Euro 2016 capacity : approx 40,000
*
Final renders yet to come (July 2011), only visions.

















_________________________________________________________________

*Lens / Stade Felix Bollaert (45,000)*

*Euro 2016 capacity : 40,113
*
















_________________________________________________________________

*Nice / Olympic Nice Stadium (35,624)*

*Euro 2016 capacity : 33,470
*































_________________________________________________________________

*Nancy / Stade Marcel Picot (approx 35,000)*

*Euro 2016 capacity : 31,973
*































_________________________________________________________________

*Reserve Stadiums
**Toulouse / Stadium Municipal (41,000)*

*Euro 2016 capacity : 37,050
*
Project? 
























_________________________________________________________________

*Saint Etienne / Stade Geoffroy Guichard ( 40,003)*

*Euro 2016 capacity : 39,327
*


----------



## PaulFCB

Lyon and Marseille look great, it was about time Velodrome got a facelift, it looks so from another beginning of a century and Lyon are worth a new stadium after so many years of success in Ligue A and Champions League on old Gerland.


----------



## hprockshp

Do you have more info about de Lens stadium?
and btw why "Nice / Olympic Nice Stadium (35,624)" 
Olympic???
Plans for something more in future or just a name....?


----------



## hprockshp

o i have another one... why they dont put St-Etienne as one if their stadium has more cap? As far as I know St-Etienne has more facilites as city...


----------



## 3tmk

hprockshp said:


> Do you have more info about de Lens stadium?
> and btw why "Nice / Olympic Nice Stadium (35,624)"
> Olympic???
> Plans for something more in future or just a name....?


I doubt it.
I would guess it's rather due to the club's name: OGCN: Olympique Gym Club de Nice.


The main clubs of Marseille, Nice, Lyon, Lille, all contain the word "olympique" in their official title.


----------



## kybo

hprockshp said:


> Do you have more info about de Lens stadium?


There are several pictures of Bollaert euro 2016, but not a lot of details. We are still waiting for more informations








































hprockshp said:


> and btw why "Nice / Olympic Nice Stadium (35,624)"
> Olympic???
> Plans for something more in future or just a name....?


There will be a naming. It's just the "first' name


----------



## IronMan89

hprockshp said:


> o i have another one... why they dont put St-Etienne as one if their stadium has more cap? As far as I know St-Etienne has more facilites as city...


St Etienne has maybe more facilities than Lens but less than the Other cities.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Botoxx said:


> 13 February 2009: France is officially bidding. 14 cities are candidate for 12 places
> Saint-Denis (Stade de France), Marseille, Lyon, Lille, Paris, Lens, Bordeaux, Nice, Nancy, Strasbourg, Montpellier, Metz
> Nantes and Rennes are not competing (Refurbishment costs too expensive)


You forgot Arena 92 (in Paris-La Défense) which was officially candidate too.

So, we had 17 candidate stadiums in 15 cities (Paris x3, Lyon, St-Etienne, Marseille, Nice, Lille, Lens, Toulouse, Bordeaux, Montpellier, Rennes, Nantes, Strasbourg, Metz, Nancy).

minus Nantes & Rennes who gave up later indeed: 15 candidate stadiums in 13 cities.


----------



## Lupin III

parcdesprinces said:


> You forgot Arena 92 (in Paris-La Défense) which was officially candidate too.
> 
> So, we had 17 candidate stadiums in 15 cities (Paris x3, Lyon, St-Etienne, Marseille, Nice, Lille, Lens, Toulouse, Bordeaux, Montpellier, Rennes, Nantes, Strasbourg, Metz, Nancy).
> 
> minus Nantes & Rennes who gave up later indeed: 15 candidate stadiums in 13 cities.


So what happened with Metz???


----------



## parcdesprinces

*Euro 2016 will be hosted in 11 cities/Stadiums !*

Today, Michel Platini (during the UEFA exco meeting), said that the formerly two back-up cities (Toulouse & Saint-Etienne) will be finally included in the list of host cities. 
This decision was taken because these two municipalities were furious to have been designated as back-up venues, and never stopped to complain about that since several weeks (we're in France :lol.



> *Saint-Etienne et Toulouse à l'Euro*
> 
> *Non retenues pour l'organisation de l'Euro 2016 par le Conseil Fédéral de la FFF il y a quelques semaines, Saint-Etienne et Toulouse ont été repêchées par le Comite Exécutif de l'UEFA ce jeudi.*
> 
> Il n'y aura pas 9 (Saint-Denis, Paris, Lille, Bordeaux, Nice, Lyon, Marseille, Lens, Nancy), mais 11 villes retenues pour l'organisation de l'Euro 2016 en France. Ainsi en a décidé le Comité Exécutif de l'UEFA réuni ce jeudi à Nyon. Seulement sélectionnées comme «réservistes» par le Conseil Fédéral de la FFF, Saint-Etienne et Toulouse sont donc repêchées, a indiqué Michel Platini, le président de l'instance européenne.


Le Figaro.fr (06/16/2011)



*So, here is the "final list" *(or not..who knows )* of the UEFA Euro 2016 venues :*










1. *Paris/St-Denis* (Stade de France) *81,338* (76,474 during Euro), Renovations
2. *Marseille 67,000* (65,000 during Euro), Refurbishment and Extension
3. *Lyon *(OL Land) *61,556* (57,628 during Euro), New
4. *Lille 50,187* + Retractable roof & movable pitch (47,882 during Euro), New
5. *Paris* (Parc des Princes) *48/50,000* + Retractable roof ? (40,058 minimum during Euro), Refurbishment and Extension
6. *Bordeaux 43/45,000* (42,566 during Euro), New
7. *Lens 44,000* (40,113 during Euro), Refurbishment and Extension
8. *Toulouse 40/43,000* (37,050 during Euro), Refurbishment and Extension
9. *St-Etienne 40,830* (39,327 during Euro), Refurbishment and Extension
10. *Nice 35,624* (33,470 during Euro), New
11. *Nancy 35,000* + Retractable or Fixed roof/Dome (31,973 during Euro), Refurbishment and Extension

All projects include renewable energy (photovoltaics, thermal panels and/or wind turbines + rainwater collection systems)


------------------------------------------------



*Paris (St-Denis)

Stade de France (81,338 ￨ built ￨ renovations from now to 2016 ￨ cost: €100M, 100% private)*


































--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Marseille

Stade Vélodrome (67,000 ￨ refurbishment & extension ￨ u/c ￨ cost: €273M, private-public partnership ￨ opening: 2014)

Current stadium:

























Project: *

































--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Lyon

"OL Land" (61,556 ￨ new ￨ approved ￨ cost: €450M, 100% private ￨ opening: December 2013)

Project*:


























--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Lille

"Grand Stade" (50,187 + retractable roof + movable pitch ￨ new ￨ u/c ￨ cost: €400M, private-public partnership ￨ opening: July 2012)

Project:*


























































--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Paris

Parc des Princes (48/50K + retractable roof (?) ￨ refurbishment & extension ￨ bidding in progress ￨ cost: €75-100M, 100% private ￨ opening: 2014)

Current stadium:

























Proposals: *

















--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Bordeaux

"Grand Stade" (43/45K ￨ new ￨ bidding in progress ￨ cost: €165-200M, 50% public + 50% payed by the club ￨ opening: 2014)

Illustration: *










--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Lens

Stade Félix-Bollaert (44,000 ￨ refurbishment & extension ￨ approved ￨ cost: €111M, 50% public + 50% payed by the club ￨ opening: February 2014)

Current stadium:

























Project:*

































--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Toulouse

Stadium Municipal (40/43K ￨ refurbishment & extension ￨ bidding in progress ￨ cost: €54M, 100% public ￨ opening: summer 2014)

Current stadium:


















































Proposal:*

















--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*St-Etienne

Stade Geoffroy-Guichard (40,830 ￨ refurbishment & extension ￨ u/c ￨ cost: €75M, 100% public ￨ opening: 2014)

Current stadium:



























Project:*

































--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Nice

"Grand Stade" (35,624 ￨ new ￨ approved ￨ cost: €245M, private-public partnership ￨ opening: June 2013)

Project: *

































--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Nancy

Stade Marcel-Picot (35,000 + retractable or fixed roof/dome ￨ refurbishment & extension ￨ approved ￨ cost: €60-70M, 100% private ￨ opening: 2013)

Current stadium:
































Project:*


----------



## Axelferis

Yes we are in france, the new country for learning lobbying process :cheer:


----------



## hprockshp

parcdesprinces said:


> *Euro 2016 will be hosted in 11 cities/Stadiums !*


Wuju! Good for Saint-Etienne and Toulouse 
I'll love to see games in those stadiums!!


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Hey friends, I invite you to vote in this poll I just set: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1408572
*
Where would you like to have EURO 2020? *


----------



## Bezzi

If they put that ugly structure on the roof of the Parc des Princes will ruin the architecture of the stadium. The Parc des Princes is a nice stadium. I hope they don't mess it.


----------



## Jim856796

How is the Stade de France gonna be renovated for Euro 2016?


----------



## PrevaricationComplex

Jim856796 said:


> How is the Stade de France gonna be renovated for Euro 2016?


They're going to stop fannying about with the retractable BS and just get rid of the athletics function. This will involve digging down the pitch and knoking down both ends. They've given up on the Olympics.


----------



## IronMan89

^^ ha ha ha no way....

Just some continuous improvement in and out the stadium over the newt 5 years.


----------



## Jim856796

PrevaricationComplex said:


> They're going to stop fannying about with the retractable BS and just get rid of the athletics function. This will involve digging down the pitch and knoking down both ends. They've given up on the Olympics.


Oh, we can't do that, If that is done, Paris can't host a Summer olympics.They are not gonna lock the stadium permanently into a football-only stadium. If we did that, then doom will be spelled for a Paris 2024 Olympic bid.


----------



## Roltel

Jim856796 said:


> Oh, we can't do that, If that is done, Paris can't host a Summer olympics.They are not gonna lock the stadium permanently into a football-only stadium. If we did that, then doom will be spelled for a Paris 2024 Olympic bid.


It worked for Rio!
:wink2:


----------



## Jim856796

^^Stay out of my way, sir.


----------



## Axelferis

PrevaricationComplex said:


> They're going to stop fannying about with the retractable BS and just get rid of the athletics function. This will involve digging down the pitch and knoking down both ends. They've given up on the Olympics.



Please kid we talk about serious things here!

we talk about one of the best stadiums in the world .

Retractable tribune is better than your BS olympic stadium which is the worst sport thing i have ever seen in my life :|

Stade de france respects also football & athletism :cheers:


----------



## RobH

Oh you can't respond to a point without being idiotic can you Axel..


----------



## Axelferis

Why do you can't respect a excellent stadium like saint denis one then?


----------



## parcdesprinces

RobH said:


> Oh you can't respond to a point without being idiotic can you Axel..


I'm afraid he can't ! 

Exaggerations, stupid comparisons and simplistic views are his leitmotiv.


----------



## Axelferis

simplistic? who you are to judge my opinion?

I won't say you told stupid things because i'm polite although i still think that


----------



## PrevaricationComplex

Jim856796 said:


> Oh, we can't do that, If that is done, Paris can't host a Summer olympics.They are not gonna lock the stadium permanently into a football-only stadium. If we did that, then doom will be spelled for a Paris 2024 Olympic bid.


I can't afford to have this white elephant sitting around ruining sightlines for football anymore. This compromise has to stop. The French have realised this too, being the rational/sane/ingenious/eminently logical* people that they are.

They've realised that the Olympics are a serious waste of time and they won't get it anyway. So they have decided that this stadium should serve it's primary function as best as it can. That means getting rid of the tracks and major permanent structural works not just 'locking' it in football mode. They will have to demolish both ends and rebuild them closer to the pitch in a rectangular formation.

French national pride as an engineering powerhouse is at stake, I can't afford to lose that because of people wanting to run around the perimeter of a football pitch on their own special orange moat. As one of his supporters I've lobbied Plattini on this, and he agrees.

The wheels are in motion. Nothing can be changed. Athletics is finished in Stade de France!

*delete as appropriate


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ Can you give a source?


----------



## PrevaricationComplex

Classified. Don't ask me such questions.


----------



## Botoxx

Stade de France like its name points it out, is the french national stadiums of *all* sports. It was made in order to host all kind of exterior sports or events for a larger audience.
Stade de France will never be dedicated to football use only unless french football association buy it.
Since SdF will maybe not host national rugby team anymore by 2017, they'd better keep it like it is (multi-purpose) to stay profitable and especially because french people like it like it is !

New Parc des princes (45000~50000) and the hypothethical new rubgy national stadium (80 000) will have no tracks you will be satisfied !


----------



## Axelferis

+10 Botoxx 

We don't want dedicated white elephant like stratford one.

SDF has nothing to prove.


----------



## RobH

Sod off Axel, you tiresome troll. It's been explained to you dozens of times that the Olympic Stadium isn't a white elephant. If you can't defend a stadium you like without attacking another one with a line which has been shown to be incorrect by myself and others more than once, then maybe you are on the wrong forum.


----------



## parcdesprinces

PrevaricationComplex said:


> I can't afford to have this white elephant sitting around ruining sightlines for football anymore. This compromise has to stop. *The French have realised this too*, being the rational/sane/ingenious/eminently logical* people that they are.


Actually we haven't dear ! 
And about the "white elephant" stuff... I guess you are not aware that SdF hosts more than 35-40 events per year (sold out for the overwhelming majority of them)...... vs approx. 25 events per year at your dear Wembley ! :tongue:



Oh, and about the Olympics.... :laugh:... may I remind you that France is the second Nation on earth by number of times ....(5 times till now; just behind the US: 8 times till now)

Anyway, the distance between pitch & stands can be nicely decorated (England should copy France - as usual - [...] at Wembley :|):
















Some other examples in this post: *skyscrapercity.com/PARIS - Stade de France (81,338)/#148*


----------



## RobH

> England should copy France - as usual - at Wembley


Agreed.


----------



## Axelferis

Robh-> why you say nothing when he deals about stade de france as a white elephant with athletic track???

And until i see a MAJOR redployement dedicated for football, i will consider startford stadium as a true stadium!

For the moment the intention is to "let play west ham there" (we don't know the changes for football configuration then i assume fans will manifest to have wotks there to fight against winds etc...)

For me after olympic i consider it as a "potential future white elephant"


----------



## flierfy

Botoxx said:


> Stade de France like its name points it out, is the french national stadiums of *all* sports. It was made in order to host all kind of exterior sports or events for a larger audience.
> Stade de France will never be dedicated to football use only unless french football association buy it.
> Since SdF will maybe not host national rugby team anymore by 2017, they'd better keep it like it is (multi-purpose) to stay profitable and especially because french people like it like it is !
> 
> New Parc des princes (45000~50000) and the hypothethical new rubgy national stadium (80 000) will have no tracks you will be satisfied !


I wouldn't be so sure about that. The Stade de France is the national stadium with great status domestically as well as abroad. However, it doesn't mean it can't be improved. Especially when there is a new stadium that pipped the SdF from its position of being the best stadium in Europe and which generates several times the income that the SdF can do. There are certainly discussions among the FFF board and anyone else involved in running the SdF how it could emulate the commercial success of Wembley Stadium.

Wembley hosts the European Cup final twice in three years. This is a clear message to everyone. The UEFA prefers big stadiums with facilities to skim the corporate market as well as ordinary fans. I think this message has been understood in France.


----------



## parcdesprinces

del


----------



## Botoxx

flierfy said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that. The Stade de France is the national stadium with great status domestically as well as abroad. However, it doesn't mean it can't be improved. Especially when there is a new stadium that pipped the SdF from its position of being the best stadium in Europe and which generates several times the income that the SdF can do. There are certainly discussions among the FFF board and anyone else involved in running the SdF how it could emulate the commercial success of Wembley Stadium.
> 
> Wembley hosts the European Cup final twice in three years. This is a clear message to everyone. The UEFA prefers big stadiums with facilities to skim the corporate market as well as ordinary fans. I think this message has been understood in France.


It's only about what you think about improving.
If it's in order to upgrade it a little with few retouch I agree
If it's changing the core, the identity of this place, making it a football-use arena only, I don't. 
For improving itself SDF must broaden its offer, not narrow it, I think


I agree with you a stadium can always be improved especially after a decade. New stadiums represent new challenges and in this case, competition with new Wembley and new French national rugby arena must give serious headaches to SDF owners. But SDF is still in the top league of european stadiums and if it needs improvements, I think it's just few minor adjustments.


----------



## Axelferis

about improvements i think they can make a glass clad on all the facade of stade de france like it's the case fir wembley & emirates.

this will enable to make more amenities & restaurants + catering offers.

If they want to increase the capacity they could fill the gap between top of 3rd tiers and the roof.

Possibilities still there and i don't doubt that in 10 years they will think about it


----------



## parcdesprinces

Axelferis said:


> If they want to increase the capacity they could fill the gap between top of 3rd tiers and the roof.


What about the pillars ??? :dunno:









hno: (simplistic I said ? right ??)


----------



## Axelferis

do you forget all the spaces between each pillars?

you don't mention that they are located outside the tribunes and not in the middle of them


----------



## flierfy

Botoxx said:


> It's only about what you think about improving.
> If it's in order to upgrade it a little with few retouch I agree
> If it's changing the core, the identity of this place, making it a football-use arena only, I don't.
> For improving itself SDF must broaden its offer, not narrow it, I think


I disagree. Football and Rugby is the main use while one or two athletic meetings a year hardly justifies the existence of the running track. The Stade de France was meant to be the Olympic Stadium for Paris. But Paris' bid missed out. The Stade de France hosted the Athletic World Championships already and with no Olympics in sight the ability to stage athletics is redundant.

I would move the pitch down a few metres and replace the movable stands of the lower tier with permanent structures. The stadium would gain a couple of thousands seats and serve its purpose as national football and rugby stadium without compromises.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Axelferis said:


> do you forget all the spaces between each pillars?


Ah ok, I see, but it would be a bit weird to expand the stadium like that. It would look like the San Nicola stadium in Bari..(which I like BTW)


----------



## Mekky II

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meeting_Areva

Stade de France is the biggest track & field stadium representing Europe in the new Diamond League.


----------



## Laurence2011

is anything going to be done at parc des princes ? I heard they might be dropping the pitch or something, not sure though, anyone know anything on this?


----------



## parcdesprinces

*Here is the updated list of the 11 UEFA Euro 2016 venues:* :cheers2:












*Paris/St-Denis* (Stade de France) *81,338* (76,474 during Euro), Renovations
*Marseille 67,000* (65,000 during Euro), Refurbishment and Extension
*Lyon 61,556* (57,628 during Euro), New
*Lille 50,187* + Retractable roof & movable pitch (47,882 during Euro), New
*Paris* (Parc des Princes) *48/50,000* + Retractable roof ? (40,058 minimum during Euro), Refurbishment and Extension
*Lens 44,000* (40,113 during Euro), Refurbishment and Extension
*Bordeaux 43,500* (42,566 during Euro), New
*Toulouse 40/43,000* (37,050 during Euro), Refurbishment and Extension
*St-Etienne 40,830* (39,327 during Euro), Refurbishment and Extension
*Nice 35,624* (33,470 during Euro), New
*Nancy 35,000* + Retractable or Fixed roof/Dome (31,973 during Euro), Refurbishment and Extension

All projects include renewable energy (photovoltaics, thermal panels and/or wind turbines + rainwater collection systems)


------------------------------------------------



*Paris (St-Denis)

Stade de France (81,338 ￨ built ￨ renovations from now to 2016 ￨ cost: €100M, 100% private)*


































--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Marseille

Stade Vélodrome (67,000 ￨ refurbishment & extension ￨ u/c ￨ cost: €273M, private-public partnership ￨ opening: 2014)

Current stadium:

























Project: *

































--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Lyon

"OL Land/Stade des Lumières" (61,556 ￨ new ￨ approved ￨ cost: €450M, 100% private ￨ opening: December 2013)

Project*:


























--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Lille

"Grand Stade" (50,187 + retractable roof + movable pitch ￨ new ￨ u/c ￨ cost: €400M, private-public partnership ￨ opening: July 2012)

Project:*


























































--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Paris

Parc des Princes (48/50K + retractable roof (?) ￨ refurbishment & extension ￨ bidding in progress ￨ cost: €75-100M, 100% private ￨ opening: 2014)

Current stadium:

























Proposals: *

















--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Bordeaux

"Grand Stade" (43/45K ￨ new ￨ approved ￨ cost: €180-230M, 50% public + 50% payed by the club ￨ opening: 2014)

Project: *

































--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Lens

Stade Félix-Bollaert (44,000 ￨ refurbishment & extension ￨ approved ￨ cost: €111M, 50% public + 50% payed by the club ￨ opening: February 2014)

Current stadium:

























Project:*

































--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Toulouse

Stadium Municipal (40/43K ￨ refurbishment & extension ￨ bidding in progress ￨ cost: €54M, 100% public ￨ opening: summer 2014)

Current stadium:


















































Proposal:*

















--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*St-Etienne

Stade Geoffroy-Guichard (40,830 ￨ refurbishment & extension ￨ u/c ￨ cost: €75M, 100% public ￨ opening: 2014)

Current stadium:



























Project:*

































--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Nice

"Olympic Nice Stadium/Nice Eco Stadium" (35,624 ￨ new ￨ approved ￨ cost: €245M, private-public partnership ￨ opening: June 2013)

Project: *

































--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Nancy

Stade Marcel-Picot (35,000 + retractable or fixed roof/dome ￨ refurbishment & extension ￨ approved ￨ cost: €60-70M, 100% private ￨ opening: 2013)

Current stadium:
































Project:*


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

the designs are fantastic

velodrom :drool:


----------



## repin

*Bordeaux*


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ I'm not sure, but I think it's one of the rejected projects...


----------



## Axelferis

repin-> are you a troll??! You post old pics even in france arena news thread,! :rant:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I was searching this thread for posts that I thought I remember, about the stadiums rumoured to host the matches from the knock-out rounds, but I can't find any such post. Can anyone help?


----------



## Axelferis

?

What do you want to know exactly?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

What are the stadiums expected to host knock-out matches (and which ones, if possible).


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Well, we don't know precisely yet (except for the Final which will be played at the Stade de France).



All that we know is the eligible stadiums for the semi-finals (50K minimum, net UEFA capacity), which are:

Stade de France, Paris 
Stade Vélodrome, Marseille
Stade des Lumières, Lyon


And the eligible stadiums for the quarter-finals (40K minimum, net UEFA capacity) are :

Stade de France, Paris
Stade Vélodrome, Marseille
Stade des Lumières, Lyon
Grand Stade, Lille
Parc des Princes, Paris
Grand Stade, Bordeaux
Stade Bollaert, Lens


About the Round of 16, all the 11 stadiums can host.


----------



## the cure

isn't Lille Available for Semi final??

I thought it was 50K...


----------



## repin

*Lille*


----------



## copa olympic

*UEFA EURO 2016 steering group meets in Paris*

Published: Tuesday 23 October 2012, 16.52CET

UEFA President Michel Platini said the second meeting of the UEFA EURO 2016 steering group in Paris had gone "very well" with good progress reported on ongoing projects.











UEFA General Secretary Gianni Infantino, UEFA President Michel Platini and FFF president Noël Le Graët at the second meeting of the UEFA EURO 2016 steering group
©AFP


Set up in April 2011, the steering group for the tournament in four years' time comprises the four major organisational stakeholders: UEFA, the French Football Federation (FFF), the French government and the host cities. It is a forum for discussion and for ensuring that information on the progress of key organisational projects is shared. Two or three meetings a year are envisaged.

The steering group consists of: UEFA President Michel Platini; Jacques Lambert, president of EURO 2016 SAS; UEFA General Secretary Gianni Infantino; UEFA Deputy General Secretary Theodore Theodoridis; Borislav Mihaylov, UEFA Executive Committee member and president of the Bulgarian Football Union (BFS); Peter Gilliéron, UEFA Executive Committee member and president of the Swiss Football Association (SFV-ASF); Noël Le Graët, president of the French Football Federation (FFF); Valérie Fourneyron, French minister of sport, youth, education for all and community life; Maurice Vincent, chairman of the Club des Sites (host city association) and chairman of Saint-Étienne Métropole. Martin Kallen, director of operations for UEFA Events and CEO of EURO 2016 SAS, has observer status.

The final round of UEFA EURO 2016 will be staged in France – the third time that the country has hosted the tournament – from mid-June to 10 July 2016. The field is being increased from 16 to 24 teams, and the tournament will feature 51 matches – 20 more than at UEFA EURO 2012 in Poland and Ukraine. Fifty-two national associations will contest the qualifying competition, and France qualify directly as host country. The qualifying draw will take place at the Palais des Congres Acropolis in Nice on 9 March 2014.

"The meeting went very well," said Michel Platini. "After a general survey of the various projects, we decided notably that the final round draw will take place at the Palais des Congrès de la Porte Maillot in Paris in December 2015, and that the International Broadcast Centre (IBC) will be located at the Parc des Expositions at la Porte de Versailles in Paris. We were also informed about the latest developments concerning the stadiums, and the French association will provide the definitive list of venues for the UEFA Executive Committee meeting on 24 January 2013."

UEFA EURO 2016 is the catalyst for a huge modernisation programme that will give France a new generation of sports infrastructures. "The state is placing enormous importance on the event, and we are truly proud to be organising EURO 2016," said sports minister Valérie Fourneyron. "We want to unite the entire nation around the tournament. The EURO represents a legacy for tomorrow for the entire country, as well as for our youth."

The ten French cities selected to hold matches at UEFA EURO 2016 are Bordeaux, Lens, Lille, Lyon, Marseille, Nice, Paris, Saint-Denis, Saint-Etienne and Toulouse. The host cities have formed the Club des Sites, the host cities' association. An estimated 2.5 million supporters are expected in the stadiums, compared with 1.4 million for UEFA EURO 2012.

The prospect of staging UEFA EURO 2016 has given rise to an ambitious stadium construction and renovation project for the stadiums where final-round matches will be played. "The association's role is to provide nine stadiums," said FFF president Le Graët. "Currently we have ten, and we will be within the schedule. I am delighted that work for the Lyon project has begun, and that the Lens regional authorities have decided to be involved in the renovation of that stadium."

UEFA – the competition rights holder – and the FFF have set up a joint venture, EURO 2016 SAS. Responsibility for the operational organisation of the tournament has been delegated to this company under a single directorate. EURO 2016 SAS is a company under French law, with the legal form of a simplified joint stock company, owned 95% by UEFA and 5% by the FFF.

UEFA has two direct organisational tasks – sports-related organisation of the tournament (schedule, disciplinary matters, refereeing, doping controls, etc.) and marketing and management of the event-related commercial rights (audiovisual, marketing, licensing, hospitality, tickets). The FFF is responsible for private security for the tournament, while EURO 2016 SAS is responsible all other operational tasks on behalf of UEFA and the FFF.

UEFA EURO 2016 timetable
Spring 2013: Launch of the tournament logo and branding
9 March 2014: Draw for the qualifying competition
September 2014: Start of the qualifying competition
June 2015: 'One year to go' events
December 2015: Draw for the final round
March 2016: Finalists' workshop
Mid-June 2016: Opening match
10 July 2016: Final

©UEFA.com 1998-2012. All rights reserved

UEFA


----------



## copa olympic

*All euro-2016 stadiums will be ready - Platini
*
October 23 2012 at 05:35pm 









AP

Paris - All stadiums selected to host matches in the 2016 European Championships will be ready in time, UEFA president Michel Platini insisted Tuesday.

“The federation will deliver them,” Platini said alongside fellow steering committee members, organising committee head Jacques Lambert, French football federation head Noel Le Graet, French Sports Minister Valerie Fourneyron, and Maurice Vincent, the mayor of St Etienne acting as representative of the host cities.

“Euro-2012 is finished, long live Euro-2016,” Platini said, adding: “But pay attention, people badmouthed Ukraine and Poland but in the end it was a success beyond all expectations. They set the bar very high.”

Federation head Le Graet played down any fears over the stadiums, specifically in Lyon and Lens.

“Lyon will be completed. It's a stadium that is indispensable for French football,” Le Graet said of the planned 'Stade des Lumieres' (stadium of light).

“I'm very happy that work has got under way and I think it will be ready on time,” which should be mid-2015, according to Lyon club president Jean-Michel Aulas.

Le Graet added that concerns over the Lens stadium had been resolved, and that the eight other sites (Paris - Parc des Princes, Saint-Denis - Stade de France, Lille, Saint-Etienne, Marseille, Nice, Bordeaux and Toulouse) posed “no problem”.

The draw for the qualifying campaign for Euro 2016 will take place in Nice on March 9, 2014.

The qualifying phase for the tournament will run from September 2014 to November 2015.

iol


----------



## JoeyJ

Euro 2016 France Stadiums

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ojXWhvaldQ


----------



## 1772

Really looking forward to this. A couple of friends of mine are going to rent a villa outside Nice to spend the summer in and drive to most of the games. Going to be awesome. 
I hope most of the best games are in either Nice, Marsielle and Lyon/St. Etienne


----------



## Axelferis

yes it's better to rent long before because this sunny part of france will be invaded for sure and prices will increase a lot.


----------



## zeb

LYON

Stade des Lumières (stadium of light) :


----------



## copa olympic

*EURO 2016 steering group meets in Lille
*Published: Friday 3 May 2013, 18.25CET

_The UEFA EURO 2016 steering group held its latest meeting in the host city of Lille and heard preparations for the final tournament in France are proceeding in the right direction.
_








UEFA President Michel Platini flanked by Lille mayor Martine Aubry and France's sports minister Valérie Fourneyron at the press conference held in the northern French city
©AFP

The UEFA EURO 2016 steering group has held its latest meeting in Lille, one of the host cities for the final tournament in France in three years' time.

UEFA President Michel Platini was also given a tour of the northern French city's Grand Stade Lille Métropole – which was opened in August 2012 – one of the ten stadiums that will stage matches at UEFA EURO 2016, alongside the venues at Bordeaux, Lens, Lyon, Marseille, Nice, Paris, Saint-Denis, Saint-Etienne and Toulouse. The tournament will be held in June and July 2016.

The steering group, which had its inaugural meeting in April 2011, comprises the key stakeholders in the organisation of the event: UEFA, the French Football Federation (FFF), the French government and the host cities. The body is chaired by Jacques Lambert, former CEO of the organising committee for the 1998 FIFA World Cup in France and of the FFF. Regular information is being exchanged between these stakeholders, who also discuss and, if necessary, propose solutions to strategic organisational issues.

Michel Platini is also on the steering group, together with UEFA General Secretary Gianni Infantino, deputy UEFA General Secretary Theodore Theodoridis, UEFA Executive Committee members Borislav Mihaylov (Bulgaria) and Peter Gilliéron (Switzerland), FFF president Noël Le Graët, France's sports minister Valérie Fourneyron and host city representative Maurice Vincent.

"This morning we examined the state of progress of the ten stadiums ... and globally, we are advancing very well," said Mr Lambert. "We also discussed details about various issues, such as the search for team bases. We are working to maximise the social and economic consequences of this EURO tournament in France. Everything is moving forward in the best way."

"Preparations for EURO 2016 in France are proceeding in the right direction," Mr Platini said during his visit to Lille. "The construction and renovation of stadiums in France represents a fabulous legacy for the local economies. Today it is not possible to have major clubs or companies without a major stadium."

"France was considerably behind as far as stadiums were concerned," added Noël Le Graët. "I think that in the next two years, we will have partly made up for lost time. This EURO is a wonderful opportunity for France."

UEFA, which holds all the competition rights, and the FFF, which in particular is responsible for the safety and security of the event, have set up a joint venture, EURO 2016 SAS, to which they have delegated responsibility for the operational organisation of the finals. EURO 2016 SAS is a company under French law, with the legal form of a simplified joint stock company, owned 95% by UEFA and 5% by the FFF. Its registered head office is in Paris. Its expenses will be financed entirely by UEFA.

Valérie Fourneyron assured the organisers of full government support, and added: "We have been able to discover this fine stadium [in Lille] – the first new stadium to be built afresh. I would also like to take this opportunity to remind you of France's great pride in hosting this competition, and the mobilisation taking place at the highest state levels to ensure that we deliver the quality that our country is known for in staging major sports events."

The mayor of Lille, Martine Aubry, welcomed the steering group's meeting in the city and described UEFA EURO 2016 as "an extraordinary adventure". "EURO 2016 is a great opportunity for our country," she said. "France, and especially the French people, will derive benefit."

*The UEFA EURO 2016 countdown:
26 June 2013: Tournament logo/branding unveiled
Autumn 2013: Host city logo launch
Beginning 2014: Qualifying competition draw in Nice
September 2014: Official mascots unveiled
September 2014: Qualifying competition kicks off
March 2015: Start of ticket sales
11 December 2015: Final tournament draw in Paris
March 2016: Finalists' workshop
10 June 2016: UEFA EURO 2016 kicks off
10 July 2016: UEFA EURO 2016 final*

©UEFA.com 1998-2013. All rights reserved.

UEFA


----------



## copa olympic

*Sponsorship deal with SOCAR
*Published: Friday 17 May 2013, 11.52CET

UEFA has announced the signing of a sponsorship agreement with SOCAR (State Oil Company of Azerbaijan Republic) – one of the largest oil companies in the world – as official sponsor of UEFA's national team competitions, including the UEFA European Football Championship. As part of this partnership, SOCAR will already be included in the commercial programme for this summer's UEFA European Under-21 Championship and UEFA Women's EURO 2013 final tournaments.

SOCAR becomes an official sponsor of the 2016 UEFA European Football Championship final tournament, and acquires rights in connection with the European Qualifiers, which run from 2014 to 2017, and which relate to the qualification matches for UEFA EURO 2016 and the 2018 FIFA World Cup. SOCAR also becomes an official sponsor of the 2016 UEFA European Under-17 Championship, which will take place in Azerbaijan.

The Azeri company becomes the seventh global partner for the 2016 UEFA European Football Championship, following on from the agreements with Coca-Cola, adidas, McDonald's, Hyundai/Kia, Continental and Carlsberg.

Commenting on the announcement, the marketing director of UEFA Events SA, Guy-Laurent Epstein, said: "We are very pleased to welcome SOCAR as an official partner of the UEFA national team competitions, including the 2016 UEFA European Football Championship and the 2014–17 European Qualifiers. This comprehensive sponsorship platform will offer SOCAR a unique opportunity to promote their brand and drive engagement with their target audience. SOCAR's aim to become a global energy company, and our collaboration, will bring new opportunities for the promotion of the very best of European national team football to a larger and wider group of fans."

Following today's partnership agreement, SOCAR's vice-president on marketing and investments, Elshad Nasirov, said: "We are thrilled to be involved with this forward-thinking project, and SOCAR takes great pride in its association with the world of sport. Sponsorships across sport are a very significant point for us, and for SOCAR to be associated with such a large-scale and exciting competition as the 2016 UEFA European Football Championship is very important. This sponsorship provides us with a unique platform to raise the international profile of SOCAR, and reflects our vision of establishing and building a premium brand in the energy sector."

UEFA Events is a wholly owned subsidiary of UEFA, created to handle the European football governing body's commercial and event operations. CAA Eleven is the exclusive marketing agency of UEFA appointed to manage commercial rights to UEFA national team competitions, including the UEFA European Football Championship, UEFA European U21 Championship, UEFA European Women's Championship, UEFA European Futsal Championship and the European Qualifiers.

UEFA


----------



## Turkiiish

The UEFA EURO 2016 countdown:

*26 June 2013: Tournament logo/branding unveiled*
Autumn 2013: Host city logo launch
Beginning 2014: Qualifying competition draw in Nice
September 2014: Official mascots unveiled
September 2014: Qualifying competition kicks off
March 2015: Start of ticket sales
11 December 2015: Final tournament draw in Paris
March 2016: Finalists' workshop
10 June 2016: UEFA EURO 2016 kicks off
10 July 2016: UEFA EURO 2016 final


----------



## copa olympic

*Paris date for UEFA EURO 2016 visual launch
*Published: Friday 7 June 2013, 11.12CET
_The Pavillon Cambon Capucines in Paris will host the unveiling of the UEFA EURO 2016 visual identity on 26 June, signalling another milestone on the way to the final round in France.
_








Twenty-four teams will compete for the Henri Delaunay Cup in 2016
©UEFA.com

The visual identity for UEFA EURO 2016 in France will be unveiled on Wednesday 26 June at Paris's Pavillon Cambon Capucines.

UEFA President Michel Platini, the president of the French Football Federation (FFF), Noël Le Graët, and the president of EURO 2016 SAS, Jacques Lambert, will take part in the ceremony, which starts at 11.30CET.

With three years still to go, the ceremony signals the start of a countdown to a tournament in which 24 teams will compete at ten venues from 10 June to 10 July 2016. The logo launch will be preceded by a public display of a giant replica of the Henri Delaunay Cup on Sunday 23 and Monday 24 June in Paris.

A video will be uploaded on to the EBU website on 26 June in the afternoon. The logo and press kit will be available for download from UEFA.com.

UEFA


----------



## Douly

STADE VELODROME - MARSEILLE


----------



## Turkiiish

les travaux continue..  
A priori tout les stades seront prêt dans les délais


----------



## Chimiste

The official logo










from https://twitter.com/MarionPoup


----------



## copa olympic

*UEFA EURO 2016 logo unveiled
*Published: Wednesday 26 June 2013, 12.30CET
_The UEFA EURO 2016 logo was launched in Paris, drawing together the Henri Delaunay Cup and the national colours of hosts France around the theme 'Celebrating the art of football'._









_UEFA EURO 2016 logo
_
UEFA EURO 2016 moved a step closer on Wednesday with the launch of the distinctive, visually arresting logo for the final tournament.

The bold design, drawn from the theme 'Celebrating the art of football', was unveiled in the appropriately opulent surrounds of Paris's Pavillon Cambon Capucines. It aims to bring together the creativity that defines French culture with the beauty of the game and give UEFA EURO 2016 its own personality – thus enhancing the prestige of one of the world's biggest sporting events by providing an easily recognisable identity.

Conceived by Brandia Central, the Portuguese agency behind the UEFA EURO 2012 insignia, the UEFA EURO 2016 logo is a representation of various art movements and football elements. Different inspirations can be identified, all centred around the iconic Henri Delaunay Cup. The red, white and blue of the French flag combine with flowing lines and shapes to produce a contemporary and bold style, lending the logo distinction and elegance.

France has long been a source of inspiration for artists worldwide; in 1,080 days' time, between 10 June and 10 July, it will also supply the perfect canvas for the beautiful game.

* Please note that 'Celebrating the art of football' is not the slogan for UEFA EURO 2016.

UEFA


----------



## Kampflamm

>


Is China taking part in it?


----------



## fidalgo

i like more the animation on the video than the logo


----------



## Poul_

copa olympic said:


>


really really ugly...


----------



## parcdesprinces

> *UEFA President excited by EURO 2016*
> Published: Wednesday 26 June 2013, 15.10CET
> 
> *UEFA President Michel Platini and French Football Federation counterpart Noël Le Graët spoke of their UEFA EURO 2016 hopes after the event logo and visual identity were unveiled.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UEFA President Michel Platini (centre) at the UEFA EURO 2016 logo launch in Paris ©AFP/Getty Images
> 
> *UEFA President Michel Platini unveiled the logo and visual identity for UEFA EURO 2016 in Paris on Wednesday, saying he hoped the tournament would be "a massive success" just as it proved in 1984.*
> 
> 
> Mr Platini was joined by French Football Federation (FFF) president Noël Le Graët and Jacques Lambert, president of EURO 2016 SAS, and numerous dignitaries at the Espace Cambon Capucines in the French capital to give fans a first glimpse of the logo, which was inspired by the idea of 'celebrating the art of football'.
> 
> The design incorporates the Henri Delaunay Cup, which Mr Platini lifted as captain of the triumphant France side crowned European champions on home soil in 1984.
> 
> "Exactly 29 years ago, France organised the EURO for the second time and it was a massive success," the UEFA President said. "Well, there were some great, great footballers around at the time," he continued, raising a knowing laugh from the audience. "I hope the result will be the same 32 years later."
> 
> The logo, which was revealed after a dynamic multimedia presentation featuring the crowning moments of EUROs past, adds a dash of extra colour to a tournament which will be the most cosmopolitan yet. When it starts on 10 June 2016, some 24 countries – increased from the 16 participating teams at UEFA EURO 2012 – will play at ten venues across France with the aim of reaching the final at the Stade de France on 10 July.
> 
> "In the context that we're in, the strengthening of the idea of Europe is also very symbolic. What we wish is that EURO 2016 is a lot more than just a simple football tournament," Mr Lambert told the audience, which included representatives of the host cities (Bordeaux, Lens, Lille, Lyon, Marseille, Nice, Paris, Saint-Denis, Saint-Etienne and Toulouse). "Through the festivities leading up to it, and through the whole nation getting behind it, it will be an event that leaves its mark – just as 1984 and especially 1998 [the FIFA World Cup in France]."
> 
> Mr Le Graët added: "It's a great moment for France. We want to make people feel, in our towns and our villages, that this sport brings people together, to show that an event like this is for everyone."
> 
> Fans already got a feel for the osmosis between the hosts' rich cultural heritage and the football that will reign throughout the championship when a giant replica of the Henri Delaunay Cup shared pride of place on the Champ de Mars alongside the Eiffel Tower on Sunday and Monday.
> 
> Paris's most iconic monument was among a wealth of French cultural motifs, from cycling to haute cuisine, celebrated during the presentation – and with some 2.5 million people expected to participate in the tournament in some capacity, including one million from abroad, Lambert said the football would not be the only attraction.
> 
> "Each time that we speak to our friends in Europe about organising EURO 2016, they talk about those specific elements. They'll come not only to see one or more of the 51 matches, but to experience living in France during that period."


uefa.com


--------


----------



## Ranma Saotome

A pretty uninspired logo, but no ugly at all.


----------



## Aka

copa olympic said:


> Conceived by Brandia Central, the Portuguese agency behind the UEFA EURO 2012 insignia


They always win. Why there's even a contest?

And before that, the 2010 FIFA World Cup logo was also designed by a Portuguese, living in South Africa.


----------



## Neda Say

In a way that map says it all











It's all about the south of France + Paris + the North... No stadium out east, no stadium out west (Bordeaux being south west) Some stadium are so close it's great for fans( Lens/Lille - St Etienne/Lyon) But some region will soon start complaining that they are never in the mix for whatever international event...


Geopolitically I'm still miffed by the fact that Nantes and Strasbourg did not make the list! Even though I know the reasons that pushed both cities not to be candidate. 

Considering the number of teams from Britanny in League 1 it's an insult not to have a host city for this tournament. Brest Should have made a run for it and raised the funds for a brand new +30K stadium... Some Regions are so lame!


----------



## Axelferis

Rennes & Nantes are greedy cities.


----------



## Chimiste

Nantes and Rennes were right to refuse to host Euro 2016.
100 millions euros just to build comfortable VIP seats for the guests of UEFA was just a complete nonsense. 
La Beaujoire and La Route de Lorient Stadium are not top-class-futuristic arenas but they are still very good stadiums which just need a very little makeover.


----------



## Axelferis

Rubbish. 40 millions is enough to have new seats new tribunes .
The benefit in tourism activity would had gone to this region hno:


----------



## Neda Say

For the record, I do not think that Nantes and Rennes are greedy... Quite the opposite in fact, they are cheap... 

I do think that for Nantes a good project kind of "à la" St Etienne, worth 60 to 80M would have been right. But Ayrault wanted an airport to bring people in, not a stadium to entertain the population. Then the city and the club owner are not really seeing eye to eye I heard. Actually the owner doesn't enjoy a good relationship with any of the various levels of local government at all. That in itself makes it difficult. 


In Rennes the stadium configuration and location don't make it easy... it's stuck between a river and a road... so redeveloping on site is not really feasible. A new stadium would have been required and the owner probably did not see the point considering the current performance of his team and the fact that the Stade de la Route de Lorient is still a rather recent stadium. An harmonized refurbishment à la St Etienne would have been costly and tricky.


I don't think that a minimal renovation would have been worth 30M or a more substantial one for the matter would have been worth a 100M. Just changing seats means loosing capacity... So in the end you cannot generate the same cash flow on game day without pushing the price up. So you really need to change the seat and expand a bit to be able later on to get a good R.O.I.! 

I think St Etienne is really a nice template and I hope that some stadium/clubs/cities will emulate that in the future... I do think that Lens and Toulouse are going to pay a hefty price down the road for not doing just that.


----------



## Chimiste

In the end, it also depends on the result of the refurbishment project
If it's 50M€ well spent like for StEtienne or Montpellier stadiums I am OK
If it's 50M€ for projects like Lens and Toulouse ones, I prefer the wise behaviour of cities like Nantes and Rennes. It's not worth the effort.


----------



## copa olympic




----------



## copa olympic

One month to go
Qualification Draw to be held in Nice on 23 February.


----------



## Guest

I like the fact that France will take part in qualification, even though they are secured an automatic place (and those matches won't have any points on the line). Will make for 9 groups of 6, instead of the stupid odd group with 5 teams. UEFA done good!


----------



## stewe1981

I believe this happened because these teams were falling on the FiFA ranking. Look the position of Brazil, because the last two years didn't had any official matches. France also is in a bad position, so if this didn't happen they will be very-very low by the middle of 2016.


----------



## Quintana

They already are.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ :fiddle:


----------



## copa olympic

*EURO qualifying draw information
*Published: Tuesday 18 February 2014, 15.10CET









Sunday's draw in Nice, starting at 12.00CET, marks the start of the new-look European Qualifiers for UEFA EURO 2016. UEFA.com explains all you need to know.

The UEFA EURO 2016 qualifying draw at Nice's Palais des Congrès Acropolis on Sunday signals the start of a new era, with a record 53 teams learning what lies between them and a place alongside France in the final tournament.

The increased entry is among a host of initiatives for the European Qualifiers, and so you know what to expect here is a brief guide.

How does qualifying work?
The European Qualifiers are made up of eight groups of six teams and one of five teams, who contest home and away fixtures. The nine group winners, the nine group runners-up and the best third-placed side will qualify directly for the final tournament. The eight remaining third-placed teams will contest play-offs to determine the last four qualifiers for the 24-nation finals.

What is the Week of Football?
For the first time, qualifying takes place under the new Week of Football concept, which sees games played from Thursday to Tuesday. Kick-off times will be set mainly at 18.00CET and 20.45CET on Saturdays and Sundays and at 20.45CET for Thursdays, Fridays, Mondays and Tuesdays. On double-header matchweeks, teams will play on Thursday/Sunday, Friday/Monday or Saturday/Tuesday. Each day will have eight to ten matches. The game dates can be found here.

How are France involved?
France are assured of their place in the final tournament, but will play centralised friendlies in accordance with the Week of Football match schedule against teams from the five-team qualifying group. There will be no points awarded for games in which France figure, so these will have no affect on the Group I table.

What are the pots?
The competing countries, including debutants Gibraltar, have been divided into seeding pots based on their UEFA national team coefficients, which take into account results from qualifying and the final tournament of both the 2010 FIFA World Cup and UEFA EURO 2012, and 2014 World Cup qualifying.

Pot 1: Spain (holders), Germany, Netherlands, Italy, England, Portugal, Greece, Russia, Bosnia and Herzegovina
Pot 2: Ukraine, Croatia, Sweden, Denmark, Switzerland, Belgium, Czech Republic, Hungary, Republic of Ireland
Pot 3: Serbia, Turkey, Slovenia, Israel, Norway, Slovakia, Romania, Austria, Poland
Pot 4: Montenegro, Armenia, Scotland, Finland, Latvia, Wales, Bulgaria, Estonia, Belarus
Pot 5: Iceland, Northern Ireland, Albania, Lithuania, Moldova, Former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia, Azerbaijan, Georgia, Cyprus
Pot 6: Luxembourg, Kazakhstan, Liechtenstein, Faroe Islands, Malta, Andorra, San Marino, Gibraltar

Any restrictions?
For political reasons the UEFA Executive Committee has ruled that Azerbaijan cannot meet Armenia, and Spain cannot play Gibraltar. For television rights reasons, England, Germany, Italy, Spain and the Netherlands must be in six-team sections.

Who is doing the draw?
EURO winners Ruud Gullit and Bixente Lizarazu will join UEFA General Secretary Gianni Infantino and 13 of Europe's goalkeeping greats on stage for the draw. France's UEFA European Championship winning keeper in 2000, Fabien Barthez, will bring on the Henri Delaunay Cup, while seven more EURO winners – Ivo Viktor (Czechoslovakia, 1976), Andreas Köpke (Germany, 1996), Antonis Nikopolidis (Greece, 2004), José Ángel Iribar (Spain, 1964), Dino Zoff (Italy, 1968), Hans van Breukelen (Netherlands, 1988) and Peter Schmeichel (Denmark, 1992) – are among the participants.

Where can I watch it?
Right here. We will have all the build-up from across Europe before the draw is streamed live on UEFA.com from 12.00CET, followed by all the reaction from Nice and beyond.

UEFA


----------



## copa olympic




----------



## Leedsrule

Fucking bullshit draw. Scotland & ROI have a very difficult group, even compared to Northern Ireland! Those pots were messed up, why were Greece in pot 1 and Poland in pot 3?!

Im still against having 24 teams in the tournament, it will complicate the group stage and will make it much easier for shit countries to qualify. For example Northern Ireland, Hungary, Norway and Belarus are all likely to qualify which will just make the tournament stupid and the group stage pointless (Because all the top teams will qualify easily against opposition such as NI). Its just more money in the pockets of the UEFA officials which is all they care about.


----------



## maniac0477

Leedsrule said:


> why Poland in pot 3?!


Becouse we play bad last years..... In our group i think Georgia, Ireland, Poland and Scotland have the same chanses to go to the finals... All the teams presents the same level. Of course Germany in first place with all win matches.


----------



## parcdesprinces

copa olympic said:


> http://img.uefa.com/MultimediaFiles/Photo/competitions/Draws/02/06/11/69/2061169_w1.jpg


France (who is already qualified and who will play in group I) is missing on your table. 


Oh and obviously the France team results in this group will not count.


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

Leedsrule said:


> Fucking bullshit draw. Scotland & ROI have a very difficult group, even compared to Northern Ireland! Those pots were messed up, why were Greece in pot 1 and Poland in pot 3?!
> 
> Im still against having 24 teams in the tournament, it will complicate the group stage and will make it much easier for shit countries to qualify. For example Northern Ireland, Hungary, Norway and Belarus are all likely to qualify which will just make the tournament stupid and the group stage pointless (Because all the top teams will qualify easily against opposition such as NI). Its just more money in the pockets of the UEFA officials which is all they care about.


There are no "shit countries" but shitty attitude individuals(just look in the mirror)... Behave.

The qualification isn't for free you know...


----------



## Leedsrule

Sisimoto the HUN said:


> There are no "shit countries" but shitty attitude individuals(just look in the mirror)... Behave.
> 
> The qualification isn't for free you know...


Ahahahaha so youre saying San Marino aren't shit?!

Obviously im talking about the football teams, not the countries themselves, don't be stupid.

And when It comes to football, there are definitely shit countries!


----------



## Good Karma

UEFA are starting to become a disgrace the same way FIFA has. Increasing the amount of teams at the Euros was a stupid idea. One of the reasons I used to prefer the Euros to the World Cup was because every game was a competitive and attractive fixture, the best of Europe would be there and you didn't have as many mismatches as only 16 teams would be in the tournament. It's just ridiculous how these smaller associations rallied Uefa to increase the amount of teams to 24 just so it gives them a better chance to qualify, it only dilutes the tournament further and is no benefit to the neutral football fans who enjoy competitive football. Obviously one thing Uefa gains is probably more money in their back pockets and the amount of viewers due to increased teams. Money always talks. But one thing they didn't think about was how increasing the amount of teams puts more burden on any potential hosts. Just look at the farce that is Euro 2020. Only large European nations can host the tournament now by themselves all the others would have to put forward joint bids and now we have the real possibilities were 3 or more countries are looking to host together diluting the tournament feel even further as there are too many hosts. What a joke.

Rant over. :rant:


----------



## Leedsrule

*Wow. I could absolutely not agree with you more. Well said!*

There are so many negatives of having a 24 team tournament, and so many disadvantages of a Europe-wide Euro 2020, but UEFA will make more money out of both and that's all they care about. For example, in 2016 you will see empty stadiums (who the hell wants to watch Northern Ireland vs Armenia?!), a complicated format and a lack of interest until the decent teams meet in the quarter finals. And it will become much harder for smaller countries to host in future because they cant build 10 brand new stadiums!


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Good Karma said:


> It's just ridiculous how these smaller associations rallied Uefa to increase the amount of teams to 24 just so it gives them a better chance to qualify, it only dilutes the tournament further and is no benefit to the neutral football fans who enjoy competitive football.


Almost every point you raise is very debatable. It wasn't the smaller associations that "forced" the move, it was almost all of them - 51 out of 54. (England and Germany voted against, to little surprise, but even among the rest there still were all the other big and medium-sized footballing countries). 
RE neutral fans that the tournament will lose, yes there will be some, but on the other hand it will gain much more fans that will be directly interested. For example, if you look at what countries didn't take part in Euro 2012, having the peoples of say, Turkey, Belgium, Romania, Serbia, Bosnia, Switzerland, Hungary and Bulgaria directly involved would be massive, only those countries together make up a pool of fans of about 135 million. 
And it's to us directly involved European fans to whose interest UEFA must work for primarily, neutrals worldwide are of secondary relevance. If this is how we want it, let us have it our way. Speaking of that, as the World Cup is becoming a closed shop for most European countries (both Sepp Blater and his protegé Jerôme Champagne have promised the further reduction of the European allocation to World Cups, in their electoral campaigns), expanding the Euro is the only way of giving a huge chunk of European fans something to still care about. I mean, if the European allocation to the WC is downsized to 10 as it may just be, and if out of those 7 will be taken up on a regular basis by those countries that have now established themselves as the big boys, in terms of resorces and know-how of institutional success (Spain, Germany, Italy, France, Netherlans, Portugal and England), that will leave only 3 more spots left for the rest of 47 countries. I will probably never get to see my country again in the WC in my lifetime, other than by freak accident, so at least I want to get to cheer for them at the Euro, once in a while. 

Other points: 24 teams isn't that much more of a drain for hosts with one just extra venue required to reach the minimum of 9, if anything it will make it easier for smaller countries to bid because triple bids will become genuinely viable, I am looking forward to a celtic bid or a scandinavian bid. BTW not sure why invoke 2020 as a burden for hosts, as it will be exactly the opposite; if there's one positive to 2020, it's exactly that. 
The "dilution" of the tournament remains to be seen; it certainly worked well for the World Cup when it moved to this particular format (86 to 94). Personally I don't enjoy group phase football (with 2 qualifying spots for 4 teams) too much as the matches tend to be bland and defensive, because of what's at stake (2010 was a historic low); therefore I think giving a chance for 3rd places might just relaxe the team a bit and they would go on to play actual, enjoyable football. Nevertheless, regardless of this, it also has to be mentioned (but nobody does) that if there will be some decrease to the quality of the group phase, it will also be balanced by making qualifying much more interesting, with so many more games having something at stake and many more teams having something to play for. Right until now it was obvious how stale European qualifiers had become, with groups mostly settled halfway through the campaign and usually only a couple more teams left to fight for second spot; there's not much that's more soul-destroying than, say, a Georgia-Belarus, a Cyprus-Israel, a Norway-Estonia, a Hungary-Macedonia or a Wales-Iceland happening with nothing to play for, but from now on such encounters will be competitive until towards the end of the campaign and will matter hugely more for those involved. :cheers:


----------



## bicho84

Leedsrule said:


> Ahahahaha so youre saying San Marino aren't shit?!
> 
> Obviously im talking about the football teams, not the countries themselves, don't be stupid.
> 
> And when It comes to football, there are definitely shit countries!


Dude, San-marino Andorra Faroe islands and similar teams will never get in Final stage of the tournament. Obviously, In Europe there aren't shitty football states(except of those microscopic States). Hungary have an one of the greatest football history if you know....


----------



## www.sercan.de

Even with 24 teams Turkey can not qualify. Therefore i would prefer a 32 team tournament


----------



## alexandru.mircea

What's also funny is that the two countries that initially proposed the idea, Ireland and Scotland, were put together in the same group, and with Poland and Georgia (who are decent). Both might not qualify even now.  On the other hand Romania has got a draw that would have been "good" even in the previous format. Very excited for this all, looking forward for it to start.


----------



## Kampflamm

It'll be incredibly boring for most fans. No more surprises like a couple of years ago when England failed to qualify. And not making it to the knockout stages will be virtually impossible as well with the weird tournament set up. In other words no one in Spain, Germany, Italy, France or Portugal will give a crap until the quarter finals.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The Irish perspective, brought by the guys from the Second Captains podcast: https://soundcloud.com/secondcaptains-it-com/second-captains-football-24-02 It's the opening 12 minutes and then another section 25 minutes in. If anything I'd be happy if some people start listening to them on the regular basis, it's my favourite sports pod (better than Football Weekly or The Football Ramble etc).


----------



## Kampflamm

IMO the top 8 national sides in Europe (according to UEFA's coefficient) ought to be automatically qualified and play some sort of 18 month "8-nations" tournament while the rest of Europe tries to qualify for the remaining spots. Otherwise I doubt anyone will in future years bother to tune in or buy tickets for qualifying matches here in Germany.


----------



## Leedsrule

bicho84 said:


> Dude, San-marino Andorra Faroe islands and similar teams will never get in Final stage of the tournament. Obviously, In Europe there aren't shitty football states(except of those microscopic States). Hungary have an one of the greatest football history if you know....


Leeds have a great footballing history, but they're still pretty shit! Hungary are no longer a top team and no match for the likes of Spain, Italy or England. Qualifying will be a waste of time for us, playing against these countries who we could beat with our U21s.


----------



## copa olympic

*UEFA EURO 2016 qualifying draw group stage fixtures:
*http://www.uefa.com/MultimediaFiles/Download/competitions/Draws/02/06/14/61/2061461_DOWNLOAD.pdf

*Centralised friendlies:
*http://www.uefa.com/MultimediaFiles/Download/competitions/Draws/02/06/15/09/2061509_DOWNLOAD.pdf


----------



## copa olympic

*Le Rendez-Vous Official Magazine #1
*
*English:*
http://www.uefa.com/MultimediaFiles...Publications/02/06/03/13/2060313_DOWNLOAD.pdf

*French:*
http://fr.uefa.com/MultimediaFiles/...aorg/General/02/06/03/91/2060391_DOWNLOAD.pdf


----------



## endrity

alexandru.mircea said:


> Almost every point you raise is very debatable. It wasn't the smaller associations that "forced" the move, it was almost all of them - 51 out of 54. (England and Germany voted against, to little surprise, but even among the rest there still were all the other big and medium-sized footballing countries).
> RE neutral fans that the tournament will lose, yes there will be some, but on the other hand it will gain much more fans that will be directly interested. For example, if you look at what countries didn't take part in Euro 2012, having the peoples of say, Turkey, Belgium, Romania, Serbia, Bosnia, Switzerland, Hungary and Bulgaria directly involved would be massive, only those countries together make up a pool of fans of about 135 million.
> And it's to us directly involved European fans to whose interest UEFA must work for primarily, neutrals worldwide are of secondary relevance. If this is how we want it, let us have it our way. Speaking of that, as the World Cup is becoming a closed shop for most European countries (both Sepp Blater and his protegé Jerôme Champagne have promised the further reduction of the European allocation to World Cups, in their electoral campaigns), expanding the Euro is the only way of giving a huge chunk of European fans something to still care about. I mean, if the European allocation to the WC is downsized to 10 as it may just be, and if out of those 7 will be taken up on a regular basis by those countries that have now established themselves as the big boys, in terms of resorces and know-how of institutional success (Spain, Germany, Italy, France, Netherlans, Portugal and England), that will leave only 3 more spots left for the rest of 47 countries. I will probably never get to see my country again in the WC in my lifetime, other than by freak accident, so at least I want to get to cheer for them at the Euro, once in a while.
> 
> Other points: 24 teams isn't that much more of a drain for hosts with one just extra venue required to reach the minimum of 9, if anything it will make it easier for smaller countries to bid because triple bids will become genuinely viable, I am looking forward to a celtic bid or a scandinavian bid. BTW not sure why invoke 2020 as a burden for hosts, as it will be exactly the opposite; if there's one positive to 2020, it's exactly that.
> The "dilution" of the tournament remains to be seen; it certainly worked well for the World Cup when it moved to this particular format (86 to 94). Personally I don't enjoy group phase football (with 2 qualifying spots for 4 teams) too much as the matches tend to be bland and defensive, because of what's at stake (2010 was a historic low); therefore I think giving a chance for 3rd places might just relaxe the team a bit and they would go on to play actual, enjoyable football. Nevertheless, regardless of this, it also has to be mentioned (but nobody does) that if there will be some decrease to the quality of the group phase, it will also be balanced by making qualifying much more interesting, with so many more games having something at stake and many more teams having something to play for. Right until now it was obvious how stale European qualifiers had become, with groups mostly settled halfway through the campaign and usually only a couple more teams left to fight for second spot; there's not much that's more soul-destroying than, say, a Georgia-Belarus, a Cyprus-Israel, a Norway-Estonia, a Hungary-Macedonia or a Wales-Iceland happening with nothing to play for, but from now on such encounters will be competitive until towards the end of the campaign and will matter hugely more for those involved. :cheers:


All very valid points. And let me add one more. While it's true that this really simplifies qualification for the big boys, I am kind of happy to make sure that most of the stars are in the tournament. This WC will miss a lot due to the fact that Ibrahimovic is not playing. 

Also, I am not sure about the whole dilution thing. If you look at the qualifiers in last two decades, there are very few gimme games anymore. There is no more amateurism in European football anywhere. All national european teams have a competent coach with professional players, even for smaller teams. And at the very least, they know how to play well organized football and make life difficult for the big boys. You will see very few 4-0 or 5-0 scores, I am sure of that. 

There are very small differences between a Bosnia and a Serbia or Romania these days. They can all put out a good team there.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Kampflamm said:


> IMO the top 8 national sides in Europe (according to UEFA's coefficient) ought to be automatically qualified and play some sort of 18 month "8-nations" tournament while the rest of Europe tries to qualify for the remaining spots. Otherwise I doubt anyone will in future years bother to tune in or buy tickets for qualifying matches here in Germany.


You have had very strong attendances against the minnows and in dead-rubber matches like against Ireland (49k in Koln), Kazakhstan (43k in Nuremberg) or the Faroes (32k in Hannover), or in the previous qualifiers against Kazakhstan (47k in Kaiserslautern) and Azerbaidjan (43k in Koln) and previous to that against Finland (51k in Hamburg), Azerbaidjan (35k in Hannover), Liechtenstein (43k in Leipzig!) and Wales (44k in Monchengladbach). You've got an amazing public, giving you by far the best attendances in Europe for countries that don't play all their qualifiers in their capitals like England and France (possibly the largest in the world, too). I mean, not even having the same minnows again (see Kazakhstan and Azerbaidjan) seems to make the attendances for those matches decrease. So I think the idea of a sudden drop of interest for no reason (the qualifiers will now have more into them than previously, in fact) doesn't really seem to hold.

RE the idea of tiers, like they do in rugby in hockey, this idea floated around for a short while last year but nobody liked it so it was binned. The thing is that in rugby or hockey the difference between the first tier and the rest is so huge that it makes no sense to mix the teams in one larger competition. In football however this is not the case, like endrity said matches the best and the worst in a tournament group can be very tight, just look at what was expected to be the worst team in the last World Cup (New Zealand): they went home as the only undefeated team in the tournament. In rugby however you're never going to have Samoa or Georgia winning the World Cup, at least not in our lifetime.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Leedsrule said:


> Leeds have a great footballing history, but they're still pretty shit! Hungary are no longer a top team and no match for the likes of Spain, Italy or England. Qualifying will be a waste of time for us, playing against these countries who we could beat with our U21s.


Knowing England we would still probably make it difficult for ourselves trying to qualify from that group. :nuts:

Even if England were not to qualify for the Euros like in 2008, I would still prefer a 16 team tournament, I wouldn't want to increase it even though I know it will give us a better chance. I am too much of a football fan to be selfish like that.

It is a shame but Money is everything nowadays. Here's hoping for some quality matches during the qualifiers and a great tournament in 2016. kay:


----------



## Hansadyret

Kampflamm said:


> In other words no one in Spain, Germany, Italy, France or Portugal will give a crap until the quarter finals.


Maybe Italy and France think they can walk through to the knockout stages like they did in 2010

And on a good day anyone from pot 1-3 in the qualifying draw could beat England.

There are only 2 teams i feel are sure to be in the quarter finals and that is Spain and Germany, the rest will need to fight hard for it.


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

Leedsrule said:


> There are so many negatives of having a 24 team tournament, and so many disadvantages of a Europe-wide Euro 2020, but UEFA will make more money out of both and that's all they care about. For example, in 2016 you will see empty stadiums (who the hell wants to watch Northern Ireland vs Armenia?!), a complicated format and a lack of interest until the decent teams meet in the quarter finals. And it will become much harder for smaller countries to host in future because they cant build 10 brand new stadiums!


Your and some others western style arrogancy makes me sick.. And this you hide behind your pathetic & captious repeated objections.. 
But the good news is that you&others *cant do nothing against it*! :lol:

BTW! The difference between you & me: 
1. that i'm not disrespectfull with the people from weeker football nations! 
2. i'm absolutely not misusing the situation for mocking on them! 
Why? Simply because it is disgusting and things can change for better or worse.. Behave.


----------



## Leedsrule

Sisimoto the HUN said:


> Your and some others western style arrogancy makes me sick.. And this you hide behind your pathetic & captious repeated objections..
> But the good news is that you&others cant do nothing against it! :lol:
> 
> BTW! The difference between you & me:
> 1. that i'm not disrespectfull with the people from weeker football nations!
> 2. i'm absolutely not misusing the situation for mocking on them!
> Why? Simply because it is disgusting and things can change for better or worse.. Behave.


Lol what are you on about??? Im not disrespecting anyone, im just saying that the qualiry of football and the attendances at Euro 2016 will decrease because of the poor footballing nations that would qualify. Whether you like it or not the top teams will walk through qualifying and probably the group stage too, until the decent teams meet eachother finally in the knockout stage. 

Are you actually going to reply to my points or are you just going to carry on ranting and calling me arrogant for saying the facts?


----------



## Guest

People are resistant to change. Its human nature. The Euros, and the World Cup, were both tournaments that once had fewer participants than they do now. Despite enlargement, more people watch than ever before, and interest remains sky high. 

All of the grumbling will dissipate with time.


----------



## skaP187

A final tournament should represent the top nudge of countries, the best of the best, the they've made it to the finals factor.
Not as much countries as possibly can be fit into a tournament. Otherwise we might as well make a league for countries with a season which takes four years.
This all is bull shit and the only real reasons are commercial ones.


----------



## Leedsrule

5portsF4n said:


> People are resistant to change. Its human nature. The Euros, and the World Cup, were both tournaments that once had fewer participants than they do now. Despite enlargement, more people watch than ever before, and interest remains sky high.
> 
> All of the grumbling will dissipate with time.


You are correct to an extent. For example, I was against the like feature in this forum when they introduced it. I thought it would lead to 'like-whores' and I was right, although I also realise now that it is a lot easier to like a post than to comment that you like it. However, there are some things that change that I am against, but I never change my opinion. And I think this is one of those things; the grumbling will dissipate eventually but that doesn't mean people are happy with it. Just like the decision to give the WC to Qatar: lots of people still think its a joke but they're bored of fighting it.

At least if they had expanded to a normal number it might be ok. Before, the world cup had 32 teams and the euros had 16 so if you were in the top 2 in your group, you went through to the knockout phase. But now its going to be confusing with some third places going through and others not. And it will mean poorer teams will qualify which in turn will mean the quality of games will be lower and attendances will suffer. Only the small countries that now have a chance of qualifying like this new rule, but (sorry) you'll still be ripped up in the group stages. And UEFA like it because they get more money. But like ive listed there are loads of disadvantages which imo outweigh the benefits. And I don't think my opinion will change.


----------



## RFSK

You are forgettiing Greece(2004) and Denmark(1992). Denmark didn't even quilify for the tournament. But were granted Serbias sport. That's so beautifull about this sport. That miracal can and do occur.


----------



## skaP187

RFSK said:


> You are forgettiing Greece(2004) and Denmark(1992). Denmark didn't even quilify for the tournament. But were granted Serbias sport. That's so beautifull about this sport. That miracal can and do occur.


More teams you put in, the less miracles will occur.
CL and EL are a perfect example for that.


----------



## tinyslam

skaP187 said:


> More teams you put in, the less miracles will occur.


I don't understand this. Having more teams that are never given a shot just increases the chances of one of them getting very lucky or playing exceptionally well to create a miracle.

Plus it might encourage those lower tear nations to step up their game.


----------



## DaveyCakes

bicho84 said:


> Hungary have an one of the greatest football history if you know....


They had one great team in the 1950s. They've been mediocre or downright poor for 60 years since. Definitely not "one of the greatest football histories"

I think a 24-team finals will be awful. The poor teams (and there'll be plenty of them) will play defensively because they'll know that a couple of draws will give them a good chance of qualifying. It'll actually be possible for a team to qualify with 1 point from 3 games (probably unlikely, but possible nontheless).


----------



## Kampflamm

tinyslam said:


> I don't understand this. Having more teams that are never given a shot just increases the chances of one of them getting very lucky or playing exceptionally well to create a miracle.


Would Denmark have won it all in 92 if they had had to play 2 additional games (Round of 16 + Quarterfinals)?


----------



## RFSK

if you put it like that, who says that Spain would have won it last time, or the time before? it's anyones games, and it's a bit difficult to look at the past and say this would have had happend


----------



## tinyslam

Yes that is why they play the games. Part of the beauty of soccer is anything can happen in 90 minutes


----------



## parcdesprinces

Today the French football federation has chosen what venues will host each game etc...

Here is the schedule:










So we will have:


Opening game: St-Denis (80K)
[...]
Round of 16: Lens (35K), Lille (50K), Lyon (58K), Nice (35K), Paris (45K), St-Denis (80K), St-Etienne (41K), Toulouse (33K)
Quarter finals: Bordeaux (42K), Lille (50K), Marseille (67K), St-Denis (80K)
Semis: Lyon (58K), Marseille (67K)
Fianl: St-Denis (80K)

In total:
St-Denis: 7 games
Lille, Lyon, Marseille: 6 games
Bordeaux, Paris: 5 games
Lens, Nice, St-Etienne, Toulouse: 4 games.


----------



## Neda Say

People from Lens!

Yes your stadium is losing 7000 seats to host 4 games!


This is stupid.


----------



## Arena56

1 group = 6 stadium


greatest distance between two stadium:

Lille (or Lens) - Nice: 1157km by road, 10 hours.
crow flies : 835km

Lille (or Lens) - Toulouse: 894km by road, 8 hours
crow flies: 791km




smaller distance:

Paris (Parc des Princes)- Saint-Denis: 15km, 17 minutes by road,
crow flies: 12km

Lille-Lens: 40km by road, 32minutes
crow flies: 27km

Lyon- Saint-Etienne: 63km by road, 48 minutes
crow flies: 50km


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Neda Say said:


> People from Lens!
> 
> Yes your stadium is losing 7000 seats to host 4 games!
> 
> 
> This is stupid.


The people of Lens in (almost) its entirety will still be able to get a seat in the stadium, save for about a thousand and a half people. :lol:


----------



## Neda Say

^^But not the fans of the club as in Ligue 2 they average about 20k


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ not sure what you mean.


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Marseille | Velodrome Stadium | 67 000 seats | | U/C | 2015*
By Douly :bowtie:


----------



## parcdesprinces

alexandru.mircea said:


> not sure what you mean.


He meant that approx. two-thirds of the city is now accustomed to attend the RC Lens Ligue 2 games at Bollaert Stadium. :|


----------



## Ladiesman020

What venues that were used for 98 are not being used for 2016


----------



## 859098

Ladiesman020 said:


> What venues that were used for 98 are not being used for 2016


Montpellier, Lyon, Bordeaux, ...


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ + Nantes.


----------



## Tony E Architecture

VinceB said:


> Montpellier, Lyon, Bordeaux, ...


Lyon is being used. Well the City, not the Existing Stadium.


----------



## Turkiiish

Il sera fini quand le stade de Marseille ?


----------



## Tony E Architecture

When is Lyon's Stadium meant for Completion?


----------



## parcdesprinces

Turkiiish said:


> Il sera fini quand le stade de Marseille ?


This summer, as far as we know.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Tony E Architecture said:


> Lyon is being used. Well the City, not the Existing Stadium.


So is Bordeaux, in case you forgot this magnificent city .




Tony E Architecture said:


> When is Lyon's Stadium meant for Completion?


Mid-December 2015. (according to their official construction schedule)


----------



## 859098

Tony E Architecture said:


> Lyon is being used. Well the City, not the Existing Stadium.


well so the venue won't be used anymore...


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Not exactly sure of what you mean, but the Lyon current ground (Stade de Gerland) will be redeveloped and reduced from 41K to approx. 20-25K (by replacing existing seats with wider ones, among others) and will become the new permanent home of the rugby team of Lyon (Lyon Olympique Universitaire Rugby) from 2015-2016, which currently plays in second division and will play in Top 14 (first division) next season.

The same will happen in Bordeaux BTW with the current Stade Chaban-Delmas which will be reduced and will become as well the new permanent home of the local Top 14 rugby team.


----------



## Guest

Why dont Lyon soccer/rugby groundshare the new stadium? Same for Bordeaux.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Because in France groundsharing at club level between the football and rugby teams is not our tradition (except occasionally for the big Top 14 and H Cup rugby games), football stadiums being anyway generally way too big for the local rugby teams even for the best and most successful ones. Furthermore, several rugby teams own their stadiums, (just like the Lyon football team will own the new stadium BTW)...not to mention that the pitches would not survive season-wide to such permanent groundsharings between these two very different sports.


----------



## Turkiiish

LE STADIUM - TOULOUSE










News : http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/201...2016-le-stadium-commence-a-prendre-forme.html


----------



## Andy-i

5portsF4n said:


> Why dont Lyon soccer/rugby groundshare the new stadium? Same for Bordeaux.


Futher to what PDP has already said, Lyon rugby are averaging crowds of 6818 this season. 

This stadium will be WAY TOO BIG for them. Much better to have a good atmosphere in their current 8K stadium than play in a 10% full mega stadium!

As for Bordeaux, they already play some games in the municipal stadium used by the football team ( 8 out of their 13 league games this season) and I imagine they will use it all the time, once FC Bordeaux move into their own new stadium.


----------



## Guest

Ok thanks. I just figured that maybe there could have been more effort to make it multipurpose, rather than spending even more money on refurbishing an older stadium too. Maybe even doing something like we have over here with downscaling (American) football stadiums for MLS.


----------



## Andy-i

5portsF4n said:


> Ok thanks. I just figured that maybe there could have been more effort to make it multipurpose, rather than spending even more money on refurbishing an older stadium too. Maybe even doing something like we have over here with downscaling (American) football stadiums for MLS.


I don't think they are spending any money on refurbishing the old stadium are they? Lyon rugby already have their own stadium.

Football stadiums in major European leagues don't need to be mutli-purpose. They get plenty of use with Pre-season friendlies, Domestic league and cup games, plus European games for the more successful teams.


EDIT: 
Lyon 13/14 home games (not inc Friendlies)
Ligue1 19
Cups 4 (3 CDL, 1 CDF)
Europe 7 (1 CL, 6 EL)
Total 30 games


----------



## Guest

Andy-i said:


> I don't think they are spending any money on refurbishing the old stadium are they? Lyon rugby already have their own stadium.
> 
> Football stadiums in major European leagues don't need to be mutli-purpose. They get plenty of use with Pre-season friendlies, Domestic league and cup games, plus European games for the more successful teams.


Bordeaux. Parcdesprinces mentioned that Bordeaux Begles are having the current ground of Girondins renovated once GdB move to the new stadium. 

American football stadiums dont need to be multipurpose either, but if it can be made to work, why not? I understand the European viewpoint very well, but with Bordeaux in particular I just found it odd that they would spend even more money when it could have been made to accomodate both teams. Its a similar situation we have had recently here in Orlando, Florida.


----------



## Andy-i

5portsF4n said:


> Bordeaux. Parcdesprinces mentioned that Bordeaux Begles are having the current ground of Girondins renovated once GdB move to the new stadium.
> 
> American football stadiums dont need to be multipurpose either, but if it can be made to work, why not? I understand the European viewpoint very well, but with Bordeaux in particular I just found it odd that they would spend even more money when it could have been made to accomodate both teams. Its a similar situation we have had recently here in Orlando, Florida.


It's very rare for TOP football teams to share on a permanent basis with Rugby teams. Quite a few reasons. 


Most of the Rugby teams don't have enough support to justify using the larger football grounds all the time. 
The ones that do are better off, having their own ground to increase revenues (no rent and keep any food/drink revenue etc)
The larger football teams don't need the smallish by comparison extra revenue the rugby brings.
Pitch wear concerns

All of above are true for England where there is no team in the PL with a Rugby club as tenant. It tends to be smaller clubs (1 in the FLchampionship, 1 in FL1 and 3 in FL2 currently) who have Rugby tenants.
Less so for France where the gap between Football and Rugby is smaller and many clubs share municipally owned grounds.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Andy-i said:


> I don't think they are spending any money on refurbishing the old stadium are they?


Actually yes, they will (at the Bordeaux and Lyon current football grounds), at least in order to make them suitable for their respective local rugby teams (which includes downsizing the said stadiums to around 20-25K among others).



Andy-i said:


> Lyon rugby already have their own stadium.


Indeed, but it's a temporary stadium, as planned since the beginning. 
That's why last summer, the Lyon municipality officially announced/confirmed that the (currently) 42K Gerland municipal stadium, where Olympique Lyonnais plays today, will become the permanent home the Lyon rugby team from 2015/2016, when OL will have moved to their 100% privately funded new ground which is currently u/c.


----------



## Andy-i

parcdesprinces said:


> Actually yes, they will (at the Bordeaux and Lyon current football grounds), at least in order to make them suitable for their respective local rugby teams (which includes downsizing the said stadiums to around 20-25K among others).
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, but it's a temporary stadium, as planned since the beginning.
> That's why last summer, the Lyon municipality officially announced/confirmed that the (currently) 42K Gerland municipal stadium, where Olympique Lyonnais plays today, will become the permanent home the Lyon rugby team from 2015/2016, when OL will have moved to their 100% privately funded new ground which is currently u/c.


Ok. Makes sense I guess.

The Rugby clubs get to utilise stadiums that already exist and are sized according to their needs and can stamp their own identity on them rather ran playing 2nd fiddle at the oversized (certainly for Lyon) footy stadiums.


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Nice | Allianz Riviera | Home of OGC Nice | 35 000 seats
**By ParcdesPrinces himself *:bowtie:



> Quelques p'tites photos prises hier par mes soins lors du Match* RC Toulon-Stade Français* auquel j'ai eu la chance d'assister en Business Seats :cheers: (très heureux d'avoir enfin découvert ce stade):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ©parcdesprinces


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Thanks but I've already posted them where they belong, i.e. in the Allianz Riviera thread, because honestly I don't see what Rugby Top 14 pics have to do with Euro 2016 and with an Euro 2016 thread..


----------



## Guest

^It's just pictures of the stadium being used for another sport. What does it matter? Thanks for the pics


----------



## stewe1981

There is only one bad thing about Nice's stadium. When you look at the stands, this combination of white and red makes the seats look like old seats with a fade from the sun and the water red color. I think that it was a very poor choice.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Many great pairings between matches and stadiums, I'm hoping I can get tickets for Ireland - Sweden in the Stade de France, as the group opener. 

I do wonder how will Iceland - Austria fill the SdF or Iceland - Hungary the Vélodrome.


----------



## WFlnsider

http://www.uefa.com/MultimediaFiles/Download/competitions/General/02/31/36/21/2313621_DOWNLOAD.pdf


----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## alexandru.mircea

Those graphs are very useful, thank you WFInsider. It would seem that from all the venues Lille got the best set of matches, and Lyon the worst.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Ranma Saotome said:


> https://twitter.com/UEFAEURO/status/675737037094436864/


I am supporter team Belgium!! but Group E death!!


----------



## Roxven

16.06.16 Germany vs Poland - Stad de France 80,000 people. Can't wait.


----------



## Spomasz

I think it will be 1st game in last 15 years between this two teams where fans should be divided 50:50, so it will be sooo interesting.


----------



## Hamzawi

I do not like the pairings. When the schedule is made the big stadiums should be made to host the matches of the seeded teams. Austria VS Iceland in Saint Denis is just miserable. so is Hungary VS Iceland & Ukraine VS Poland in Marseille, Romania VS Albania & Ukraine VS Northern Ireland in Lyon. On the the other opposite, big matches will be hosted by smaller venues, such as England VS Wales in Lens, Spain VS Turkey & Belgium VS Sweden in Nice, England VS Slovakia in St Etienne, Spain VS Czech Republic & Italy VS Sweden in Toulouse. To minimize such probablities I repeat, big stadiums should host the seeded teams. e.g. Lyon hosts 4 matches, all - or at least 3 - of them should host A1, B1, C1, D1, E1 or F1 and the same applies to Saint Denis, Marseille, Paris, Lille and even Bordeaux. This should be enough to push away 'weaker' matches to smaller venues.


----------



## Red85

Roxven said:


> 16.06.16 Germany vs Poland - Stad de France 80,000 people. Can't wait.


So for Ireland - Sweden 3 days earlier. The Green Army at Wembley was magnificent, expect nothing else in St Denis.


----------



## Spomasz

> Ukraine VS Poland in Marseille


Uff, you have no idea what you talking about- to get tickets for Poland in such turnaments it could be comapre with win in big money lottery, almost impossible. I think in Marseille at that day will be about 20- 30 k of Poles.

From the other side Spanish fans are waiting for the biggest games and Slovakia will never use all of their tickets pole.


----------



## Roxven

Hamzawi said:


> I do not like the pairings. When the schedule is made the big stadiums should be made to host the matches of the seeded teams. Ukraine VS Poland in Marseille.


 You have no idea what you are talking about. We had second best average attendance in whole UEFA qualifiers. Only England had better average attendance. For last game with Ireland few hours after sale started there was no tickets left. Demand was around half milion. Mate we are not tiny country like Croatia or Sweden. We are big European nation who loves football. It will be hard to imagine that from almost 90 milion people that lives in Poland and Ukraine stadium of just 67,000 capacity will be empty. Not to mention milions of Poles living outside Poland and more than milion living in France atm. Btw match between Poland and Ukraine should be considerated as one of the most anticipated when you consider quality of players.


----------



## roe5745

Roxven said:


> . Mate we are not tiny country like Croatia or Sweden.


These two countries bring huge numbers to major tournaments every time. Perhaps you mean Iceland or Slovakia?


----------



## Roxven

roe5745 said:


> These two countries bring huge numbers to major tournaments every time. Perhaps you mean Iceland or Slovakia?


I was refering to number of people that lives in those countries.


----------



## 1772

Roxven said:


> I was refering to number of people that lives in those countries.


Yeah, but more swedes can afford to go to France to watch football than poles. 
Either way; both polish and swedish games will have full attendance. 

I honestly think all games will have full attendance.


----------



## Hamzawi

Come on Man, Marseille is a 67000 capacity. Even If 30k Poles come there would still be 37k seats to fill. Also I also look at the matter from a 'Football' point of view. In a big stadium like Marseille there should be at least 'relatively-Strong' matches with 'relatively-Strong' teams. With all respect Poland-Ukraine is similar to Seville-VIllarreal in La Liga


----------



## Spomasz

Hamzawi said:


> Come on Man, Marseille is a 67000 capacity. Even If 30k Poles come there would still be 37k seats to fill. Also I also look at the matter from a 'Football' point of view. In a big stadium like Marseille there should be at least 'relatively-Strong' matches with 'relatively-Strong' teams. With all respect Poland-Ukraine is similar to Seville-VIllarreal in La Liga


Weirdo :bash:
You know in all Euro 2008 and 2012 games there was nothing but full crowd ? The same is true for France, Germany and Brasilian World Cup. In Euro or World Cup to see empty places is something uncommon. Out of 500 last games in those competitions *only few* was without sold out stadiums.
Of course there was games with for example 48,900 instead 50,000, but its impossible, to have 100 % attendance with different reasons. At the same time tickets for of all those games was sold out...

Anyway, taking into account the above facts, you shouldnt be affraid of not soldout games. 
I can bet with you, that even each matches of the smallest country- Iceland, will be with full crowd  

Even if in Marseille there will be 30k of Poles, 15k of Ukrainian, the rest of stadium could be fill by other nations fans.

*In summer for " blind " ticket lotterey there was about 11,500,000 applications for about 1,000,000 tickets *

And dosnt matter what you or others are thinking about the teams power. For Polish and Ukrainian fans this game will be sooooo important, that getting ticket will be very problematic. From the other hand, just dont forget about Grecee, which won Euro 2004 out of nowhere and Costa Rica or Kolumbia from WC 2014. The real power of the temas we will see at Frances stadiums


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Sevilla - Villareal should always be a good match. 

But we need to remember that the main chunk of tickets has been sold already in the first ticketing session, when buyers didn't know who they were going to get. I think a lot of people will have targeted the Marseille matches simply because Marseille is fantastic and you get a great experience regardless of who plays in the match. Also enticing towards picking Marseille in the first ticketing session is how atmospheric the stadium is, how unique a match-going experience is going to provide. 
It's rather cities like Lens and Saint-Etienne that would have had the least appeal for when planning your trip while applying in the first ticketing session. But even they had the advantage of being close to Lille and Lyon, so you could camp in the latter and visit the former only during the matchday.


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

If I had a ticket for a Poland match I would be happy. I would be excited about the atmosphere. It will mean a lot to Poles. With the current situation in Ukraine you can bet Ukrainians will be up for this tournament like no other. Poland v Ukraine can also be seen as a derby. It is a good match. Not the very highest quality but the matches that provoke the most anticipation are not always the best. The Poles I know here in London are good people.

Of the matches I saw in Brazil it was Mexico and their great support that created the best atmosphere (excluding England matches as I was in the thick of that and not an unbiased judge).

I'm going to Germany v Ukraine, Belgium v Italy and Russia v Slovakia. I've got very lucky with that lot. Really looking forward to it.

If the top matches were only at the big grounds the smaller stadia would not sell out. Why buy tickets for those grounds knowing you would end up with 2nd rate matches? We all knew which matches would contain a seed prior to the draw. The larger stadia will be hosting matches in the later rounds. If you only care about seeing the best teams then you have to try and get tickets for those. Obviously it is harder and more expensive. This time round I will settle for watching those on tv. It is actually the main reason I am disappointed that Wembley is hosting the semi and final in 2020. Very hard and expensive to get tickets, very unlikely to see England on home soil and delays the next chance of hosting the whole tournament.


----------



## Fizmo1337

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> I am supporter team Belgium!! but Group E death!!


Cool, we have chinese fans


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Fizmo1337 said:


> Cool, we have chinese fans


Thank you,Fizmo1337
Oh, Belgian league. I am supporter Club Brugge
but Europa League 2015/16
C. Brugge Out by Group D


----------



## Fizmo1337

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> Thank you,Fizmo1337
> Oh, Belgian league. I am supporter Club Brugge
> but Europa League 2015/16
> C. Brugge Out by Group D


Yes me too  Not a good year in Europa League unfortunately. Bad form in beginning of season.


----------



## CharlieP

Lens and Marseilles will have hosted an England team every nine years. :lol:

*Lens:*
1998: Colombia v England
2007: England v USA
2016: England v Wales

*Marseilles:*
1998: England v Tunisia
2007: Australia v England
2016: England v Russia


----------



## Hamzawi

St Etienne hosted England VS Argentina in 1998 and will host England VS Slovakia in 2016

As I said earlier Nantes should have been a host city instead of Lens - just my opinion - 



CharlieP said:


> Lens and Marseilles will have hosted an England team every nine years. :lol:
> 
> *Lens:*
> 1998: Colombia v England
> 2007: England v USA
> 2016: England v Wales
> 
> *Marseilles:*
> 1998: England v Tunisia
> 2007: Australia v England
> 2016: England v Russia


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Is there somewhere a list of team bases? I can't find anything on Wikipedia (either English or French).


----------



## Spomasz

I have description of the bases, but it is in polish football magazine, so i guess its not useful. It was written before end of qualification stage.


----------



## Findecan

An interactive map here : http://rmcsport.bfmtv.com/football/...-base-en-france-des-24-selections-935614.html


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ thanks!


----------



## Spomasz

About games of small-country national teams playing their games on big stadiums  :


> The five teams whose fans submitted the most applications through their dedicated ticket portal are: Poland, France, Austria, Republic of Ireland, Switzerland.





> Demand was huge, with 3.5 million tickets requested from 189 territories before midday today for a tournament that will be played in ten cities in France for a month from 10 June. The three games in highest demand are: Germany-Poland (Saint-Denis, 16 June), Republic of Ireland-Sweden (Saint-Denis, 13 June) and Portugal-Austria (Paris, 18 June).


Like i said- to get ticket for Poland game from lottery is something impossible. I made 4 or 5 accounts and applied for each game ( with conditional ticket ) in EURO 2012, 2008 and WC 2006 and I have won only 2 tickets, including one for disabled fan . So it was like 2 out of ( 21 x ~ 5 ) 105


----------



## cmc

simply the Best....
*to me*


----------



## CB31

cmc said:


> simply the Best....
> *to me*


Such beautiful stadiums :drool:


----------



## CaliforniaJones

Stadia for France 2016 are better than stadia for France 1998.
Great progresses.


----------



## Kerrybai

tlesu said:


> This list was on the WHL thread
> 
> 1) wembley: 90,000
> 2) twickenham: 82,000
> 3) olympic stadium: 80,000
> 4) Old Trafford : 80,000
> 5) stamford bridge: 42,449, with plans to expand/relocate to 50,000+
> 6) emirates: 60,000
> :banana::banana:


Think you have the wrong thread mate.


----------



## Guest

CaliforniaJones said:


> Stadia for France 2016 are better than stadia for France 1998.
> Great progresses.


You would certainly hope so.


----------



## Spomasz

Check your emails, ticket lottery just took place. I have won, of course, 0.


----------



## Boppard

CaliforniaJones said:


> Stadia for France 2016 are better than stadia for France 1998.
> Great progresses.


it is not right to compare two different times. Before 2002 , building all stadiums for a tournement was not a popular and actual situation. 1998 was a wonderful organization for its own era. I can compare this tournement to other organizations of its era.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

Spomasz said:


> Check your emails, ticket lottery just took place. I have won, of course, 0.


There are indications that they have done the "follow a team" tickets first, as it seems from other sources that everyone who has got ticket applied for a team, rather than individual games.


----------



## Spomasz

No, others have won tickets for individual games, my application is unsuccessful- and it was only for individual matches.


----------



## DanMB

I wonder how many Russian fans will go to Euro 2016? Unlike other fans they need visas plus the economic situation is not good so I think not many Russians will go to the tournament...


----------



## Guest

DanMB said:


> I wonder how many Russian fans will go to Euro 2016? Unlike other fans they need visas plus the economic situation is not good so I think not many Russians will go to the tournament...


Didnt seem to make a difference in 2008. Cant remember if they qualified for 2012.


----------



## Spomasz

^^ They were in Poland in bigggg amount. You can always count on them


----------



## eric77




----------



## Rusonaldo

We go to France in June. Is Nice are provided a place where fans will be able to leave the car, tent or camper to leave?


----------



## Spomasz

I guess all the big cities has it, but i think its not proper pleace to ask


----------



## Irish Blood English Heart

I'm going to Northern Ireland v Poland in Nice, can't wait! The stadium looks impressive though quite far from the city so I hope there is good transport provided.


----------



## Axelferis

i'm in Lille and i wonder if i won't host some supporters :lol:
if i was using airbnb i would make a lot of €€€€€
Switzerland
England,
Ireland,
France
Italy

mmmh!


----------



## Akai

:banana:1 month to go! :banana:


----------



## hseugut

Thaught France had a chance but now with Varane's injury ... The defence is terrible !


----------



## JYDA

I've read this week that Iceland vs Austria at Stade de France will have a lot of empty seats. Meanwhile other matches with enormous ticket demand like England vs Wales are being played at smaller stadiums in small cities that will struggle to handle the influx of people who may travel without tickets. 

They really should have assigned matches to venues after the draw with considerations made for ticket demand and local infrastructure. I don't see it as being unfair. It's just common sense.


----------



## Juanpabloangel

No wonder UEFA keep asking me if I want to fly over from Australia to watch. Schedule Austria v Iceland at the biggest venue???


----------



## Good Karma

JYDA said:


> I've read this week that Iceland vs Austria at Stade de France will have a lot of empty seats. Meanwhile other matches with enormous ticket demand like England vs Wales are being played at smaller stadiums in small cities that will struggle to handle the influx of people who may travel without tickets.
> 
> They really should have assigned matches to venues after the draw with considerations made for ticket demand and local infrastructure. I don't see it as being unfair. It's just common sense.


Its a travesty really, UEFA decided to expand the tournament which now means you have 4 teams coming over from the British Isles which means cities like Lens will be absolutely swamped. How many travelling fans do Iceland bring?? Its common sense to have certain teams in bigger cities and stadia, if only for Health & Safety reasons.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

More stupid was hosting games at 9pm in Lens and St Etienne - cities with hardly any hotel rooms and no transport options for getting anywhere bigger after the game.

In reality England and Welsh fans without tickets are stupid if they go to Lens. They've got almost no chance of buying a ticket, or if they do, it'll cost a fortune, and they probably won't be able to go to a bar if they don't get in either.


----------



## Maartendev

JYDA said:


> I've read this week that Iceland vs Austria at Stade de France will have a lot of empty seats. Meanwhile other matches with enormous ticket demand like England vs Wales are being played at smaller stadiums in small cities that will struggle to handle the influx of people who may travel without tickets.
> 
> They really should have assigned matches to venues after the draw with considerations made for ticket demand and local infrastructure. I don't see it as being unfair. It's just common sense.


Iceland has 320.000 inhabitants. Would make indeed more sense to let them play at smaller stadiums like Nice.

But still looking forward to the tournament, although we (Holland) are not present, and which is humiliating :nuts:


----------



## Spomasz

I think attendance will be like 100% with small exceptions for 3,4 games like RO- ALB or ICE- AUS and only for high price seats. So stop complaining. 
Btw, tickets for opening game ( *host match* ) are still not sold out...


----------



## Good Karma

Spomasz said:


> I think attendance will be like 100% with small exceptions for 3,4 games like RO- ALB or ICE- AUS and only for high price seats. So stop complaining.
> Btw, tickets for opening game ( *host match* ) are still not sold out...


I think you missed the point entirely, we all know attendances will be high in the end this is the Euros after all. The problem is they are having teams with much smaller travelling fans in the biggest stadiums and the larger teams playing in the smallest stadiums. Its common sense for the sake of policing and health and safety.


----------



## Nikica

When is UEFA taking over the stadiums? When will the branding start?


----------



## Spomasz

Its already done, usually its 2 weeks.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

Spomasz said:


> .
> Btw, tickets for opening game ( *host match* ) are still not sold out...


That's no surprise when you see the prices for the tickets for the opening game - up to €595 for a Cat 1 ticket.

For some reason UEFA have got it into their heads that the opening game is a special event - like the Olympics opening ceremony - that people will pay final-style prices for. 

It's not. Football fans really don't care about half an hour of orchestrated dancing on the pitch to open the tournament.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Iceland will bring about 20000 travelling fans according to press reports. The demand from Austria is also really high, one of the countries with record demands if I'm not wrong. I doubt there will be any matches with large unoccupied areas, normally it should be like in all tournaments - two or three thousand sponsor tickets with holders who don't show up, but because their seats are in very good positions, they are very visible on TV and make the venue look emptier than it actually is. 

RE the opening match, I too am aware of tickets still available, I've been seeing offers. I'm a Romanian in Paris but I'm not interested. Not only I'm not going, but I'm going to stay away from any place with many people, that day. I hope terrorism will not impact the tournament but if there's a moment with a higher chance of it happening, that's the one.


----------



## Axelferis

I think the anti terrorism rules are good but the strikes that are held now (anti Law el khomri, Nuit debout, access for oil...) all of those irresponsible manifestations are a serious to make something bad happen hno:

I see the fan zone here in Lille is organized into the park in front of TGV Lille europe station and it is well organized


----------



## Spomasz

alexandru.mircea said:


> Iceland will bring about 20000 travelling fans according to press reports. The demand from Austria is also really high, one of the countries with record demands if I'm not wrong. I doubt there will be any matches with large unoccupied areas, normally it should be like in all tournaments - two or three thousand sponsor tickets with holders who don't show up, but because their seats are in very good positions, they are very visible on TV and make the venue look emptier than it actually is.
> 
> RE the opening match, I too am aware of tickets still available, I've been seeing offers. I'm a Romanian in Paris but I'm not interested. Not only I'm not going, but I'm going to stay away from any place with many people, that day. I hope terrorism will not impact the tournament but if there's a moment with a higher chance of it happening, that's the one.


But please, dont let terrorism win- go to the game, it should be a feast for you  Otherwise i will never give you a like for your posts :troll: 

I heard the same among all my friends across whole Europe. Almost everyone dont want to go because this multikulti thing and terrorism fallowing it. Right now I am alone and left on my own by my frineds because all of them are affraid of bombs and guns. Anyway I will try to go to France but as for me and many other people France looks right now like something kinda Ukraine- a country during a war. And manifestations that have been started few days ago are worsening the situations ( but they are common in social state ).


----------



## Wendel csc

Euro 2016: Lokomotiv Moscow attacked England fans 10.06.2016

Group of about 20 men (Lokomotiv Moscow fans) attacked one of the English mobs gathered in Marseille.

Unfortunately, cops quickly stop the play and used tear gas to separate the two groups.


















































http://hooliganstv.com/euro-2016-lokomotiv-moscow-attacked-england-fans-10-06-2016/


----------



## Wendel csc




----------



## Wendel csc




----------



## Aztecaa13

It's a shame, those incidents degrade the image of the city which is already a lot by the media at an event of international significance. 
Moreover, at a moment when the city begins to regain his place as a world touristic destination.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 11

Stade Félix Bollaert for Albania - Switzerland:


https://twitter.com/GautierBezeau


https://twitter.com/UEFAcomMattH


----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 11

Matmut Atlantique for Wales - Slovakia:


https://twitter.com/cervasky


https://twitter.com/SneldersE


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ First massive empty sections/seats of this Euro, especially Business ones. 



I'm shocked, really!


----------



## Gadiri

*Marseille
*
Russian vs English and Marseillais vs English 

Since thuersday, small marseille fans harceled english like in this video :







Russians are upper : 







Russians are in the 1st plan :







This is worst than 1998. *Match is very late 9:00pm and the city (Marseille) make this situation predictable. *


Police confiscated 3000 english hooligans passport (category C) before Euro.* Those are mainly riots between russians hooligans (category C) and english fans (category B). *


----------



## Gadiri

*1 english between life and death* hno:

Severals injured 









https://twitter.com/laprovence/status/741663554399576064/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc^tfw


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 11

Stade Vélodrome for England - Russia:


https://twitter.com/omisapro


https://twitter.com/OManiaque


https://twitter.com/TouchePasABaba


----------



## Ranma Saotome

https://twitter.com/SoccerSt_


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Those red socks are a pain in the eyes :lol:


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Attendances until now:

June 10

France 2 - 1 Romania (Stade de France, Saint-Denis): 75,113

June 11:

Albania 0 - 1 Switzerland (Stade Félix Bollaert, Lens): 33,805
Wales 2 - 1 Slovakia (Matmut Atlantique, Bordeaux): 37,831
England 1 - 1 Russia (Stade Vélodrome, Marseille): 62,343


----------



## Gadiri

What a lack of security !


----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## Spomasz

France looks like country at war- there is so many problems, that a lot of people dont want to go there. Not for EURO, even for vacations. Its so sad. Many journalists complained about Polish EURO'12 but as for now it was much better looking on each side of organization. 
I am much more affraid to go to Gotham City ( Marseille ) than and any other French city than I was 4 and 8 years ago.


----------



## Nacho!

Some french media press have confirmed one dead Englishman in Marseille. It seems that happened after match during incidents in Metro :uh:


----------



## Gadiri

Spomasz said:


> France looks like country at war- there is so many problems, that a lot of people dont want to go there. Not for EURO, even for vacations. Its so sad. *Many journalists complained about Polish EURO'12 but as for now it was much better looking on each side of organization. *
> I am much more affraid to go to Gotham City ( Marseille ) than and any other French city than I was 4 and 8 years ago.


For the moment this is just horrible. 

Polish hools will not let russians have the lead after what happened today.

They started in Nice even in front of police :


----------



## Gadiri

Nacho! said:


> Some french media press have confirmed one dead Englishman in Marseille. It seems that happened after match during incidents in Metro :uh:


Nothing on french media. 

1 seriously injured.


----------



## JorgeGt

5portsF4n said:


> Have to say that this Euros is very reminiscent of 2008 (my favorite international tournament ever). Has a very similar vibe. Good games, great atmospheres, real party feel (occasional violence aside). Only thing that's missing is that amazing 2008 theme song!


Dude, I feel the same... Austria-Switzerland 2008 vibe. Thought I was crazy, but even that Croatia-Turkey match was a deja-vu (in the color of the jerseys :lol::lol: )


----------



## Guest

JorgeGt said:


> Dude, I feel the same... Austria-Switzerland 2008 vibe. Thought I was crazy, but even that Croatia-Turkey match was a deja-vu (in the color of the jerseys :lol::lol: )


Yeah haha I made that comment during the Turkey-Croatia game, after getting that deja-vu/nostalgia hit.


----------



## Spomasz

alexandru.mircea said:


> Being from Eastern Europe I can understand how realities from France can get really distorted by Eastern perceptions with the help of sensationalist tv. However here though it is nowhere near like that. Hooliganism only happened on a significant scale in Marseille and only in a small area of it, the rest of the people visiting with the occasion of the EURO had a good time. (There are loads of videos around the internet with fans and locals having a great time in other cities.) The transport strike is unfortunate but it hasn't so far proved to be an impediment for the movement of the fans. Terrorist attack fears were understandable but happily the situation is calm on this front, as Isis is having its ass kicked in the Middle East. Getting your stuff stolen has the same probability of happening like in other places. I guess that the more distance there is the stronger the fear factor is. Personally I am pleased with the situation and I'm just waiting for the hooligans to get tired of doing that kind of stuff.


I am sorry, but all the time I am hearing about cancelled trains, flights and busses and its from fans and also journalists- many of them without own car can not go for example from Nice to Lyon because 3 trains are cancelled and last one is full for a long time. There is no chance for them to go to next game. I have heard about Arabs stealing in many French cities, but its most common in Marseill, friends who lives there confirmed that this city has been changed very much in negative way in last 20 years.
If you can bring on stadium fireworks and other petards you can bring something more explosive- as for country at war and three kinds of barrier before enter the stadium is poor result.


----------



## RobH

> *A top football official in Moscow has praised the Russian fans involved in violence over the weekend in Marseille, saying they had defended their country’s honour and should be forgiven.
> *
> “I don’t see anything wrong with the fans fighting,” Igor Lebedev wrote on Twitter. “Quite the opposite, well done lads, keep it up!”
> 
> Lebedev, who sits on the executive committee of the Russian football union, is an MP from the nationalist Liberal Democratic party and the deputy chairman of the Russian parliament.


https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...ns-well-done-lads-keep-it-up?CMP=share_btn_tw


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 13

Stadium Toulouse for Spain - Czech Republic:



https://twitter.com/UEFAEURO


----------



## ben77

RobH said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...ns-well-done-lads-keep-it-up?CMP=share_btn_tw


It really beggars belief that these half wits get away with such responses. Its also incredible that not one Russian fan has been arrested after what was essentially a military style attack. Is there no CCTV, why couldn't the police have arrested these guys the following day when they were taking pictures of themselves with stolen bloodied English flags.. Yet a 16 year old England fan is being arrested and chucked out of the country for throwing a bottle.. The French police are truly completely incompetent..


----------



## afonso_bh

Such a lovely stadium.


----------



## ben77

Yep this one is beautiful..


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 13

Irish and swedish sans taking their seats at the Stade de France:


https://twitter.com/evannac


https://twitter.com/RFC_Nick92


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 13

Stade de France for Republic of Ireland - Sweden:


https://twitter.com/RCTISports_


https://twitter.com/barbalhoge


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 13

Parc Olympique Lyonnais for Belgium - Italy:



https://twitter.com/Kevinheredia69


----------



## RobH

https://twitter.com/SamWallaceTel/status/742428323792490496


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Attendances at June 13:

- Spain 1 - 0 Czech Republic (Stadium Toulouse, Toulouse): 29,400
- Republic of Ireland 1 - 1 Sweden (Stade de France, Saint-Denis): 73,419
- Belgium 0 - 2 Italy (Parc Olympique Lyonnais, Lyon): 55,408


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 13

Click to enlarge:



https://twitter.com/Aertito


----------



## Axelferis

RobH said:


> https://twitter.com/SamWallaceTel/status/742428323792490496


It was spectacular live at tv :cheers:


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 14

Matmut Atlantique for Austria - Hungary:



https://twitter.com/MillReef70


----------



## RMB2007

> Russia will be thrown out of Euro 2016 if their fans cause further trouble, says European governing body Uefa.
> 
> The Russians have also been fined 150,000 euro (£119,000) following violent scenes at the game against England in Marseille on Saturday.
> 
> The suspended disqualification and fine relate only to incidents that happened inside the stadium.
> 
> Meanwhile, groups of Russian fans are also being deported from France as a result of trouble at the tournament.
> 
> A French police operation to arrest 40 suspected Russian hooligans is under way.
> 
> Russia coach Leonid Slutsky, whose team still have to play Wales and Slovakia, is confident his squad will not be excluded.
> 
> "We are sure our supporters will not do the same and will not give any reasons to disqualify our team," he said.
> 
> Russia forward Artem Dzyuba added: "We're not at a streetfighting championship. Please, let's focus on football."
> 
> England were also threatened with disqualification from Euro 2016 but were not formally charged by Uefa.


www.bbc.com/sport/football/36528403


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Spomasz said:


> I am sorry, but all the time I am hearing about cancelled trains, flights and busses and its from fans and also journalists- many of them without own car can not go for example from Nice to Lyon because 3 trains are cancelled and last one is full for a long time. There is no chance for them to go to next game. I have heard about Arabs stealing in many French cities, but its most common in Marseill, friends who lives there confirmed that this city has been changed very much in negative way in last 20 years.
> If you can bring on stadium fireworks and other petards you can bring something more explosive- as for country at war and three kinds of barrier before enter the stadium is poor result.


I didn't deny that the strikes have made it complicated to move around, but so far it's been happening well enough - I too am following a few tens of people in the tournament and I see them posting how they're keeping their "fingers crossed" for their booked trains not be cancelled, or how they're "praying to SNCF gods" etc... I've used the SNCF too these days for both regional travel and the Paris - Marseille trip and back and it's been fine if you except for the anxieties. So if you add train strikes, the possibility of getting mugged (which can happen anywhere) and the possibility of mass terror attacks (higher risk here indeed) I am perfectly fine with choosing to stay home. It's just that "a country at war" is a perception vastly away from reality. What actually is scary and *has* spilled over here (and looked like war indeed) is the state-sanctioned fascist para-military movement that's brewing in Eastern Europe and particularly Russia. 

Your friends who live in Marseille do not seem to be very well informed about its history, in fact Marseille's worst time were in the 70s and 80s, when desindustrialisation happened and the level of joblessness peaked (as did crime, decay etc). Since then the city has been recovering immensely, check out for example the Marseille 2013 Capital of Culture thread here on SSC for the outstanding things that have been happening. I left Marseille only a few days before the EURO and it was both very peaceful and enjoyable on one hand (and will become again once the hooligans leave), and an exciting emerging city on the other hand. I love it!


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 14

Stade Geoffroy Guichard for Portugal - Iceland:


https://twitter.com/lewisnyman


https://twitter.com/UEFAcomChrisB


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Attendances at June 14:

Austria 0 - 2 Hungary (Matmut Atlantique, Bordeaux): 34,424
Portugal 1 - 1 Iceland (Stade Geoffroy Guichard, Saint-Étienne): 38,742


----------



## Gadiri

Spomasz said:


> I had few tickets for a long time. Problem is with* France- its seems to be a country at war: *multiculti problems ( a lot of my friends lost iphones, money and even windows from theirs car because of *riot of Arabic fans*, terrorist attacks were also connected with racial/ religion problem ), strikes of many transport companies ( my friends complains on cancelled flights and trains ) and lack in other organisational aspects.


Riot of arabic fans ? :hammer::cripes: What are talking about ? 

Europeans fans don't needs arabic for fighting between them. Remember Charleroi, Faro, Heyssel ... and even WW2. 

The problem about this "muslim" issue, is that english tabloid since severals weeks talk about an alliance of english-russian-french vs local muslims and turkish fans. :nuts: A new "crusade" because there are for them to much arabs in Marseille. Just bullshit. I have friends in Poland. They said same things. I think that this is more a myth in eastern Europe. 2 weeks ago, a russian tv interviewed people during demonstration, and they changed at 180° what they said. It was just brainwashing. 

This is month of ramadan. Muslims are fasting 18h a day. They really don't care about what that even if few of them fight with english but no comparaison with 1998 when english burned tunisian flag.


Today in Lille. English vs russian :






English vs Wales in Lens
Russia vs Slovaquia in Lille 

40km between 2 cities 

Today, Police arrested 43 russians in their hotel near Cannes (South of France)


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 11

Some more of England - Russia. Click to enlarge:





https://www.flickr.com/photos/dannylast/albums/72157668832477260


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 15

Stade Pierre Mauroy for Russia - Slovakia:



https://twitter.com/maxdani25


----------



## Gadiri

Now I know how delete my posts. Only the clean side of Euro have to be offered to the world. 

This is one should be delete ? 
*
6% of islandais people are in France for Euro. *




> *6% des Islandais viennent à l'Euro*
> 
> 
> 14/06/2016
> 
> *Près de 20.000 Islandais sont attendus en France pendant l'Euro, soit 6% de la population du pays.*


http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Actualites/6-des-islandais-viennent-a-l-euro/694711


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 15

Parc des Princes for Romania - Switzerland:


https://twitter.com/XavierLafosse


https://twitter.com/ANDREinsep


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Gadiri said:


> Now I know how delete my posts. Only the clean side of Euro have to be offered to the world.
> 
> This is one should be delete ?
> *
> 6% of islandais people are in France for Euro. *
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Actualites/6-des-islandais-viennent-a-l-euro/694711


Just the "clean" side? There's a lot of info about the fan clashes, riots and consequences here. I even posted pictures of the fight inside the Stade Vélodrome in the thread of the mentioned stadium. I'm just deleting posts with excessive content.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 15

Stade Vélodrome for France - Albania:



https://twitter.com/UEFAcomDavidC


----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## Aztecaa13

Some pictures of fraternity between Albanian and French supporters before the match France-Albania this afternoon in Marseille to balance the violent events during England-Russia :




https://www.facebook.com/laprovence/


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Attendances at June 15:

Russia 1 - 2 Slovakia (Stade Pierre Mauroy, Lille): 38,989
Romania 1 - 1 Switzerland (Parc des Princes, Paris): 43,576
France 2 - 0 Albania (Stade Vélodrome, Marseille): 63,670


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 16

Stade Félix Bollaert for England - Wales:



https://twitter.com/premierlgbrasil


----------



## afonso_bh

Albania has been playing very well. Much better than teams like Russia, for instance. They may have a bright future. Hoping they classify for the 2018 World Cup. 

All stadiums look great, but Lens is easily my favorite one.


----------



## WFlnsider

England fans in Lille:

https://twitter.com/RichALWilliams/status/743131217143435264
https://www.buzzfeed.com/rosebuchanan/england-fans-made-a-young-child-who-was-begging-down-a-pint


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 16

Parc Olympique Lyonnais for Ukraine - Northern Ireland:


https://twitter.com/h_buchheister


https://twitter.com/simonvenet


https://twitter.com/adamdjohno


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Match shortly suspended due the heavy hail:










https://twitter.com/TGalharague


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 16

Stade de France for Germany - Poland:


https://twitter.com/jjbeeson


https://twitter.com/VigneauNathan


https://twitter.com/OnzeMondial


https://twitter.com/jeremrichard


----------



## Axelferis

WFlnsider said:


> England fans in Lille:
> 
> https://twitter.com/RichALWilliams/status/743131217143435264
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/rosebuchanan/england-fans-made-a-young-child-who-was-begging-down-a-pint


You are russian?


----------



## Axelferis

Stadiums are great!

I'm proud of that edition in the context of strikes, terrorism, hooligans violence and bad wheather. The competition is great and what i love must is ^^ :


----------



## RMB2007

Maybe it's happened in previous tournaments, but I can't help but notice the vast amount of people in the stadiums that are standing to watch the matches.


----------



## Axelferis

Yes i was surprised too. The most impressive were irish at Lyon! Just wonderful ambiance


----------



## alexandru.mircea

RMB2007 said:


> Maybe it's happened in previous tournaments, but I can't help but notice the vast amount of people in the stadiums that are standing to watch the matches.


NIreland v Ukraine also displayed the best bouncing up and down I can remember in a tournament


----------



## Blueandwhite

The GAWA love the bouncy


----------



## afonso_bh

alexandru.mircea said:


> NIreland v Ukraine also displayed the best bouncing up and down I can remember in a tournament


You are most certanly right. That bouncing up and down displayed by North Ireland fans was amazing.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 17

Stadium Toulouse for Italy - Sweden:









https://twitter.com/5liveSport









https://twitter.com/AurelioCapaldi


----------



## ogonek

Axelferis said:


> You are russian?


What will be the next question,from Moscow?
Sick moment England fans urinate and wipe bums on Russian flag after Wales victory

















video link
http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/lat...sian-flag-Wales-France-yobs-violence-football


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 17

Stade Geoffroy Guichard for Czech Republic - Croatia:










https://twitter.com/Leeds_Hopper


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 17

Allianz Riviera for Spain - Turkey:


https://twitter.com/hakanoksuz


https://twitter.com/DC4_TCS


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 18

Matmut Atlantique for Belgium - Republic of Ireland:



https://twitter.com/UEFAcomPaulB


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 18

Stade Vélodrome for Iceland - Hungary:



https://twitter.com/YahooSportFR


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 18

Parc des Princes for Portugal - Austria:


https://twitter.com/barbalhoge



https://twitter.com/rich9908


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 19

Parc Olympique Lyonnais for Romania - Albania:



https://twitter.com/ClooneyLucile


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 19

Stade Pierre Mauroy for Switzerland - France:



https://twitter.com/DamienCastelain


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

Had a very good time on my brief trip to France. Lille and especially Lyon are great cities.

Clicked through the last few pages of this thread. Unless you go looking for trouble you're not likely to find it. I wasn't in Marseille but I would never have gone to the Vieux Port. Plenty of other places to go and that was always where any trouble would take place. Clearly the worst trouble was caused by Russians. The trouble on previous days was apparently Marseille Ultras attacking English and the English stupidly retaliating. They weren't English hooligans because English hooligans don't dress that way. They were stupid idiots who cannot handle their beer. They make me ashamed because I have to explain and apologise on their behalf. I don't want people to be wary of me. God knows why the Russians were attacking ordinary fans, it just makes them look even worse. I feel sorry for the genuine Russian fans who outnumber the hooligans at least 50-1.

Anyway there were probably a couple of hundred England supporters who got involved. You can see by the way almost everybody in the section of stadium attacked tried to run away that the large majority don't want to fight. It really is a tiny minority who get involved. As I said I wasn't there so I don't know if any England fans were starting trouble but they certainly didn't stop once it started. To put it in perspective there are well over 50,000 England fans in France. Take the Wales match. At least 20,000 in the stadium. Probably 9,000 in the Lens Fan Zone. 15,000+ in the Lille Fan Zone. Lots in the Paris Fan Zone plus all those watching in bars. You can look up the fan zone goal celebration videos on youtube and twitter.

Those going for the Football will have a great time. The stadiums I visited were great. The cities I visited had a lot of character and plenty to do (Lille and Lyon). The TGV worked well when I used it. I had a great time with Belgian, German, Northern Irish and, of course, French fans. Others also but those were the main ones I met. If you go for the party you will find it. If you think there may be trouble then stay away from the main city centre drinking area - there will be other places to go and you will enjoy it. For the France Albania match I didn't want to go into the centre of Lille so went to a bar right next to the Lille Stadium and had a great time. It helps if you can speak French, of course. Even just Bonjour, Merci, Bon Soir and J'aime la France will be appreciated.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ good to hear!


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 20

Stadium Toulouse for Russia - Wales:










https://twitter.com/UEFAcomAngel


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 20

Stade Geoffroy Guicard for Slovakia - England:



https://twitter.com/JochenStutzky


----------



## Guest

There was this one endless chant/clap from England fans that went forever. It was almost hypnotic.


----------



## Alix_D

5portsF4n said:


> There was this one endless chant/clap from England fans that went forever. It was almost hypnotic.


The Great Escape!

It's what we're gonna need now hno:


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

5portsF4n said:


> There was this one endless chant/clap from England fans that went forever. It was almost hypnotic.


Loved that. More entertaining than the match anyway. Longest chant of the tournament (that I'm aware of). I hope everyone saw the good side of England fans last night, just wanting to have a good time.

The expansion to 24 teams has its good points. Many more people get to see their nations involved. However, it does mean you get matches like last night where a team, even a team with some talented players, sits behind the ball most of the match looking to secure 3rd spot. It was like an attack v defence training session. Disappointing to see an attacking player such as Hamsic spending so much time on the edge of his own box.

I like the St Etienne stadium. Has real character. BTW in England there is a poster advertising campaign by the official beer of the tournament showing St Etienne being substituted for St George "if only Carlsberg did substitutions".


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 21

Stade Vélodrome for Ukraine - Poland:


https://twitter.com/jdgmedia


https://twitter.com/futebolnomundo9


https://twitter.com/James_Fielden


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 21

Parc des Princes for Northern Ireland - Germany:


https://twitter.com/futebolnomundo9


https://twitter.com/nathanmurf


https://twitter.com/UEFAcomEmmaH


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 21

Stade Félix Bollaert for Czech Republic - Turkey:



https://twitter.com/HugoBallester


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 21

Matmut Atlantique for Croatia - Spain:










https://twitter.com/olivierschwob


----------



## alexandru.mircea

OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> The expansion to 24 teams has its good points. Many more people get to see their nations involved. However, it does mean you get matches like last night where a team, even a team with some talented players, sits behind the ball most of the match looking to secure 3rd spot.


Yeah, Slovakia weren't pretty that night. It's not really a consequence of the format though, teams were coming to tournaments intent on putting men behind the ball and content with draws unless goals would come from set-plays or lucky breaks before too, think of Romania in 2008, probably the worst offender in recent history. The France - Romania opener then will probably remain the worst Euro match ever. Greece did the same in 2012, they just had an easier group - not a luck that Ireland had at that tournament. But the worst tournament in this regard was the 2010 World Cup - think of Paraguay, Algeria, New Zealand, Switzerland... Even bigger teams like Portugal or Uruguay did it several times.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 22

Stade de France for Iceland - Austria:


https://twitter.com/barbalhoge


https://twitter.com/rich9908


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 22

Parc Olympique Lyonnais for Hungary - Portugal:



https://twitter.com/extreamfutbol


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 22

Stade Pierre Mauroy for Italy - Republic of Ireland:



https://twitter.com/HugoBallester


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 22

Allianz Riviera for Sweden - Belgium:



https://twitter.com/le12emehomme


----------



## Ranma Saotome

https://twitter.com/UEFAEURO


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Round of 16 matches defined:

Saturday, June 25:

Switzerland - Poland (Stade Geoffroy Guichard, Saint-Étienne) 
Wales - Northern Ireland (Parc des Princes, Paris)
Croatia - Portugal (Stade Félix Bollaert, Lens)

Sunday, June 26:

France - Republic of Ireland (Parc Olympique Lyonnais, Lyon)
Germany - Slovakia (Stade Pierre Mauroy, Lille)
Hungary - Belgium (Stadium Toulouse, Toulouse)

Monday, June 27

Italy - Spain (Stade de France, Saint-Denis)
England - Iceland (Allianz Riviera, Nice)


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 25

Stade Geoffroy Guichard for Switzerland - Poland:



https://twitter.com/BilelGhazi


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 25

Parc des Princes for Wales - Northern Ireland:


https://twitter.com/ngettliffe


https://twitter.com/Ed_Leahy


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 25

Stade Félix Bollaert for Croatia - Portugal:



https://twitter.com/So_lenne


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 26

Parc Olympique Lyonnais for France - Republic of Ireland:



https://twitter.com/GiraudonPaul


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 26

Stade Pierre Mauroy for Germany - Slovakia:



https://twitter.com/DFB_Team


https://twitter.com/ZDFsport


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 26

Stadium Toulouse for Hungary - Belgium:


https://twitter.com/_A_urelie









https://twitter.com/SebVincini


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 27

Stade de France for Italy - Spain:


https://twitter.com/SaraTourduMonde


https://twitter.com/TheCrankyFan


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 27

Allianz Riviera for England - Iceland:










https://twitter.com/AllianzRiviera


----------



## pesto

Looks like this has become the Ranma Saotome show. :lol:


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 30

Stade Vélodrome for Poland - Portugal:



https://twitter.com/IvanRaupp


----------



## Ranma Saotome

July 1

Stade Pierre Mauroy for Wales - Belgium:


https://twitter.com/vrondelez


https://twitter.com/PoliceNat59


https://twitter.com/wimconings


----------



## Ranma Saotome

July 2

Matmut Atlantique for Germany - Italy:


https://twitter.com/ilcruccu


https://twitter.com/AngeliqueKerber


----------



## Ranma Saotome

July 3

Stade de France for France - Iceland:


https://twitter.com/LeParisienSport


https://twitter.com/PatrickKanner


----------



## Ranma Saotome

July 6

Parc Olympique Lyonnais for Portugal - Wales:


https://twitter.com/martin_conlon


https://twitter.com/youridjorkaeff


----------



## Ranma Saotome

July 6

Click to enlarge:





https://twitter.com/UEFAEURO


----------



## Ranma Saotome

July 7

Stade Vélodrome for Germany - France:










https://twitter.com/UEFAcomPhilipR


----------



## Portobello Red

The Guardian guide to the stadiums


----------



## JorgeGt

Well, everything went as expected and France will win tomorrow (they usually win when locals). Atmosphere was really great in the tournament and lets hope the closing ceremony and final will be intresting and well organized, thanks Ranma Saotome for posting pics of every game.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Portobello Red said:


> The Guardian guide to the stadiums
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-DvDiM89GE


LOL! 

pet




Next?


----------



## Clery

On thursday crazy night when we won against Germany in the semi-final, we've met on the Champs-Elysées with Minato Ku and Brisavoine.

Here are some videos and pictures we've taken together. 






"Aux armes, citoyens !"




















A brave German guy braving the crowds of French supporters near the Champs-Elysées with his West German flag. Respect! :bow:






Some pictures by Minato Ku:















































Minato Ku and Brisavoine abandonned me on the Champs-Elysées and left to check the Left Bank. Inside the Métro, there was lots of ambiance. Brisavoine took these two brief videos, which fail to catch fully the crazy ambiance on line 1 of the métro.






A picture by Minato Ku:


----------



## Minato ku

Tonight's game will largely be a domestic affair. 

Whoever wins, there will be a big party on the Champs-Elysées. The difference is if Portugal wins car traffic will continue on the Champs-Elysées whereas if France wins car traffic will stop and the avenue become pedestrian. 

An interesting phenomenon in this Euro cup is how French flags have appeared everywhere at the windows of apartments and houses. Traditionally, and very unlike the US, France is not a country where people fly the flag at their houses. In France it's the authorities which are expected to fly the flag, so you'll see French flags above town halls, above schools, even above public poles in the streets of Paris, but individual people don't fly the flag outside their homes, except during world wars. :shifty:

Yet during this Euro cup Paris has started to resemble other European capitals during European and World football cups, with flags at the windows of apartments and houses. Even in the usually reserved rich parts of Paris it's now possibly to see some people flying the French flag, for example here in this picture taken earlier today. Normally, private building rules forbid the co-owners to display or place anything on the façades of the buildings, so it's pretty unusual, and new.










I think this surprisingly new habit is due to the terror attacks last year. After the November terror attacks, the French president asked people to display the French flag outside their windows, in solidarity with the victims, which was a pretty unusual thing to ask for in a country like France where the flag is more of a public thing and private display of patriotism is usually eschewed same as the private display of money. At the time, we went with Brisavoine to some ethnic suburbs north of Paris to see whether people had followed the presidential wish, and we did see a few French flags, but not many. There were a little bit more flags inside the city of Paris proper, but not that many overall.

In this Euro cup, there has been a clear increase in the number of flags visible outside people's homes. It's like after the shock of last year people need to assert their patriotism more, or feel an emotional need to reconnect with the idea of nationhood.

We returned to the suburbs with Brisavoine last month after the Euro 2016 had already started, and we saw lots of French flags, more than in November. Even in some distant suburbs predominantly inhabited by African immigrants we saw lots of French flags at the windows of council estates/housing projects.

One night as we were ending a 5-hour urban trek through the endless suburbs, France was playing against Romania and we weren't particularly paying attention to the game as we were trying to get back to Central Paris, 20 km from the suburb where we found ourselves, which proved challenging due to closure of train service because of strikes, then suddenly as we were walking the deserted streets we heard an uproar coming from the windows of all the buildings and houses in the neighborhood, and we concluded France must have scored a goal against Romania (turned out it was France's 2nd goal at the end of the game).

At the train station after the game, we found another passenger stranded like us with no way to get back to Central Paris 20 km away. The guy told us he was from Senegal, he lived 10 km east of Central Paris, and had come here 20 km south of Central Paris to watch the France-Romania game at the home of a friend of his. We liked to think that this, plus the flags we had seen in those (very peaceful by the way) ethnic neighborhoods we had crossed, were the best proof that integration was working after all, in spite of everything.


----------



## Portobello Red




----------



## Ranma Saotome

July 10

Stade de France for Portugal - France:


https://twitter.com/UEFAcomTomK





https://twitter.com/IvanRaupp


----------



## Ranma Saotome

July 10










https://twitter.com/UEFAEURO


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Saint-Denisaço! Congratulations, Portugal UEFA Euro 2016 Winners!










https://twitter.com/UEFAEURO


----------



## Ranma Saotome

"...Uma festa portuguesa, com certeza..."























































http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/match-reports/portugal-1-0-france-eder-8393000
https://sportarena.com/2016/07/11/portugaliya-frantsiya-1-0-fotogalereya/
http://globoesporte.globo.com/futebol/eurocopa/jogo/10-07-2016/portugal-franca/
http://www.oregonlive.com/fifa-world-cup/index.ssf/2016/07/portugal_beats_france_uefa_eur.html
http://www.gol24.pl/strona-glowna/a/blysk-geniuszu-edera-portugalia-po-raz-pierwszy-francja-przegrala-po-dogrywce-zdjecia,10391256/


----------



## Ranma Saotome

JorgeGt said:


> Well, everything went as expected and France will win tomorrow (they usually win when locals). Atmosphere was really great in the tournament and lets hope the closing ceremony and final will be intresting and well organized, *thanks Ranma Saotome for posting pics of every game.*


You're welcome  It was a pleasure posting all these pictures. I hope to be alive and healthy to do the same on the next World Cup, in Russia.


----------



## Rokto14

Ranma Saotome said:


> You're welcome  It was a pleasure posting all these pictures. I hope to be alive and healthy to do the same on the next World Cup, in Russia.


Do you like travel around during World events like World Cup and stuff like that?


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Rokto14 said:


> Do you like travel around during World events like World Cup and stuff like that?


I would love to travel and watch matches _in loco_, but I'm just have no money for such luxury :lol:


----------



## Axelferis

Thank you Ranma for your posting everyday pics during euro 

My feeling for that edition:
-great atmosphere
-excellent infrastuctures (railways/roads/urban transports/stadiums) which are far better than 2012 edition
-poor level winner
-euro with 24 teams brings bigger audience but i'm not sure it is the reason for bad quality match. Players with more 70 matches/year could be the reason

France has been a great host for this tournament , i'm proud because the level was high. 
An edition more friendly than 2012!


----------

